# how to attract women



## escorial

there are so many tips out there but this video is a must to learn from....


[video]https://youtu.be/uNLd_HpyeBw[/video]


----------



## dither

Too little too late for me i'm afraid although i AM curious.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Too little too late for me i'm afraid although i AM curious.


 
dither your married....what advice would you offer to attracting a spouse..?


----------



## dither

Escorial, i wish i knew.


----------



## escorial

how do you read those signs...

[video]https://youtu.be/LlAg_gInabw[/video]


----------



## dither

I was never any good at that and i would never take a chance so i failed miserably.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> I was never any good at that and i would never take a chance so i failed miserably.




c'mon man...on the bus..you check out were your gonna sit and bam..in with the one liner..?


----------



## Kevin

Bull in a china shop, I remember I hit the restaurant chandelier taking my coat off. That was on a first date. 21...


----------



## escorial

chandelier..man that must have been one expensive restaurant...i'm thinking something on a budget but classy..?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I've noticed that acting like you don't care attracts more attention than pretending to care. 

Hipster chicks bump into me on purpose, people want to have conversations... 

I think the focus should be attracting ONE woman, not multiple!

The highlight of my only 'date' was clinging to her arm on the roller coaster when I was masterfully controlling my diaphragm to avoid vomiting. I've been sick before, so I've had practice. Ohh that the both the WORST and the BEST ten minutes of my life.


----------



## escorial

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I've noticed that acting like you don't care attracts more attention than pretending to care.
> 
> Hipster chicks bump into me on purpose, people want to have conversations...
> 
> I think the focus should be attracting ONE woman, not multiple!



i've tried the subtle approach were they don't even know there being hit on....!


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> c'mon man...on the bus..you check out were your gonna sit and bam..in with the one liner..?



Escorial,
i just clam-up.
I used to ride two buses to work , and at the stop where i waited for my link bus for work i'd often see same people every night. One time, for a while, i found myself waiting with a "same" young lady but we never ever spoke. Eventually it got so uncomfortable that i stopped using the bus until she stopped using it.

I avoid such situations.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Escorial,
> i just clam-up.
> I used to ride two buses to work , and at the stop where i waited for my link bus for work i'd often see same people every night. One time, for a while, i found myself waiting with a "same" young lady but we never ever spoke. Eventually it got so uncomfortable that i stopped using the bus until she stopped using it.
> 
> I avoid such situations.



you playing the long-game....so am i....


----------



## dither

Escorial,
i'd better quit this one.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Escorial,
> i'd better quit this one.



and stay married.....


----------



## dither

It has nothing to do with my marriage mate. I sit here alone, always.

The bunker is my sanctuary.

LOL! That comment made me think of poor old Quasimodo.
It's not THAT bad, quite.


----------



## Patrick

I just walk up, shake their hand, tell them my name, when they tell me theirs I say, it's nice to meet you. Then we're talking to one another, which is about all you can ask for. I am a single Christian man, so I don't simply approach women I like the look of, but I use the aforementioned method for those I know to share my faith. I am still looking for the woman I could spend the rest of my life with. If I've been drinking wine, I announce myself to the entire room with little to no trouble. I spare not a single one.


----------



## dither

Patrick,
i suspect that we have different agendas but hey! It's cool.


----------



## Patrick

dither said:


> Patrick,
> i suspect that we have different agendas but hey! It's cool.



Perhaps. I can't watch the videos that have been linked, so I am really without context here.


----------



## Kevin

e- was "JoJo's Mexican Food" and later became "El Queso Grande" (in Reseda) which translates to "The Big Cheese"... very hoity-toity, I probably spent 20-something. Okay, so I make fun because I was from there; 'working class', definitely. I bumped the hanging simulated antique bronze multiple lighting fixture because I was so nervous and she still liked me. I was very happy.


----------



## Kevin

> aforementioned method for those I know to share my faith.


 church groups are a great way to break the ice.


----------



## InstituteMan

If the men realized the women were nervous too we would all have an easier time of it.

I watch young people these days (two of them being my kids), and I can't get over how complicated they make things. I guess I made them complicated once myself. Then around about 18 I discovered that the young women I was pining after were pining for fellows; I figured I might as well take a stab at being a fellow for them to pine after (or more). From there, my life got a lot more fun.


----------



## dither

Why can't we see that?
You're a lucky man InstituteMan.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've reached the point where I can sustain a conversation with a woman without too many awkward five minute pauses. 8)

 Manufacturing a 'spark', though? Still don't know how to do that.


----------



## dither

You're not alone Harper man.


----------



## dither

I've said this before, was a talking point with a lovely lovely person that used to be here;

Boy meets girl,,,Girl meets boy,,, why can't we talk?

So many broken lives/marriages etc. and ( consider this ) ultimately a broken society.

Because we couldn't talk.

Sex? Hell yes, but that's so passe.


----------



## Patrick

HarperCole said:


> Manufacturing a 'spark', though? Still don't know how to do that.



If you're looking for sparks and no substance, just go to a club; I used to have no trouble manufacturing plenty of sparks (confidence is an aphrodisiac to impressionable girls). Finding the one who you love and who loves you is the hard part. You simply can't manufacture that. I won't settle for anything less.


----------



## Cran

Patrick said:


> Perhaps. I can't watch the videos that have been linked, so I am really without context here.


I just checked the permissions, and I can't see any reason at this end that would block your access. I could try to embed the video and see if that would help. 


I found the best attractant - and it goes with the allure of confidence - is to be doing something you really want to do and show that you're enjoying what you do. Doesn't matter if it's sports, hobbies (including music or other arts), or your job; if you can be seen to be enjoy what you're doing, it's infectious.


----------



## dale

from what i've seen....acting like the biggest jack ass in the room seems to attract them. ha ha


----------



## Cran

[video=youtube;uNLd_HpyeBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNLd_HpyeBw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] Test embed.


----------



## Cran

dale said:


> from what i've seen....acting like the biggest jack ass in the room seems to attract them. ha ha


as long as you're seen to be enjoying acting like the biggest jackass in the room, yes.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Cran said:


> I just checked the permissions, and I can't see any reason at this end that would block your access. I could try to embed the video and see if that would help.
> 
> 
> I found the best attractant - and it goes with the allure of confidence - is to be doing something you really want to do and show that you're enjoying what you do. Doesn't matter if it's sports, hobbies (including music or other arts), or your job; if you can be seen to be enjoy what you're doing, it's infectious.



Does it count if I enjoy being a lone strange man?




If it does, I should be rolling in women!


----------



## LeeC

All this talk about attracting women, tsk, tsk. Unless one's objective is strictly physical, I've found it easier to connect with other people as a friend. If such is a female and another dimension develops, that's icing on the cake 

Alas, the wife is leery of me making female friends ;-)


----------



## Cran

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Does it count if I enjoy being a lone strange man?
> 
> View attachment 11220
> 
> If it does, I should be rolling in women!


If you can figure out how to be seen enjoying being a lone strange man, it counts. Of course, that's not an easy activity to share with someone else ... except perhaps online. 

The same principle applies to making new friends.


----------



## popsprocket

I always lean on my intelligence, humour, and smile to attract people. Not just women, but people in general. 

Being, erm, highly intelligent (and very humble; the most humble) and reasonably well read means that I can have meaningful conversations on most topics that people throw at me, and I'm hilarious (also humble) which no one dislikes.

And then there's the smile. I'm a smiley person and people like that too. Basically I am good at looking as though I'm taking a genuine interest in a person and enjoying their company.


The only girl to ever stop me dead in my tracks was (is) so shy that having a conversation with her is like playing ping pong against a backboard...


----------



## Patrick

Cran said:


> I just checked the permissions, and I can't see any reason at this end that would block your access. I could try to embed the video and see if that would help.



It's on my end, Cran. Not to worry.



> I found the best attractant - and it goes with the allure of confidence - is to be doing something you really want to do and show that you're enjoying what you do. Doesn't matter if it's sports, hobbies (including music or other arts), or your job; if you can be seen to be enjoy what you're doing, it's infectious.



Listening is very important, also. I think because I am a writer and find it relatively easy to speak candidly about who I really am and the things I love, it puts people at ease, whether they're male or female, to speak about those things too. I have a gift for it, whatever _it _is exactly; people just want to talk to me at length. It's one of the reasons why I help with the community-action team in my church. Part of the work I do is to visit people who have isolated themselves and are "difficult" characters, and yet they ring me up every week to go and pay them a visit. I was with a beautiful young woman this evening who was talking to me about things she doesn't discuss very often... I am interested in the person who's bubbling away underneath. There's one there in every man and woman. You just have to lure them out and then listen. Listening is the key.

The women I know don't want a jackass; they want a gentleman, but they can see through a sham with telescopic precision. Women are very astute like that, and while you're bumbling around trying to impress her, she's already switched off and looking for the quickest possible escape route. There's no point trying to impress a woman; there's every point in becoming a better man. Then you'll stand out and your perspective will shift. You really can get to know people and enjoy their company simply for what it is. It's really a crime to allow insecurity to stand in your way.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Eat your rice this way. It gets them so worked up they can't handle it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upm444PAxyo


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Patrick

PrinzeCharming said:


> Eat your rice this way. It gets them so worked up they can't handle it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upm444PAxyo



Sorry, my friend, you will never, NEVER, achieve that kind of sex appeal. Just accept it. Have a consolatory drink on me, but just accept this rule of the jungle.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Patrick said:


> I was with a beautiful young woman this evening who was talking to me about things she doesn't discuss very often...



I always refer to this as the, "flower personality." It's when a person blossoms (opens up) into a beautiful individual (expressive / extroverted) with the right amount of sunshine (positive warm vibes) and rain (empathy). That's probably the most attractive characteristic of any woman. They're walking books. I can't say I've wanted to bring every one of them back to my shelf, but I gave them the chance through small talk. Yes, precisely reading the back, front, and Prologue. As I was a teen, I valued intellect more than most teens interested in women. This is why I talked to older women. This is how I became so sensual with my writing. I was an 8th grader already meeting seniors online to prep myself to a big school. I am the traditional guy. I love endless phone calls over night until we pass out. So, whenever at any moment, the girl asked, "So what do you want to talk about?" I would get so turned off from it, especially five minutes into the conversation. I can't stand that. There are many women out there ready to click and talk for hours. We can connect instantly given the right chemistry and flow of conversation. Confidence is key. Knowledge is power. As I've always said, "The man who craves knowledge without power will be more successful than the man who craves power without knowledge."


----------



## Gofa

I thought of some humerous answers but will go with a helpful one
join a club or gathering that is about something you feel passionate about
You already have something in common with any single woman in this place

PS. It easier to met nice people in a library or a grocery market. All you need to do is look helpless and ask advice   Your thank you is the offer of a cup of coffee if there are no rings on fingers


----------



## Ultraroel

have a few basic rules.

Be yourself and do not pretend to be something or someone you are not. 
Love yourself. Self-love and confidence are irresistible for most females. 
Learn how to read body language. Body language betrays words often


----------



## dither

Ultraroel said:


> have a few basic rules.
> 
> Be yourself and do not pretend to be something or someone you are not.
> Love yourself. Self-love and confidence are irresistible for most females.
> Learn how to read body language. Body language betrays words often




That's where i lost out, have always hated myself. And confidence? Forget it.


----------



## Ultraroel

Hmm well, it's one of the most attractive parts. Don't you feel more easily attracted to those who feel great and confident in who they are and what they want?

Self-love and confidence can be learned and developed. For me it started with simple things that would confirm I could do things. 
Simple confirmation that if I put my mind to it, it would work out and would allow me to feel a sense of achievement. 

If you have discipline, working out can be great for this. It will show you that you will get stronger, feel better physically and gives you a sense of achievement.
Tell yourself you have a character and skills that have a place in this world and tell yourself you love yourself.. It will be weird .. but will feel less and less awkward.. Scatter notes with positive feedback through the house.. simple things can be very effective. Ask your friends and family what they perceive as your strengths etc..

I grew up with parents who told me I wasn't worth anyting and would never achieve anything. I come from the position that I did not feel like I had a right to be here and it's hard to break. Definitely worth the effort to get rid of self-loathing and self-sabotage. Unconsciously, you will sabotage what you are trying to achieve cause you don't feel you have a right of success.


----------



## Patrick

It isn't necessary to love yourself; it's just necessary to love others. Overcoming timidity is a simple case of putting one step in front of the other and not making it all about yourself. Just talk to the girl, and if you enjoy her company, tell her. 

It's difficult for writers who only escape from their holes every now and then to form relationships (do not neglect friendships), so you have to make sure you make time for other people or it will become harder and harder to connect with anybody, be they male or female. We're social creatures and loneliness just results in depression and self-loathing. Courage isn't related to how good you think you are at something, but taking on the full force of your insecurities each time you're with other people. I think it's this character women are attracted to more than anything else. Certainly, that has been my experience. Think of it like this, the jackass who approaches the girl has a better shot (however slim) than the person who isn't bold enough.


----------



## Kevin

You have to give yourself a break. I mean... you are how you are. Unless you're a serial killer, molester, rapist or something you can't be that bad. And you're born with certain things; lots of things, so that's not your fault.

 "What do you expect of me?" 
"How about company?" 
"What are your views on respect, kindness?"
"I'm generally for them."
 "Okay then... Yes, we can have coffee."
 "Excellent. I shall bathe and otherwise attend to my hygiene, prior."
 "Good idea. You might try to wear something nice, also."
 "Right. Will do."
"See you then."
"Yes, you will."


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Gofa said:


> PS. It easier to met nice people in a library or a grocery market. All you need to do is look helpless and ask advice   Your thank you is the offer of a cup of coffee if there are no rings on fingers



You evil genius


----------



## Ultraroel

Hmmm self-love is always important if you ask me. In my opinion you can't truly love unless you love yourself. You can love, but it will always be unbalanced and marred by insecurity, which can be a big issue in a relationship. Also, if you love yourself, you are more likely to take that step to love others, or to even accept that others can love you. Yes, it's not necessary by default.. depends on what you intend.. but self-love will give you more chance at being successful at everything you do, as the expectation of your anticipated actions already influence effort and reliability.  But maybe I give it too much value as it was my biggest issue so far.


----------



## dale

when i was with my 1st wife, i really needed a thread called "how to UNATTRACT women". i celebrated when she finally left.


----------



## Patrick

Ultraroel said:


> Hmmm self-love is always important if you ask me. In my opinion you can't truly love unless you love yourself. You can love, but it will always be unbalanced and marred by insecurity, which can be a big issue in a relationship. Also, if you love yourself, you are more likely to take that step to love others, or to even accept that others can love you. Yes, it's not necessary by default.. depends on what you intend.. but self-love will give you more chance at being successful at everything you do, as the expectation of your anticipated actions already influence effort and reliability.  But maybe I give it too much value as it was my biggest issue so far.



As C.S. Lewis put it, "True humility is not thinking less of yourself; it is thinking of yourself less."


----------



## dither

Ultraroel said:


> I grew up with parents who told me I wasn't worth anyting and would never achieve anything. I come from the position that I did not feel like I had a right to be here and it's hard to break. Definitely worth the effort to get rid of self-loathing and self-sabotage. Unconsciously, you will sabotage what you are trying to achieve cause you don't feel you have a right of success.



The self-fulfilling prophecy.

Yes, that's me.


----------



## dither

Patrick said:


> It isn't necessary to love yourself; it's just necessary to love others. Overcoming timidity is a simple case of putting one step in front of the other and not making it all about yourself. Just talk to the girl, and if you enjoy her company, tell her.
> 
> It's difficult for writers who only escape from their holes every now and then to form relationships (do not neglect friendships), so you have to make sure you make time for other people or it will become harder and harder to connect with anybody, be they male or female. We're social creatures and loneliness just results in depression and self-loathing. Courage isn't related to how good you think you are at something, but taking on the full force of your insecurities each time you're with other people. I think it's this character women are attracted to more than anything else. Certainly, that has been my experience. Think of it like this, the jackass who approaches the girl has a better shot (however slim) than the person who isn't bold enough.



It's not simple Patrick.


----------



## Patrick

dither said:


> It's not simple Patrick.



It isn't easy, but it is simple. Feeling sorry for yourself accomplishes nothing.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## dither

Can't argue with that Patrick, you are right of course but thankfully i'm coming to the end of mine and the ability to attract women ( or not ) is certainly not something that i'm fretting about.


----------



## dither

Great post LeeC.


----------



## escorial

you all amaze me...started out as a bit of fun...if it carries on it might turn into a dating site..ha,ha


----------



## Kevin

The Playboy Mansion is up for sale... What you say e, dith? give the grotto a good scrub, a good bleaching... start it up again? "Blue Popper" vending machine for those that need them.. Anyone got any money?


----------



## dither

Kevin, at my age a popper could "really", pop me off.
I tell myself and others it doesn't matter now but it does.
I wish my life had been different.
Life eh?


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> you all amaze me...started out as a bit of fun...if it carries on it might turn into a dating site..ha,ha



Escorial, there is some great comments in here.


----------



## Kevin

> at my age a popper could "really", pop me off.


 Gives the term 'open casket' a new meaning.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

escorial said:


> you all amaze me...started out as a bit of fun...if it carries on it might turn into a dating site..ha,ha



Hey, if that happens, can I host a section dedicated to seminars related to writing, communication, and expression through relationships?


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> you all amaze me...started out as a bit of fun...if it carries on it might turn into a dating site..ha,ha


My SIL's in-between boyfriends at the moment, I could hook you up on FB at least


----------



## bazz cargo

I had to get married to become irresistible to women. My wife knows I'm a prat but other wives just see level shelves that stay up.


----------



## escorial

bazz cargo said:


> My wife knows I'm a prat but other wives just see level shelves that stay up.



double entandre.......BC


----------



## bazz cargo

Y'know Esc, If I can't slip a little innuendo in life wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Plasticweld

A true story. 

I am by nature very friendly, I do smile all the time and have a real knack for starting and creating a conversation with just about anyone.  I read lips because I am hard of hearing so I have to pay attention to subtle details when someone speaks, I am sure it always leaves someone with the impression that I am giving then a hundred percent of my attention, which for the most part is true. 


This past week or so when we had the big Power Ball Lottery here in the states I was standing in line at the deli when the conversation  started up among the people in the store about what they would do if they won the lottery.  There were the standard answers from the crowd, not going to work, tell people to screw off, buy a big house, give it away.


The cashier who up to this point had remained silent.  As I moved up through the line, and got to the point where I could place an order, the casheir loudly proclaimed that she was going to kidnap Bob Brown, take him to a deserted island where he could not escape so that I would have to fall in love with her. This is in a store full of people 


To say I was speechless is kind of an understatement.  While I have always just been very polite and friendly with her, as I am with anyone else.  I thought that this was just a joke, she knows my name, I don't know hers.  Turns out she is not kidding and the few times I have been back she has been rather forward.  I reminded her that I have kids her age...She tells me age is just a number.  Needless to say I have not gone back to get lunch, I shared all of this with  my wife who thought it was a hoot, after 40 years she has little to worry about. 


It does go to show what just being friendly and caring about someone will do.  I don't think there is any real magic other than just letting yourself be second and them first.


----------



## JP-Clyde

How I attract woman? By not doing it at all. 

Honestly, I can barely read social cues of flirting anyway. Second off, I am bad at flirting. And third, I need a woman who can deal my isms and be able to compromise where my limitations go with my condition.


----------



## Thaumiel

Just be yourself around women and let it happen.


----------



## JP-Clyde

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Just be yourself around women and let it happen.



Clearly myself means a monotone flat guy who is honest, candid, awkward, and very much autymatic sometimes.


----------



## Thaumiel

JP-Clyde said:


> Clearly myself means a monotone flat guy who is honest, candid, awkward, and very much autymatic sometimes.



Works like a charm.


----------



## JP-Clyde

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Works like a charm.



Except my rigid routine and my structure ruined my recent relationship.


----------



## dither

Women seem to be more daring nowadays, they don't seem to mind making the first move. I think that if a woman is interested she'll let you know.

It's about time they realised that not all good guys are pushy,  play games, or want to act like performing seals


----------



## JP-Clyde

dither said:


> Women seem to be more daring nowadays, they don't seem to mind making the first move. I think that if a woman is interested she'll let you know.
> 
> It's about time they realised that not all good guys are pushy,  play games, or want to act like performing seals



My current ex, when we had a discussion about having feelings towards each other, she finally just told me, "So" I was like, "So?" and she responded, "Ask me already" me, "oh! Would you like to go out on a date with me and be my partner?" she goes, "yes,"

It was a funny conversation. She still gave me the power. But also had her own say in it in a way too.


----------



## belthagor

Cran said:


> I found the best attractant - and it goes with the allure of confidence - is to be doing something you really want to do and show that you're enjoying what you do. Doesn't matter if it's sports, hobbies (including music or other arts), or your job; if you can be seen to be enjoy what you're doing, it's infectious.



I kind of doubt most  ̶w̶o̶m̶e̶n̶   people around my age would be interested in programming or economics, unless they are forced to do it for school.


----------



## InstituteMan

belthagor said:


> I kind of doubt most  ̶w̶o̶m̶e̶n̶   people around my age would be interested in programming or economics, unless they are forced to do it for school.



Sure, but who wants someone boring? You just got to hang out with the right people (finding them is the tricky part).


----------



## escorial




----------



## LeeC

^ Hey es, I resemble that.


----------



## am_hammy

This is a problem that will never have a solid solution to it gentlemen. We will always be a mystery =p


----------



## popsprocket

Plasticweld said:


> It does go to show what just being friendly and caring about someone will do.



Well shit, I'm screwed then.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> ^ Hey es, I resemble that.



the man of wilderness with his dogs and a worst man to boot kind of fits together LC


----------



## escorial

am_hammy said:


> This is a problem that will never have a solid solution to it gentlemen. We will always be a mystery =p



ah..the only thing i know about women is that i know nothing about them...


----------



## escorial

popsprocket said:


> Well shit, I'm screwed then.



your goal has been acheived then dude


----------



## Phil Istine

How to attract women?
Short of having a vibrating chocolate appendage that produces money, I guess that just being myself is the way forward.  That's important to me because I found a long time ago that putting on an act just leaves both parties dissatisfied eventually.  There seems little point in someone liking "me", when it transpires that the real me is very different.  So I say to be real from the start as someone who thinks I'm worth having and someone who is worth having will see that.


----------



## escorial

Phil Istine said:


> How to attract women?
> Short of having a vibrating chocolate appendage that produces money, I guess that just being myself is the way forward.  That's important to me because I found a long time ago that putting on an act just leaves both parties dissatisfied eventually.  There seems little point in someone liking "me", when it transpires that the real me is very different.  So I say to be real from the start as someone who thinks I'm worth having and someone who is worth having will see that.



often how we see ourselves is not how others see us...i get your vibe dude..cool


----------



## escorial

i bought a new double sized bed about 6 months ago and i wonder why i never bought a single...maybe i'm an optimist and not a pessimist in all things...


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> the man of wilderness with his dogs and a worst man to boot kind of fits together LC


little do you realize :shock:


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> little do you realize :shock:
> 
> View attachment 11476





LC is a popular guy around here...


----------



## dither

belthagor said:


> I kind of doubt most  ̶w̶o̶m̶e̶n̶   people around my age would be interested in programming or economics, unless they are forced to do it for school.



And you might just be surprised.


----------



## Gofa

Escorial
lets cut to the chase. None of the nambie pambie dress and be sincere bullocks

Find a counselling group dealing with sex addiction thats caters for guys and girls within the same group. 

Shooting ducks in a barrel.  Baby.  Wahoo. 

Carry a door knob in your hand and talk to it ocasionally. By carrying the door knob, there will be no need to enter into conversation within the group to explain why you are there. Everyine will consider you wacko enough for there to be no need for explanation. 

Attract a female. Oh yes.  Not rocket science to expect that. 

Final point.  Start a blog.  Love to find out how it goes.


----------



## escorial

Gofa i have no idea what you want to express man...


----------



## Plasticweld

Gofa said:


> Escorial
> lets cut to the chase. None of the nambie pambie dress and be sincere bullocks
> 
> Find a counselling group dealing with sex addiction thats caters for guys and girls within the same group.
> 
> Shooting ducks in a barrel.  Baby.  Wahoo.
> 
> Carry a door knob in your hand and talk to it ocasionally. By carrying the door knob, there will be no need to enter into conversation within the group to explain why you are there. Everyine will consider you wacko enough for there to be no need for explanation.
> 
> Attract a female. Oh yes.  Not rocket science to expect that.
> 
> Final point.  Start a blog.  Love to find out how it goes.




All I wanna know is this first hand experience talking or just what you would do if you had to do it all over again?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Gofa said:


> Find a counselling group dealing with sex addiction thats caters for guys and girls within the same group.



*Find one? I host one! 
*Feel free to join us on the satin circle 
*Nymphomaniac Monday!*

*6 - 9 with refreshments. *
*B - Y - O - B!
*
_You define the B!_
​


----------



## Gofa

Clint Eastwood said in one of his movies "A man must recognise his limitations." One of mine is being way to chicken to go anywhere near this in real terms. Escorial I did not ask for you to open a blog that could therefore read because i have any experience. Like all good generals i am prepared to shout charge from way in the back. No hand to hand combat for me.

As to prinze.  Yup. Do one thing a day that scares you 

Plastic.  I have had my own escapades the best in this reference being attending a Fetish Ball dressed in an Armani double breasted suit with dress shirt and tie complementing fish net stockings instead of trousers. 
A lovely time was had by all. Like any good tourist in a strange land i knew just to look and not touch. Dont play with the natives. Rumour had it if you reached out with anything in those circles, you would pull back a stump.


----------



## escorial

The thread was just a bit of fun and the thought of being in a relationship is not high on my radar...but I reckon celibacy is the easiest thing a man can achieve....


----------



## Thaumiel

escorial said:


> The thread was just a bit of fun and the thought of being in a relationship is not high on my radar...but I reckon celibacy is the easiest thing a man can achieve....



True, if you suppose less effort goes into the occasional hand shandy than a relationship...


----------



## Ultraroel

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> True, if you suppose less effort goes into the occasional hand shandy than a relationship...



But there are only so many ways you can make love to your hand. 
My roommate seems to be really good in attracting females without saying a word. 
I haven't really gotten to understand how he does this, but I think cause he is around me, he flourishes as the mysterious guy.
Sometimes I wish I could do that


----------



## escorial

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> True, if you suppose less effort goes into the occasional hand shandy than a relationship...



I do enjoy a cuddle.....


----------



## bazz cargo

Hmmmm... Perhaps you need some practice at being around strangers. There are plenty of dating agencies you could try, not to actually find 'the one,' but to build your own inner peace.


----------



## dither

I think bazz may have something there.
I have never been comfortable around women and they find that creepy, it's not good.

It really is about self-esteem, love yourself.
Yeah right, easy to say huh.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dither said:


> I think bazz may have something there.
> I have never been comfortable around women and they find that creepy, it's not good.
> 
> It really is about self-esteem, love yourself.
> Yeah right, easy to say huh.



Eh, I love myself. Doesn't help much because I don't have bravado and don't show myself off in public. 

Perhaps I treat women a little TOO comfortably, and they also find that creepy.


----------



## dither

I once over-heard a conversation between two young women regarding the boy-friend of one of them.
It went something like this,,,

" Yeah, he's an arrogant bastard, i love him".

Conclusion;
Girls love cars, money and arrogant bastards.
So the good guys really are losers.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dither said:


> I once over-heard a conversation between two young women regarding the boy-friend of one of them.
> It went something like this,,,
> 
> " Yeah, he's an arrogant bastard, i love him".
> 
> Conclusion;
> Girls love cars, money and arrogant bastards.
> So the good guys really are losers.



The closest I come is a strong tendency to be narcissistic. They seem to think it's cute.

-shrug- 

I don't have money so I'm hoping that gets me somewhere.


----------



## dither

Maybe you should try dismissive and downright rude.
But  what do i know?


----------



## Patrick

If you're afraid of being human around a woman, you may as well never talk to one. Just accept you're going to make mistakes; it's a lot more endearing than being robotic and clinical, which, if accomplished, will just make you look like a psychopath. Women know by now that we're not very good (especially the British) at initiating anything. The fact you managed to introduce yourself without falling over is a minor miracle, boys, so give yourself a pat on the back for being a boss and squirreling out that handshake and "hello".

When I was a spotty teen my voice broke in the middle of talking to a popular girl, so I laughed and said, "Sorry, that's the other one trying to come out." I was called a legend, opposed to being bullied for the rest of my life.

If it's going badly, just keep telling yourself it only takes a second in extra time *groan but lol*. However you do it, just make her laugh once, at some point.


----------



## dither

Patrick,
you are right of course.
I've just grown very bitter and resentful of my failings with old age.

The one thing that i would say is BOYS, work it out cos if you don't your lives will be hell.

If you find a girl attractive you just have to tell her. I just couldn't do that.


----------



## Patrick

dither said:


> Patrick,
> you are right of course.
> I've just grown very bitter and resentful of my failings with old age.
> 
> The one thing that i would say is BOYS, work it out cos if you don't your lives will be hell.
> 
> *If you find a girl attractive you just have to tell her*. I just couldn't do that.



This is a much more sensible approach than arrogance. It takes humility to tell a girl you're fond of her. Be gentle, be kind, laugh at yourself and life. You'll have something about you if you can do that. And don't waste your time on the self-love rubbish. Just fill your life with loving others; you'll leave the least amount of room as you can for self-dismissal.


----------



## dither

And that Patrick is why i failed, miserably.

Guys,
take heed.


----------



## bazz cargo

FYI
There was an experiment carried out on UKTV. A hunk with a sports car v a regular guy with a puppy. The Puppy won. 

Take a dog for a walk and make a fuss of other walker's dogs. Don't be biased with genders, a lot of men have sisters.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Join a computer class, they will almost all be female, men would never admit ignorance in such a sphere. During the coffee breaks listen and nod agreement, ask questions sometimes, but never correct them; in other words treat them like women treat men they fancy, they won't know what's happening.


----------



## midnightpoet

You might as well go for it, you may wonder later if she is the right one.  I've been married 36 years and I'm still not sure.:glee:

But she's Felix to my Oscar.  She likes things neat and organized.  Can goods all in a row on the shelf, labels to the front, separated by corn, peas, ect.  She describes my closet as "strangled spaghetti." I dare not mess with her work desk.  If I move a pencil two inches she'll know it.  When I try to help with her stuff I never do it right.  But somehow it works.

Ironically my first wife was a slob like me, the only reason that the marriage failed was (according to her) my Johnson didn't give her satisfaction.  

Actually I think I'm the last guy to be giving dating advice, so take this with a salt shaker full of salt.


----------



## Phil Istine

Back in the days when I was a total slob, my girlfriend wanted me in her bed every night - (we lived together).
Years later, when living with someone else, I looked after myself much better.  I was consigned to the spare room.
These days?  I'm a semi-slob and live on my own.
Far simpler.
Some sex would be nice though.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Phil Istine said:


> Back in the days when I was a total slob, my girlfriend wanted me in her bed every night - (we lived together).
> Years later, when living with someone else, I looked after myself much better.  I was consigned to the spare room.
> These days?  I'm a semi-slob and live on my own.
> Far simpler.
> Some sex would be nice though.


The older we get the more we snore


----------



## dither

The older i get the more of a slob i am.


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> The older we get the more we snore


It's not just snoring ;-) I still occasionally have dreams where I strike out -- a couple years ago I broke a toe striking the wall. So there's many times when I slept with the dogs, and even they keep their distance  Then with needing an adjustable foam bed for medical reasons, one gets used to sleeping alone. Hasn't hurt our marriage, both understanding life's path.


----------



## LeeC

"It's not the men in my life that count, it's the life in my men." ~ Mae West


"A man can be short and dumpy and getting bald but if he has fire, women will like him." ~ Mae West


----------



## Kevin

Get yourself a puppy, a big hunk, and a sports car. Maybe some snappy duds; and bathe often. I think that helps. I think women like it if you don't smell bad. I know the rest of us like it.


----------



## belthagor

dither said:


> And you might just be surprised.



Please enlighten me.



escorial said:


> i bought a new double sized bed about 6 months  ago and i wonder why i never bought a single...maybe i'm an optimist and  not a pessimist in all things...



I'd probably get a slightly smaller one... big enough for two people, but small enough so you have to be closer to each-other.... is this a bad idea?


----------



## dither

They are out there belthagor, but how long must a person wait? How long CAN a person wait?
That is the question.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> but how long must a person wait?


Waiting does not progress any sort of progress, to get anywhere you must move.

What you want is not just 'someone', it is someone who is looking for someone like you, so look for somewhere you can be yourself around women. The long term outcomes of being available for a woman to choose you must have a better chance than starting with what she looks like and you chatting her up.

That sentence went on a long way


----------



## dither

I totally agree. Put yourself out there and mix. "Out there" being where you're most likely to meet the kind of woman that you're looking for.
And having said that, it could happen anywhere.

Life eh?


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't think you have to be too particular about the environment from the woman's point of view. Pick somewhere you can relax and be yourself, so long as it isn't an all male environment there will be women there, and you only want one good one, not lots of the right sort. Well you do if you are over eighteen, have any sense, and a desire to survive. My experience is there is someone out there who will find you just right, no matter how weird the rest think you, and like Bourke and Hare, or Lennon and McCartney, they have a habit of finding each other given half a chance.


----------



## Gofa

122 posts with this one the count is 123

have any women been attracted here yet or is it so far so bad ?

this thread is about attracting women and i am not seeing a large pool of women irresistibly drawn here 

perhaps we should start some intra thread topics on needle point or   .................

oh dear after a long pause I have to accept i have no idea on topics that would attract women 

i know my wife says that i hardly ever listen to anything she says

well she says something like that, I am pretty sure.


----------



## Ultraroel

Nah.. if we wanted Ladies in this topic, we should add some stacks of cash


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO!!! Seriously can't stop laughin'..  This thread IS supposed to be amusing... right??? Right???


----------



## Ultraroel

Nope. We are dead serious


----------



## Firemajic

OOOooohhhh... sorry... well I can offer my 2 cents worth ... but it is really worth less than 2 cents...


----------



## Book Cook

Ultraroel said:


> Nah.. if we wanted Ladies in this topic, we should add some stacks of cash



Ouch. What about adding a convertible and a shirtless dude wearing Oakleys?


----------



## Sam

How to attract women? 

Show no interest in them at all. It's oxymoronic, but it works, especially if you're the type of person who goes about their life with a sense of drive and vigour. 

Oh, and stop putting them on pedestals. Seriously, stop doing that. Women aren't angelic creatures that you treat like queens. All that will get you in this day and age is being someone's sugar daddy.


----------



## dither

Sam said:


> How to attract women?
> 
> Show no interest in them at all. It's oxymoronic, but it works, especially if you're the type of person who goes about their life with a sense of drive and vigour.
> 
> Oh, and stop putting them on pedestals. Seriously, stop doing that. Women aren't angelic creatures that you treat like queens. All that will get you in this day and age is being someone's sugar daddy or  treated like an arse-wipe.



I totally agree but not showing interest in someone who is driving you nuts isn't easy. Many years ago when i went out on Saturday nights, there would be young women in most pubs. I'd often find a way to say a few words, break the ice some how,  be casual about it then just drift off, play pool or something, and  leave them to it really.

But Sam is right.

Having said that, some women like to be pursued, turn it into a game, and would have a bloke jumping through hoops. They're not worth the attention imo.

Apologies for editing your post Sam.


----------



## Firemajic

OOHhhh... sheeeit... I  was tryin not to.... but damn... Ok, I can Only speak for me... and I am freeeaky...soo watchit...Acting like I don't exist... well, that does NOT work for me.. I WANT to know you are interested in me.. I like that. Anyway...


----------



## dither

Book Cook said:


> Ouch. What about adding a convertible and a shirtless dude wearing Oakleys?




I've said in this thread already i'm sure.
Blur had a point.
"Cars and money".


----------



## dither

Gofa said:


> 122 posts with this one the count is 123
> 
> have any women been attracted here yet or is it so far so bad ?
> 
> this thread is about attracting women and i am not seeing a large pool of women irresistibly drawn here
> 
> perhaps we should start some intra thread topics on needle point or   .................
> 
> oh dear after a long pause I have to accept i have no idea on topics that would attract women
> 
> i know my wife says that i hardly ever listen to anything she says
> 
> well she says something like that, I am pretty sure.




I would have expected a comment or three from the fairer ones. Conspicuous by their absence.
A penny for their thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Sam

Firemajic said:


> OOHhhh... sheeeit... I  was tryin not to.... but damn... Ok, I can Only speak for me... and I am freeeaky...soo watchit...Acting like I don't exist... well, that does NOT work for me.. I WANT to know you are interested in me.. I like that. Anyway...



So tell them you're interested in them.  

Guys have to initiate contact, have to make a good first impression, have to avoid coming across as creepy, have to say some interesting, have to say something funny, and most of the time they will be rejected. 

And, being the writers we are, we should know that it hurts to be rejected. After a while, guys get scared not of the approach but of the dread of rejection. That's why they don't come out and tell someone that they're interested. Because 80 - 90% of the time, it ends with, "Sorry, while we really enjoyed your manuscript, we regrettably cannot take you on at the moment."


----------



## Firemajic

Sam... yeah, I understand that... But most women ... no, some women have also been rejected...sooo...


----------



## dither

Sam said:


> So tell them you're interested in them.
> 
> Guys have to initiate contact, have to make a good first impression, have to avoid coming across as creepy, have to say some interesting, have to say something funny, and most of the time they will be rejected.
> 
> And, being the writers we are, we should know that it hurts to be rejected. After a while, guys get scared not of the approach but of the dread of rejection. That's why they don't come out and tell someone that they're interested. Because 80 - 90% of the time, it ends with, "Sorry, while we really enjoyed your manuscript, we regrettably cannot take you on at the moment."



Right again.


----------



## Sam

Firemajic said:


> Sam... yeah, I understand that... But most women ... no, some women have also been rejected...sooo...


 Yes, some women have, but _nowhere _near the level that men have.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> I've said in this thread already i'm sure.
> Blur had a point.
> "Cars and money".




I have my OWN car.. and my own money....so.. no.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Sam... yeah, I understand that... But most women ... no, some women have also been rejected...sooo...



There lies the rub, it's hell all round and that's where the bad guy wins hands down.


----------



## Firemajic

Sam said:


> Yes, some women have, but _nowhere _near the level that men have.



well ... right. but at least give a woman a glance... something... THEN, most likely, SHE will take the next step..


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> I have my OWN car.. and my own money....so.. no.



Firemajic, i was generalising. You are in a minority.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> well ... right. but at least give a woman a glance... something... THEN, most likely, SHE will take the next step..



Absolutely, that was never a problem for me. Just a few words in passing. The weather, anything.

And even that can backfire.

I was out in my local High Street one time, many years ago now, when i saw a young woman struggling with this huge suitcase.
I'd seen her about, she lived on the same estate as me. I recognised her, sort of, but certainly wasn't interested.
Anyway;
I offered to carry her case for her and then wished i hadn't, it was real ball-breaker.
When we got to where she lived she invited me in for coffee.
Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




True story.


----------



## Kevin

> I have my OWN car.. and my own money....so.. no.


 Baby, I need a ride... beep-beep 'm' beep-beep yeah ♫


----------



## Firemajic

lol.. right dither...  If she is interested .. she will engage in conversation.. if not, she will run screamin...hahaaa... kidding!!


----------



## dither

Kevin said:


> Baby, I need a ride... beep-beep 'm' beep-beep yeah ♫


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Baby, I need a ride... beep-beep 'm' beep-beep yeah ♫




haha...now THAT is sexy.. I will pick youuu up in 20 minuets..hahaaa... 

How to attract Freeeaky women

1: Have a fabulous sense of humor..


----------



## Sam

Firemajic said:


> well ... right. but at least give a woman a glance... something... THEN, most likely, SHE will take the next step..



I never said don't look at her, or smile at her.  

What I said was show no interest in her. In other words, don't follow her around. Don't try to get her number. Don't do anything that makes her think you need her. 

Take a drink over to her table, if you must, but walk away. Don't sit down. Say hello and then go back to your friends. 

You have to show her that you are a grown-ass man who has his own life, friends, and world that doesn't revolve around her. You have to show her that you aren't the same as almost every other guy who fawns over her, follows her around like a lost puppy, and worships the ground she walks on.


----------



## Darkkin

These are things those of us with two X chromosomes look for.

Like dogs (and/or) cats...
Do the dishes.
Routine hygiene.
Read.
Be able to competently argue your point.
Don't assume, ask...
Remember to put gas in the car.
Be a decent human being...
And don't for get to use turn signals.


----------



## Kevin

You have to be interested. Not desperate... definitely not, but interested. I suppose it helps if you're interesting... looking, or doing, whatever it is you're doing. You gotta have your repertoire. I don't even know what that is, but I know for awhile there I didn't have one, kept getting put in the friend-zone. Puberty hit, and that changed.


----------



## Firemajic

I gotcha Sam... and that would work... cause.. welllll... a challenge is... nice..


----------



## Firemajic

Darkkin said:


> These are things those of us with two X chromosomes look for.
> 
> Like dogs (and/or) cats...
> Do the dishes.
> Routine hygiene.
> Read.
> Be able to competently argue your point.
> Don't assume, ask...
> Remember to put gas in the car.
> Be a decent human being...
> And don't for get to use turn signals.




yeah... men look fabulous cooking or doing the dishes....


----------



## Gofa

Wow from 123 to 151. Women got attracted. 

Quality types too with cars and money. 

Sigh

when I grow up and get big I will definitely like to go out with one of those women of substance types

maybe if I learn to like dogs and stuff, I will get a turn.

thing is I don't think my wife will let me 

actually the truth is I am too scared to ask her if i can


----------



## Book Cook

Gofa said:


> Wow from 123 to 151. Women got attracted.
> 
> Quality types too with cars and money.
> 
> Sigh
> 
> when I grow up and get big I will definitely like to go out with one of those women of substance types
> 
> maybe if I learn to like dogs and stuff, I will get a turn.
> 
> thing is I don't think my wife will let me
> 
> actually the truth is I am too scared to ask her if i can



Then don't ask.


----------



## bazz cargo

Why do I feel like I have just wandered into an episode of Top Gear?


----------



## Plasticweld

If I saw a gold coin laying on the ground I would go pick it up, I would not wait for the gold coin to come and get me...just sayin.


----------



## Phil Istine

Darkkin said:


> These are things those of us with two X chromosomes look for.
> 
> Like dogs (and/or) cats...   I'm an animal lover. Well, I mean, I don't eat them or subject them to my 'care'. So I guess that's a start.
> Do the dishes.  You mean those cardboard things that takeaways come in?
> Routine hygiene.  A mudbath at least once a week.
> Read. Tabloids only - the words aren't too long.
> Be able to competently argue your point.  Why bother?  I'm always right.  No need to argue.
> Don't assume, ask...
> Remember to put gas in the car.  Is that the stuff that goes in the airbags?
> Be a decent human being...
> And don't for get to use turn signals.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> yeah... men look fabulous cooking or doing the dishes....



I used to find it impressed if I finished the dishes, then turned the washing up bowl over and cleaned the bottom of it and the sink, trouble was it only impressed their mum.


----------



## Firemajic

Ahhhh.. I see..Olllly , I forgot to add DON'T wear an apron! That turns the older chicks on... but not so much for the young novice... but still...hahaaa....


----------



## Gofa

I had a wife three daughters at home with me. The seat was always down. The meaning from this was clear. The seat is always down. It might be not be attracting female attention. But it truly was not attracting a cool reproach either. 
In Taichi there is : Carry tiger to mountain, stork cools its wing, grasp sparrows tail. These are said in the ancient texts to be movements taken from real life. In real life itself there are movements perhaps overlooked : the seat is always down, I am sure is one of those.


----------



## Book Cook

Gofa said:


> I had a wife three daughters at home with me. The seat was always down. The meaning from this was clear. The seat is always down. It might be not be attracting female attention. But it truly was not attracting a cool reproach either.



If you're talking about toilet seats, here's my question: why are men expected (and required) to put the seat back down? I mean, when a man walks into a bathroom and the toilet seat is down, he needs to do two things (if going for a number 1): lift the seat and put it back down after finishing. That's strenuous. When a woman walks in, she doesn't lift it nor put it down; she just sits. Where's the equality there?


----------



## Gofa

You young fool, pointing at the obvious and then using logic to support your argument. Dont you know this but leads to the fridge 
Oh yee of small knowledge.  You have to pay the ferry man or you will never get to the other side of the river.

Actually better to file this under 'keeping them attracted'. Think of it as an advanced course after passing attracting 101


----------



## Phil Istine

Book Cook said:


> If you're talking about toilet seats, here's my question: why are men expected (and required) to put the seat back down? I mean, when a man walks into a bathroom and the toilet seat is down, he needs to do two things (if going for a number 1): lift the seat and put it back down after finishing. That's strenuous. When a woman walks in, she doesn't lift it nor put it down; she just sits. Where's the equality there?



Absolutely!  They never leave the seat up for us.


----------



## Thaumiel

Phil Istine said:


> Absolutely!  They never leave the seat up for us.



I'd say that both the seat and lid should always be put down at the end by everyone. [But this is off-topic and I'll say no more]


----------



## Patrick

Book Cook said:


> If you're talking about toilet seats, here's my question: why are men expected (and required) to put the seat back down? I mean, when a man walks into a bathroom and the toilet seat is down, he needs to do two things (if going for a number 1): lift the seat and put it back down after finishing. That's strenuous. When a woman walks in, she doesn't lift it nor put it down; she just sits. Where's the equality there?



You fool! Leaving the toilet seat down is one of the many signs of fealty that will reward you with shared bed and bread.


----------



## Kevin

Toilet seat up or down. Great topic of conversation to attract women. I would put that on my profile : "Sagittarius looking for that special gal who leaves the seat up."


----------



## Patrick

Kevin said:


> Toilet seat up or down. Great topic of conversation to attract women. I would put that on my profile : "Sagittarius looking for that special gal who leaves the seat up."



Ha. Little do you know it, you'll end up with a transgender date.


----------



## Sam

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> I'd say that both the seat and lid should always be put down at the end by everyone. [But this is off-topic and I'll say no more]



[ot]Assimilate or die!

Here's a radical idea: Seeing as it's a free world (apparently), people can leave the toilet seat how ever they damn well please.[/ot]


----------



## Phil Istine

The odd thing about this is that I live on my own and still leave it down


----------



## Patrick

Phil Istine said:


> The odd thing about this is that I live on my own and still leave it down



Good practice.


----------



## Book Cook

Phil Istine said:


> The odd thing about this is that I live on my own and still leave it down



So you don't splash the rim?


----------



## dither

Y'know?
Something of a revelation, not.
Listening to tracks by Adele and Ellie Goulding, god i hate their tracks but they come clean at least.
You just have to win your woman and it's never ending.
So glad i'm old.


----------



## aj47

My tuppence.  I've been married twice.  The first time for five years, the second time 25 years, 6 days and counting.  I'm still attracted to my husband.  There are many reasons, but I think they all fall under the umbrella of caring.  He cares about and for me.  How my day's going, how I like to be touched, what kind of books I like to read, what I'm doing, who I'm hanging out with when it's not him.  I don't mean he smothers me or stalks me, but he's interested in my happiness and well-being.

As for attracting a woman you haven't met yet, well, let me tell you about how he met me. He was doing something he enjoyed.  And I was among the women who were engaged in the same activity. The particular activity was attending a science fiction convention. My story isn't unique. Get out in the world and do what you enjoy and you'll meet the right person.  This also works for women who want to attract men.


----------



## dither

Annie,
 i couldn't agree more.
Very well put.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Yep, attracting people means being attractive to them. People doing things they are enjoying are generally more attractive than people doing things they hate, there is frowning versus smiling for a start. If you are with a group of people all doing something they enjoy that is double bubble; BINGO!


----------



## dither

Mr.Buckle,
you are right of course so how do i stop frowning? 
More importantly, what is this word that i keep seeing? "smiling".
What IS that?
Might google it some time.


----------



## bookmasta

Honestly, you cant win everyone and in the goal of a relationship you shouldn't try to do so. You only need one person to like you and for you to like them. The best way to do that is by developing yourself through your own passions and life experiences. From my relationships over the years I've learned a few things. Yes, treat a girl with respect. Yes, be a gentleman. Yes, be aware of her own needs and treat her like your queen, but that goes both ways as well. However, don't be a pushover (the cliché nice guy). Don't try to be someone you're not to impress her. Don't smother her so much that she feels like she has no space, either. Above all else, always be honest with yourself and her as well. The rest is irrelevant. For almost everyone there will eventually be at least once another that ends up going, 'hey, I think I kind of really like this person.'


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Mr.Buckle,
> you are right of course so how do i stop frowning?
> More importantly, what is this word that i keep seeing? "smiling".
> What IS that?
> Might google it some time.



You know when you don't notice and get on the queue with the young lady on the checkout and she says 'Thank you' and looks at you in a way that makes you want to drop through the floor with embarrassment !? That look, with the corners of the mouth turned up and narrowed eyes, is what is called 'smiling'. When it goes with the funny noise though is when they are laughing at you.


----------



## Reichelina

Phil Istine said:


> Absolutely!  They never leave the seat up for us.



I am a girl and I always leave the seat up after I use it. 
I only close the lid when I'm about to shower. 

Omg. I'm a man!! Hahaha.




Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I've noticed that acting like you don't care attracts more attention than pretending to care.
> 
> Hipster chicks bump into me on purpose, people want to have conversations...
> 
> I think the focus should be attracting ONE woman, not multiple!
> 
> The highlight of my only 'date' was clinging to her arm on the roller coaster when I was masterfully controlling my diaphragm to avoid vomiting. I've been sick before, so I've had practice. Ohh that the both the WORST and the BEST ten minutes of my life.



Well, again, I'm a girl. And personally, I liked the "bad" boys. Not bad, but the "confident" ones.
But that is not deliberately. I guess, some "nice" guys are too shy to even ask a girl out or something.

I want a guy who takes the lead and who can take control.
I need to be able to respect the guy and eventually submit to him. 
Just like how the bible presents a relationship between a woman and a man should be. 

So I guess, be nice and confident. Haha.





"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Phil Istine

Reichelina said:


> Well, again, I'm a girl. And personally, I liked the "bad" boys. Not bad, but the "confident" ones.
> But that is not deliberately. I guess, some "nice" guys are too shy to even ask a girl out or something.
> 
> I want a guy who takes the lead and who can take control.
> I need to be able to respect the guy and eventually submit to him.



The problem comes with the girls who don't know how to say 'no thank you' with good grace, but prefer to mock and put a guy down for asking.  They are a problem for women as well as men because the 'nicer' guys might stop asking in case of a repeat from someone else.


----------



## Reichelina

Phil Istine said:


> The problem comes with the girls who don't know how to say 'no thank you' with good grace, but prefer to mock and put a guy down for asking.  They are a problem for women as well as men because the 'nicer' guys might stop asking in case of a repeat from someone else.



Well, there you go. 
Another weed out.

If a guy doesn't have the courage in case I reject him, he won't have the courage to be with me through thick and thin. Love starts when the sparks are gone. 

And guys who take risks for that thing they want most are so sexy.


----------



## Sam

bookmasta said:


> Honestly, you cant win everyone and in the goal of a relationship you shouldn't try to do so. You only need one person to like you and for you to like them. The best way to do that is by developing yourself through your own passions and life experiences. From my relationships over the years I've learned a few things. Yes, treat a girl with respect. Yes, be a gentleman. Yes, be aware of her own needs and treat her like your queen, but that goes both ways as well. However, don't be a pushover (the cliché nice guy). Don't try to be someone you're not to impress her. Don't smother her so much that she feels like she has no space, either. Above all else, always be honest with yourself and her as well. The rest is irrelevant. For almost everyone there will eventually be at least once another that ends up going, 'hey, I think I kind of really like this person.'



You just contradicted yourself about 17 times, Austin.  

Treat her with respect, but don't be a nice guy; treat her like a queen, but don't be a pushover; shower her with attention, but don't smother her. 

You see, this is my major gripe with dating -- and is one of the reasons why I haven't had a serious relationship in the last two years. A few years back, I was with a girl for about 18 months, and she said to me during a conversation one night, "You're so distant! It's like you don't care about me!" So I started doing a few things to show her that I cared about her. Nothing overboard, or extravagant, but enough so she would realise. About six weeks later, we had another conversation, during which she told me she didn't like the things that I had been doing since the previous conversation! 

Damned if you do, and damned if you don't. 

Treating a woman like a queen is putting her on a pedestal, and people get very lofty ideas about themselves and their worth when you put them on pedestals. I don't care who you are, or what you look like, I don't treat anyone like royalty. 

In fact, I despise the notion of royalty.


----------



## Reichelina

Yeah. Women are hard to understand. 
Had a hard time understanding myself. That's probably why I lost my sanity. Haha!


----------



## LeeC

Phil Istine said:


> The problem comes with the girls who don't know how to say 'no thank you' with good grace, but prefer to mock and put a guy down for asking.  They are a problem for women as well as men because the 'nicer' guys might stop asking in case of a repeat from someone else.


Everybody's different, and how we connect depends on a balance of our own self-esteem and the other's, plus varying influences of hormonal chemistry ;-) The wife's from a matriarchal family, thinking men aren't smart enough to lead, and by some odd chance connected with me. Maybe she thinks me a worthy opponent in staying with me all these years  It's not necessarily nurturing though, as more than one of her sisters have an unbroken chain of bad choices. 

I tend to kook at it like this:


----------



## dither

Reichelina said:


> Well, there you go.
> Another weed out.
> 
> If a guy doesn't have the courage in case I reject him, he won't have the courage to be with me through thick and thin. Love starts when the sparks are gone.
> 
> And guys who take risks for that thing they want most are so sexy.



Sad but true.


----------



## escorial

dutch courage has always been a winner for me.......


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;HFADSBDPUzQ]https://youtu.be/HFADSBDPUzQ[/video]


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I've always treated people as humans, not males or females. You're an adult, and capable of caring for yourself, legally mentally and physically. 

Whether you want my company or not is inconsequential to my personal happiness. I do make an effort to especially avoid people who are manipulative, and habitual liars. Male or female, those are bad traits to have. Sadly, everyone that has shown interest in me was unable or unwilling to care for themselves, and/or manipulative. 

And thus far, those whom I have personally expressed interest in have been either unable or unwilling to reciprocate. I consider this a circumstantial matter and do not concern myself with appearing overly attractive to the opposite sex, as I seem to have no problem catching attention by simply walking around. I am told this is sometimes appealing in of itself, but have also been warned that quiet confidence can come across as cocky. 

Perhaps I'm hurting my own chances, because I refuse to approach anyone with the single goal of a relationship. Always been a 'friends first' kind of guy. Common ground. A reason to actually associate. I prefer to know someone first. 

I guess I'm waiting until I find someone who isn't a princess looking for a prince to climb her tower. Someone to say 'Hey look at that one.' 

Probably won't happen. ^,^


----------



## escorial

crow..life is simple it's just people make it complicated...after all humans are complex.....


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a story of an old man on his death bed. He knows that all his life he has been wracked by jealousy, lechery, greed, envy and all the other evils and temptations; all his life he has fought this inner man and tried not to let it show. On his death bed he finds himself surrounded by those he pretended to love, his wife his children, grandchildren, friends; all upset at his passing and the loss of such a good man. He dies happy, thinking he has 'got away with it'.

Now, which was the 'real' man, the inner one assailed by evil thoughts and wishes, or the one everyone experienced and remembered, the kind loving family man?

People say 'be yourself'; rather 'be as good as you can', then that becomes you. 

Accommodating yourself to best practice and the needs of another is not the same as accommodating yourself to the wishes of another; the junkie wants a fix, giving them one is not helpful, neither is indulging yourself in condemnation.


----------



## Reichelina

But you know, since women are humans too, we aren't perfect. 
Most women are toooooooo much too. You know.

Laying down superficial standards for men and 
thinking that women are supposed to be taken as if some jewelry. I mean, yeah, we are to be taken seriously. But some women are just too "Princess-y" you know. 
Some take men for granted. 

My ex boyfriend's ex girlfriend, (the one he had after us.) was....can't even say the right word. 

He is a fairly generous guy, he will make sure his girl is comfortable. He is super romantic too. (Oh, I miss him. Good thing we're still friends.) Until one day, he forgot to bring credit card and he's running low on cash. He was like... "Babe, can we pay for our own drinks tonight? Only tonight? Left my cc." 

She was moody that night and then the next day, she was starting to tell all her girls that he was a douche for asking her to pay for her drink. 

I mean, come on! Gold digger alert. 

Also, some women think the guy needs to do all the "understanding." 

I love understanding behaviours and all. 
And also, since my closest of friends are usually men, I know how boys behave somehow and I get along with them better. For men, yes means yes and no means no. 

For girls, it depends. Hahaha.

I found out that men are not as complicated as we are. 
Or maybe that's what I observed.


----------



## escorial

i would like a woman with spanish eyes....so i can send her a link for the song spanish eyes..i find gozzy eyes so alluring too


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> There is a story of an old man on his death bed. He knows that all his life he has been wracked by jealousy, lechery, greed, envy and all the other evils and temptations; all his life he has fought this inner man and tried not to let it show. On his death bed he finds himself surrounded by those he pretended to love, his wife his children, grandchildren, friends; all upset at his passing and the loss of such a good man. He dies happy, thinking he has 'got away with it'.
> 
> Now, which was the 'real' man, the inner one assailed by evil thoughts and wishes, or the one everyone experienced and remembered, the kind loving family man?
> 
> People say 'be yourself'; rather 'be as good as you can', then that becomes you.
> 
> Accommodating yourself to best practice and the needs of another is not the same as accommodating yourself to the wishes of another; the junkie wants a fix, giving them one is not helpful, neither is indulging yourself in condemnation.






This is an intriguing paradox, Ollly.... hummmm....  This man is a first class Bastard.... [jmo] His friends and family did not love HIM... they loved who they THOUGHT he was.. He was dishonest, an emotional thief.. And they wasted their love on him.. because in the end , you said he was "Surrounded by the people he """"PRETENDED""" to love... sooo, all that love they gave him, did  NOT change him, or make him a better person...IF his family would have known what a true bastard he was, they would not have loved him.. SO, my thought is .. IF you are going to be a bastard.. own it, then let people decide IF they still love you.... anyway.... 
OH, Ollie... the last 3 lines of your post.. I don't completely understand what you mean..
anyway...I enjoyed reading your thoughts... Thank you...


----------



## Reichelina

Yeah. 
It's like... 

This is me. 
These are my broken bones, my scars and my wounds. 
That is my past and this is my present. 

If you think you can live with all that, love me regardless of the flaws and want to be part of my future, then good.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Kv4iOwyAhFw]https://youtu.be/Kv4iOwyAhFw[/video]

yeah..i do to...when i meet a woman i like...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic, let's take the argument away from personal relationships. Let's imagine the man is tempted to steal something he desires very much, but he suppresses the temptation and does not steal. He is not a thief, he is an honest man still, that is what is happening in the real world no matter how many times he steals it in his imagination. Then imagine a man who has no desire for this object, of course he does not steal it, he does not want it, but is he a better man than the one who does desire it? No, the man with the desire is surely the better one, he wants what is wrong, knows what is right and has gone with the latter against his desire, he has put good over evil and gone with what he knows to be right rather than with his wish, he has become the person he knows he should be, the honest one.

Take another example; there are two soldiers, one is a moron with little imagination, he literally knows no fear, he is too stupid, and rushes into the fray. The other, an intelligent and imaginative soul, realises only too well what it would mean to be wounded, maimed, possibly killed, it kept him awake half the night, but he still joins his comrade in the charge because he believes in their cause. Which is the braver? He who never knew doubt and fear, or he who was filled with doubt and fear, but overcame it. is being filled with fear what makes a coward, or overcoming fear what makes a hero?

In that last line I am addressing what Bookmasta said about accommodating the desires of the young lady; don't address what others think you should do without question, do what you think is right, 'I'd like to give you what you want, but is it a good?'


----------



## Firemajic

Gotcha... but.... you said, and I quote: "He dies happy, thinking he'''' got away''' with it"... that implies subterfuge, and dishonesty..
Thank you Ollly....


----------



## Kevin

It was a Saturday, and secretly... I did not_ feel_ _like _cooking dinner. I did it anyway. What the hell? She was at work late, and I was home early. I never let on.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> It was a Saturday, and secretly... I did not_ feel_ _like _cooking dinner. I did it anyway. What the hell? She was at work late, and I was home early. I never let on.


I think Kevin says more in his little anecdote than than all the opining. We're all variations on a natural theme, with basic drives that are refined through experiences. There is no good or bad in the natural world, just the consequences of individual proclivities. 

It's mostly nurturing and experiences that shape individuals, and perception is in the eye of the beholder. We all connect on a subjective basis. 

A man that I thought little of once saved my life. It didn't change my "opinion" of him re good or bad, but did instill a measure of respect and obligation. That old "line in the sand" is a good analogy of life. 

Usually I try to avoid all this "thinking" business, preferring the simpler understandings like between myself and my canine companion


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> A man that I thought little of once saved my life. It didn't change my "opinion" of him re good or bad, but did instill a measure of respect and obligation. That old "line in the sand" is a good analogy of life.



you just can't please some people...dude he saved your life...LC you never stop amazing me.....


----------



## Patrick

LeeC said:


> I think Kevin says more in his little anecdote than than all the opining. We're all variations on a natural theme, with basic drives that are refined through experiences. There is no good or bad in the natural world, just the consequences of individual proclivities.
> 
> It's mostly nurturing and experiences that shape individuals, and perception is in the eye of the beholder. We all connect on a subjective basis.
> 
> A man that I thought little of once saved my life. It didn't change my "opinion" of him re good or bad, but did instill a measure of respect and obligation. That old "line in the sand" is a good analogy of life.
> 
> *Usually I try to avoid all this "thinking" business, preferring the simpler understandings like between myself and my canine companion *



You can sincerely learn more from a masticating cow than a masturbating relativist.


----------



## escorial

a masturbating relativist.

we all need a cuddle man


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> a masturbating relativist.
> 
> we all need a cuddle man




I just wish i had someone to talk to, and yes, a cuddle _would_​ be nice.


----------



## Pluralized

dither said:


> I just wish i had someone to talk to, and yes, a cuddle _would_​ be nice.



Don't go anywhere - we'll be right over.


----------



## dither

Pluralized said:


> Don't go anywhere - we'll be right over.




I love that thought.


----------



## escorial

group hug man.....


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> a masturbating relativist.
> 
> we all need a cuddle man





dither said:


> I just wish i had someone to talk to, and yes, a cuddle _would _be nice.



Would if I could, fellas.  You're a little beyond my reach, though. Will you settle for a virtual hug?

I saw on FB there's a professional cuddler....she charges US$45/hour.  I can see why, as it takes a lot of gumption to cuddle for that long with a stranger. I wonder if she gives discounts to repeat clients.  I wouldn't do it on a pro basis--I'm a programmer, not a pro-cuddler.  But I've never had a complaint.


----------



## escorial

virtual hugs are the future.....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I jess wanna hold you and love you and hug you forever and ever until the friction rubs all of our flesh off and we're two skeletons clinking together until we grind ourselves down to powder that mixes and scatters in the wind and....


----------



## dither

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I jess wanna hold you and love you and hug you forever and ever until the friction rubs all of our flesh off and we're two skeletons clinking together until we grind ourselves down to powder that mixes and scatters in the wind and....




Re: That pic,
nice rhythm but  she looks as though she's thinking enough is enough already.


----------



## LeeC

At some point in life if you're lucky, one realizes the value of trusted companionship


----------



## escorial

threesome.....LC


----------



## Radrook

The female of the human species can definitely prove puzzling.
One meticulously-planned well-rehearsed strategy might attract one female while causing another female to bolt for the hills in panic. 
Best to accept this phenomenon as inevitable and keep trying until statistical improbability makes failure less likely.:calm:


----------



## escorial

Radrook said:


> The female of the human species can definitely prove puzzling.
> One meticulously-planned well-rehearsed strategy might attract one female while causing another female to bolt for the hills in panic.
> Best to accept this phenomenon as inevitable and keep trying until statistical improbability makes failure less likely.:calm:





[video=youtube_share;KX5jNnDMfxA]https://youtu.be/KX5jNnDMfxA[/video]


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Radrook said:


> The female of the human species can definitely prove puzzling.
> One meticulously-planned well-rehearsed strategy might attract one female while causing another female to bolt for the hills in panic.
> Best to accept this phenomenon as inevitable and keep trying until statistical improbability makes failure less likely.:calm:



View attachment 12389


----------



## bazz cargo

Apparently, Eastern Europe and Russia has a lot of young men emigrating to find work, leaving a lot of  unattached females behind, skewing the gender balance. Just sayin...


----------



## escorial

bazz cargo said:


> Apparently, Eastern Europe and Russia has a lot of young men emigrating to find work, leaving a lot of  unattached females behind, skewing the gender balance. Just sayin...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Radrook said:


> One meticulously-planned well-rehearsed strategy might attract one female while causing another female to bolt for the hills in panic.


The one way people are all alike; they are all different. Which really makes most specific advice redundant, there is always someone it will suit, and someone it won't. Nothing for it lads, you will  just have to get to know them as people.


----------



## escorial

anyone read it...?


----------



## InstituteMan

escorial said:


> View attachment 12392
> 
> anyone read it...?



Yep, I read it back when it was new. 

It may help some folks, but I found it to be a bunch of just-so stories that reinforce gender stereotypes. Even if there's some truth to those stereotypes, the deviation within a gender is greater than the deviation between the genders--and it's not a sure thing there even is some truth to those stereotypes.


----------



## escorial

InstituteMan said:


> Yep, I read it back when it was new.
> 
> It may help some folks, but I found it to be a bunch of just-so stories that reinforce gender stereotypes. Even if there's some truth to those stereotypes, the deviation within a gender is greater than the deviation between the genders--and it's not a sure thing there even is some truth to those stereotypes.



read a few customer reviews on amazon about the book and i can say nothing came close to yours.......cool


----------



## Reichelina

escorial said:


> View attachment 12392
> 
> anyone read it...?



Yeah. BOYS, PLEASE GET A COPY. 
PLEASE! 

Lol.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

View attachment 12406

Said like a sir.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Traditionally, women can propose marriage on February 29th. If any of you would like to pop the question to me, feel free to do so in this thread.

* awaits stampede * 8)


----------



## Jack of all trades

escorial said:


> View attachment 12392
> 
> anyone read it...?



I believe his wife left him, so I'm not sure it's worth taking the time to read it.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> View attachment 12406
> 
> Said like a sir.



Some girls don't like beards because "it gets in the way" and can be gross according to them. Whatever that means. 

I personally ADORE beards. Masculine.
So when I walk down the street and see a guy, the first thing I notice is his height and then the beard. It's almost a fetish, but not really. Lol. #whyamiweird


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Some girls don't like beards because "it gets in the way" and can be gross according to them. Whatever that means.
> 
> I personally ADORE beards. Masculine.
> So when I walk down the street and see a guy, the first thing I notice is his height and then the beard. It's almost a fetish, but not really. Lol. #whyamiweird



I'm proud that my family tree includes native american... But on my side we're not very hairy. 

I won't be able to grow a beard for a few more years, at the least. 

-sob-


----------



## aj47

HarperCole said:


> Traditionally, women can propose marriage on February 29th. If any of you would like to pop the question to me, feel free to do so in this thread.
> 
> * awaits stampede * 8)



What's your opinion of polyandry?


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I'm proud that my family tree includes native american... But on my side we're not very hairy.
> 
> I won't be able to grow a beard for a few more years, at the least.
> 
> -sob-



Don't be sad. 
I bet the reason you're not blessed with the "beard gene" is because you're manly enough even without it. It would be unfair if you had it all. Hahaha. *wink

And look at the bright side. At least since you're not very hairy, you won't have to deal with back hair.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Don't be sad.
> I bet the reason you're not blessed with the "beard gene" is because you're manly enough even without it. It would be unfair if you had it all. Hahaha. *wink
> 
> And look at the bright side. At least since you're not very hairy, you won't have to deal with back hair.



Hmph, uh...

-Adjusts tie- 

...Flattery shall get you nowhere! 

... but I daresay I like this one. O,Q 

Can we keep her?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

astroannie said:


> What's your opinion of polyandry?



In favour. Just not in the same room. 8)


----------



## aj47

Spoilsport.


----------



## Radrook

Great care has to be taken in exactly what denomination you seek to break the ice lest you wind up in an exercise of futility.


----------



## Reichelina

HarperCole said:


> In favour. Just not in the same room. 8)



I once met this guy from UAE and he's asking me if I was into polyandry. [emoji86]
His whole clan has been practicing it ever since! His mom has 3 husbands and his sister has two husbands and one boyfriend. 

Well, since I'm christian, well of course I believe that's against the bible. But then again, those women must have superpowers! 

Dealing with one guy is intense work. But three?!!!?!!! 

Plus, I'm pretty loyal. Which can get bad because I find it hard to get out of a bad relationship as long as I see something good in the person. Masochist. Haha.

Also, since the woman gets to sleep with all of them, sometimes, who fathered who cannot be known. So let's say I had three husbands before I got preggy with baby number 3, this baby will just have to go with, "I have three dads." 

There's paternity tests but they don't really want/need to know. 


CRAZY!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> His whole *->CLAN<- *has been practicing it ever since! !


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> I once met this guy from UAE and he's asking me if I was into polyandry. [emoji86]
> His whole clan has been practicing it ever since! His mom has 3 husbands and his sister has two husbands and one boyfriend.
> 
> Well, since I'm christian, well of course I believe that's against the bible. But then again, those women must have superpowers!
> 
> Dealing with one guy is intense work. But three?!!!?!!!
> 
> Plus, I'm pretty loyal. Which can get bad because I find it hard to get out of a bad relationship as long as I see something good in the person. Masochist. Haha.
> 
> Also, since the woman gets to sleep with all of them, sometimes, who fathered who cannot be known. So let's say I had three husbands before I got preggy with baby number 3, this baby will just have to go with, "I have three dads."
> 
> There's paternity tests but they don't really want/need to know.
> 
> 
> CRAZY!



The idea of somebody else penetrating my (hypothetical) wife is frankly disgusting. Unacceptable. Un-ac-cep-ta-ble.


----------



## J Anfinson

Step one - Write a book.

Step Two - Find a stick.

Step Three - Proceed in beating away the hoard of beautiful, lovestruck ladies fighting to be the first to get their hands on you.

Or you could just use chloroform.


----------



## Firemajic

How to attract a woman... hummm... you guys are ahead of the rest.. why, you may ask?? wellll because, women [me] love men who can speak intelligently about something OTHER than sports... who understand the English language.. You all sound intelligent...AND..you listen, I know that by your response to each other.. you guys are witty, clever and kind... I see it by the way you respond to each other...IF you can't find a woman... then you are not the problem.. there are a bunch of ladies who don't know a real man when they see one..  I think you ALL are awesome... sooo watchit!!  Love you guys bunches..


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> How to attract a woman... hummm... you guys are ahead of the rest.. why, you may ask?? wellll because, women [me] love men who can speak intelligently about something OTHER than sports... who understand the English language.. You all sound intelligent...AND..you listen, I know that by your response to each other.. you guys are witty, clever and kind... I see it by the way you respond to each other...IF you can't find a woman... then you are not the problem.. there are a bunch of ladies who don't know a real man when they see one..  I think you ALL are awesome... sooo watchit!!  Love you guys bunches..



Don't need to get a woman, quite contented with the one I have had for the last thirty odd years, but it is always good for the ego to be able to attract a woman, and she probably feels the same, no need to go further than that


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:  Olllllie.... fabulous....


----------



## Firemajic

WHYYYYYYYYYY are the good guys ALWAYS taken..... hahaaaaa..... oh well....


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYY are the good guys ALWAYS taken..... hahaaaaa..... oh well....



Oh not everyone. 
Some of them are in the friendzone. [emoji87]

I have many guy friends that I know will be good partners. 
But why am I not into them? I'm pretty sure they are not into me anyways either.

Well, I can be happy single with my pack of dogs. Hahaha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Firemajic said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYY are the good guys ALWAYS taken..... hahaaaaa..... oh well....



Hey, I'm right over here y'know. :victorious:


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Hey, I'm right over here y'know. :victorious:



*a tsunami of girls came handing you their resumés. Lol.

I'll be your assistant to help you accommodate and interview each and every one of them. Hahaha


----------



## Phil Istine

View attachment 12441


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> *a tsunami of girls came handing you their resumés. Lol.
> 
> I'll be your assistant to help you accommodate and interview each and every one of them. Hahaha



Wait, girls have resumés?

Why wasn't I informed of this!?

My two exes never gave me theirs! I've been ripped off!


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Wait, girls have resumés?
> 
> Why wasn't I informed of this!?
> 
> My two exes never gave me theirs! I've been ripped off!



Not all girls. 
But those girls who have about 3 years left before their egg cells run out. [emoji6]


----------



## Firemajic

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Hey, I'm right over here y'know. :victorious:



I will pick you up in 20 minuets... be ready... hahaa.....


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> I will pick you up in 20 minuets... be ready... hahaa.....



Music to his ears.  Should stop him being crotchety.


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO... He will never be the same... not once he sees what I arrive on... lol...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Firemajic said:


> LMAO... He will never be the same... not once he sees what I arrive on... lol...



A couch covered in rose petals, which sitting upon you promptly instruct me to paint you like one of my french girls?



Phil Istine said:


> Music to his ears.  Should stop him being crotchety.



I am NOT crotchety! What on earth gave you that idea? How dare you disrespect me, boy! I was... I'm... uh, what was I talking about?

Nurse, quickly! My pills! And it's time for my sponge bath!


----------



## Firemajic

Ahh no... I was thinking about arriving on my Raptor quad, with a cooler full of booze, a pocket full of bail money, a ride on the river, and a visit to Snake, an ex-con who will give FREE tattoos, once he has had too much to drink.. then after we make bail, and get out of jail, of course we could do the couch and paint thing... Does that sound fun Crooowley....


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> LMAO... He will never be the same... not once he sees what I arrive on... lol...



Broomstick?


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> Broomstick?



hahhaaaaa.... shaaaaame on youuu..


----------



## J Anfinson

Really you just gotta know how to talk to women.


----------



## LeeC

Maybe this will help 

https://youtu.be/00Son9T4_u0


----------



## dither

J Anfinson said:


> Really you just gotta know how to talk to women.
> 
> View attachment 12450



I never met one that i could understand, always seemed to meet air-heads, and then, maybe i'm the one who's an  air-head.


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> hahhaaaaa.... shaaaaame on youuu..



My ex was a test pilot.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I suppose it depends on the woman, but writing a best seller and becoming very rich and famous would probably work with some.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Salman+Rushdie+Girlfriend&FORM=IRTRRL


----------



## midnightpoet

After 36 years of marriage, sometimes I wonder how my bachelor life would have gone - gobs of money, cool cars, free to do whatever I wanted without someone else nagging me to take out the garbage, a penthouse with a nice view of the city, a girl on each arm...naw, just a fantasy.  Maybe...yes dear, I'm coming...:grin:


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> I suppose it depends on the woman, but writing a best seller and becoming very rich and famous would probably work with some.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> WHYYYYYYY would anyone, man OR woman want someone who only cared about WHAT you have, not WHO YOU are....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> WHYYYYYYY would anyone, man OR woman want someone who only cared about WHAT you have, not WHO YOU are....



It might be the only reason for some, for others it might just be that little extra decider. Jerry Hall has money of her own, so she must be marrying Murdoch for himself (Scary thought), but would she dare marry a poor man who might not want her for herself? 

I don't know about the US, but over here you only have to look at the sad state of some famous political adulterers to realise 'No-one wanted him for his body or intellect'.


----------



## J Anfinson

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't know about the US, but over here you only have to look at the sad state of some famous political adulterers to realise 'No-one wanted him for his body or intellect'.



I'm sure the rich and famous everywhere deal with it. It would be a lonesome existence to spend every day having to wonder if the people closest to you actually love you or if they just love your money. I hope I'm never so wealthy that's a concern. I would be content with moderate wealth.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> It might be the only reason for some, for others it might just be that little extra decider. Jerry Hall has money of her own, so she must be marrying Murdoch for himself (Scary thought), but would she dare marry a poor man who might not want her for herself?
> 
> I don't know about the US, but over here you only have to look at the sad state of some famous political adulterers to realise 'No-one wanted him for his body or intellect'.



I know this happens, being used.. but to WILLINGLY ALLOW yourself to be used, is terribly sad, and just a different form of prostitution... How could anyone have ANY self respect, knowing that they were only worth what they have.. I would much rather be alone...At least, I would still like myself..


----------



## Olly Buckle

J Anfinson said:


> I would be content with moderate wealth.



By two thirds of the world's standards you already have it 

Firemajic:- remember Woody Allen's comment "Sex without love may be an empty experience, but as empty experiences go it is a pretty good one."


----------



## LeeC

J Anfinson said:


> I'm sure the rich and famous everywhere deal with it. It would be a lonesome existence to spend every day having to wonder if the people closest to you actually love you or if they just love your money. I hope I'm never so wealthy that's a concern. I would be content with moderate wealth.


No way of knowing everyone's inner agonies Jake, but I'd venture their feelings tended more to a sick pride in what they were able to accumulate, maybe with a strong dose of paranoia that others would try to take it away. Of course I'm looking at it from a different cultural viewpoint, but one only has to look around without horse blinkers to see the effects of the prevalent materialistic mind bent ;-) 

The wife and I are quite happy arguing about whose memory is fading


----------



## midnightpoet

The wife and I are quite happy arguing about whose memory is fading [/QUOTE]

Lee
Maybe you suffer, like me, from CBMS (Chronic Bad Memory Syndrome):grin:


----------



## LeeC

midnightpoet said:


> The wife and I are quite happy arguing about whose memory is fading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee
> Maybe you suffer, like me, from CBMS (Chronic Bad Memory Syndrome):grin:
Click to expand...


Hey! Are you taking the wife's side?


----------



## midnightpoet

They are always right, aren't they?:shock:


----------



## J Anfinson

Olly Buckle said:


> By two thirds of the world's standards you already have it



And if this is as wealthy as I ever get, I'm okay with that. I have a wonderful wife, a very smart little boy, and a roof over our heads. Life is good even if I don't like my job and the fish aren't biting.


----------



## bazz cargo

A word of waning, Jake's dating method usually involves chloroform, rope, sacks, candy and a memory wipe. 

What was I saying?


----------



## Reichelina

A rich guy won't hurt. [emoji23] But if he can't strike a deep conversation that would make me think, that can make me laugh and can't dream with me, I'll drop him like a hot potato. He can lose all that money, but his personality and intelligence remain, unless he gets some type of illness. Haha. 

I find success in my relationships and imaginations (LOL!) rather than my career or possessions. Because it says more about who i am than what I have. You know.

Look at the wealthiest celebrity couples, divorce here, divorce there.
Money will make you happy for a short time. But the sweet talks, the long deep conversations, the inside jokes, the sarcasm..... Ahhh. That is what I want. 

I would want a wise and intelligent guy who can make love with my mind. 
That's hard to find.

Hopeless and romantic. Sorry. Lol.


----------



## LeeC

"_The most popular labor-saving device today is still a husband with money_."    ~ Joey Adams, Cindy and I


----------



## Olly Buckle

_'Money can't buy you friends, but you get a better class of enemy.'_ Spike Milligan


----------



## blazeofglory

escorial said:


> there are so many tips out there but this video is a must to learn from....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;uNLd_HpyeBw]https://youtu.be/uNLd_HpyeBw[/video]



Have you ever tried, escorial?


----------



## escorial

blazeofglory said:


> Have you ever tried, escorial?



i gave up dating about a year ago after burn out from a dating site...been celibate a while now and it's the easiest thing a male can do....i tried and tried and looking back i never tried to hard...


----------



## escorial

i'm still looking for my yoko ono though.....


----------



## escorial

or a annie hall type......


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> I would want a wise and intelligent guy who can make love with my mind.



That's some inception level stuff.

So I guess taking lessons for telepathic powers can't hurt, right?


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> That's some inception level stuff.
> 
> So I guess taking lessons for telepathic powers can't hurt, right?



Lol! 

No, it can't!!! Hahahaha. I wonder how much it'll cost per semester. Haha. 

But since I hate small talks, a guy who can talk about the deep stuff (that is, meaning of life, crazy ideas, regrets, keeping the toilet seat up or down...lol.) gives me an idea that this guy THINKS. A. LOT.

So sexy. Right, Crowley? I think you boys would like a girl that isn't shallow as well. A girl who isn't all... "Does this dress make me look fat?" Okay maybe not that one, cause I say that too. Hahahahaha. 

P.S. Is that your real name? It's cute!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Lol!
> 
> No, it can't!!! Hahahaha. I wonder how much it'll cost per semester. Haha.
> 
> But since I hate small talks, a guy who can talk about the deep stuff (that is, meaning of life, crazy ideas, regrets, keeping the toilet seat up or down...lol.) gives me an idea that this guy THINKS. A. LOT.
> 
> So sexy. Right, Crowley? I think you boys would like a girl that isn't shallow as well. A girl who isn't all... "Does this dress make me look fat?" Okay maybe not that one, cause I say that too. Hahahahaha.
> 
> P.S. Is that your real name? It's cute!



The toilet seat issue is just as important as if the chicken came before the egg. 

And I'd be the one to say 'Yeah, but guys like a fat ass to hold at night.' Hahaha. 

And nah, real name's Jadon. Crowley is the pen name.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The toilet seat issue is just as important as if the chicken came before the egg.
> 
> And I'd be the one to say 'Yeah, but guys like a fat ass to hold at night.' Hahaha.
> 
> And nah, real name's Jadon. Crowley is the pen name.



Is there anything more important than the toilet seat issue? 
Nuh uh. 

So you're saying I'm FAT?!?!??!!! [emoji35] 
Please read the FEMALE SPECIE Instruction Manual. 

Jadon is not so cute. Lol. (for saying i'm fat...lol)


----------



## LeeC

What I find humorous Reichelina is how we distract in finding minor differences  The wife and I settled the toilet seat issue decades ago by both agreeing to leave the cover down. 

Some years ago when a friend's daughter was getting married, she asked me what the secret to a happy marriage was. Knowing there weren't any hard and fast rules other than mutual respect, I told her that when you absolutely, positively can not agree, then apologize for being wrong. She got angry and told me she would never back down when she was "right." ;-)

What all this brought to mind, if you'll forgive me, is a snippet from my book:

"What a sweet voice she had, especially when annoyed, and the lyrical R dropping made it all the more memorable. He could remember when he was young Uncle Euan telling him, that in picking a wife to make sure that her nagging voice wasn't too grating."


----------



## J Anfinson

And here we have two young lovebirds in the making. Another match made in heaven right here on WF. You're watching it live, folks. Will this night end with a kiss? Will it lead to more? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## dither

Reichelina said:


> Lol!
> 
> No, it can't!!! Hahahaha. I wonder how much it'll cost per semester. Haha.
> 
> But since I hate small talks, a guy who can talk about the deep stuff (that is, meaning of life, crazy ideas, regrets, keeping the toilet seat up or down...lol.) gives me an idea that this guy THINKS. A. LOT.
> 
> So sexy. Right, Crowley? I think you boys would like a girl that isn't shallow as well. A girl who isn't all... "Does this dress make me look fat?" Okay maybe not that one, cause I say that too. Hahahahaha.
> 
> P.S. Is that your real name? It's cute!



I don't think i ever knew a girl who thought a lot,well, there was one, a work colleague from way back, and i thought she was great. Only ever knew  gigglers and even now, what i wouldn't give for an opportunity to chat with someone who is a bit of a thinker. Years ago, my brother used to hold these get-togethers at his place, people he knew and sometimes i'd go along. We'd drink some, talk a lot, and the stuff that we/they touched upon would be so refreshing, a sort of piss-head debating society. So much agreeing and disagreeing, yet we never argued and differences of opinion didn't matter beyond provoking more discussion. I do miss that.


----------



## PrinzeCharming




----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> What I find humorous Reichelina is how we distract in finding minor differences  The wife and I settled the toilet seat issue decades ago by both agreeing to leave the cover down.
> 
> Some years ago when a friend's daughter was getting married, she asked me what the secret to a happy marriage was. Knowing there weren't any hard and fast rules other than mutual respect, I told her that when you absolutely, positively can not agree, then apologize for being wrong. She got angry and told me she would never back down when she was "right." ;-)
> 
> What all this brought to mind, if you'll forgive me, is a snippet from my book:
> 
> "What a sweet voice she had, especially when annoyed, and the lyrical R dropping made it all the more memorable. He could remember when he was young Uncle Euan telling him, that in picking a wife to make sure that her nagging voice wasn't too grating."



Haha! 

Give and take, I guess? 

I spent my life and will be spending it observing and observing some more. Most of the time, I find couples warring over the simplest of things. I can't judge them of course, I don't know their story to act such way over simple things... (Personality, past, emotional stability, how their day went, mental illness, etc)

But I think, people who know themselves, their damage, their brokenness, their vice, their skeletons, they are the ones who understand and forgive when people are wrong. They will compromise and won't put up a fight cause they know how hard it is to change those things you can't or if not impossible, very difficult to.

I think, if it's not detrimental at all, why not let it go? 

Aim to be happy than to always be the "right" one. It's not a competition.

But then again, what do I know!!! Hahaha. 

*goes to a coffee shop, orders black coffee and read while observing other people.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> I don't think i ever knew a girl who thought a lot,well, there was one, a work colleague from way back, and i thought she was great. Only ever knew  gigglers and even now, what i wouldn't give for an opportunity to chat with someone who is a bit of a thinker. Years ago, my brother used to hold these get-togethers at his place, people he knew and sometimes i'd go along. We'd drink some, talk a lot, and the stuff that we/they touched upon would be so refreshing, a sort of piss-head debating society. So much agreeing and disagreeing, yet we never argued and differences of opinion didn't matter beyond provoking more discussion. I do miss that.



My manager thought I was weird though. "I've never met someone like you! You're such a weird girl." 

She bought us lunch to celebrate a good team performance (Yay!)..

We were talking about anything but work. 
My colleague asked her a question about the type of movies she watches. She answered. 

Then I was like... "I think you're the kind of person who blah blah blah.." 

Then she was like..."OMG. THAT'S TOTALLY ME." 

That was the first time we chatted. 

I just observed how she speaks, how she walks everyday, how she talks during seminars and trainings.... Her answer about movies just sealed it.

I knew it. I'm retarded.


----------



## dither

Reichelena,

i like how you think and am enjoying your view of things.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Reichelena,
> 
> i like how you think and am enjoying your view of things.



Why thank you, dither. 
Here, please have some Purple Yam Hopia.


----------



## dither

A what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The word "yam" rings a bell though.
What are they?
Feeling ever so slightly embarrassed here and squiming just little.


----------



## Reichelina

Purple Yam is pretty much like a sweet potato. Some people call them Purple Sweet potato! They taste sweeter. (perhaps the hopeless romantic of the potato family! )






Now, HOPIA is a Filipino/Chinese delicacy. 
Like a pudding/bread-y stuff with a filling. You can make hopias with anything! Red beans, purple yam, wintermelon, pork rinds... 

Or maybe have this? 






Purple Yam flavored bread. Hahaha.


----------



## dither

Interesting.
I can't eat bread by the way, well, not "normal/regular wheat based bread". I'm a coeliac, sort of. Don't ask, long story.
Did try sweet potatoes once and didn't like the texture very much.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Interesting.
> I can't eat bread by the way, well, not "normal/regular wheat based bread". I'm a coeliac, sort of. Don't ask, long story.
> Did try sweet potatoes once and didn't like the texture very much.



I love bread but not eating them. 
Gluten bloats me so I try to avoid them.... But... But..

Sweet potatoes are awesome. 

What's your fave food?


----------



## dither

The good old fashioned ultra reliable spud.
Cooked in the oven in their jackets.
They're the starting point of any hot meal for me.
I cook them, slice them, drizzle some dried mixed herb infused olive oil over them, then just add to them.
Meat pie, bratwurst is a regular, whatever.

And i love strong tasting crumbly cheese, i'm no connoisseur though, just ordinary shop bought brands. I think my taste-buds might be  fading.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> The good old fashioned ultra reliable spud.
> Cooked in the oven in their jackets.
> They're the starting point of any hot meal for me.
> I cook them, slice them, drizzle some dried mixed herb infused olive oil over them, then just add to them.
> Meat pie, bratwurst is a regular, whatever.



I feel horrible. Had to ask my friend google what Spud is. 
Lol.

I eat sweet potatoes, cabbage, apples and yam everyday. 
Same food everyday. I'll switch it up every few months. Haha. 
Weirdooooo. 

Do you like your potato with sour cream on it?
My friend swears they taste heavenly. Not tried it though.


----------



## dither

Lol!
You're not English then, no worries.
I love Cabbage also but again it has to be strong tasting. Do you know of Savoy Cabbage? The outer leaves are a very dark green, strong tasting,some might say bitter tasting, but think it tastes good.
I can think of nothing more enjoyable than a plate-full of hot boiled Cabbage covered with grated cheese. Shall be having that on Monday for sure, maybe even later now you've got me talking about it.
Sour cream? I've never tried that.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Lol!
> You're not English then, no worries.
> I love Cabbage also but again it has to be strong tasting. Do you know of Savoy Cabbage?
> I can think of nothing more enjoyable than a plate-full of hot boiled Cabbage covered with grated cheese. Shall be having that on Monday for sure, maybe even later now you've got me talking about it.
> Sour cream? I've never tried that.



Well, an american friend loves it. Haha. 
She loves mashed potatoes and anything potatoes. The bland type of potato. Not romantic (sweet!) potato.

Savoy. Asked google too. Haha.
Looks interesting. 

I eat wombok and the ordinary cabbage. 
I boil it and put salt and pepper and toasted garlic and voila! 
It's the easiest. 

Anything with cheese sounds amazing. 
Too bad I avoid dairy. Not perfectly divorced it yet but I want to.  

You're English! 
Are you from London? Have you been to 221 Baker Street? Hahahahaha.


----------



## dither

London?
Me?
No, i'm just a poor country-boy.
Wombok?
I like garlic also but i DO like cheese, i eat a lot of that, more than i should maybe.

Just googled 221 Baker Street. 
Now we're even.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> London?
> Me?
> No, i'm just a poor country-boy.
> Wombok?
> I like garlic also but i DO like cheese, i eat a lot of that, more than i should maybe.
> 
> Just googled 221 Baker Street.
> Now we're even.



221 Baker St is where my crush lives. Hahaha. 
Sherlock Holmes. 

Nothing wrong about not living in London.


----------



## dither

My wife is a big fan.

Wouldn't want to live there Reichelina, not a nice place i think.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> My wife is a big fan.
> 
> Wouldn't want to live there Reichelina, not a nice place i think.



Why?


----------



## dither

There seems to be a lot of violence there/nasty goings on, and it's too big.
I like trees and fields.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> There seems to be a lot of violence there/nasty goings on, and it's too big.
> I like trees and fields.



Crimes and violence. That's why Sherlock Holmes is needed. Hahahahaha.


----------



## dither

Yup, i suppose so.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Crime and violence? Femme fatale (women interested in crime) or we're off track? 

Does anyone agree with this chart?







How would  you rank your own chart?


----------



## bazz cargo

I have been to 221b Baker St. It was a restaurant. I think it was 222 but got renamed as an advertising gimmick. 

London is not a sinkhole of violence and depravity. Traffic and tourists yes. I recommend Ronnie Scott's.


----------



## escorial

bazz cargo said:


> I have been to 221b Baker St. It was a restaurant. I think it was 222 but got renamed as an advertising gimmick.
> 
> London is not a sinkhole of violence and depravity. Traffic and tourists yes. I recommend Ronnie Scott's.



camden...now that's a place to go..so many cool pubs and gigs and so many cool looking women.....


----------



## Reichelina

bazz cargo said:


> I have been to 221b Baker St. It was a restaurant. I think it was 222 but got renamed as an advertising gimmick.
> 
> London is not a sinkhole of violence and depravity. Traffic and tourists yes. I recommend Ronnie Scott's.



I'm just a big fan of Sherlock Holmes. (The TV series....) 
You see how he "THINKS". He's a weirdo. Love it! 

I wish I can be as "smart" as he is.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> Crime and violence? Femme fatale (women interested in crime) or we're off track?
> 
> Does anyone agree with this chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would  you rank your own chart?



This is mine. 

1. Kindness, Honesty, Dependability and Values. 
2. Intelligence, Humour and Communication Skills. 
3. Facial Attractiveness and Good looks.
4. Partner age.


----------



## dither

bazz cargo said:


> I have been to 221b Baker St. It was a restaurant. I think it was 222 but got renamed as an advertising gimmick.
> 
> London is not a sinkhole of violence and depravity. Traffic and tourists yes. I recommend Ronnie Scott's.



No offence intended to the Londoners here. I'm just a country person so to me that's how it seems. It's just,,, big,,, i suppose.
Must admit though, walking around that park where the Diana memorial is and the Albert thing, i was struck by how ordinary it seemed.


----------



## Patrick

PrinzeCharming said:


> Crime and violence? Femme fatale (women interested in crime) or we're off track?
> 
> Does anyone agree with this chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would  you rank your own chart?



You can't make a checklist for attraction. Intelligence shouldn't be anywhere near the top, however, because that's no different to judging somebody on their looks. It is also a complete lie that men put intelligence first. That is one hell of a whopping lie.

As a man, physical attraction defines whether sexual union will be possible for me. It doesn't make it certain or even probable. It's simultaneously the most important and least important thing. Because the paradox is that once you're physically attracted to somebody, every other consideration about the person becomes so much more important for the sober minded.

It's most important to me that she loves Christ, is gentle, and that she's unconcerned with triviality. Intelligence, physical appearance (beyond an acceptable level of attraction), communication skills, etc, are all superfluous.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> There seems to be a lot of violence there/nasty goings on, and it's too big.
> I like trees and fields.


Well, on the one hand Baker Street is down the road from the American embassy, and on the other Hyde Park. If you mean London generally, don't believe it, you must have been reading the Mail. I lived in Brixton for years, no problems, we had a couple running two houses for black teenagers as neighbours, girls one side and boys the other, lovely kids. When we moved in I took down the eight foot fence and dug over the garden, next morning there was a set of footprints across it so I knocked a hole in the low wall each side where the path was across the top; they were stunned, but they never stepped on my garden again; the girls played with my little boy, and the boys turned their music down in the afternoon when he had his lie down. People react to what they receive on the whole.

Now this may seem off the OP, but that last sentence says it, people appreciate attentive and kind on the whole, it is attractive to them.


----------



## escorial

when i was young i only fancied girls who fitted into my ideal..now much older i would like someone who would like what i like and the looks i try to diminish but they still play apart in my view...


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> when i was young i only fancied girls who fitted into my ideal..now much older i would like someone who would like what i like and the looks i try to diminish but they still play apart in my view...



Compatability.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Compatability.




yes...more than looks i think....it's odd at my age i don't really know why i still look for looks...i guess there has to be some attraction....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Is there anything more important than the toilet seat issue?
> Nuh uh.
> 
> So you're saying I'm FAT?!?!??!!! [emoji35]
> Please read the FEMALE SPECIE Instruction Manual.
> 
> Jadon is not so cute. Lol. (for saying i'm fat...lol)



lol It's an expression used by idiotic young people. Normally spelled phat. <,<





J Anfinson said:


> And here we have two young lovebirds in the making. Another match made in heaven right here on WF. You're watching it live, folks. Will this night end with a kiss? Will it lead to more? Stay tuned to find out!



Another?

What were the previous ones...?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Quote Originally Posted by J Anfinson  View Post
And here we have two young lovebirds in the making. Another match made in heaven right here on WF. You're watching it live, folks. Will this night end with a kiss? Will it lead to more? Stay tuned to find out!


> Another?
> 
> What were the previous ones...?



We have had two weddings between members that I know of, but for some reason they seem to drop out afterwards ...


----------



## J Anfinson

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Another?
> 
> What were the previous ones...?


 Off the top of my head.

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...t-the-love-of-writing-)?p=1736414#post1736414


----------



## Olly Buckle

That was one, then there were Valeca and Selorian, right back in the early days they and Foxee practically ran the place.


----------



## Reichelina

That's so.....magical! 

*choir singing


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Olly Buckle said:


> Quote Originally Posted by J Anfinson  View Post
> And here we have two young lovebirds in the making. Another match made  in heaven right here on WF. You're watching it live, folks. Will this  night end with a kiss? Will it lead to more? Stay tuned to find out!
> 
> 
> We have had two weddings between members that I know of, but for some reason they seem to drop out afterwards ...





J Anfinson said:


> Off the top of my head.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/147715-Writing-Forums-brought-me-love!-And-not-just-the-love-of-writing-)?p=1736414#post1736414



I see...

Why wasn't I informed that this was such a good place to find love? 

I have been cheated of valuable information! :0 




Reichelina said:


> That's so.....magical!
> 
> *choir singing



Lucky #%$^@S! 

I say good riddance! They can enjoy real life all they want! 

They're missing out on all the internet awesomeness!


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I see...
> 
> Why wasn't I informed that this was such a good place to find love?
> 
> I have been cheated of valuable information! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky #%$^@S!
> 
> I say good riddance! They can enjoy real life all they want!
> 
> They're missing out on all the internet awesomeness!



I know right!

Being an introvert, online socialization is preferred. Less energy required. Haha. So maybe those couples have those days when they'll text each other even while staying in the same room... 

~Hi, gorgeous! Nice pajamas you have there.
~Aww, baby!! That's so sweet of you. Yours isn't that bad either! I know! Cause I bought it! Haha! 
~Yeah. You always had good taste. Especially in men! 
~Are you flirting with me, young man? 
~Is it working?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Olly Buckle said:


> Quote Originally Posted by J Anfinson  View Post
> And here we have two young lovebirds in the making. Another match made in heaven right here on WF. You're watching it live, folks. Will this night end with a kiss? Will it lead to more? Stay tuned to find out!
> 
> 
> We have had two weddings between members that I know of, but for some reason they seem to drop out afterwards ...





Reichelina said:


> I know right!
> 
> Being an introvert, online socialization is preferred. Less energy required. Haha. So maybe those couples have those days when they'll text each other even while staying in the same room...
> 
> ~Hi, gorgeous! Nice pajamas you have there.
> ~Aww, baby!! That's so sweet of you. Yours isn't that bad either! I know! Cause I bought it! Haha!
> ~Yeah. You always had good taste. Especially in men!
> ~Are you flirting with me, young man?
> ~Is it working?




When I finally get rich (which is never) and travel the world (which is never)

I have a list of two people (two, count 'em, TWO) 

which I will visit, and I can guarantee we will not say three words to eachother the entire time, whereas 99% of our conversations will take place through an electronic device from across the couch. 

Games such as Dota 2 and Cards Against Humanity will be involved.

Flirting may or may not be. <,<


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> When I finally get rich (which is never) and travel the world (which is never)
> 
> I have a list of two people (two, count 'em, TWO)
> 
> which I will visit, and I can guarantee we will not say three words to eachother the entire time, whereas 99% of our conversations will take place through an electronic device from across the couch.
> 
> Games such as Dota 2 and Cards Against Humanity will be involved.
> 
> Flirting may or may not be. <,<



Who are they? On your list? 

I was addicted to Resident Evil and Silent Hill when I was in Highschool. Not into online gaming but the scary adventure ones. Come college, I died. Hahaha. 

Technically speaking, if a lawyer twists my truth and all, and find me lying, people can say I never had a bf for I met both of them online (which is my way of socializing) but before we made plans of meeting, we gave up. Hahaha! Yeah both of them! (I'm worth giving up for! Hahaha) 

I'm still friends with them somehow. 

It is possible to meet anyone the nontraditional way. But it takes effort. 

Oh well. I have the great company of my dog anyway.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Who are they? On your list?
> 
> I was addicted to Resident Evil and Silent Hill when I was in Highschool. Not into online gaming but the scary adventure ones. Come college, I died. Hahaha.
> 
> Technically speaking, if a lawyer twists my truth and all, and find me lying, people can say I never had a bf for I met both of them online (which is my way of socializing) but before we made plans of meeting, we gave up. Hahaha! Yeah both of them! (I'm worth giving up for! Hahaha)
> 
> I'm still friends with them somehow.
> 
> It is possible to meet anyone the nontraditional way. But it takes effort.
> 
> Oh well. I have the great company of my dog anyway.



Boofy. (Though she ain't around as much anymore...) And Dubs, aka Atlean on here. Foob is overseas but said I could gladly visit and use her spare bedroom. Dubs lives in America like I, but.... I'll probably find a hotel when I visit him, hahaha. He might tell me to 'squeal like a piggy' if you catch my drift. 

Don't get me started on horror now.

If I don't play it myself I watch a youtuber play it.

Downloading Layers of Fear as we speak. I love painters and think painting is creepy so... the full game was finally released and I want to play it myself.

So I guess I've gathered from this thread: One can attract women on WF? Pfaha. 

I'll tell all my friends who write to come here.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Boofy. (Though she ain't around as much anymore...) And Dubs, aka Atlean on here. Foob is overseas but said I could gladly visit and use her spare bedroom. Dubs lives in America like I, but.... I'll probably find a hotel when I visit him, hahaha. He might tell me to 'squeal like a piggy' if you catch my drift.
> 
> Don't get me started on horror now.
> 
> If I don't play it myself I watch a youtuber play it.
> 
> Downloading Layers of Fear as we speak. I love painters and think painting is creepy so... the full game was finally released and I want to play it myself.
> 
> So I guess I've gathered from this thread: One can attract women on WF? Pfaha.
> 
> I'll tell all my friends who write to come here.



I used to play this game...forgot what it's called. 
But it's pretty lame. Hahaha. 

A helpless girl escaping monsters. The girl is emotional and when she is afraid, the character will feel it, she'll even faint! (Controller will vibrate and all!) And the monster will eat her. Hahahahahaha! Her only "weapon" is her dog. Besides that, she is helpless really. I loved it for some reason. Hahahahaha!


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> yes...more than looks i think....it's odd at my age i don't really know why i still look for looks...i guess there has to be some attraction....


Don't mean this in a bad way, but like all life forms we're slaves to hormonal effects that override our so-called intelligence. 
The older one gets, potentially one can better recognize wrong paths they were led down. It's the stuff for good stories


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Don't mean this in a bad way, but like all life forms we're slaves to hormonal effects that override our so-called intelligence.
> The older one gets, potentially one can better recognize wrong paths they were led down. It's the stuff for good stories




to be truthful LC...finding a partner is not on my radar just now.....but never say never.......


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I see...
> 
> Why wasn't I informed that this was such a good place to find love?
> 
> I have been cheated of valuable information! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky #%$^@S!



I am honestly surprised I knew this _before _you! Are you sure you didn't know about their wedding? Ha, that's hilarious. I guess I was too involved within a few weeks here. _Ooops_?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> I used to play this game...forgot what it's called.
> But it's pretty lame. Hahaha.
> 
> A helpless girl escaping monsters. The girl is emotional and when she is afraid, the character will feel it, she'll even faint! (Controller will vibrate and all!) And the monster will eat her. Hahahahahaha! Her only "weapon" is her dog. Besides that, she is helpless really. I loved it for some reason. Hahahahaha!



I MIGHT know what you're talking about, I think... Cryaotic played it? Maybe. If that's the one, it was a'ight. 

I like all the pixel horror games. Then the more modern classics like Amnesia and the Silent Hill hallway demo. Sadly, the game will never be produced. -Siiiiiigh-



escorial said:


> to be truthful LC...finding a partner is not on my radar just now.....but never say never.......



Then do me a favor, and send them my way?


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I MIGHT know what you're talking about, I think... Cryaotic played it? Maybe. If that's the one, it was a'ight.
> 
> I like all the pixel horror games. Then the more modern classics like Amnesia and the Silent Hill hallway demo. Sadly, the game will never be produced. -Siiiiiigh-
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Haunting Ground!  

That's the name of the game.


----------



## escorial

crow i was on a dating site and believe you me there was a few dates i would have gladly sent them on to you..one i recall started heckling the comedian in a comedy club and the last one concluded i was gay when i declined going back to hers...you gay..no..you sure...ha,ha


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

escorial said:


> crow i was on a dating site and believe you me there was a few dates i would have gladly sent them on to you..one i recall started heckling the comedian in a comedy club and the last one concluded i was gay when i declined going back to hers...you gay..no..you sure...ha,ha



I have also been asked if I'm gay. 

Maybe it's the hair, and because I wear scarves and talk about fashion. xD


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Well, on the one hand Baker Street is down the road from the American embassy, and on the other Hyde Park. If you mean London generally, don't believe it, you must have been reading the Mail. I lived in Brixton for years, no problems, we had a couple running two houses for black teenagers as neighbours, girls one side and boys the other, lovely kids. When we moved in I took down the eight foot fence and dug over the garden, next morning there was a set of footprints across it so I knocked a hole in the low wall each side where the path was across the top; they were stunned, but they never stepped on my garden again; the girls played with my little boy, and the boys turned their music down in the afternoon when he had his lie down. People react to what they receive on the whole.
> 
> Now this may seem off the OP, but that last sentence says it, people appreciate attentive and kind on the whole, it is attractive to them.



You're right, there's no point denying it, i'm a Mail reader.
Is that not good?


----------



## 20oz

-----


----------



## LeeC

It's not just men that have misgivings about the selection process. I read a statement elsewhere where a woman was saying something like, "Why is it all the knights in shining armor I find turn out to be fools wrapped in tinfoil?" 

If you're up to a challenge look for someone like my wife. She comes from a matriarchal family and has told me more than once the men are too stupid to lead


----------



## Reichelina

Isn't there a "How to Attract Men" video? 

But wait... We girls, already know how! We just exist! Lol. Jk jk.


----------



## LeeC

Reichelina said:


> Isn't there a "How to Attract Men" video?
> 
> But wait... We girls, already know how! We just exist! Lol. Jk jk.


But as my wife would say, you've got to be very careful when fishing in a pond for trout that's mostly full of suckers.


----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> But as my wife would say, you've got to be very careful when fishing in a pond for trout that's mostly full of suckers.



Noted, sir. 
Good thing I don't like to fish. Vegetarian. Sorry fishes! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 

But then again, if I wear super duper duper mini skirts and go on night clubs every friday, I will definitely attract men who are also into those things. 

But my friday night is me sleeping or taking long walks. So the guys I might attract are also sleeping. No chance of meeting! Hahahahaha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Isn't there a "How to Attract Men" video?
> 
> But wait... We girls, already know how! We just exist! Lol. Jk jk.



Plenty of 'women' -Crowley makes air quotes- exist in southern Georgia which fail to attract men possessing any class whatsoever. 

Many of which I have had to beat off with a stick.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Plenty of 'women' -Crowley makes air quotes- exist in southern Georgia which fail to attract men possessing any class whatsoever.
> 
> Many of which I have had to beat off with a stick.



That's not surprising at all. I think I read somewhere Crowleys have such high standards. 

Mt. Everest. Not into girls. Into mountains. Nature lover, eh? Haha


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> That's not surprising at all. I think I read somewhere Crowleys have such high standards.
> 
> Mt. Everest. Not into girls. Into mountains. Nature lover, eh? Haha



My standards aren't particularly high.

Have at least 70% of your teeth... don't be on drugs, an actual hard worker (laziness is the worst quality) and someone who doesn't gossip and spit venom and insult me simply for being male.

Most people I meet down here in the sticks?

-Shudder-

...Don't even meet those. 

The ones that do are taken or not interested in guys.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> My standards aren't particularly high.
> 
> Have at least 70% of your teeth... don't be on drugs, an actual hard worker (laziness is the worst quality) and someone who doesn't gossip and spit venom and insult me simply for being male.
> 
> Most people I meet down here in the sticks?
> 
> -Shudder-
> 
> ...Don't even meet those.
> 
> The ones that do are taken or not interested in guys.



70% of teeth? 
Awwww man. Very high. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## InstituteMan

Not to brag, but I attracted the daylights out of a woman yesterday. She cut my hair. Alas, I believe she has to be the stupidest woman in my town, or maybe the entire state, but it still does a fellow's ego some good. 

And when I say she was stupid, I am not being cruel, simply stating a fact. She found out that I have a background in physics and an interest in astronomy, so she tried to impress me with her (feigned) interest (alleged) knowledge in all things astronomical. The problem with her approach is that she was certain that a solar eclipse can't happen if the weather is cloudy. I paid her for my shorter hair and went on about my business.

Yep, I've really got it going on with the dull ones! :razz:


----------



## Olly Buckle

Haven't you noticed? Hairdressers always do this, she'll be the same, annoying all the other men with her idiocy. It is supposed to make you tip her.


----------



## Reichelina

InstituteMan said:


> Not to brag, but I attracted the daylights out of a woman yesterday. She cut my hair. Alas, I believe she has to be the stupidest woman in my town, or maybe the entire state, but it still does a fellow's ego some good.
> 
> And when I say she was stupid, I am not being cruel, simply stating a fact. She found out that I have a background in physics and an interest in astronomy, so she tried to impress me with her (feigned) interest (alleged) knowledge in all things astronomical. The problem with her approach is that she was certain that a solar eclipse can't happen if the weather is cloudy. I paid her for my shorter hair and went on about my business.
> 
> Yep, I've really got it going on with the dull ones! :razz:



Ughhhh pet peeve! 

Also, there are people who will make up stories or present false statements just to impress other people. That's worse than being ignorant and stupid. 

A "Oh, I'm not really familiar with pancreas' role inside the body." is better than "Pancreas! Yeah! Filters things we eat!" 

Let me get my shotgun and fire at your liver right now.


----------



## J Anfinson

Best way to attract women? Get married. It worked for me. I get hit on fairly regular now. A wedding ring is a chick magnet like it or not.


----------



## dale

J Anfinson said:


> Best way to attract women? Get married. It worked for me. I get hit on fairly regular now. A wedding ring is a chick magnet like it or not.


lol. it's true. women have that "devious radar"thing going. it seems as soon as you get into a serious committed relationship?
they all come crawling out of the woodwork, and you're like....."pfft. where the hell were you a couple months ago when i needed some?"


----------



## InstituteMan

J Anfinson said:


> Best way to attract women? Get married. It worked for me. I get hit on fairly regular now. A wedding ring is a chick magnet like it or not.



This is shockingly true. 

Of course, I think some of it is that us fellas gain in sophistication thanks to our wives. I wear what my wife buys me, and the other women like the way I look as a result.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Ughhhh pet peeve!
> 
> Also, there are people who will make up stories or present false statements just to impress other people. That's worse than being ignorant and stupid.
> 
> A "Oh, I'm not really familiar with pancreas' role inside the body." is better than "Pancreas! Yeah! Filters things we eat!"
> 
> Let me get my shotgun and fire at your liver right now.



Don't get me started on the huge amount of misinformation and lack of knowledge about the pancreas and diabetes.


----------



## J Anfinson

In full disclosure I must say, though, that it's rare that anyone of especially high quality is hitting on me. I seem to attract a lot of women that look and act like homewreckers, which even were I single I'd pass.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Don't get me started on the huge amount of misinformation and lack of knowledge about the pancreas and diabetes.



Any guy who knows a thing or two about anatomy -correctly - is a definite turn on. 

Guy: Wanna go out with me? I know what glomerulus is.
Me: Pick me up at around 6pm? 

Lol.


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> Any guy who knows a thing or two about anatomy -correctly - is a definite turn on.
> 
> Guy: Wanna go out with me? I know what glomerulus is.
> Me: Pick me up at around 6pm?
> 
> Lol.



head shoulders knees and toes knees and toes.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> head shoulders knees and toes knees and toes.



Whoa?! You know those?!!! 
I think I like you. LOL.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Guy: Wanna go out with me? I know what glomerulus is.
> Me: Pick me up at around 6pm?



Well my brother and father both taught Biology and I have Wegener's granularmatosis, a rare form of small vein vasculitis, so I know. On the other hand I am 71, in a 30+ year relationship, and live in fear of kidney failure; so not that attractive 

The 'in a relationship' thing strikes no chord with me, I find most women very respectful of other women's relationships, far more so than men.


----------



## Reichelina

Olly Buckle said:


> Well my brother and father both taught Biology and I have Wegener's granularmatosis, a rare form of small vein vasculitis, so I know. On the other hand I am 71, in a 30+ year relationship, and live in fear of kidney failure; so not that attractive
> 
> The 'in a relationship' thing strikes no chord with me, I find most women very respectful of other women's relationships, far more so than men.



30 years! Congratulations! 
Some couples split after 30 days!


----------



## escorial

Two life terms Olly..free the man


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;4Vr4rh4Lv34]https://youtu.be/4Vr4rh4Lv34[/video]

this guy has cracked the code.......


----------



## Reichelina

escorial said:


> [video=youtube_share;4Vr4rh4Lv34]https://youtu.be/4Vr4rh4Lv34[/video]
> 
> this guy has cracked the code.......



These girls have 22-24 inch waists. 
I wonder if they're like... "Let me take out my liver and kidneys for a while."


----------



## LeeC

^ A real hormone celebration extravaganza  

Reminds me of the male (red) Cardinals strutting around the yard. Thankfully our species promotes the female gender doing most of the advertising ;-)


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> ^ A real hormone celebration extravaganza



good song too......


----------



## alanmt

Single moms who see me out and about with my daughter are quite friendly. I am fairly oblivious to subtle flirting, though, so it's probably a good thing I'm above a 3 on the Kinsey scale. Guy-guy interactions are more direct and uncomplicated.


----------



## Reichelina

Are guys after supermodel-y girls only? Perfect body 36-24-36, perfect flawless skin?


----------



## LeeC

Reichelina said:


> Are guys after supermodel-y girls only? Perfect body 36-24-36, perfect flawless skin?


You know, that's something I never mentioned before, but I've only seen those physically "perfect" women in magazines or on TV. I figure it's an illusion because in three quarters of a century I've never met one in person. Not that the women I've met in life are bad looking. There's a line between fantasy and reality, and more to pay attention to in a women ;-)


----------



## Phil Istine

Reichelina said:


> Are guys after supermodel-y girls only? Perfect body 36-24-36, perfect flawless skin?



I actually lived with someone like that for several years.  It was a nightmare.  I ended up sleeping in the shed for a while before I left - though it was pretty decent as sheds go.
The person is far more important than the looks.


----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> You know, that's something I never mentioned before, but I've only seen those physically "perfect" women in magazines or on TV. I figure it's an illusion because in three quarters of a century I've never met one in person. Not that the women I've met in life are bad looking. There's a line between fantasy and reality, and more to pay attention to in a women ;-)



So stretch marks and love handles are all okay? Lol.




Phil Istine said:


> I actually lived with someone like that for several years.  It was a nightmare.  I ended up sleeping in the shed for a while before I left - though it was pretty decent as sheds go.
> The person is far more important than the looks.



How was it a nightmare? [emoji16]


----------



## Phil Istine

Reichelina said:


> How was it a nightmare? [emoji16]



How long have you got?


----------



## Reichelina

Phil Istine said:


> How long have you got?



What? I'm not following. Hahahaha.
This is important! Every girl needs to hear! Lol


----------



## alanmt

Reichelina said:


> Are guys after supermodel-y girls only? Perfect body 36-24-36, perfect flawless skin?



No, but guys tend to aim above their own qualifications, in terms of attractiveness. 8s want 10s, 5s want 8s. 3s want 5s.  Some guys bemoan the fact that beautiful women won't see how nice they are and date them when of course what attracted them to the woman was her looks, not her niceness. Although I had one guy explain it thus: He wants a beautiful woman with a great personality. When he sees a beautiful woman, he sees the possibility of getting everything he wants, but when he sees a plain woman, he knows that at best he'll have to settle for 50% of what he wants.

As for why perfect women (and men) are difficult to live with, being truly exceptionally beautiful, (or handsome, for guys) actually tends to stunt one's character growth because such people are generally given a pass for bad behavior on account of their appearance and the desire of others to be around them, so they don't always develop morality and compassion as fully as us average folk.


----------



## Reichelina

alanmt said:


> No, but guys tend to aim above their own qualifications, in terms of attractiveness. 8s want 10s, 5s want 8s. 3s want 5s.  Some guys bemoan the fact that beautiful women won't see how nice they are and date them when of course what attracted them to the woman was her looks, not her niceness. Although I had one guy explain it thus: He wants a beautiful woman with a great personality. When he sees a beautiful woman, he sees the possibility of getting everything he wants, but when he sees a plain woman, he knows that at best he'll have to settle for 50% of what he wants.
> 
> As for why perfect women (and men) are difficult to live with, being truly exceptionally beautiful, (or handsome, for guys) actually tends to stunt one's character growth because such people are generally given a pass for bad behavior on account of their appearance and the desire of others to be around them, so they don't always develop morality and compassion as fully as us average folk.



If that's the case, i'd rather be known as kind and compassionate (and smart [emoji12]) rather than gorgeous and sexy. [emoji16]


----------



## InstituteMan

Reichelina said:


> This is important! Every girl needs to hear! Lol



In my experience from telling girls--well, young women, including the woman I married--that looks matter less than they suppose, it takes years for the message to sink in. Maybe that's something inherent about the human female existence, but given how much cultural BS there is about the importance of feminine beauty I do blame our society for that misconception and the vast amount of harm it does both women and men.

I should add that even in the rawest areas of sex appeal, a woman of "average" attractiveness (a silly concept I won't try to unpack just now) with self-confidence and a spirit of adventure is a better partner in the bedroom (and elsewhere! :victorious than an allegedly gorgeous woman who is uptight.


----------



## dither

InstituteMan said:


> In my experience from telling girls--well, young women, including the woman I married--that looks matter less than they suppose, it takes years for the message to sink in. Maybe that's something inherent about the human female existence, but given how much cultural BS there is about the importance of feminine beauty I do blame our society for that misconception and the vast amount of harm it does both women and men.
> 
> I should add that even in the rawest areas of sex appeal, a woman of "average" attractiveness (a silly concept I won't try to unpack just now) with self-confidence and a spirit of adventure is a better partner in the bedroom (and elsewhere! :victorious than an allegedly gorgeous woman who is uptight.



Totally agree.

And yes, it DID take a while for the penny to drop. What i wouldn't give for some stimulating conversation.


----------



## Sam

alanmt said:


> No, but guys tend to aim above their own qualifications, in terms of attractiveness. 8s want 10s, 5s want 8s. 3s want 5s.  Some guys bemoan the fact that beautiful women won't see how nice they are and date them when of course what attracted them to the woman was her looks, not her niceness. Although I had one guy explain it thus: He wants a beautiful woman with a great personality. When he sees a beautiful woman, he sees the possibility of getting everything he wants, but when he sees a plain woman, he knows that at best he'll have to settle for 50% of what he wants.



Attracting those women who are an 8, 9, or 10 is about three things: money, power, or fame. You hear things like, "I just want to find a man with a good personality." I'ma call bullshit on that. I don't hear the staccato click-clack of high heels running down to the Salvation Army, and a group of beautiful women knocking on the door and asking someone to point them in the direction of a man with a good personality. 

Money, power, fame. If you haven't got some mixture of those three things, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance with 90 - 95% of exceptionally beautiful women. There are some who don't care about that, but they're rare. Think about it: if you have a choice between a five-star gourmet meal, and a chicken-curry takeaway, which one are you gonna take? Women that beautiful can have _anyone _they want. The vast majority of them aren't going to settle for Joe Slob with the good personality.  

On the low side of the scale, men do aim above their station. But from the midpoint onwards, the chances of success lessen precipitously.


----------



## dale

Sam said:


> Attracting those women who are an 8, 9, or 10 is about three things: money, power, or fame. You hear things like, "I just want to find a man with a good personality." I'ma call bullshit on that. I don't hear the staccato click-clack of high heels running down to the Salvation Army, and a group of beautiful women knocking on the door and asking someone to point them in the direction of a man with a good personality.
> 
> Money, power, fame. If you haven't got some mixture of those three things, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance with 90 - 95% of exceptionally beautiful women. There are some who don't care about that, but they're rare. Think about it: if you have a choice between a five-star gourmet meal, and a chicken-curry takeaway, which one are you gonna take? Women that beautiful can have _anyone _they want. The vast majority of them aren't going to settle for Joe Slob with the good personality.
> 
> On the low side of the scale, men do aim above their station. But from the midpoint onwards, the chances of success lessen precipitously.



unless you find a beautiful woman with "issues". then all that flies out the window. i am a "woman with issues" magnet, it seems. ha ha


----------



## InstituteMan

Sam said:


> Attracting those women who are an 8, 9, or 10 is about three things: money, power, or fame. You hear things like, "I just want to find a man with a good personality." I'ma call bullshit on that. I don't hear the staccato click-clack of high heels running down to the Salvation Army, and a group of beautiful women knocking on the door and asking someone to point them in the direction of a man with a good personality.
> 
> Money, power, fame. If you haven't got some mixture of those three things, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance with 90 - 95% of exceptionally beautiful women. There are some who don't care about that, but they're rare. Think about it: if you have a choice between a five-star gourmet meal, and a chicken-curry takeaway, which one are you gonna take? Women that beautiful can have _anyone _they want. The vast majority of them aren't going to settle for Joe Slob with the good personality.
> 
> On the low side of the scale, men do aim above their station. But from the midpoint onwards, the chances of success lessen precipitously.



You know, awhile back I met a woman professionally who was so outrageously statuesque that even my liberal self kind of assumed she was going to be terrible to work with and just generally unpleasant to be around. 

I sort of knew this goddess professionally for a few months but didn't really have much to do with her (other than to have my head reflexively snap in her direction occasionally). During that time some of my male colleagues enthused to me about how wonderfully friendly and helpful she was when they had occasion to work with her; I chalked it up to the fellows being smitten. Meanwhile, some of my female colleagues commented on her abilities and general wonderfulness; I attributed it to women getting along with other women. From my prior experience, I just couldn't square the notion of a woman who looked that good also being that smart and that _nice_.

Then I had to work with this super-model type woman on a project. Turns out, she was nothing short of brilliant, hardworking, and endlessly pleasant and helpful. She's still drop-dead gorgeous, mind you, but that's really the tip of the iceberg for her. Maybe she's the exception that proves the rule, but I've wondered if maybe I should rethink my rule--at least until I get other evidence. 

In retrospect, my initial reaction to her was very far from my proudest moment as a man and as a human being.


----------



## Reichelina

InstituteMan said:


> In my experience from telling girls--well, young women, including the woman I married--that looks matter less than they suppose, it takes years for the message to sink in. Maybe that's something inherent about the human female existence, but given how much cultural BS there is about the importance of feminine beauty I do blame our society for that misconception and the vast amount of harm it does both women and men.
> 
> I should add that even in the rawest areas of sex appeal, a woman of "average" attractiveness (a silly concept I won't try to unpack just now) with self-confidence and a spirit of adventure is a better partner in the bedroom (and elsewhere! :victorious than an allegedly gorgeous woman who is uptight.



But then again, guys will never go for any woman he's not physically attracted to right? 

Information please sink in... Lol.




dither said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> And yes, it DID take a while for the penny to drop. What i wouldn't give for some stimulating conversation.





Sam said:


> Attracting those women who are an 8, 9, or 10 is about three things: money, power, or fame. You hear things like, "I just want to find a man with a good personality." I'ma call bullshit on that. I don't hear the staccato click-clack of high heels running down to the Salvation Army, and a group of beautiful women knocking on the door and asking someone to point them in the direction of a man with a good personality.
> 
> Money, power, fame. If you haven't got some mixture of those three things, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance with 90 - 95% of exceptionally beautiful women. There are some who don't care about that, but they're rare. Think about it: if you have a choice between a five-star gourmet meal, and a chicken-curry takeaway, which one are you gonna take? Women that beautiful can have _anyone _they want. The vast majority of them aren't going to settle for Joe Slob with the good personality.
> 
> On the low side of the scale, men do aim above their station. But from the midpoint onwards, the chances of success lessen precipitously.



Hmmm. This is sadly true though. 




dale said:


> unless you find a beautiful woman with "issues". then all that flies out the window. i am a "woman with issues" magnet, it seems. ha ha



But everyone has issues.
Sometimes, these "goddesses" have more issues than the averages.
They try to hide their insecurities and damages by their looks. 




InstituteMan said:


> You know, awhile back I met a woman professionally who was so outrageously statuesque that even my liberal self kind of assumed she was going to be terrible to work with and just generally unpleasant to be around.
> 
> I sort of knew this goddess professionally for a few months but didn't really have much to do with her (other than to have my head reflexively snap in her direction occasionally). During that time some of my male colleagues enthused to me about how wonderfully friendly and helpful she was when they had occasion to work with her; I chalked it up to the fellows being smitten. Meanwhile, some of my female colleagues commented on her abilities and general wonderfulness; I attributed it to women getting along with other women. From my prior experience, I just couldn't square the notion of a woman who looked that good also being that smart and that _nice_.
> 
> Then I had to work with this super-model type woman on a project. Turns out, she was nothing short of brilliant, hardworking, and endlessly pleasant and helpful. She's still drop-dead gorgeous, mind you, but that's really the tip of the iceberg for her. Maybe she's the exception that proves the rule, but I've wondered if maybe I should rethink my rule--at least until I get other evidence.
> 
> In retrospect, my initial reaction to her was very far from my proudest moment as a man and as a human being.



Thanks for sharing that! 

What women think BEAUTIFUL is differs from how men think it is, too.
I'm beginning to see that. 

Most girls are after having long thin legs, even desiring a thigh gap, when men don't even know what that is. Lol.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> But then again, guys will never go for any woman he's not physically attracted to right?
> 
> Information please sink in... Lol.



Truth be told, our standards for attraction are much lower than what you'd find on a magazine cover.

I hate using the scale, but sadly it's relevant, so...

My first gf was... probably a 6. I think. We never did anything though.

Second was only a friend who kissed me before she moved away. Easily a 4. Small. Mousey in the face. Head too big for her body. Wacked up proportions. But she was genuinely fun to be around and laugh with.

The only two people I'm attracted to right now... One is... well, like a five, to be honest. Right in the middle. Not exceptionally beautiful... but, not ugly. Honestly, my brain is kinda confused. 

The other,  probably a 7-8, but I haven't seen much. Both of them are more fun to be around than anyone I've met prior. 

Common interests, blah blah, people I can actually hold a looooong conversation with and not be tempted to stab my eardrum with a fork.


----------



## InstituteMan

Reichelina said:


> But then again, guys will never go for any woman he's not physically attracted to right?
> 
> Information please sink in... Lol.
> 
> . . .
> 
> What women think BEAUTIFUL is differs from how men think it is, too.
> I'm beginning to see that.
> 
> Most girls are after having long thin legs, even desiring a thigh gap, when men don't even know what that is. Lol.



A guy isn't likely to chase after a woman he doesn't find physically attractive, but there's far more variation in what different guys find physically attractive than most women realize, at least most young women. I've known young women to fail to realize that a guy is hitting on them simply because the woman figures that she isn't attractive enough to be hit on. 

On the other hand, I've known many guys who were afraid to talk with with women, especially women they find attractive. 

Truly, it is a miracle that any of us manage to reproduce.


----------



## Reichelina

But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...


----------



## InstituteMan

Reichelina said:


> But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...



Not only is she way too young to be attractive to me, she's waaaaaaaay too bony. Women have curves.


----------



## Blade

InstituteMan said:
			
		

> Not only is she way too young to be attractive to me, she's waaaaaaaay too bony. Women have curves.



Nothing like protruding collar bones and lower ribs to turn 'attractive' right off.:cry:



			
				Reichelina said:
			
		

> But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...



I think 'runway' bodies are the convention for selling fashion to rich people rather than having anything to do with real life.:-k


----------



## Reichelina

Now these are plus size models. I guess they look closer to the ave women... [emoji16] (They're so pretty btw.)


----------



## Sam

Reichelina said:


> But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...



I've seen more meat on Good Friday. 

Runway models are not unattractive, but some of them have emaciated faces that look horrible. It's not as pronounced on her, but I still don't find her overly attractive. 

For the most part, I think actresses look far better as models than actual models. Some can look unhealthy as well, I know, but on the whole I prefer their looks over that of a stick-thin runway model.


----------



## Plasticweld

Good looking women have their own chainsaws   They not only bring home the bacon they bring home the wood!   

Nothing looks better than  woman with her hair messed up and her hands dirty from hard work.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sam said:


> Attracting those women who are an 8, 9, or 10 is about three things: money, power, or fame. You hear things like, "I just want to find a man with a good personality." I'ma call bullshit on that. I don't hear the staccato click-clack of high heels running down to the Salvation Army, and a group of beautiful women knocking on the door and asking someone to point them in the direction of a man with a good personality.
> 
> Money, power, fame. If you haven't got some mixture of those three things, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance with 90 - 95% of exceptionally beautiful women. There are some who don't care about that, but they're rare. Think about it: if you have a choice between a five-star gourmet meal, and a chicken-curry takeaway, which one are you gonna take? Women that beautiful can have _anyone _they want. The vast majority of them aren't going to settle for Joe Slob with the good personality.
> 
> On the low side of the scale, men do aim above their station. But from the midpoint onwards, the chances of success lessen precipitously.





dale said:


> unless you find a beautiful woman with "issues". then all that flies out the window. i am a "woman with issues" magnet, it seems. ha ha



Women with issues,yes, the other possibility is that you are extremely attractive physically yourself, as I was fifty years ago


----------



## Plasticweld

I found that a woman who is a 6 but that I love is always a 10 in my eyes...maybe I need glasses?    More than likely I am the luckiest guy around!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Reichelina said:


> But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...



One for you Dale, could be better looking, but certainly got eating issues


----------



## InstituteMan

Plasticweld said:


> View attachment 12708
> 
> Good looking women have their own chainsaws   They not only bring home the bacon they bring home the wood!
> 
> Nothing looks better than  woman with her hair messed up and her hands dirty from hard work.



I don't much go for a woman wielding a chainsaw, but a woman who isn't bothered by dirt and physical exertion is definitely a turn on.

With regard to plus size models and such, I don't think there's a "perfect" size or shape that makes a woman attractive. Some face shapes look great with a slender frame, while other faces look great with more voluptuous proportions. Confidence and competence matters even more than faces and proportions for physical attractiveness, though.

Beyond the physical (and I'm not about to say that the physical bit doesn't matter), a woman who can carry on a conversation, convince me when I am wrong, make me laugh, and laugh at my own obscure jokes is beyond sexy.


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> But is it true men don't really prefer women with 'runway'-thin bodies? Like this...



they use those type of anorexic models to show off the CLOTHES. if the model had curves? we'd all be looking at her curves instead of the clothes.


----------



## Sam

dale said:


> they use those type of anorexic models to show off the CLOTHES. if the model had curves? we'd all be looking at her curves instead of the clothes.



Dammit. 

You beat me to it, Dale. 

Yeah, that's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## Reichelina

You guys are awesome! *grabs pizza. 

And here I am, ready to sell my soul, my rainbow horn and my fish tail just to be a size 2!!!


----------



## Blade

Olly Buckle said:


> One for you Dale, could be better looking, but certainly got eating issues



Those legs are just screaming for rescue. :grey:



InstituteMan said:


> I don't much go for a woman wielding a chainsaw, but a woman who isn't bothered by dirt and physical exertion is definitely a turn on.



A woman shovelling snow with enthusiasm is my favourite. :thumbl::snowman:



dale said:


> they use those type of anorexic models to show off the CLOTHES. if the model had curves? we'd all be looking at her curves instead of the clothes.



That could well be it but I do see a convention of thinness accompanied by a dour, vacant facial expression.



Reichelina said:


> You guys are awesome! *grabs pizza.
> 
> And here I am, ready to sell my soul, my rainbow horn and my fish tail just to be a size 2!!!



Size 2. :scratch: I assume that is a number code for 'petite'.:cookie:

I also think that the last model in post #384 would qualify as a direct hit. :eagerness:


----------



## Reichelina

Blade said:


> Those legs are just screaming for rescue. :grey:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman shovelling snow with enthusiasm is my favourite. :thumbl::snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> That could well be it but I do see a convention of thinness accompanied by a dour, vacant facial expression.
> 
> 
> 
> Size 2. :scratch: I assume that is a number code for 'petite'.:cookie:
> 
> I also think that the last model in post #384 would qualify as a direct hit. :eagerness:



Size 2






So a size ZERO girl, is really thin. Really thin.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Those legs are just screaming for rescue.


My missus went on a ten mile hike with the local ramblers the other day, I reckon twoo hundred yards up the paper shop and that one would need a sit down before she could get back. Lucky legs; lucky they don't snap!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Reichelina said:


> Size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a size ZERO girl, is really thin. Really thin.



Is that what high heels are for? To bring the inner leg up to the standard 31" ?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Blade said:


> Nothing like protruding collar bones and lower ribs to turn 'attractive' right off.:cry:



Now the collar bones, I like. Everything below that? Ewww.What gets me is the muscles tendon on the back of your leg, below the knee. I don't like to see it.In fact, kneecaps in general. Much more pronounced when you have no weight. Doesn't look good at all. 

However, they can't be TOO big...

...Since I'm a skeleton, I'll, uh... I'll be crushed.

I don't want to die from asphyxiation, even if it's buried inside of someone's 'assets.'


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I've been with a zero. I'm not into dating porcelain princesses. Give me dimples and thunder thighs.



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> However, they can't be TOO big...
> 
> ...Since I'm a skeleton, I'll, uh... I'll be crushed.
> 
> I don't want to die from asphyxiation, even if it's buried inside of someone's 'assets.'



True story.  First and *last* time I'll ever meet someone on Tinder.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Now the collar bones, I like. Everything below that? Ewww.What gets me is the muscles tendon on the back of your leg, below the knee. I don't like to see it.In fact, kneecaps in general. Much more pronounced when you have no weight. Doesn't look good at all.
> 
> However, they can't be TOO big...
> 
> ...Since I'm a skeleton, I'll, uh... I'll be crushed.
> 
> I don't want to die from asphyxiation, even if it's buried inside of someone's 'assets.'



Now the question is... What is too big?!?? 

*hears girls murmuring bzz bzz bzz


----------



## am_hammy

Reichelina said:


> Now the question is... What is too big?!??
> 
> *hears girls murmuring bzz bzz bzz



That's the one question that will never get fully answered because it's extremely subjective. There's so many variables involved as well.


----------



## H.Brown

I agree that beauty is subjective but I am also the romantic that believes there is someone out there for everyone even if it takes time and hardships to find them


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Now the question is... What is too big?!??
> 
> *hears girls murmuring bzz bzz bzz





am_hammy said:


> That's the one question that will never get fully answered because it's extremely subjective. There's so many variables involved as well.



The 'variables' in my circumstance are the weight required during intimacy to stop blood flow to my head; or the surface area required to cover my orifices and prevent me from breathing properly. 

From the pictures I've seen, neither of you two should stop these vital processes.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The 'variables' in my circumstance are the weight required during intimacy to stop blood flow to my head; or the surface area required to prevent me from breathing properly.



OMG. This had me laughing so hard! Hahaha.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The 'variables' in my circumstance are the weight required during intimacy to stop blood flow to my head; or the surface area required to cover my orifices and prevent me from breathing properly.


----------



## Phil Istine

I always wondered why the women in fairy tales always wanted the frog to turn into a prince.

Ever seen a frog catch its food?


----------



## Blade

dale said:


> they use those type of anorexic models to show off the CLOTHES. if the model had curves? we'd all be looking at her curves instead of the clothes.


Are you suggesting employment opportunities for robots?:scratch:



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Now the collar bones, I like. Everything below that? Ewww.What gets me is the muscles tendon on the back of your leg, below the knee. I don't like to see it.In fact, kneecaps in general. Much more pronounced when you have no weight. Doesn't look good at all.


I would exactly agree. The collar bones on their own are rather attractive but one knows what they signal ahead.nthego:



Reichelina said:


> Now the question is... What is too big?!??


A difficult question.:snowman: I would say roughly when big becomes flabby or makes the person physically awkward but realistically it would have to go on a case by case basis. I dont like thin or even slender myself but I couldn't tell exactly where big goes astray.:scratch:


----------



## Reichelina

I love bones. [emoji23]

Anyway, women are so good at storing fat. So, it would really go against the natural or it would require such effort and work to be stick thin. Unless you're like me who is flat all over but has curves in the wrong places like my brain. I'm mental. Hahahaha. 

Thanks biology.


----------



## bazz cargo

I got given a flat cap today, apparently it suits me. Will I need a stick to beat the ladies off with?


----------



## escorial

caps are cool..i like the newsboy type..i get the feeling your is more country style...lord of the manor


----------



## bazz cargo

Shotgun and wellies and two spaniels and a Discovery. "Get off my land!"


----------



## escorial

sorry me lord but were just making are way over yonder.....cap in hand


----------



## LeeC

bazz cargo said:


> Shotgun and wellies and two spaniels and a Discovery. "Get off my land!"





escorial said:


> sorry me lord but were just making are way over yonder.....cap in hand




I've always wondered how accurate PBS was


----------



## escorial

what's PBS...LC..?


----------



## Reichelina

bazz cargo said:


> I got given a flat cap today, apparently it suits me. Will I need a stick to beat the ladies off with?





escorial said:


> caps are cool..i like the newsboy type..i get the feeling your is more country style...lord of the manor





bazz cargo said:


> Shotgun and wellies and two spaniels and a Discovery. "Get off my land!"





escorial said:


> sorry me lord but were just making are way over yonder.....cap in hand



I'm lost.


----------



## escorial

Reichelina said:


> I'm lost.



BC was given a cap and he wondered if it would enhance his ability to attract the opposite sex..what came was just a sidetrack..nothing more..threads often do that....


----------



## Reichelina

What do you guys dislike in women then?


----------



## dither

Reichelina,
it's not dislike, we just don't understand you.
It's that mars/venus thing.


----------



## InstituteMan

Reichelina said:


> What do you guys dislike in women then?



That's easy. Insecurity.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Reichelina,
> it's not dislike, we just don't understand you.
> It's that mars/venus thing.



I feel you. Sometimes I don't understand myself either. 




InstituteMan said:


> That's easy. Insecurity.



Oh no.


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> what's PBS...LC..?


Public Broadcasting Service (like WGBH in Boston) where they show those British snob-operas ... you know, like the nobility and gentry interacting with the help  Some are very (almost used the word "quite" which I believe has a different meaning across the pond) comical, and to PB's credit they have a lot of Nature and Nova shows.


----------



## escorial

quite........old bean


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> quite........old bean


Not to say we don't have an equivalent in the US. Privilege takes many forms in human society.

------

back on thread, I'm not keen on women that play me for a dickhead, not that males don't deserve it ;-)


----------



## escorial

living in the wilderness must keep all that to one side......


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> living in the wilderness must keep all that to one side......


Not to get overly serious, but being a naturalist one sees similar behaviors in all life forms ;-)


----------



## dither

LeeC said:


> Not to say we don't have an equivalent in the US. Privilege takes many forms in human society.
> 
> ------
> 
> back on thread, I'm not keen on women that play me for a dickhead, not that males don't deserve it ;-)



Basically, it IS, just a game.
There are winners, there are losers, but the stakes are so high. Sometimes i think that women overplay their hand and ultimately, they and their offspring lose, bigtime.

Sorry for the off topic outburst, i'm just a sore loser i suppose.


----------



## LeeC

InstituteMan said:


> That's easy. Insecurity.





dither said:


> Basically, it IS, just a game.
> There are winners, there are losers, but the stakes are so high. Sometimes i think that women overplay their hand and ultimately, they and their offspring lose, bigtime.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic outburst, i'm just a sore loser i suppose.



Which brings us back around to IM's post. To me he's saying a lot more, including thinking of it as winners and losers overall maybe being a self-defeating perspective. It doesn't have to be a game, especially one that promotes insecurity. Everyone has something good to offer, and its a matter of two similar enough individuals coming across each other, and through respectful complimentary interaction making it work. 

The corollary being that if one doesn't have the self confidence to be themselves, then they may be hindering their chances of finding someone they might have a lasting relationship with. 

"_Life is rather like opening a tin of sardines: We're all of us looking for the key._"  ~  Beyond the Fringe


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Not to get overly serious, but being a naturalist one sees similar behaviors in all life forms ;-)



the similarities are obvious in many ways........


----------



## Reichelina

I wish there's a 'How to attract dogs'. Now that's interesting.

Every dog in the world loves you.


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> "_Life is rather like opening a tin of sardines: We're all of us looking for the key._"  ~  Beyond the Fringe



" ... But there's always a bit in the corner you cant get, is there a bit in the corner of your life?"


----------



## escorial

went to a gig on wednsday..the sessions at the echo areana then onto a pub till two in the morning with a few people..it amazes me the way women and men inhibitions falter with booze


----------



## Reichelina

Be super smart.  
Brains over looks.


----------



## PrinzeCharming




----------



## bazz cargo

I have the solution, martial arts training.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Be super smart.
> Brains over looks.



Check. 

Anything else? ;D


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Taste the Rainbow! 









_Emphasis on mentorship, ladies. _;-)​


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Check.
> 
> Anything else? ;D



Lol! 

The guy should make the girl laugh.  
He doesn't have to wear a clown costume, though.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Lol!
> 
> The guy should make the girl laugh.
> He doesn't have to wear a clown costume, though.



Check. 

Wait, no costume? Darn, I been waiting to wear this thing...


----------



## Book Cook

PrinzeCharming said:


> Taste the Rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emphasis on mentorship, ladies. _;-)​



MAN
-gets rejected a lot
-spends most of his time doing tedious thinking
-cannot reject a woman without repercussions
-when he gets a woman, he's stuck for life
-has no choice in the appearance of the woman he's stuck with

PICKUP ARTIST
-has a pickup
-most of the women will fall for his wiles
-can choose the appearance of the woman he wants to be with today
-can ditch a woman and she'll leave immediately, not blaming him and calling him
-does not care about thinking
-magically has money
-will stay single and maybe regret it in old age; but who cares, old people regret everything and old age is short


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Check.
> 
> Wait, no costume? Darn, I been waiting to wear this thing...



LOL.
Man of integrity too.


----------



## dither

Just say hello and back off imo.
It's enough for the other person if they're interested/curious.


----------



## Pea

dither said:


> Just say hello and back off imo.
> It's enough for the other person if they're interested/curious.



I'm picturing someone approaching, saying hello and then slowly backing away while maintaining eye contact. That would creep me out.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Just say hello and back off imo.
> It's enough for the other person if they're interested/curious.





Pea said:


> I'm picturing someone approaching, saying hello and then slowly backing away while maintaining eye contact. That would creep me out.



LOL.
I'm at the age where I don't really judge someone by their looks.
Present yourself to me. Be honest. 
What are your dreams? What are ypur goals? 
What are you afraid of? What are you proud of? Etc.

It will take a few deep conversations for me to say, "Oh i think I like you."


----------



## blazeofglory

It varies in cultures. In some cultures, like ours men are in demand and the post may read: How to attract men? Since males are more in demand, though this gender bias is on the decline in recent years, in most of our villages it is always men who have upper hands and socially dominant.


----------



## dither

I don't say that a bloke should just approach a woman, no no not at all.
I was thinking more along the lines of a situation where two people's paths just happen to cross and eyes meet.
A simple nod of the head, or a smile even.
It happens with me sometimes on the bus, doesn't mean anything, it just happens.


----------



## dither

Reichelina said:


> LOL.
> I'm at the age where I don't really judge someone by their looks.
> Present yourself to me. Be honest.
> What are your dreams? What are ypur goals?
> What are you afraid of? What are you proud of? Etc.
> 
> It will take a few deep conversations for me to say, "Oh i think I like you."



Reichelina,
i love that thought.
I posted similar in another forum once.
Don't try to impress me and i won't try to impress you.
Just talk to me.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Reichelina,
> i love that thought.
> I posted similar in another forum once.
> Don't try to impress me and i won't try to impress you.
> Just talk to me.



Exactly! 
Isn't nice to be loved and accepted for who you really are?


----------



## dither

YES! HOOORAY.
Cut the bs.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> I don't say that a bloke should just approach a woman, no no not at all.
> I was thinking more along the lines of a situation where two people's paths just happen to cross and eyes meet.
> A simple nod of the head, or a smile even.
> It happens with me sometimes on the bus, doesn't mean anything, it just happens.




Flash that smile at me Dither! I am a sucker for a honest smile... loooove that... makes my tiny heart go pittttty patter.....


----------



## Pea

Reichelina said:


> Exactly!
> Isn't nice to be loved and accepted for who you really are?





dither said:


> YES! HOOORAY.
> Cut the bs.



Love is in the air?


----------



## Reichelina

Pea said:


> Love is in the air?



With some other guy.


----------



## dither

Pea said:


> I'm picturing someone approaching, saying hello and then slowly backing away while maintaining eye contact. That would creep me out.



Actually,
just to go off topic if may;

Re: the term "creepy".

I  often think that i'd like to get a decent camera to take with me on my bus-rides, because you just never know.
Well, one time last year, when i was waiting for a bus, a young woman appeared.
She wasn't a raving beauty, wasn't wearing the latest fashion in clothes and/or make up, but as a " girl about town " her ensemble looked just great. No i didn't fancy her, wouldn't want to make her acquaintance even, but if i were to get some sort of photo-scrapbook started i would love to snapping away at such a sight.
Does that make me creepy?
C'mon girls, what say you?


----------



## Reichelina

Yes. Creepy. 
At least for me. 

1. Dude you're a stranger. 
2. I might look like ET there. 
3. You can ask permission I guess, but if she says no, you have to respect that.

I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## dither

Not good idea then, and being an old man, yes i can see how it might look.


----------



## dither

Y'know?
It's funny, so often i've seen a girl sneaking a look at chap and vice versa only to just go off on their way and i've thought, what might have been, how sad.
I find that such a tragedy.
Well, when i was out yesterday i saw a young man who was walking toward me, turn and look back at the woman walking the other way, man, for him she was ticking boxes, bigtime. She'll probably never know, and i so wanted to tell her. I didn't of course but oh, if only...

*Just a thought, something you young stags might consider:*

One night, many years ago, i was in a boozer, i spotted a box of matches on a table, i used to collect matchboxes okay? Saddo, weirdo, whatever. So anyway, i went to the table, explained that i was a collector and would the owner, an attractive young lady, allow me to buy her a new box for exchange with her's.
She gave me such a look that said something along the lines of "yeah right, forget it arsehole". Luckily a friend spoke up and said"yes, really, he collects matchboxes, and with that she agreed.
Well, think about it, i had no intention of crashing her scene but i might have.

Just imagine if such a simple, seemingly innocent, act brought two young people together, and then as they got to know each other...
She says to him  " i thought you said that you collected matchboxes..."
"Who me? Did i? Lol..."
Ahhh ha ha ha.
Well? Why not?


----------



## Firemajic

OKKkkk.. Charming Dither, lissenup! NO camera! NOOooo don't doooo it.. mmmkkk? Just don't... Collecting match boxes is a unique thing! each one probably like a map, of places you have visited... 
about that glance... do you look away ..like, real quick.. or hold your gaze for a few heart beats? Reason I ask, is because I kinda stare a guy down, until he bolts for the nearest exit...  soooo, I was thinkin I am doooin IT wrong....


----------



## dither

Firemagic,
i'm just a bitter twisted and resentful old fart, what do i know?

I would say that if you're able to hold a guy's gaze more a second even, well look! He didn't look away already, just smile and say hi!
The proof of the pudding is in the next time.
If indeed there _is _"a next time".
If there is, and he doesn't want to know, he won't come anywhere near you.
Just the simplest gesture, Hi! a smile, breaks the ice, doesn't it?
I'd respond to that, yeah right. I'd be running for the nearest exit.
 If you do run into him again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Firemagic, i don't know, wish i had....:crushed:


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> OKKkkk.. Charming Dither, lissenup! NO camera! NOOooo don't doooo it.. mmmkkk? Just don't... Collecting match boxes is a unique thing! each one probably like a map, of places you have visited...
> about that glance... do you look away ..like, real quick.. or hold your gaze for a few heart beats? Reason I ask, is because I kinda stare a guy down, until he bolts for the nearest exit...  soooo, I was thinkin I am doooin IT wrong....



LOL! 
You're too funny! 

I thought guys line up at your door?


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO... yeah.. and I would guess.. try not to look hostile when I smile.. like, pull in my fangs...


----------



## Firemajic

Reichelina said:


> LOL!
> You're too funny!
> 
> I thought guys line up at your door?




Ya!!! hhaaha .... ima picky girrrl! I would prefer they not have a criminal history... OOh... and NOT be married...I don't creep in someone else's crib...


----------



## dither

JUST TALK.

WHY CAN'T WE?


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> Ya!!! hhaaha .... ima picky girrrl! I would prefer they not have a criminal history... OOh... and NOT be married...I don't creep in someone else's crib...




AND! It will not hurt if the guy knows a thing or two about poetry right?
Ending his love letters with poems.. --swoon--


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> JUST TALK.
> 
> WHY CAN'T WE?





JUST Talk! Why not.. most of my friends ARE men.. not boyz..MEN.. I think men make the best friends....Their POV intrigues me...


----------



## Firemajic

Reichelina said:


> AND! It will not hurt if the guy knows a thing or two about poetry right?
> Ending his love letters with poems.. --swoon--





Haaaa.... um.. NO... no "Romantic shit... sorrrrrry.... that makes me nervous...lol...


----------



## dither

I think maybe just living life with an open mind, getting to know people, those who would be known, allowing people to know you, and ultimately, being friendly, making friends...

One word keeps popping up in my mind. Nonchalance.

Just be, and guys hate this they really do, well, insecure types like i was anyway, carefree and happy.


----------



## Firemajic

Right, But... and this HAS to be said, Dither.. but a lot of a woman's insecurities come from Men....soooo...watchit! hahaaa... anyway...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Firemajic said:


> OKKkkk.. Charming Dither, lissenup! NO camera! NOOooo don't doooo it.. mmmkkk? Just don't... Collecting match boxes is a unique thing! each one probably like a map, of places you have visited...
> about that glance... do you look away ..like, real quick.. or hold your gaze for a few heart beats? Reason I ask, is because I kinda stare a guy down, until he bolts for the nearest exit...  soooo, I was thinkin I am doooin IT wrong....




_Oh, phew! _:???:

I thought this was about me. Yes, voyeurism is on the rise. Don't get involved! #HowNot2AttractWomen


----------



## dither

Firemagic,

*NONCHALANCE!

*I'm just a normal human being.

Am i cool?
Am i interesting?
Am i clever?
Am i a winner?
Am i sexy?
Do i give a f***?

Hang with that and somebody WILL come around.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

dither said:


> Firemagic,
> 
> *NONCHALANCE!
> 
> *I'm just a normal human being.
> 
> Am i cool?
> Am i interesting?
> Am i clever?
> Am i a winner?
> Am i sexy?
> Do i give a f***?
> 
> Hang with that and somebody WILL come around.




Sometimes nonchalant men feel the burn of _notachance_. This is common, especially now, in dating. We have limited time to invest in new relationships. We don't want to find someone not showing any interest. It's a hit or miss. We also don't want someone overly expressive as well. It's nice to know we're appreciated and admired, but not in an obsessive way either. This is a matter of intent, delivery and approach.


----------



## dither

Oh absolutely,
just don't obsess i say.
Give people room, and time, to come around, or not.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

dither said:


> Oh absolutely,
> just don't obsess i say.
> Give people room, and time, to come around, or not.



Once you catch the fish, leave it in the water before you go home.


----------



## dither

" Caught"?


Isn't this thread about the catching?


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Firemagic,
> 
> *NONCHALANCE!
> 
> *I'm just a normal human being.
> 
> Am i cool?
> Am i interesting?
> Am i clever?
> Am i a winner?
> Am i sexy?
> Do i give a f***?
> 
> Hang with that and somebody WILL come around.





Fabulous Dither.. is this a quizzz? Essay or multiple choice.... hahaa.. jusssst kiddin you....Thank you! OH, the answer to those questions, is {JMHO} HELL YES!!! hahaa.. That is ME bein nonchalant.....


----------



## PrinzeCharming

dither said:


> Do i give a f***?




_Uh, can I buy a vowel? 


_As long as _*you do*_, and you're not cocky about it, opportunities will come around.


----------



## dither

Won't argue with that PC.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> _Uh, can I buy a vowel?
> 
> 
> _As long as _*you do*_, and you're not cocky about it, opportunities will come around.



$5 each. HAHA. 
You're hilarious. 

The right people come in the right time.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> $5 each. HAHA.
> You're hilarious.
> 
> The right people come in the right time.




*POV*. 


Perhaps, this is how to attract women.


----------



## dither

PrinzeCharming said:


> *POV*.
> 
> 
> Perhaps, this is how to attract women.



Women of a particular persuasion yes, but do you really want to?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I think persuasion has lead me into those awkward online hookups.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Women of a particular persuasion yes, but do you really want to?





:coffeescreen:hahaaaa... teee  heeee..... wicked....hahaaa...


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> *POV*.
> 
> 
> Perhaps, this is how to attract women.




Better fly to Europe now or you'll end up like that PC.  HAHAHA. JK


----------



## Firemajic

PrinzeCharming said:


> I think persuasion has lead me into those awkward online hookups.




:hororr: Is there any OTHER kind??? Jusssst askin'......


----------



## dither

Exactly.

Persuasion is about choice.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Firemajic said:


> :hororr: Is there any OTHER kind??? Jusssst askin'......




Yes, it's called the front door. I heard there's a similar social network behind closed doors.


----------



## Firemajic

PrinzeCharming said:


> Yes, it's called the front door. I heard there's a similar social network behind closed doors.






:shock::cower:  You mean... like.. a REAL date???? With the chance of rejection and stuff????? in RL.... face to face?????? SQUEEEEEEK!!!!


----------



## Sleepwriter

Just in general?   do something to stand out from the crowd. 

Literally every Tom, Dick and Joaquin, are trying to meet someone. 

Different approaches for different situations.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Pea

escorial said:


> View attachment 13177


This would woo me straight into the bedroom.


----------



## escorial

Pea said:


> This would woo me straight into the bedroom.


----------



## Pea

escorial said:


> View attachment 13178



I love Darwin, but it was the pun that got me.


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/vNEABU4Iquw


HOW YOU GET THE GIRL
by Taylor Swift.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> https://youtu.be/vNEABU4Iquw
> 
> 
> HOW YOU GET THE GIRL
> by Taylor Swift.



Isn't Swift the last person anyone should take relationship advice from? ;D 

That's a good cover though.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Isn't Swift the last person anyone should take relationship advice from? ;D
> 
> That's a good cover though.



Lol! 

Well, her songs are catchy. Her lyrics are composed of words WOMEN want to say.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

_Okay, I am hungry for commitment, if you catch my drift! _


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> _Okay, I am hungry for commitment, if you catch my drift! _



Let me w'ring' your neck!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Let me w'ring' your neck!!




Olly! Attention Olly Buckle! This comment will make you smile. That is all.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hmm, the woman I married left me, the one I didn't is still with me over thirty years later; won't give up on an unfinished job?


----------



## Reichelina

Olly Buckle said:


> Hmm, the woman I married left me, the one I didn't is still with me over thirty years later; won't give up on an unfinished job?


----------



## escorial

I'm in the main library now in Liverpool and I have just watched a guy trying to get the attention of a woman...I'm afraid he failed but he tried and that's to be applauded......I'm very nosey at times


----------



## Ultraroel

Hehehe.. the best way to get attention is to give none to your target


----------



## Firemajic

Ultraroel said:


> Hehehe.. the best way to get attention is to give none to your target




UMMM.. NOOooooo... The Best way to get NO attention is to give NONE.... hahaaaa..... seriously ... dooooont doooo THAT....


----------



## Ultraroel

hehehe... yeah sure. You'll see how the girl you like will respond if you talk to her friends and such, but ignore her sexy ass.
If she's used to get attention, she'll wonder why you are not giving her any. 

It's basic instinct.


----------



## Firemajic

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)   SQUEEeeeeeeEEEEeeeeK!!!! NOOooooooo... LET her AT LEAST see you checkin out her seXXXy ASSets...I am tryin to help you, work with meeee....


----------



## Ultraroel

In order to help, you need to know what you are talking about. 
I'm pretty sure that people who made this their goal in life, know better what they are talking about. 
Not saying I am one of those. I attract people by being awesome, but when I was less confident of myself, I've done my share of research.

If something works 8 out of 10 times, you can say it's pretty accurate in my opinion.


----------



## Reichelina

Ultraroel said:


> hehehe... yeah sure. You'll see how the girl you like will respond if you talk to her friends and such, but ignore her sexy ass.
> If she's used to get attention, she'll wonder why you are not giving her any.
> 
> It's basic instinct.



That is what immature guys would do. :/


----------



## Ultraroel

Why?

Cause it works? Or cause you think this shows immaturity?

Experience tells me it works. No matter how hard you would like to deny it, it has proven to work. 
It's only meant to create initial interest, I don't see how that is immature? Cause it uses proven methods?


----------



## Reichelina

Ultraroel said:


> Why?
> 
> Cause it works? Or cause you think this shows immaturity?
> 
> Experience tells me it works. No matter how hard you would like to deny it, it has proven to work.
> It's only meant to create initial interest, I don't see how that is immature? Cause it uses proven methods?



Hello! 
I don't know. 
It MAY work, yes. But you see, women who do that are also immature. At least for me. 

We have different opinions.

It's playing a game. The woman/man uses a strategy to get what he/she wants from the other person and vice versa. 

I've not been very experienced with men but one is for sure, I hate games like that.

Why not ask me out, get to know me. If i reject or ignore you, accept it. For girls, you don't have to play as well. Don't lead the guy on if you don't really see yourself with the guy in the long run and stuff like that. 

But then again, i must not generalize. Hahaha! 

I am attracted to men who can handle deep conversations, who are not afraid to talk about sensitive topics and men who desire honesty.

 Have a nice day!


----------



## Reichelina

"Choose one. Never let go."


----------



## escorial




----------



## Firemajic

Ultraroel said:


> In order to help, you need to know what you are talking about.
> I'm pretty sure that people who made this their goal in life, know better what they are talking about.
> Not saying I am one of those. I attract people by being awesome, but when I was less confident of myself, I've done my share of research.
> 
> If something works 8 out of 10 times, you can say it's pretty accurate in my opinion.






Welllll, I AM a WOMAN [ operative word being WOMAN... not a little gurrrl], so THAT gives me some credibility... and women do discuss men, and we discuss what turns us on and what turns us off...ATTUTIDE... A real, confident, secure man who lets a woman know she is desirable, IS a turn on, IF done with class and style...


----------



## escorial

Men prefer to watch porn and women would rather read an erotic novel...a generalisation but one that defines the different attitudes to sexual desires...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Men prefer to watch porn and women would rather read an erotic novel...a generalisation but one that defines the different attitudes to sexual desires...




I would MUCH rather be experiencing it, than reading about it .. but that is my personal opinion...


----------



## Sam

Psych 101: 

The first thing to understand about dating is that women hold all the aces and, by that token, all the power. In social situations, 95% of the people doing the approaching are men. Probably even higher than that in some places. You can say that women approach men too, if you like, but please don't try to intimate that women approach men on the same level that men approach women. It just isn't true. 

So now that we have established those stipulations, we need to understand that as a by-product of being the person who holds all the power, women are the ultimate arbiters of who does and doesn't get to know them/spend time with them/become their boyfriend or husband. Men can influence this by being charming, confident, etcetera, but none of that will matter if the woman does not like that person. As a result, the dating game is played on women's terms and in a way that alleviates most, if not all, of the risk for women. Women are rarely rejected, they rarely have to spend money on dates, and therefore the whole process is often not detrimental to their confidence or their wallet. The same is not true for men. 

It should also be noted that ignoring someone does not work unless that person is in someway attracted to you. If you ignore someone who is not attracted to you, all that will do is make them less attracted to you. Duh! 

Okay, moving swiftly onwards, and assuming that the woman has a least a passing attraction to the man, what does ignoring her do? It inverts the power structure. It takes the majority of the power from the woman and redistributes it to the man. The woman now suddenly realises that this guy isn't going to fawn over her like almost every other guy does. She's not going to get him by just sitting there and waiting for him to come over. He has his own life, friends, and interests. It's simple psychology: people want what they can't have. It's why average men go up to beautiful women and try to get with them. The women aren't interested (in fact, most of them ignore the guy!), and the men know they haven't got a chance, but they wan't what they can't have.  

You have to understand the key point: women hold all the power. It's undeniable. In a society where men must be the initiators and do most, if not all, of the impressing, reversing the roles can be one way to maintain some semblance of control. A lot of women have no problem playing hard to get with a guy, but then they turn around and get angry when the guy does it to them. Sorry, that cuts both ways. 

Don't hate the player; hate the game.


----------



## InstituteMan

Sam said:


> You have to understand the key point: women hold all the power. It's undeniable. In a society where men must be the initiators and do most, if not all, of the impressing, reversing the roles can be one way to maintain some semblance of control. A lot of women have no problem playing hard to get with a guy, but then they turn around and get angry when the guy does it to them. Sorry, that cuts both ways.
> 
> Don't hate the player; hate the game.



I'm not really sure that women hold ALL the power. Even if the old paradigm about which gender approaches the other still holds (which is a complicated question that varies by geography, culture, and age), there are some cards that women just don't hold. 

That said, I do mostly live in a culture that expects men to "make the approach." As a guy who has suffered the slings and arrows of rejection, I have, at times, thought that women held all the power in a relationship. I don't entirely hold to that view anymore, which may be a result of raising daughters.

First, I've noted from raising daughters that if it's up to the guy to make the approach, the girl has no way to compel a guy she fancies to make the approach in the first place. That teenage girl pining about the guy who doesn't seem to notice her isn't just from teen angst movies--it really is a thing. Even if a guy is so timid or oblivious that he ignores clear signs that she is interested in him, the girl is pretty much powerless in to do anything about it without being branded overly aggressive or worse in the culture I live in.

Second, there's very little power for the girl to keep guys she's not interested in from approaching her. As a "good guy" who took a brush-off for what it was when I was young, I was shocked by how obnoxious (and sometimes outright scary) creepers can be. My kids haven't experienced the worst of that, but there's something like 5% of the male population that doesn't take a gentle "no" for an answer, and often doesn't take a stern "no" for an answer. There are also the guys who think that a woman is open for courtship at any time and any place--at her job, while doing her homework, while in a class, etc. The girl is pretty much powerless to keep a jerk like that from "pursuing" her as he sees fit. Sure, she can appeal to a boss or a teacher or a court to try to coerce a habitual offender to knock it off, but that assumes it isn't the boss or teacher that is doing the creeping and risks being branded as . . . something negative.

I do agree that if the dudes are behaving as I think they ought, they should be manning up and approaching women they fancy when appropriate (i.e., at a party or a bar or a social situation, not in a job interview) and then taking no for an answer. In that scenario at least my second observation doesn't apply, and the concerns about the first observation aren't so pronounced. If only we lived in that world.


----------



## Firemajic

OKkkkk... Sam. I respectfully would like to ask you a question, please.. I am new to the dating thing, and in all honesty, I am a little... well ..ok, a lot intimidated.. You said 2 things.. okkk.. you said to ignore the woman, and you said that men want what they can't have,, soooo. okk... I'm going to use "You" in a generic way..  You are interested in me, I am interested in you... so, you ignore me...now, I must pretend to not want you, because you want what you can't have.. My question.. now what? I have absolutely no problem asking a man for a date.. IF he has shown some interest in me.. but, should I not do that, but act like he can't have me, to keep his interest?


----------



## Sam

Firemajic said:


> OKkkkk... Sam. I respectfully would like to ask you a question, please.. I am new to the dating thing, and in all honesty, I am a little... well ..ok, a lot intimidated.. You said 2 things.. okkk.. you said to ignore the woman, and you said that men want what they can't have,, soooo. okk... I'm going to use "You" in a generic way..  You are interested in me, I am interested in you... so, you ignore me...now, I must pretend to not want you, because you want what you can't have.. My question.. now what? I have absolutely no problem asking a man for a date.. IF he has shown some interest in me.. but, should I not do that, but act like he can't have me, to keep his interest?



Okay, first, let me clarify something. When I say ignore her, I don't mean ignore her from now until the seas are bubbling and the sky, tumultuous. As an aside, I have no authority to speak to the feelings, actions, or thoughts of a woman. I'm not one. That being said, what I'm suggesting here is that women are desirable. A beautiful woman attracts a lot of attention from the opposite sex. Some of it is unwanted, some of it falls on deaf ears, but there is no doubt that an attractive woman will receive the attention of numerous men in her lifetime. Most of these men will attempt to talk to this woman, flirt with her, and try to make an impression on her. But when you've been receiving male attention for most of your life, I imagine that a lot of these 'chats' become mundane or prosaic. There's only so many times you can hear "hi, beautiful, what's your name?" before you start rolling your eyes. So how do you get the attention of a woman who's getting attention from _everyone_? You have to do something that makes you stand out from the crowd. How do aspiring writers get published? They have to write something that stands apart from anything else out there by other aspiring writers. Same concept. Now whether that means turning the tables and making her be the person who has to approach and impress you, or whether it means going on the charm offensive, or whether it means keeping her on her toes with something more original than "hi, beautiful", that's up to person to decide. Point being, just walking up and saying "hi" will get you nowhere most of the time, because anyone can walk up and say "hi". 

NB: I didn't say that _men _want what they can't have. I said that _people _want what they can't have.  

To your question: 





> OKkkkk... Sam. I respectfully would like to ask you a question, please.. I am new to the dating thing, and in all honesty, I am a little... well ..ok, a lot intimidated.. You said 2 things.. okkk.. you said to ignore the woman, and you said that men want what they can't have,, soooo. okk... I'm going to use "You" in a generic way.. You are interested in me, I am interested in you... so, you ignore me...now, I must pretend to not want you, because you want what you can't have.




The problem is that because the system is the way it is, I can't chase after you if you ignore me. Because I will risk coming across as a creep who can't take a hint. The opposite is not true. When a woman chases after a man, it is more socially acceptable. I'm using that to my advantage by making it a challenge for you, so that I can stand out from the crowd and make you the one who chases me. It's the pursuit that creates sexual tension and potentially ignites the spark. Does it always work? No, it doesn't. 



> My question.. now what? I have absolutely no problem asking a man for a date.. IF he has shown some interest in me.. but, should I not do that, but act like he can't have me, to keep his interest?



I never said that. In certain circumstances, where attraction is already at play, a woman playing hard to get can make a man try more because he wants what he can't have. The reverse is also true that a man playing hard to get can make the woman try more because she wants what she can't have. It's simple psychology, but I'm not saying that it should be the default stance for all dating scenarios. 

Every guy will have been rejected in his life, but not every woman will have been. And when you're interested in someone and they reject you, it hurts. If someone were to run an experiment in which a beautiful woman asked 100 men out, I guarantee you that between 95 - 100 of those men would say yes. But if 100 men asked a beautiful woman out, 70 - 75 of them would be rejected. Ergo, men are rejected more. Ergo, the power in _the dating world _is with women. Thus, men try to find ways to minimise the risk involved. 

I could go up there and ask you out, take a fifty-fifty chance that I'll be sent packing, or I could find out if you're interested in me first and then make my move. The law of averages determines that the second one is the best logical place to come from.


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> Welllll, I AM a WOMAN [ operative word being WOMAN... not a little gurrrl], so THAT gives me some credibility... and women do discuss men, and we discuss what turns us on and what turns us off...ATTUTIDE... A real, confident, secure man who lets a woman know she is desirable, IS a turn on, IF done with class and style...



High five sister!


----------



## Sleepwriter

I don't know about all that wanting what you can't have.  If I want it, I'll find a way to get it.  Now, there are things I want that I shouldn't have, but that is another story.

It still comes down to if you are looking for a serious relationship, or just some companionship for a night.   

Either way it's all tactics.  You enter unprepared, you leave alone.     

Trying to figure out what your "interest" is into is only a small part of it.   You have to be into what interests yourself first.


----------



## Firemajic

OKkk.. well .. Thank you Sam, I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question.. I now have a fool proof plan! There is this Guy who looks, but then turns away, he completely ignores me after the sizzzzling glance... soo, I'm going to ask him out, then when .. well .. IF he says "Yes".. im gonna ignore HIM... But, IF he declines my offer, I am just going to seduce him...  lmao... kidding!!! Just kidding... If he says "NO"... ima go home and break out the chocolate and read a erotic romance novel... and cry...


----------



## Sam

Firemajic said:


> OKkk.. well .. Thank you Sam, I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question.. I now have a fool proof plan! There is this Guy who looks, but then turns away, he completely ignores me after the sizzzzling glance... soo, I'm going to ask him out, then when .. well .. IF he says "Yes".. im gonna ignore HIM... But, IF he declines my offer, I am just going to seduce him...  lmao... kidding!!! Just kidding... If he says "NO"... ima go home and break out the chocolate and read a erotic romance novel... and cry...



No one said this dating stuff was easy.  

You should read this when you have a spare moment: http://www.returnofkings.com/24319/the-role-reversal-exercise-that-terrifies-women. Here's the part that is important, from the perspective I've been discussing: 



> To understand the male experience, Warren had the women ask men out on a traditional dinner date. Women had to call the man, plan the evening, and initiate every step of the date. The men were told to be entirely passive, putting the burden of the evening on the woman. It was up to the women to risk rejection for any physical or sexual contact she wanted, with the men passively accepting or rejecting the women’s advances.
> 
> Many of the women said they were unable to listen to what the man was saying because they were so worried about getting rejected. Instead of connecting with men, the women found themselves constantly thinking “How do I get this guy not to say no?”
> 
> Every time I’ve told that anecdote to another man, he’s burst out laughing in recognition. Just as most women worry about their looks, most men worry about getting rejected. In Farrell’s words, men “take 150 risks of rejection from first eye contact with a woman until intercourse.” By taking the leading role, women were better able to understand the risks men take when approaching women.
> 
> Since Farrell began his exercises, the traditional dinner date has become anachronistic. Most couples now meet through hookup culture. However, men still are still expected to make the majority of sexual advances, with women signalling interest passively and waiting for men to approach them.
> 
> What Farrell’s work suggests is that men are not “scared of rejection” as some women like to suggest, as much as that their social role that requires facing constant rejection, and women would be equally if not more scared of rejection if placed in similiar circumstances.
> 
> Most women who criticize men’s pick-up tactics have never tried to approach a stranger, win their trust, and ask them out. Women are less likely to shame men’s attempts to improve their success with women, after experiencing the male role.


----------



## Phil Istine

All these dating games are too much like hard work.  Life can be difficult enough without second guessing other people.  If someone wants to be high maintenance, they can play at that with someone else.  I suspect that the last co-habitating relationship I was in put me off somewhat.


----------



## escorial

Better to have loved and lost then never loved at all...not sure shaky called this one right...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Better to have loved and lost then never loved at all...not sure shaky called this one right...




or.... OR, better to ask someone out,  AND face rejection... then to wonder, what might have been.... hahaaa... anyway....


----------



## escorial

Speed dating is were it's at.....ding


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Speed dating is were it's at.....ding




OR, here is a brand new concept... nope, never mind, some people prefer fast food over a Fabulous dinner.... lol...


----------



## escorial

If music be the food of love then let the band play on...might be one of shakys to...


----------



## Firemajic

:-({|=:champagne::flower::highly_amused:.......


----------



## InstituteMan

There's a reason why Tinder is such a popular "dating" service. I think you maybe should sign up, Fire! :wink:


----------



## escorial

Firemajic on a dating site...I wonder how her profile would read...?


----------



## KThoughts

How to attract women? 

That is pretty easy if you're going to look at it in a DIFFERENT WAY but you need some effort in order to do so and *"DEDICATION". *All you really need is to be yourself I know it's been mentioned before but believe me, Many women just want men to be themselves because we want a man that can make us feel that we don't have to worry about covering our real personalities. We can just feel open with that man and that man will do the same once we became open with each other then there will be a progress of friendship and mutual understanding. 

Once you became close friends it's time to step up, You need to show* "AFFECTION" *and we want honest feelings, I remember from my experience this guy kept showing me mixed feelings it turns out that he doesn't have anything for me. So *MEN *before you show some affections be sure you are *CERTAIN OF YOUR FEELINGS TOWARS US. *We don't want to have hope in a false affection it really hurts... Trust me it really hurts if everything you did was all for nothing just a plain simple friendship... 

Now you were able to show affection and honesty. Well you wait for any body language or signs that the woman also loved you but if you think that she's giving mixed signals she might be either confused or she doesn't really consider it. If she DID REPLY with a sign then it's time for you to actually step things up...*CONFESS YOUR FEELINGS

*But don't make us wait too long!! If you're going to confess prepare at least 2 weeks - 5 weeks but don't extend it up to ONE YEAR the woman that has feelings for you will be gone if you make her wait that long.


----------



## dale

KThoughts said:


> How to attract women?
> 
> That is pretty easy if you're going to look at it in a DIFFERENT WAY but you need some effort in order to do so and *"DEDICATION". *All you really need is to be yourself I know it's been mentioned before but believe me, Many women just want men to be themselves because we want a man that can make us feel that we don't have to worry about covering our real personalities. We can just feel open with that man and that man will do the same once we became open with each other then there will be a progress of friendship and mutual understanding.
> 
> Once you became close friends it's time to step up, You need to show* "AFFECTION" *and we want honest feelings, I remember from my experience this guy kept showing me mixed feelings it turns out that he doesn't have anything for me. So *MEN *before you show some affections be sure you are *CERTAIN OF YOUR FEELINGS TOWARS US. *We don't want to have hope in a false affection it really hurts... Trust me it really hurts if everything you did was all for nothing just a plain simple friendship...
> 
> Now you were able to show affection andhonesty. Well you wait for any body language or signs that the woman also loved you but if you think that she's giving mixed signals she might be either confused or she doesn't really consider it. If she DID REPLY with a sign then it's time for you to actually step things up...*CONFESS YOUR FEELINGS
> 
> *But don't make us wait too long!! If you're going to confess prepare at least 2 weeks - 5 weeks but don't extend it up to ONE YEAR the woman that has feelings for you will be gone if you make her wait that long.



ok. but how much does it cost for a bus ticket to this planet you live on?


----------



## Firemajic

InstituteMan said:


> There's a reason why Tinder is such a popular "dating" service. I think you maybe should sign up, Fire! :wink:





MMKkkk.... I'm being punked .... right? cause just for research purposes.. I checked out a popular "Dating Site"... GAWD... I MEAN GAAAWD!!!! FREEEEAKED me out! I don't wanna date! NOOOOOOO.... ONE IS NOT A LONELY NUMBER!!!  I just bought a huge supply of chocolate and porn... sooo, I'm gooooood.... ima have some real baaaad dreams tonight... Thanks IMan...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Firemajic on a dating site...I wonder how her profile would read...?





I ... NOOOO.. not gonna happen, I have been traumatizzzzed... Where do they find those men???? seriously...


----------



## KThoughts

dale said:


> ok. but how much does it cost for a bus ticket to this planet you live on?



Uh...what?


----------



## dale

Firemajic said:


> I ... NOOOO.. not gonna happen, I have been traumatizzzzed... Where do they find those men???? seriously...



i've actually never been to a dating site. i've picked up girls off facebook and political forums, but never a dating site. 
i don't think i'd even know how to act on a dating site, to be honest.


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> i don't think i'd even know how to act on a dating site, to be honest.





LMAO... Neither do they... I thought, OOOK.. I have accidently entered a Wild Life website about the mating habits of Hyenas....


----------



## dither

So glad that is all behind me now.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> So glad that is all behind me now.




Meeee tooo... ima do it the old fashioned way... go to Bar. Get Loaded. Go home alone and eat chocolate .Vomit on my boots. Pass out. hahaaaa... Much better than a booooring date...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Firemajic said:


> Meeee tooo... ima do it the old fashioned way... go to Bar. Get Loaded. Go home alone and eat chocolate .Vomit on my boots. Pass out. hahaaaa... Much better than a booooring date...



Was that YOU I saw last week?

Invite me next time!


----------



## dale

Firemajic said:


> Meeee tooo... ima do it the old fashioned way... go to Bar. Get Loaded. Go home alone and eat chocolate .Vomit on my boots. Pass out. hahaaaa... Much better than a booooring date...



my new pick up line is gonna be..."look, girl. this is as good as i get." 
if they don't like that? they need to roll on down the way. ha ha. i will not be their "fixer-upper" no more.


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> my new pick up line is gonna be..."look, girl. this is as good as i get."
> if they don't like that? they need to roll on down the way. ha ha. i will not be their "fixer-upper" no more.






:love_heart: Say THAT to a woman at 2am when she has had toooo much to drink, and YOU will be goin home with her....


----------



## Firemajic

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Was that YOU I saw last week?
> 
> Invite me next time!




Call MEEEEEE... 555-555-5555....


----------



## Patrick

Sam said:


> Psych 101:
> 
> The first thing to understand about dating is that women hold all the aces and, by that token, all the power. In social situations, 95% of the people doing the approaching are men. Probably even higher than that in some places. You can say that women approach men too, if you like, but please don't try to intimate that women approach men on the same level that men approach women. It just isn't true.
> 
> So now that we have established those stipulations, we need to understand that as a by-product of being the person who holds all the power, women are the ultimate arbiters of who does and doesn't get to know them/spend time with them/become their boyfriend or husband. Men can influence this by being charming, confident, etcetera, but none of that will matter if the woman does not like that person. As a result, the dating game is played on women's terms and in a way that alleviates most, if not all, of the risk for women. Women are rarely rejected, they rarely have to spend money on dates, and therefore the whole process is often not detrimental to their confidence or their wallet. The same is not true for men.
> 
> It should also be noted that ignoring someone does not work unless that person is in someway attracted to you. If you ignore someone who is not attracted to you, all that will do is make them less attracted to you. Duh!
> 
> Okay, moving swiftly onwards, and assuming that the woman has a least a passing attraction to the man, what does ignoring her do? It inverts the power structure. It takes the majority of the power from the woman and redistributes it to the man. The woman now suddenly realises that this guy isn't going to fawn over her like almost every other guy does. She's not going to get him by just sitting there and waiting for him to come over. He has his own life, friends, and interests. It's simple psychology: people want what they can't have. It's why average men go up to beautiful women and try to get with them. The women aren't interested (in fact, most of them ignore the guy!), and the men know they haven't got a chance, but they wan't what they can't have.
> 
> You have to understand the key point: women hold all the power. It's undeniable. In a society where men must be the initiators and do most, if not all, of the impressing, reversing the roles can be one way to maintain some semblance of control. A lot of women have no problem playing hard to get with a guy, but then they turn around and get angry when the guy does it to them. Sorry, that cuts both ways.
> 
> Don't hate the player; hate the game.



Actually, I have to disagree. It's awkward when women approach men and try to initiate. Being the one who is supposed to  initiate gives men a socially-acceptable opportunity to approach a woman. I am not really into the whole "game" thing because I am not somebody who's looking for one-night stands, but men with game (regardless of how average their appearance) absolutely can pick up women way more attractive than them. When I was a spotty teenager, the girl who was the hot thing at college approached me multiple times and was overt in her interest. I never reciprocated because I didn't really like her, but though I was a very insecure teen in the same way we all are, I was very confident in my talents, so I was just a bit more interesting to her than the more obvious male candidates, who would have been more of a fit for her in terms of physical appearance. 

When I used to go clubbing, I could pick up girls much more attractive than me because of the way I could hold their attention. Every single one used to gasp when I told them my age. They all thought I was 25-30. What men have to try to do is see the world through a very attractive woman's eyes. She's used to guys being nervous around her and men without substance approaching her. So when somebody with substance starts talking to her, it gets in her head.

I am very much out of practice now and couldn't get away with what I got away with when I was 18, but I know I am more interesting than loads of guys, and I have experience now, so I can just be myself with everybody. I know it attracts some women at any rate because of the way they gravitate towards me in a social setting, regardless of whether or not I ask them out. 

I am really not interested in picking girls up, so it sounds easy for me to say, but I do know this stuff is true from experience. Your looks, wealth, etc, are about a tenth as important as your character to a woman. Also, character goes a long way in a woman too. Some women who aren't as physically attractive can get the guys by having lots of charisma.

It's rough, but you have to stop making excuses.


----------



## InstituteMan

Verbals matter more for a guy than looks. 

Back when I was trying to pick up women, I knew that if I could make them laugh I had a chance. The thing is, a guy has to listen to her to know what will make her laugh. Flirting may not be a "game," but if it isn't fun for everyone involved you aren't doing it right.


----------



## LeeC

InstituteMan said:


> Verbals matter more for a guy than looks.
> 
> Back when I was trying to pick up women, I knew that if I could make them laugh I had a chance. The thing is, a guy has to listen to her to know what will make her laugh. Flirting may not be a "game," but if it isn't fun for everyone involved you aren't doing it right.


The problem with that is too many hormone driven males think with their small head, and it doesn't have ears ;-)

My wife has more than once told me that men aren't smart enough to lead.


----------



## InstituteMan

LeeC said:


> The problem with that is too many hormone driven males think with their small head, and it doesn't have ears ;-)
> 
> My wife has more than once told me that men aren't smart enough to lead.



The small head gets more action when the ears are used more. :cheers:


----------



## am_hammy

Unfortunately, I know that if I ever get approached in a social setting it's only for one thing. so I don't engage and have a stank face on so no one bothers me haha.

id have to agree, however, that how one carries themselves is key. And when someone can make me laugh that's a plus. But I'm a big fan of humor, it relieves awkwardness. If you actually come off like you're trying too hard to be suave, it's pretty obvious.

it's nothing more than a game for guys my age and they're all ridiculous an I feel embarrassed for them when I watch them try too hard and strike out with women.

its a tough world out there >.<


----------



## dale

i'll explain it for anyone with ears to listen. it's really not complicated. but what it is? stupid. women want a man to make their 
heart beat faster. that is the bottom line. BUT....if you want to sustain a meaningful relationship? you have to keep making that heart
beat faster until she GROWS THE FUCK UP. and then when she grows up? she understands that really all she wants? is to feel safe.
that's it. she just wants to feel safe. my problem is? i am wonderful at the making the heart beat faster thing. i am king at that. but...
...as every woman that has ever been with me will tell you? when they grow up and get over my peter pan bullshit? i am unsafe. and
that is the truth of a woman's mind.


----------



## dale

dale's song to women....

[video=youtube;ETtTUN77OhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETtTUN77OhY[/video]


----------



## InstituteMan

dale said:


> i'll explain it for anyone with ears to listen. it's really not complicated. but what it is? stupid. women want a man to make their
> heart beat faster. that is the bottom line. BUT....if you want to sustain a meaningful relationship? you have to keep making that heart
> beat faster until she GROWS THE FUCK UP. and then when she grows up? she understands that really all she wants? is to feel safe.
> that's it. she just wants to feel safe. my problem is? i am wonderful at the making the heart beat faster thing. i am king at that. but...
> ...as every woman that has ever been with me will tell you? when they grow up and get over my peter pan bullshit? i am unsafe. and
> that is the truth of a woman's mind.



There's lot of wisdom in that, dale.


----------



## am_hammy

So has anyone here listened to anything any women have been saying in this thread? Hah.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

am_hammy said:


> So has anyone here listened to anything any women have been saying in this thread? Hah.



I have. ._.


----------



## dale

am_hammy said:


> So has anyone here listened to anything any women have been saying in this thread? Hah.



only the fools. we all know women never really say what they want.


----------



## LeeC

am_hammy said:


> Unfortunately, I know that if I ever get approached in a social setting it's only for one thing. so I don't engage and have a stank face on so no one bothers me haha.
> 
> id have to agree, however, that how one carries themselves is key. And when someone can make me laugh that's a plus. But I'm a big fan of humor, it relieves awkwardness. If you actually come off like you're trying too hard to be suave, it's pretty obvious.
> 
> it's nothing more than a game for guys my age and they're all ridiculous an I feel embarrassed for them when I watch them try too hard and strike out with women.
> 
> its a tough world out there >.<


Nature is a cruel taskmaster eh


----------



## am_hammy

dale said:


> only the fools. we all know women never really say what they want.



definitely not true for all women, but for some yes.


----------



## dale

am_hammy said:


> definitely not true for all women, but for some yes.



well...i DO know what women want from me. i've done figured them out. actually, that's a lie...my last girlfriend put me in my place.
she said....'i will always love you. but you are deplorable. for every 1 wonderful, adorable quality you have? you have 2 that i hate.
i will be with you forever sexually. and i hate even saying that, because that is a dysfunctional relationship. i hate that i even met you
because i'm willing to do that. i'm a christian woman. but if you ever think i'm going to introduce you to my parents? if you ever think
i'm going to bring you into my home around my kids? it's not going to happen, dale. not without a fundamental transformation with the
way you think. i love you. but you are a woman hater. and i don't deserve it. and my kids don't need to hear it. so if you just want to be
this "friends with benefits" thing? move here. but i know you won't. your ego won't accept that.".....

and by god....she was right.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------

but...my point is...even that beautiful girl? she didn't really even know what she wanted. because when it comes down to it?
women can't really think without a man telling them what to think.


----------



## am_hammy

dale said:


> well...i DO know what women want from me. i've done figured them out. actually, that's a lie...my last girlfriend put me in my place.
> she said....'i will always love you. but you are deplorable. for every 1 wonderful, adorable quality you have? you have 2 that i hate.
> i will be with you forever sexually. and i hate even saying that, because that is a dysfunctional relationship. i hate that i even met you
> because i'm willing to do that. i'm a christian woman. but if you ever think i'm going to introduce you to my parents? if you ever think
> i'm going to bring you into my home around my kids? it's not going to happen, dale. not without a fundamental transformation with the
> way you think. i love you. but you are a woman hater. and i don't deserve it. and my kids don't need to hear it. so if you just want to be
> this "friends with benefits" thing? move here. but i know you won't. your ego won't accept that.".....
> 
> and by god....she was right.....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> but...my point is...even that beautiful girl? she didn't really even know what she wanted. because when it comes down to it?
> women can't really think without a man telling them what to think.




I'm sorry it's like that for you, and I'm sorry you have your own scars you deal with when it comes to women.

But let me tell you something Dale, I will be damned if I would ever let a man tell me what to think. Or seeking out a man to help me figure it out.

I did that once when I was 19 and stupid and was abused by someone that manipulated me and defined my self worth. Was it partially my fault? Who knows? You might very well think so, but being caught in that trap showed me what I didn't want and what I won't ever allow in my life again.

So you can have your opinion, that's totally fine, but don't assume all women can't really think without a man, and I won't assume that all men are jackasses and compulsive liars based upon my own personal situations. Even though it can be difficult.


----------



## dale

am_hammy said:


> I'm sorry it's like that for you, and I'm sorry you have your own scars you deal with when it comes to women.
> 
> But let me tell you something Dale, I will be damned if I would ever let a man tell me what to think. Or seeking out a man to help me figure it out.
> 
> I did that once when I was 19 and stupid and was abused by someone that manipulated me and defined my self worth. Was it partially my fault? Who knows? You might very well think so, but being caught in that trap showed me what I didn't want and what I won't ever allow in my life again.
> 
> So you can have your opinion, that's totally fine, but don't assume all women can't really think without a man, and I won't assume that all men are jackasses and compulsive liars based upon my own personal situations. Even though it can be difficult.



men were born to tell women what to think. any man who denies that? is only cheating himself AND his family.


----------



## am_hammy

dale said:


> men were born to tell women what to think. any man who denies that? is only cheating himself AND his family.




Whatever floats your boat, dale.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Meeee tooo... ima do it the old fashioned way... go to Bar. Get Loaded. Go home alone and eat chocolate .Vomit on my boots. Pass out. hahaaaa... Much better than a booooring date...



Firemajic, i love that thought.
Not to keen on the vomiting though, Cider hangovers can be a bitch and i used to suffer terribly with them.
I chuckle as i recall something that Pandora said once, and i quote: "One Tequila Two Tequila Three Tequila Floor. Can't you just imagine that scene? Lying there in a heap being unable to maintain an upright position on a floor that won't keep still. Fooey!
I just sit here quietly, sipping my way through a big green bottle and a can or three. Then if , usually when, not if, i find myself looking at one and a half computer screens, coffee replaces Crumpton's and the hell of the dreaded Cider hangover is avoided.

Happy days...


----------



## dither

dale said:


> i'll explain it for anyone with ears to listen. it's really not complicated. but what it is? stupid. women want a man to make their
> heart beat faster. that is the bottom line. BUT....if you want to sustain a meaningful relationship? you have to keep making that heart
> beat faster until she GROWS THE FUCK UP. and then when she grows up? she understands that really all she wants? is to feel safe.
> that's it. she just wants to feel safe. my problem is? i am wonderful at the making the heart beat faster thing. i am king at that. but...
> ...as every woman that has ever been with me will tell you? when they grow up and get over my peter pan bullshit? i am unsafe. and
> that is the truth of a woman's mind.



That does seem to be the way of things and who can blame them?


----------



## Reichelina

Ugghhh.. I hope dating is as easy as "I like you, do you like me? Wanna give us a chance?" 
And the girl will answer with either a yes or a no. Hahaha.

Poof! It became Corn flakes!


----------



## PiP

am_hammy said:


> Whatever floats your boat, dale.



dale is the master... he  threw out the bait and you've just swallowed it hook, line and sinker. Shame on you dale *laughing* s_hame on you... _


----------



## Phil Istine

Dale makes the Ferengi seem quite liberal - just keep your hands off his lobes.


----------



## am_hammy

am_hammy said:


> Whatever floats your boat, dale.





PiP said:


> dale is the master... he  threw out the bait and you've just swallowed it hook, line and sinker. Shame on you dale *laughing* s_hame on you... _



The important thing here is I still got my two cents out and it will be there for Internet enternity. Some things can't be ignored right? 

I'll deal with the hook hole.


----------



## Firemajic

am_hammy said:


> So has anyone here listened to anything any women have been saying in this thread? Hah.




Hahaaaa... Men don't listen OR ask for directions... 

NOW, It is not nice to make sweeping statements about gender differences, is it... feels kinda narrow minded and uneducated...am I right? SOOO, Dale, you said 2 things that for ME.. JUST ME, are NOT true..
you said "Women want to feel safe" and you said "Women can't think without being told what to do"... lets think about that...MMMMKKkkkkk?
Immature GURRRLZS may need to feel safe, and because of their lack of maturity, may need to be told what to do... BUT, a real, Mature, confident woman does NOT...While she may LISTEN to your opinion, with respect... she is puuurrrfectly capable of deciding how to handle her business..
Safety , for ME.. equals BOOOORING... I want a MAN[operative word being MAN, not Boy] to keep me on my toes and keep me guessing, to challenge me, excite me and thrill me... NOT keep me safe... MY Daddy did that, until I was mature enough to protect myself...
OOOH Yeah, you also said women lie, and don't tell men what they realllllly want... NOT TRUE! WE DO tell the truth, so please listen...
SO, I say this with all due R.E.S.P.E.C.T. ... Hahaaa... anyway, I hope this helps.. OOO, you have a sexy, fabulous sense of humor and I love your style.. ... feel free to ignore my womanly POV...lmao...


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Firemajic, i love that thought.
> Not to keen on the vomiting though, Cider hangovers can be a bitch and i used to suffer terribly with them.
> I chuckle as i recall something that Pandora said once, and i quote: "One Tequila Two Tequila Three Tequila Floor. Can't you just imagine that scene? Lying there in a heap being unable to maintain an upright position on a floor that won't keep still. Fooey!
> I just sit here quietly, sipping my way through a big green bottle and a can or three. Then if , usually when, not if, i find myself looking at one and a half computer screens, coffee replaces Crumpton's and the hell of the dreaded Cider hangover is avoided.
> 
> Happy days...





Weeelll, yeah.. puking on my boots was a real low point ... something I regret..hahaaa...


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> Weeelll, yeah.. puking on my boots was a real low point ... something I regret..hahaaa...



You're meant to puke IN your boots - less messy that way.


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> You're meant to puke IN your boots - less messy that way.




LMAO... yeah! NOW you tell me....


----------



## Patrick

Firemajic said:


> Hahaaaa... Men don't listen OR ask for directions...
> 
> NOW, It is not nice to make sweeping statements about gender differences, is it... feels kinda narrow minded and uneducated...am I right?



One of the ways a man can approach women is by asking for help with something (when the situation presents itself). I've never been afraid of asking because my life has been fairly sheltered in the sense that so many day-to-day things have always been done for me. So if I don't know how to use a self-checkout at the supermarket, I'll use it to begin a conversation with a woman. they tend to appreciate the innocence and the lack of inhibition to ask for help, in my experience.

This is why it really helps to meet people through shared interests; whatever those interests/activities are, there are more opportunities to initiate and engage, which does not mean steering every conversation or not listening.

When people think of security, they often think of financial security, but actually security has more to do with character. If a woman detects inconsistency of confidence and something flaky about you, it's a big warning sign. Dale's correct in that respect, in my opinion.


----------



## Firemajic

Patrick said:


> One of the ways a man can approach women is by asking for help with something (when the situation presents itself). I've never been afraid of asking because my life has been fairly sheltered in the sense that so many day-to-day things have always been done for me. So if I don't know how to use a self-checkout at the supermarket, I'll use it to begin a conversation with a woman. they tend to appreciate the innocence and the lack of inhibition to ask for help, in my experience.
> 
> This is why it really helps to meet people through shared interests; whatever those interests/activities are, there are more opportunities to initiate and engage, which does not mean steering every conversation or not listening.
> 
> When people think of security, they often think of financial security, but actually security has more to do with character. If a woman detects inconsistency of confidence and something flaky about you, it's a big warning sign. Dale's correct in that respect, in my opinion.



I agree... hahaaa.... how is that for a novel idea... anyway,  I do agree with you... I DO like it if a MAN { operative word being MAN} is confident enough to ask my opinion or ask for assistance...


----------



## Patrick

Firemajic said:


> I agree... hahaaa.... how is that for a novel idea... anyway,  I do agree with you... I DO like it if a MAN { operative word being MAN} is confident enough to ask my opinion or ask for assistance...




There are lots of tricks, but the biggest one is actually just being yourself and taking others as you find them. It eases insecurity when you recognise she will never meet another you, and it is a privilege for her to get to know you, just as it is a privilege for you to get to know her.

Being a writer and interested in art should be a help to the men on these forums. They have an authentic sense of culture that is very far from boring. Women really respond to it. Paradoxically, though, writers tend to be very shy and introverted. That's fine if you take ownership of it. You don't have to be outgoing to be attractive. You can use that shy and polite nature as a winning charm. A lot of people associate loudness and a dominant personality as manly, but that's actually not "alpha". That's just annoying and a turn off. The height of masculinity (socially) is being a gentleman, and that has nothing to do with wealth, status, appearance, and every thing to do with kindness, gentleness, and consistency of character. Aesthetically, at least for women, style also trumps the former three things. men are a bit more simplistic unfortunately, and we tend to go much more by appearance (initially).


----------



## Firemajic

Patrick said:


> Being a writer and interested in art should be a help to the men on these forums. They have an authentic sense of culture that is very far from boring. Women really respond to it. .




You ARE right.. again... The men here, are articulate, creative, unique, AND they TALK about interesting things...not just sports..hahaaa... But, unfortunately... This is not the norm... well, not where I am at...  And definitely NOT on that "Dating site" ... lol....


----------



## dale

Firemajic said:


> You ARE right.. again... The men here, are articulate, creative, unique, AND they TALK about interesting things...not just sports..hahaaa... But, unfortunately... This is not the norm... well, not where I am at...  And definitely NOT on that "Dating site" ... lol....



the colts are gonna kick ass this season, though.


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> the colts are gonna kick ass this season, though.




Maybe... They do have a history of coming on strong... then fumbling at the MOST inopportune moment...


----------



## dale

Firemajic said:


> Maybe... They do have a history of coming on strong... then fumbling at the MOST inopportune moment...


hmmm...why do i feel like i should take that as a personal dating reference? ha ha


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> hmmm...why do i feel like i should take that as a personal dating reference? ha ha





:coffeescreen:Yeah... well there was this Dude and he Always... no... seriously, I do watch the Colts, and you have to admit.. sometimes... not always obviously, because they have a Super Bowl win to their credit.. they lack staying power and stamina.... Okkk... THAT was a dating reference... but still....


----------



## LeeC

Beware of free guidance from strangers ;-)

vive la différence! In this sardine can world we're all looking for the key, not realizing it varies by situation an individual.

As far as basics though, this is how I was brought up in '40s Wyoming:


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> Beware of free guidance from strangers ;-)
> 
> vive la différence! In this sardine can world we're all looking for the key, not realizing it varies by situation an individual.
> 
> As far as basics though, this is how I was brought up in '40s Wyoming:
> 
> View attachment 13681






:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:  !!!!!!!


----------



## aj47

The main point that people aren't discussing, and maybe should be, is attract women to/for *what*?

Sex?  Dating?  Marriage?

Those are three different (though sometimes overlapping) goals.  Because they're different, they require different approaches.


----------



## aj47

LeeC said:


> Beware of free guidance from strangers ;-)
> 
> vive la différence! In this sardine can world we're all looking for the key, not realizing it varies by situation an individual.
> 
> As far as basics though, this is how I was brought up in '40s Wyoming:
> 
> View attachment 13681



If you're one of those guys who won't walk through a door I'm holding open because I happened to get there first ... um ... that's not sexy ... I'm only 15-20 years younger than you, but many men of varying ages, think that your attitude means they *have* to hold the door, *period*. I thoroughly enjoy being done-for, but not to this level of ridiculous. (I grew up on the Dakota prairie -- I'm in Texas now, and maybe this is a Texas thing.)


----------



## LeeC

I think you missed my point Annie, it's really all about mutual respect. Applies throughout life even when there's lack of agreement. 

My experience when younger, beware of bear traps.

My experience when older, I appreciate anyone holding the door for me because I need both hands for canes. 

Take care


----------



## PiP

I certainly would not look for a husband in Portugal. The men here(of my age group) are sexist whatsits... I don't know how they attract women but it's certainly not through manners... (in my experience). The French, on the other hand, have sexy voices and are proclaimed to be attentive lovers....

So get yourself a sexy French accent and you are halfway there.


----------



## escorial

Del boy had a few French sayings....


----------



## Patrick

PiP said:


> I certainly would not look for a husband in Portugal. The men here(of my age group) are sexist whatsits... I don't know how they attract women but it's certainly not through manners... (in my experience). The French, on the other hand, have sexy voices and are proclaimed to be attentive lovers....
> 
> So get yourself a sexy French accent and you are halfway there.



I don't like the French language. I prefer German and Italian. Italian is the sexier language, imo.


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> If you're one of those guys who won't walk through a door I'm holding open because I happened to get there first ... um ... that's not sexy ... I'm only 15-20 years younger than you, but many men of varying ages, think that your attitude means they *have* to hold the door, *period*.




Does that really happen?  Amazed.


----------



## aj47

Oh, ghods, *yes*!  I think common sense comes into play at some point.  I'm not trying to prove I'm a bulldyke (I'm not) or that I'm better because I have two breasts and a womb.  I just got there first, I opened the door for me, and I can hold it a bit for you, too.  Would you *really* rather I let it shut in your face?  I guess so.


----------



## Firemajic

Patrick said:


> I don't like the French language. I prefer German and Italian. Italian is the sexier language, imo.






My Sister married an Italian... and he is short, bald, chubby... and completely HOT and seXXXy... his attitude and the way he treats women... mummmmmm hummmmm.... I want one....


----------



## escorial

I'll settle for a short bald and chubby woman...


----------



## am_hammy

Patrick said:


> I don't like the French language. I prefer German and Italian. Italian is the sexier language, imo.




I personally like the Japanese language. Odd ball here.


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> I'll settle for a short bald and chubby woman...




OOOOH, Heeey! That Dating Site that IMan suggested? Well, there are a bunch of WIMMMIN like THAT there... AND, they have real cool user names... I am friends with BAD4U and PSYCHO MOMMA...


----------



## dale

escorial said:


> I'll settle for a short bald and chubby woman...


i've been thinking that once my new novel hits the best-sellers list and i become rich? i'll buy me one of them mail-order brides
from asia. i heard they cook and everything.


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> i've been thinking that once my new novel hits the best-sellers list and i become rich? i'll buy me one of them mail-order brides
> from asia. i heard they cook and everything.




OR..  say you never get rich.. just sayin... jussst in case.. plan B... you could order a Blow up Doll [ they take credit cards] of course she cant cook, BUT... she won't have her own opinion or ANY other annoying habits... AND.. She will sit quietly, while you watch the Colts lose every game... sounds tooo good to be true...right? hahaaaa....


----------



## dale

Firemajic said:


> OR..  say you never get rich.. just sayin... jussst in case.. plan B... you could order a Blow up Doll [ they take credit cards] of course she cant cook, BUT... she won't have her own opinion or ANY other annoying habits... AND.. She will sit quietly, while you watch the Colts lose every game... sounds tooo good to be true...right? hahaaaa....



are you absolutely sure the blow-up doll won't have an opinion? i mean....are you really sure? lol


----------



## Sam

astroannie said:


> Oh, ghods, *yes*!  I think common sense comes into play at some point.  I'm not trying to prove I'm a bulldyke (I'm not) or that I'm better because I have two breasts and a womb.  I just got there first, I opened the door for me, and I can hold it a bit for you, too.  Would you *really* rather I let it shut in your face?  I guess so.



I open doors for elderly people or anyone who has a physical impairment.

You would not believe the amount of stink eyes I got when I held doors open, most of them from women. One afternoon, as I was making my way out of a building, I held the door open for a young mother and she verbally accosted me, screaming into my face: "You think I'm not capable of opening my own doors!" Another day, an overweight woman screamed at me, "You trying to say I'm fat and not able to open doors for myself!" 

So my philosophy about opening doors is simple: the elderly and the disabled I will gladly hold open doors for them. Everyone else can open their own goddamn doors.


----------



## escorial

I gave a blow up doll a love bite and she farted and blew out the window....


----------



## Firemajic

dale said:


> are you absolutely sure the blow-up doll won't have an opinion? i mean....are you really sure? lol




If the colts screw up toooo bad, she might be forced to say something....


----------



## Phil Istine

dale said:


> are you absolutely sure the blow-up doll won't have an opinion? i mean....are you really sure? lol



If it gets too much, you can always prick it.


----------



## escorial

dale said:


> i've been thinking that once my new novel hits the best-sellers list and i become rich? i'll buy me one of them mail-order brides
> from asia. i heard they cook and everything.



Yeah man..she will love you long time...you never see a supermodel with a binman....


----------



## Patrick

Sam said:


> I open doors for elderly people or anyone who has a physical impairment.
> 
> You would not believe the amount of stink eyes I got when I held doors open, most of them from women. One afternoon, as I was making my way out of a building, I held the door open for a young mother and she verbally accosted me, screaming into my face: "You think I'm not capable of opening my own doors!" Another day, an overweight woman screamed at me, "You trying to say I'm fat and not able to open doors for myself!"



I have burst out laughing for much less. 

This has never happened to me, unfortunately.


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> If it gets too much, you can always prick it.







[-X:deadhorse:=;  Serrrriously can't stop laughin.... OOOO YOU are gooooood....


----------



## dither

I did read somewhere that opening doors or offering seats on buses is considered sexist, so what's a bloke to do. Damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. And as for bloke refusing to let a woman hold a door open for him, unbelievable.  People! I do despair.


----------



## dither

Messed up here. Not properly awake yet.


----------



## escorial

I believe dogs can sense that I like them...animal instinct..unfortunately it doesn't cross over.....


----------



## Firemajic

Sam said:


> I open doors for elderly people or anyone who has a physical impairment.
> 
> You would not believe the amount of stink eyes I got when I held doors open, most of them from women. One afternoon, as I was making my way out of a building, I held the door open for a young mother and she verbally accosted me, screaming into my face: "You think I'm not capable of opening my own doors!" Another day, an overweight woman screamed at me, "You trying to say I'm fat and not able to open doors for myself!"
> 
> So my philosophy about opening doors is simple: the elderly and the disabled I will gladly hold open doors for them. Everyone else can open their own goddamn doors.





I don't understand that attitude... not your attitude Sam, but the attitude of some Women... Yes, I am independent... and I can take care of myself... but, I love it when a Man holds the door open for me, or offers help when he sees me struggling to change my flat tire.. yes, I can do it myself, but I love being a Woman, and I like the fringe benefits of being a Woman.. Why can't we enjoy the difference between the genders... I should not need to apologize for the way I think or react... I think Men are fabulous and intriguing... because they ARE different than me... anyway....


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> i've been thinking that once my new novel hits the best-sellers list and i become rich? i'll buy me one of them mail-order brides
> from asia. i heard they cook and everything.



Racist!! 
Jk. Jk.


----------



## Ultraroel

Dont even listen to all those Tumblr feminists, Attention seekers.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

_[This totally counts for two posts in Please Seduce Her [3 WORD POEM]. _


----------



## Firemajic

Ultraroel said:


> Dont even listen to all those Tumblr feminists, Attention seekers.





I would LOOVE to know what YOUR definition of "Feminism" is....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Firemajic said:


> I think Men are fabulous and intriguing...



WHY AREN'T THERE MORE OF YOU!?

And if there are... why don't they live in my state?


----------



## Firemajic

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> WHY AREN'T THERE MORE OF YOU!?
> 
> And if there are... why don't they live in my state?





{ Call ME!! 555-555-5555}


----------



## Plasticweld

Crow, you're just a young guy.  Just wait until you get old, I hesitate to use the term "older" but I have found that a single woman in her 40s or 50s does not mince words or leave things to chance.  I don't wear a wedding ring because of the type of work I do.  I am friendly maybe even flirtatious, with just a hint of a spark in my eyes, I pay attention when anyone speaks and have good manners.  My demeanor has been on more than one occasion mis-interpreted.   You have not felt the firm grasp of woman, until a post menopausal, single and looking lady has latched on to your arm with no intention of letting go.   I have often felt that they are under represented in the super hero world, their power is almost super human :}


----------



## PrinzeCharming




----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> Crow, you're just a young guy.  Just wait until you get old, I hesitate to use the term "older" but I have found that a single woman in her 40s or 50s does not mince words or leave things to chance.  I don't wear a wedding ring because of the type of work I do.  I am friendly maybe even flirtatious, with just a hint of a spark in my eyes, I pay attention when anyone speaks and have good manners.  My demeanor has been on more than one occasion mis-interpreted.   You have not felt the firm grasp of woman, until a post menopausal, single and looking lady has latched on to your arm with no intention of letting go.   I have often felt that they are under represented in the super hero world, their power is almost super human :}




POST MENOPAUSAL... a woman in her 40's or 50's.... How are they different form a Mature thinking WOMAN who knows EXACTLY what she wants.... LMAO!!!!


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> POST MENOPAUSAL... a woman in her 40's or 50's.... How are they different form a Mature thinking WOMAN who knows EXACTLY what she wants.... LMAO!!!!



I think there is something that says to them there is no time to waste, no time for second chances or regrets.  I also figure the pool of available men is limited by that time in life.    I think plenty of younger woman know what they want, older woman and even men for that respect have a clear idea of what is important and don't let opportunities slip through their fingers.  Then again I could just be a foolish old guy with a vivid imagination with a penchant for older women.


----------



## Firemajic

But aren't regrets a waste of time....


----------



## Firemajic

Firemajic said:


> But aren't regrets a waste of time....




You said that, didn't you...lol... right, regrets ARE a waste of time..


----------



## InstituteMan

Plasticweld said:


> Crow, you're just a young guy.  Just wait until you get old, I hesitate to use the term "older" but I have found that a single woman in her 40s or 50s does not mince words or leave things to chance.  I don't wear a wedding ring because of the type of work I do.  I am friendly maybe even flirtatious, with just a hint of a spark in my eyes, I pay attention when anyone speaks and have good manners.  My demeanor has been on more than one occasion mis-interpreted.   You have not felt the firm grasp of woman, until a post menopausal, single and looking lady has latched on to your arm with no intention of letting go.   I have often felt that they are under represented in the super hero world, their power is almost super human :}



Young people make things way too complicated. I usually wear a wedding ring, but I still get talked up by ladies sometimes. It's fun, even if I'm not looking.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Plasticweld said:


> Crow, you're just a young guy.  Just wait until you get old,



I have an old soul, y'know! ;}  Been twenty years already. 1/3 to sixty... Halfway to 40. It comes quick, right? Because at this rate I'm not sure how much actual material my life will contain. Much less, drama. Or romantic comedy. 



InstituteMan said:


> Young people make things way too complicated.



 Age age age, jeez. Don't they say it's 'just a number?' :3 I would note, however, on the contrary, every one of my relationships (Three, I think? Four? Iunno.)  have been comedic in their simplicity. Most people my age are in schools and colleges, where social groups and social media twist and tie things further. But no, no.... I've only pursued something with other hermits. The type of girls/women no one else really talks to. The ones that aren't popular, that don't party, and live like I do... quietly. 

 As Prinze posted, the 'weird' ones are the keepers. The 'normal' people are the drama-queens. The ones in the TV shows that spread rumors and form social circles resembling viper pits. The ones that make things 'complicated.'  You couldn't pay me to get with a girl that's gone to a university/college. *Shudder* 

 As I've noted and/or stated, my indifferent attitude is mistaken for confidence or... something. I don't know. Combined with how I look and dress, this gains me much unwanted attention from the exact kind of girls I'd like to avoid. 

I like older women too. Straight and to the point. 

...Plus, you get to leave with a lunchables. Fruit roll-ups! Whooo!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I was only 17, talking to women in their 30's. Age isn't just a number. It's often an implication of an invaluable care package of sensuality,  freedom to love and be loved, experience,  and intellectual stimulation. Oh what I'd do with a nice bottle of aged wine. It's true. Girls follow what they want,  women claim it as their own.


----------



## Kevin

No woman, no cry


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Kevin said:


> No woman, no cry



_- takes notes for future fortune cookie idea - _


----------



## Kevin

52 years old. Been married 26. A bed of roses comes with thorns. Just ask Bob Marley.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I've been alive for almost 27 years of a 30 year marriage. I am ready for a divorce. But, you know, I can't say anything. :crushed:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

_Attract women? 
These techniques usually work.
_


----------



## dither

PrinzeCharming said:


> I've been alive for almost 27 years of a 30 year marriage. I am ready for a divorce. But, you know, I can't say anything. :crushed:



Yeah, got that T-shirt.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> _Attract women?
> These techniques usually work.
> _



But for you to do that, you have already attracted the woman.
You're in bed with her, already! Hehehe. 
That can be an advice on how to keep her. 


Haha. 


How to attract women? 

Be smart. 

Wearing glasses is hot. 
Smell nice, oh so nice.
Not a huge fan of abs but broad shoulders though... 

Okay maybe these apply only to me. Hehe.

Humour is important. I always goof around.


----------



## Plasticweld

Having a sense of humor, much to my wife's chagrin, I often tell people I meet that I have been happily married for 32 years..... I then add "Been Married 39."   Anyone who is married chuckles as reality is that not every year is perfect, not every year like a Hallmark Card.  I can tell the joke because we have been married Happily for Most of the time.   

Crow, to put things in perspective, you said you had 3 relationships and your 20  I am 57 and have had only one.  Playing the numbers game you have far more experience than I do


----------



## Ultraroel

I'm sticking to what I said earlier:

Be confident in who you are and you will attract scores of girl/guys.
Confidence is not arrogance. Being who you want to be helps a lot


----------



## Patrick

PrinzeCharming said:


> _Attract women?
> These techniques usually work.
> _



Or if you can't quite stomach all of the above, there's always sex.


----------



## LeeC

On the theme of what Bob said. Once when I was younger (no thanks, don't want to go through that again), the wife and I were at a gathering of neighbors. Thinking myself clever, I mentioned that in every man's life he should have one good dog and one good women, and that I'd had many good dogs. 

We're born a blank slate, and fight like hell to keep it that way ;-)


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> But for you to do that, you have already attracted the woman.
> You're in bed with her, already! Hehehe.
> That can be an advice on how to keep her.




Oh I was focused on maintaining their attraction.


----------



## dither

Reichelina said:


> But for you to do that, you have already attracted the woman.
> You're in bed with her, already! Hehehe.
> That can be an advice on how to keep her.
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> How to attract women?
> 
> Be smart.
> 
> Wearing glasses is hot.
> Smell nice, oh so nice.
> Not a huge fan of abs but broad shoulders though...
> 
> Okay maybe these apply only to me. Hehe.
> 
> Humour is important. I always goof around.



Funny you should say that about glasses.
I think that glasses make  women look hot and yet they, and men, seem to hate having to wear them.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> Funny you should say that about glasses.
> I think that glasses make  women look hot and yet they, and men, seem to hate having to wear them.



I have glasses but I don't need it to the point that without it  i'm blind. 
But i need it most of the time. I can be fine without them, just a massive headache after.

But still, confidence is the gem.


----------



## dither

Ahh confidence, a most glorious but elusive asset. If only it could be bought.


----------



## escorial

watched the film tootsie the other day and the scene where he is outside at a party and tell's the girl exactley what she wanted to hear and then gets a drink thrown over him was so funny....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> But still, confidence is the gem.





dither said:


> Ahh confidence, a most glorious but elusive asset. If only it could be bought.



If only there wasn't such a blurry border between confidence and arrogance. It's hard to tell if someone simply has a healthy amount of self esteem.... or a bloated ego. 


One thing I look for in human beings, regardless of gender, is humility. Such a rare quality.


----------



## InstituteMan

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> If only there wasn't such a blurry border between confidence and arrogance. It's hard to tell if someone simply has a healthy amount of self esteem.... or a bloated ego.
> 
> 
> One thing I look for in human beings, regardless of gender, is humility. Such a rare quality.



True confidence usually comes with humility, in my experience.


----------



## Firemajic

InstituteMan said:


> True confidence usually comes with humility, in my experience.





People who are confident can afford humility...


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Quote Originally Posted by InstituteMan  View Post
> True confidence usually comes with humility, in my experience.
> 
> 
> People who are confident can afford humility...



I found increased confidence gave me more tolerance, I reckon you could replace 'humility' with 'tolerance' in both those quotes.


----------



## alanmt

Sexy forum avatars. That works, right?


----------



## Sam

InstituteMan said:


> True confidence usually comes with humility, in my experience.



True confidence comes from knowing that you're good without needing validation from someone else to prove it -- to yourself or them. 

People who display humility usually, in my experience, downplay their talent or ability because they lack the confidence to believe that they're as good as someone tells them they are. Thus, they sell themselves short, which is not the action of a person who has confidence in themselves. 

When I was in high school, my teachers used to say to me, "You're very intelligent, Sam." My reply would invariably be something like, "Nah, I'm not that intelligent, Mrs Teacher." I wasn't the sort of person who could answer that question without downplaying the compliment. It wasn't humility: it was lack of belief and self-confidence. 

Now, when people say something like, "You're a very good writer, Sam," my answer is invariably: "I know I am, but thank you." 

I am a very good writer, and I am very intelligent, and I have the confidence to unapologetically say that today. 

If _I _don't say it, who's going to say it for me?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Sam said:


> True confidence comes from knowing that you're good without needing validation from someone else to prove it -- to yourself or them.
> 
> People who display humility usually, in my experience, downplay their talent or ability because they lack the confidence to believe that they're as good as someone tells them they are. Thus, they sell themselves short, which is not the action of a person who has confidence in themselves.



Absolutely correct. True confidence outweighs humility. If someone seeks validation, there's nothing confident about that.


----------



## Firemajic

PrinzeCharming said:


> Absolutely correct. True confidence outweighs humility. If someone seeks validation, there's nothing confident about that.





Confidence WITH.... with humility.... Means [to me] That a person is confident enough to walk through life quietly... No need for an entourage to announce your arrival, no need to blather on and on about who you are, what you have or what you do... you can stay quiet, because you are CONFIDENT ... confident that people will be able to see who you are... NOTHING is a bigger turn off than a man who's ego is waaay larger than his ... I mean who's brain is smaller than his di... whatever...anyway... that's just my opinion....lol... sheeeit...


----------



## InstituteMan

I think we're defining humility differently, Sam. To me, humility isn't downplaying one's abilities; it's letting one's abilities speak for themselves. I agree with you that diminishing yourself isn't very attractive--to women or men.


----------



## LeeC

Have you learned enough to take advantage of this deal?


----------



## Firemajic

alanmt said:


> Sexy forum avatars. That works, right?




Haahaaa.... yeah! A pic IS worth a thousand words....


----------



## Plasticweld

I am pretty sure that woman have always been attracted to an alpha male.  While it's somehow intellectual to speak of humility. I personally don't know many women that would chose the shy guy who stands off to the side because he does not want the attention.    I am attracted to women who make good breeding stock, kind of figure it is not that different for them.   Of coarse no one has ever accused me of being an intellectual either.


----------



## Firemajic

Humility: Humility is defined as self restraint from excessive vanity, often in contrast to Narcissism, hubris and other forms of pride...


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> Humility: Humility is defined as self restraint from excessive vanity, often in contrast to Narcissism, hubris and other forms of pride...



I swear the following is true:  I once heard a guy speak in front of an audience for about twenty minutes.  About fifteen of those were taken up by telling us how good he was at being humble.  He didn't see it - I thought it was very funny.


----------



## dither

Plasticweld said:


> I am pretty sure that woman have always been attracted to an alpha male.  While it's somehow intellectual to speak of humility. I personally don't know many women that would chose the shy guy who stands off to the side because he does not want the attention.    I am attracted to women who make good breeding stock, kind of figure it is not that different for them.   Of coarse no one has ever accused me of being an intellectual either.




PW is right,
the good guy never gets the girl.
Well, second hand maybe. The bad guy's cast-off.
And then, more often than not, she's only trading herself for a bill-payer.


----------



## escorial

in a pub by me above a chair is a banner..desperate and dateless....


----------



## aurora borealis

dither said:


> PW is right,
> the good guy never gets the girl.
> Well, second hand maybe. The bad guy's cast-off.
> And then, more often than not, she's only trading herself for a bill-payer.



When I was younger, I was told very frequently "he's being mean to you because he likes you". This, I believe, is why the "good guy never gets the girl", because we're taught that bullying is a sign of attraction and end up ignoring the nice guy, who becomes a friend because he's being very nice.


----------



## Gyarachu

aurora borealis said:


> When I was younger, I was told very frequently "he's being mean to you because he likes you". This, I believe, is why the "good guy never gets the girl", because we're taught that bullying is a sign of attraction and end up ignoring the nice guy, who becomes a friend because he's being very nice.



Huh. Now there's a connection I never made before. Interesting stuff.

However, I do disagree strongly with that particular adage. One of my best friends in college was the definition of "nice guy." We're talking zero percent bad-boy without the slightest hint of a rebellious streak. And yet every guy on campus was competing with him for their love interests. Or rather, every woman was competing for him (the kicker is if you tried to tease him about it, he would get very red and very uncomfortable very quickly--too nice!). In fact, when he asked his now-wife out on their first date she confessed her anxiety over the fact that every one of her friends was into him as well, and she was afraid she'd have to be constantly vying with them.

The point is, being a nice guy can work just fine. From what I've noticed, the whole idea that it can't seems more confirmation bias than anything. When I look at the people in my life, I see plenty of nice guys who've charmed awesome women.


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> PW is right,
> the good guy never gets the girl.
> Well, second hand maybe. The bad guy's cast-off.
> And then, more often than not, she's only trading herself for a bill-payer.



Not never.

I'm a girl. The good guy got me. Lol.


----------



## dither

It happens, of course.
Maybe it's because i'm a wimp that i see things as i do.
There is much bitterness and resentment inside me.


----------



## dither

Gyarachu said:


> Huh. Now there's a connection I never made before. Interesting stuff.
> 
> However, I do disagree strongly with that particular adage. One of my best friends in college was the definition of "nice guy." We're talking zero percent bad-boy without the slightest hint of a rebellious streak. And yet every guy on campus was competing with him for their love interests. Or rather, every woman was competing for him (the kicker is if you tried to tease him about it, he would get very red and very uncomfortable very quickly--too nice!). In fact, when he asked his now-wife out on their first date she confessed her anxiety over the fact that every one of her friends was into him as well, and she was afraid she'd have to be constantly vying with them.
> 
> The point is, being a nice guy can work just fine. From what I've noticed, the whole idea that it can't seems more confirmation bias than anything. When I look at the people in my life, I see plenty of nice guys who've charmed awesome women.



They see the bad guy as a protector. Someone who'll take care of them.


----------



## aurora borealis

Gyarachu said:


> Huh. Now there's a connection I never made before. Interesting stuff.
> 
> However, I do disagree strongly with that particular adage. One of my best friends in college was the definition of "nice guy." We're talking zero percent bad-boy without the slightest hint of a rebellious streak. And yet every guy on campus was competing with him for their love interests. Or rather, every woman was competing for him (the kicker is if you tried to tease him about it, he would get very red and very uncomfortable very quickly--too nice!). In fact, when he asked his now-wife out on their first date she confessed her anxiety over the fact that every one of her friends was into him as well, and she was afraid she'd have to be constantly vying with them.
> 
> The point is, being a nice guy can work just fine. From what I've noticed, the whole idea that it can't seems more confirmation bias than anything. When I look at the people in my life, I see plenty of nice guys who've charmed awesome women.



I don't agree with it either; it was just spouted to me whenever I complained about *insert name here* being a bully. I've never liked the bad boys (because they tend, invariably, to be assholes who don't care about women at all and just want us for sex) and in my personal life the good guys have never had trouble with women. (In fact, you had trouble getting the good guys because all the other girls noticed that they were good.)


----------



## InstituteMan

I don't think it's so much a good guy/bad guy thing as different women like different things in men. Some women are attracted to men because of traits that also make those men poor partners over the long term, and vice versa. To steal a line, the heart (and other parts of the anatomy) wants what it wants, and it's going to get its way. Attracting a woman (or a man) is, to a large degree, a matter of finding someone who finds you attractive.


----------



## Ultraroel

|In the end it's not about good boy/bad boy.
Its just more common for the "bad boy" to feel secure and safe for who he is, cause he probably had a lot of confirmation from his peers.
Where the "good boy" Has always been told to be someone else than themselves and therefore it's hard to be confident in who you are. 

I've learned that being a "bad boy" in a different sense is only damaging to your ego.

"bad boy/ good boy" arguments are stupid by default anyway.. but I think this side goes up


----------



## Boofy

I personally don't go for good or bad. I go for funny. I think trying to define people as good or bad is a little silly, futile even. Most people are fairly grey areas. It's not like there is a standardised set of good and bad traits to define us by. One person's good can be another person's questionable. One person's questionable can be another person's out of the question.


----------



## bazz cargo

Good ta see ya Boofy.

It would take a lot of digging around to discover what is genetic and what is circumstantial that drives the relationship.  Rule of thumb, the stranger the genes the more interesting the relationship.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Boofy said:


> I personally don't go for good or bad. I go for funny. I think trying to define people as good or bad is a little silly, futile even. Most people are fairly grey areas. It's not like there is a standardised set of good and bad traits to define us by. One person's good can be another person's questionable. One person's questionable can be another person's out of the question.



It depends what you are writing, if it is serious, true to life, educational stuff, then what you say applies. If you are writing aa detective novel or a Western that follows the traditional pattern of semi-predictable entertainment then good guys and bad guys are part of that pattern.


----------



## Reichelina

bazz cargo said:


> Good ta see ya Boofy.
> 
> It would take a lot of digging around to discover what is genetic and what is circumstantial that drives the relationship.  Rule of thumb, the stranger the genes the more interesting the relationship.



The stranger the genes? 
You mean like four eyes, three noses, 20 strands of hair only, blue skin? Gahahahahha.


----------



## Gyarachu

Reichelina said:


> The stranger the genes?
> You mean like four eyes, three noses, 20 strands of hair only, blue skin? Gahahahahha.



Nearsighted, mouth-breathing, balding Lions fan.

You just described my college roommate.

Uncanny.


----------



## Patrick

Plasticweld said:


> I am pretty sure that woman have always been attracted to an alpha male. While it's somehow intellectual to speak of humility. I personally don't know many women that would chose the shy guy who stands off to the side because he does not want the attention. I am attracted to women who make good breeding stock, kind of figure it is not that different for them. Of coarse no one has ever accused me of being an intellectual either.



I don't believe in the alpha male rubbish. We're human beings. Our social interactions don't consist of grunts and ball scratching (unless I've just woken up).



Sam said:


> People who display humility usually, in my experience, downplay their talent or ability because they lack the confidence to believe that they're as good as someone tells them they are. Thus, they sell themselves short, which is not the action of a person who has confidence in themselves.



That's not actual humility, Sam. The best example of a man is Jesus of Nazereth, and he was totally self-forgetful. Self-forgetfulness is true humility, and none of us is inherently self-forgetful. That's the whole point. You make a conscious effort not to make everything about yourself. If somebody compliments your work the correct response is: thank you.


----------



## escorial

I find celibacy very easy and I'm not a priest or gay...hello sailor


----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> I find celibacy very easy and I'm not a priest or gay...hello sailor



I agree with you. I don't find it difficult either.


----------



## dale

i am totally "alfalfa" in this clip. lol.  that is me to a tee with women........

[video=youtube;MxIiJC9nDdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxIiJC9nDdQ[/video]


----------



## Boofy

> _Good ta see ya Boofy._
> 
> _It would take a lot of digging around to discover what is genetic and what is circumstantial that drives the relationship. Rule of thumb, the stranger the genes the more interesting the relationship._





Reichelina said:


> The stranger the genes?
> You mean like four eyes, three noses, 20 strands of hair only, blue skin? Gahahahahha.



I have four kidneys but people still think my run o' the mill two-kidneyed sister is hotter than me, if anecdotal evidence counts for anything. Having spare kidneys doesn't exactly scream sexy and so far the male subconscious has failed to be stirred by the mention. I do drop the fact into awkward silences on occasion to test the theory.


----------



## dale

Boofy said:


> I have four kidneys but people still find my regular two-kidneyed sister hotter than me, if anecdotal evidence counts for anything. Having spare kidneys doesn't exactly scream sexy and so far the male subconscious has failed to be stirred by the mention. I do drop the fact into awkward silences on occasion to test the theory.



oh wow. hey. harvesting kidneys is a hobby of mine. we should hook up.


----------



## Boofy

dale said:


> oh wow. hey. harvesting kidneys is a hobby of mine. we should hook up.



Why did I read that? _Why _did I read that? How do I _un_read that?

This is one of those times where, "I bet you say that to all the girls" is damned appropriate.


----------



## Reichelina

Boofy said:


> I have four kidneys but people still think my run o' the mill two-kidneyed sister is hotter than me, if anecdotal evidence counts for anything. Having spare kidneys doesn't exactly scream sexy and so far the male subconscious has failed to be stirred by the mention. I do drop the fact into awkward silences on occasion to test the theory.



You're kidding.
Please, tell me you're kidding.

You're not kidding, are you?


----------



## Boofy

About the extra kidneys or the fact that I like to make people uncomfortable by telling them about it? Both are true, for the record 

They're duplex kidneys. You can sometimes get a pair on one side but not the other. It's more common that you'd think to have three. You just never find out about them until something konks out, ha. You could have four _right now_.


----------



## Reichelina

Boofy said:


> About the extra kidneys or the fact that I like to make people uncomfortable by telling them about it? Both are true, for the record
> 
> They're duplex kidneys. You can sometimes get a pair on one side but not the other. It's more common that you'd think to have even three. You just never find out about them until something konks out, ha. You could have four _right now_.



--calls doctor and schedules an appointment--


----------



## escorial

today in the city centre they are asking you to wear badges with your name on and a brief description of you on it....I'm going there today because there is a free gig at the pier head with local bands...i'll go for my badge first and ask for..Escorial..desperate and dateless....


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> today in the city centre they are asking you to wear badges with your name on and a brief description of you on it....I'm going there today because there is a free gig at the pier head with local bands...i'll go for my badge first and ask for..Escorial..desperate and dateless....




I think your badge should say : Escorial, poet extraordinaire, still searching...


----------



## Reichelina

escorial said:


> today in the city centre they are asking you to wear badges with your name on and a brief description of you on it....I'm going there today because there is a free gig at the pier head with local bands...i'll go for my badge first and ask for..Escorial..desperate and dateless....





Firemajic said:


> I think your badge should say : Escorial, poet extraordinaire, still searching...



Why don't you, two give it a shot? Firemajic? Escorial? 
--wink--


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> I think your badge should say : Escorial, poet extraordinaire, still searching...






[video=youtube_share;CCOEYgMQjCI]https://youtu.be/CCOEYgMQjCI[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Hope you e'score, escorial.


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Hope you e'score, escorial.




back of the net.....


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> today in the city centre they are asking you to wear badges with your name on and a brief description of you on it....I'm going there today because there is a free gig at the pier head with local bands...i'll go for my badge first and ask for..Escorial..desperate and dateless....




Escorial:  Poet auditioning partners.


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> Escorial:  Poet auditioning partners.




single file please....


----------



## escorial

standing in the crowd yesterday at a gig this woman kept looking over,offering me drinks and talking..it was a bit embarrassing she was with another couple and her guy was getting pretty miffed...I think she had to much to drink..ha,ha


----------



## Firemajic

At least your date did not lick your face.... I went out on a date, with some guy who brought his huge smelly dog... I love dogs! But sheeeit, I don't want to be mauled by one... every time he said something,and I turned to him to reply, his dog stuck her huge slobbering head over the seat, and licked my ENTIRE face.... He kept saying, "are you ok Babe"...I THOUGHT he was talking to MEEEEE... He was NOT, he was talking to his dog.... I went home .. early, showered and grabbed my Doritos....


----------



## escorial

and now it's a memory...there has to be a poem in there....


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> At least your date did not lick your face.... I went out on a date, with some guy who brought his huge smelly dog... I love dogs! But sheeeit, I don't want to be mauled by one... every time he said something,and I turned to him to reply, his dog stuck her huge slobbering head over the seat, and licked my ENTIRE face.... He kept saying, "are you ok Babe"...I THOUGHT he was talking to MEEEEE... He was NOT, he was talking to his dog.... I went home .. early, showered and grabbed my Doritos....



watched some video art in the Bluecoat Gallery yesterday and this woman comedian made me think of your date..it went something like this

" I joined a dating site called date with a pet and it was for people who love their pets and want to meet people of the same type..anyway the date was going well until I felt my leg being sniffed and then it started humping my leg..he never brought his dog which was a bit off putting"


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> watched some video art in the Bluecoat Gallery yesterday and this woman comedian made me think of your date..it went something like this
> 
> " I joined a dating site called date with a pet and it was for people who love their pets and want to meet people of the same type..anyway the date was going well until I felt my leg being sniffed and then it started humping my leg..he never brought his dog which was a bit off putting"





LMAO... Well, I assumed it WAS the dog licking my face.... now, not so sure.... hahaaa...


----------



## escorial

she was so fuuny....she said I went to a slimming meeting and a few weeks went by and the woman running it said your not losing weight..are you getting you carbs mixed up with your protein..no I put my chicken on one plate and my chips on another..ha


----------



## escorial

anyone found that someone special yet....


----------



## dither

Is anybody looking?

I know it's easy to say but it's not good to think about it imo. Just let life happen i say and be open to the possibility. That's what i did. :cower:


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....


Yes, a good many years ago


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....



slight mis-phrasing - "Has that someone special found anyone yet?" - let's remember which sex makes the decisions about these things


----------



## Cran

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....



Twice. That's enough for one lifetime.


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....



In May of 1990.  Hal Clement (the sci-fi author) was leading a discussion on cooking and eating in space...


----------



## kaminoshiyo

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....



Search pending...


----------



## Ariel

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....


You'll know him as Kilroy214.  We make the other staff positively sick backstage, what with the goo-goo eyes and flirting. We'll be married for a year in a month.


----------



## Phil Istine

escorial said:


> anyone found that someone special yet....



Yes, I went to live with her to stop her stalking me.

I've lived on my own for years as that put me off.
It may sound self-centred, but I've found that having a good relationship with myself has to come first.


----------



## escorial

I enjoyed reading those responses......cool


----------



## Kevin

Every seven years it's all out with the old; in with the new. Me, I walk in and say who tfru?  She just smiles, squatting in the middle of a debris pile that used to be our furnishings, machete-sticking the floor, like Bewitched in Trilogy of Terror.  I don't know if it'll be a body part gets hacked off, or Kundalini nights. Damn, Woman... damn.


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Every seven years it's all out with the old; in with the new. Me, I walk in and say who tfru?  She just smiles, squatting in the middle of a debris pile that used to be our furnishings, machete-sticking the floor, like Bewitched in Trilogy of Terror.  I don't know if it'll be a body part gets hacked off, or Kundalini nights. Damn, Woman... damn.



she's like a bit of old furniture..you just get use to it being around....


----------



## Kevin

escorial said:


> she's like a bit of old furniture..you just get use to it being around....


old furniture? Man, you must have some far out wild furniture


----------



## wainscottbl

Become gay. Problem solved. Worked for Shakespeare. Those women and shifting change. Otherwise, who knows. I hate women. Vile creatures. And yet...lovely and wonderful!!!!


----------



## escorial

wainscottbl said:


> Become gay. Problem solved. Worked for Shakespeare. Those women and shifting change. Otherwise, who knows. I hate women. Vile creatures. And yet...lovely and wonderful!!!!


 yeah..gay men often have many girlfriends....shaky was gay!!!.....to be or not to be!!!


----------



## wainscottbl

I seriously have thought half my problems would be solved if I was gay. At least half my problems are women. and it usually has to do with my feeling of them being fickle and too indirect. I hate mind games. I hate the chase. I'd like to fox hunt one day, but I don't want to chase even Megan Fox. Taylor Swift would just run off later, and go howl a song. But yeah, I hate their games. :love-struck:


----------



## escorial

sam fox was my first love..page 3 stunner in her day...takes me back to my youth that does


----------



## wainscottbl

> sam fox was my first love..page 3 stunner in her day...takes me back to my youth that does










That was mine back in the day. She was pretty cute in 10 Things About You. She played the part of the Biaca figure in _10 Things I Hate About You_, a move based of The Taming of the Shrew. Of course, she's a forty something year old woman now, and I'm not a cougar chaser--I am 30. Speaking of _10 Things I Hate About You, _which I have been meaning to watch lately, Heath Ledger is a great, lost actor. It's really sad we lost him. I love his Joker.


----------



## wainscottbl

Actually, she's 35 (I am 30), but this picture just made her look different at a first glance. She's aging though. I've been in love with a girl four years older than me (I was in my twenties), and considered dating on four years older. The second  one didn't work out for practical reasons. And probably for the better. She was always trying to get me to buy these health supplements. I would have gotten fat just to spite her. But I did love her little Hispanic accent. She was from Peru. I love their accents. The way they say their vowels is just so wonderful. And let me tell you South American women are a whole different ballgame than Mexican women. I prefer them to Mexican women. They are very charming women.


----------



## dither

Y'know i met a lovely young woman the other day and i mean she _was _young, twenty i'd say. Purely by chance, not intentional, and thought to myself "why didn't i think of that years ago?" A complete stranger came up to me and asked me if i knew the way to a public footpath that lead across open countryside to a neighbouring Village. As he did so i looked up and saw this tall slim girl with long blonde hair and dressed like an athlete striding out of a side-street just a few metres away. ( I can't believe i did this ) "Excuse me!" I said to _her, _stopping her in her tracks as she passed by, "the public footpath to Letts is down there isn't?" pointing to where she'd just come. "Yes" she said smiling, "just walk down to the bottom and it's sign-posted". I thanked her. The stranger thanked her, and she went on her way.

The next day, i ran into her, and for a moment there was this very nervy "should i shouldn't i what do i do now moment". Then she seemed to almost half-heartedly smiled. I took that as my cue to speak and she responded.

Now, i have an idea what time she walks her dog and am avoiding her like the plague. I don't know whether i should speak if i see her again or not. I don't want to offend or embarrass her. My point is, how easy was that?


----------



## Sam

wainscottbl said:


> That was mine back in the day. She was pretty cute in 10 Things About You. She played the part of the Biaca figure in _10 Things I Hate About You_, a move based of The Taming of the Shrew. Of course, she's a forty something year old woman now, and I'm not a cougar chaser--I am 30. Speaking of _10 Things I Hate About You, _which I have been meaning to watch lately, Heath Ledger is a great, lost actor. It's really sad we lost him. I love his Joker.



Larisa Oleynik was the crush of every '80s boy growing up, followed closely by Tiffani Amber Thiessan (sp?) in _Saved by the Bell, _and Amy Johnson from _The Power Rangers. _​


----------



## Ultraroel

dither said:


> Y'know i met a lovely young woman the other day and i mean she _was _young, twenty i'd say. Purely by chance, not intentional, and thought to myself "why didn't i think of that years ago?" A complete stranger came up to me and asked me if i knew the way to a public footpath that lead across open countryside to a neighbouring Village. As he did so i looked up and saw this tall slim girl with long blonde hair and dressed like an athlete striding out of a side-street just a few metres away. ( I can't believe i did this ) "Excuse me!" I said to _her, _stopping her in her tracks as she passed by, "the public footpath to Letts is down there isn't?" pointing to where she'd just come. "Yes" she said smiling, "just walk down to the bottom and it's sign-posted". I thanked her. The stranger thanked her, and she went on her way.
> 
> The next day, i ran into her, and for a moment there was this very nervy "should i shouldn't i what do i do now moment". Then she seemed to almost half-heartedly smiled. I took that as my cue to speak and she responded.
> 
> Now, i have an idea what time she walks her dog and am avoiding her like the plague. I don't know whether i should speak if i see her again or not. I don't want to offend or embarrass her. My point is, how easy was that?



It's always as easy as that. For the last 2 years I've been with my girlfriend and we are quite happy, but I often do things like that for my roommate.
Which often gets awkward, cause I initiate a conversation with a group of people so he can talk to a girl. I usually end up talking to these people for quite some time, while he stands next to me awkwardly, cause he doesn't know what to say. When I didn't have a girlfriend, that didn't matter as I actually could just talk to the girls in order to attract them and he could be the mysterious guy.. Now my girlfriend is often with me and it seems like I just need friends and he's just standing there..

I recently gave up on this and asked him to just start saying "Hi" to at least 10 strangers every day to get him over the feeling of awkwardness. 
I don't think he does though..


----------



## dither

Ultraroel said:


> I recently gave up on this and asked him to just start saying "Hi" to at least 10 strangers every day to get him over the feeling of awkwardness.
> I don't think he does though..




Ultra,
no way would i have _could_​ i have done that way back or _now _even but especially not when it mattered. Guess i was/am just the awkward one.


----------



## Ultraroel

dither said:


> Ultra,
> no way would i have _could_​ i have done that way back or _now _even but especially not when it mattered. Guess i was/am just the awkward one.



I didn't mean to diminish your personal experience by the way. 
It's great that it wasn't that hard and that the next time you pass by, you can always try again!

Also, not always talking to someone, allows you to start talking the next time:
"Sorry, I kind ignored you last time, but I had a lot on my mind and was not really paying attentiuon. Only after you passed me I realized it was you. So, how you've been?"

I used to be the same, awkwardish. till I was forced by my friends to take care of myself and I realized that the barriers of talking to others were mostly created by myself.
Most people will respond friendly and open when you start a conversation.

Striking up a conversation is something that you will have to learn. A great win for you that you were able to start this conversation. 
Don't think about the subject you talk about, if it gets awkward, just tell someone you have to move on and go.


----------



## dither

Ultraroel,
i'm an old man, none of this matters now, there won't _be _" a next time" and i won't _have to learn _​anything.


----------



## wainscottbl

dither said:


> Y'know i met a lovely young woman the other day and i mean she _was _young, twenty i'd say. Purely by chance, not intentional, and thought to myself "why didn't i think of that years ago?" A complete stranger came up to me and asked me if i knew the way to a public footpath that lead across open countryside to a neighbouring Village. As he did so i looked up and saw this tall slim girl with long blonde hair and dressed like an athlete striding out of a side-street just a few metres away. ( I can't believe i did this ) "Excuse me!" I said to _her, _stopping her in her tracks as she passed by, "the public footpath to Letts is down there isn't?" pointing to where she'd just come. "Yes" she said smiling, "just walk down to the bottom and it's sign-posted". I thanked her. The stranger thanked her, and she went on her way.
> 
> The next day, i ran into her, and for a moment there was this very nervy "should i shouldn't i what do i do now moment". Then she seemed to almost half-heartedly smiled. I took that as my cue to speak and she responded.
> 
> Now, i have an idea what time she walks her dog and am avoiding her like the plague. I don't know whether i should speak if i see her again or not. I don't want to offend or embarrass her. My point is, how easy was that?



[video=youtube;TvetwclCFq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvetwclCFq4[/video]


----------



## dither

Would like to play the clip but i don't have sound here.


----------



## Reichelina

Give her food. Lots of it. 
Tell her you like a girl who eats! 

HAHA.


----------



## escorial

go to a red light district.....


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> go to a red light district.....



No no, that's where the women attract men,different thing.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> No no, that's where the women attract men,different thing.



years ago I lived in Blackstock Road in Finsbury park and my flat was at the very top of the house...nearly all the flats were used by working girls and once they got to know you it was one of the friendliest places I have ever lived..the flip side was seeing punters being had off and pimps going about their stuff..but still happy memories.


----------



## escorial

anyone due on a first date....where here to help..ha,ha


----------



## escorial

cupids out of a job......or are you all getting married and not inviting me


----------



## escorial

if a woman ever looks at you like this then lucky you.....

[video=youtube_share;vCY4ryE9uFU]https://youtu.be/vCY4ryE9uFU[/video]


----------



## dither

Don't try i say.
If they're interested they'll let you know.


----------



## Carly Berg

Money! Hahaha.


----------



## escorial

why don't you supermodels marry binmen....


----------



## Firemajic

How to attract a woman... STOP lying! Be HONEST! Say what you mean, and for the love of God... mean what you say... jeeeeezze... how hard is that??? HUMMMMmm????


----------



## Cran

Well, I don't know if means anything, but I seem to have attracted a woman from ... lets say, around two thirds of a lifetime ago. I must have done something right.*


_*And the feedback so far on both sides is that things between us are better than either of us imagined, let alone hoped for. So much for a dedicated life of celibacy and denial. _


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> How to attract a woman... STOP lying! Be HONEST! Say what you mean, and for the love of God... mean what you say... jeeeeezze... how hard is that??? HUMMMMmm????



IF YOU WANT TO DIE "God , you look awfulthis morning.", "That colour really doesn't suit you.", "Stop complaining about trifles." I don't think so !!


----------



## Ultraroel

I would say that to make them feel insecure and then follow up with a compliment. It'll puzzle them bigtime.. then ignore all kinds of follow up on their side.


----------



## The Fantastical

Ultraroel said:


> I would say that to make them feel insecure and then follow up with a compliment. It'll puzzle them bigtime.. then ignore all kinds of follow up on their side.




Sooo....act like a giant manipulative jerk? Yeah... great plan...to end up alone.


----------



## Ultraroel

Well.. I know how to attract women. I just don't know how to keep them


----------



## Firemajic

Cran said:


> Well, I don't know if means anything, but I seem to have attracted a woman from ... lets say, around two thirds of a lifetime ago. I must have done something right.*
> 
> 
> _*And the feedback so far on both sides is that things between us are better than either of us imagined, let alone hoped for. So much for a dedicated life of celibacy and denial. _





Cran, You know and I know that as life's general rule, there are not many second chances to get "love" right... IF you are fortunate enough to get that second chance... that is a fabulous thing... Good luck and best wishes... maybe there really is hope for the rest of us...


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> IF YOU WANT TO DIE "God , you look awfulthis morning.", "That colour really doesn't suit you.", "Stop complaining about trifles." I don't think so !!





LMAO.... well, there is honesty... then there is stupidity....


----------



## The Fantastical

Ultraroel said:


> Well.. I know how to attract women. I just don't know how to keep them



Wow... I am so _not _surprised...

Maybe for a change, try being a nice guy, who does what he says when he says he is going to do it. Who treats women, right, makes them feel safe in your affection, loved, supported and be there for them when they need you. It is more work but the chances are that it will work a whole lot better than the plan you mentioned.


----------



## Ultraroel

Did you ever try that? Did it work for you? Cause I did and I got cheated upon by several of them.. so think whatever you want, I'll be fine anyway


----------



## Firemajic

Ultraroel said:


> Did you ever try that? Did it work for you? Cause I did and I got cheated upon by several of them.. so think whatever you want, I'll be fine anyway





I am sorry you got cheated on... that hurts like hell, and for some reason, we think that when we are cheated on.. it is our fault.. [ well, I always think that..] Unfortunately, jerks and scumbags come in BOTH sexes... But I would hope that you would not sink to their level... I would hope, that you rise above it...


----------



## The Fantastical

Ultraroel said:


> Did you ever try that? Did it work for you? Cause I did and I got cheated upon by several of them.. so think whatever you want, I'll be fine anyway





Firemajic said:


> I am sorry you got cheated on... that hurts like hell, and for some reason, we think that when we are cheated on.. it is our fault.. [ well, I always think that..] Unfortunately, jerks and scumbags come in BOTH sexes... But I would hope that you would not sink to their level... I would hope, that you rise above it...



What she said.... 

And no haven't tried it but it is how I would like a man to treat me....


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> IF YOU WANT TO DIE "God , you look awfulthis morning.", "That colour really doesn't suit you.", "Stop complaining about trifles." I don't think so !!


Or, as when the wife asked, "Do these jeans make me look fat?" I answered, "I can't tell, you're blocking the light."


----------



## Kevin

Lee the thrill seeker.


----------



## Cran

I really like to look at women. Natural*, beautiful women. Sue me. 

But, when it comes to love and companionship, I discovered long ago that shape doesn't matter. What does matter is the girl inside, the one I see in her eyes and smile, and hear in her words, and sense in her actions. And if there is woman, rhythm, and flow, then I'm interested. Skin is skin. Give me some, and fashion can go hang.



_*That doesn't mean hairy or living like a Cro-magnon; it means not augmented with silicon, surgery, artificially straightened teeth, or recycled piss injections._


----------



## Firemajic

Cran said:


> I really like to look at women. Natural*, beautiful women. Sue me.
> 
> But, when it comes to love and companionship, I discovered long ago that shape doesn't matter. What does matter is the girl inside, the one I see in her eyes and smile, and hear in her words, and sense in her actions. And if there is woman, rhythm, and flow, then I'm interested. Skin is skin. Give me some, and fashion can go hang.
> 
> 
> 
> _*That doesn't mean hairy or living like a Cro-magnon; it means not augmented with silicon, surgery, artificially straightened teeth, or recycled piss injections._






I see........................................ well, you describe what every woman wants... soooo, clone yourself and send me one... I will pay shipping... and I PROMISE I am NOT hairy... and my teeth are my own.... and I always smell fabulous...  well sure I may have a FEW tiny flaws..... maybe...  



OKKKK.... %#%&^$***!!! I DON"T shave my legs EVERY damn day.... soooo what..... sue me....


----------



## The Fantastical

Firemajic said:


> I see........................................ well, you describe what every woman wants... soooo, clone yourself and send me one... I will pay shipping... and I PROMISE I am NOT hairy... and my teeth are my own.... and I always smell fabulous...  well sure I may have a FEW tiny flaws..... maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> OKKKK.... %#%&^$***!!! I DON"T shave my legs EVERY damn day.... soooo what..... sue me....



Of course we are perfect! Down to the very last flaw!  lol


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Or, as when the wife asked, "Do these jeans make me look fat?" I answered, "I can't tell, you're blocking the light."


That's not the honest answer, that is 'No, it's not the jeans.'

Hey, what's wrong with hairy? Hairy can be beautiful too.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> That's not the honest answer, that is 'No, it's not the jeans.'
> 
> .




:roll: I bet you sleep on the couch.... a LOT....


----------



## Cran

Firemajic said:


> I see........................................ well, you describe what every woman wants... soooo, clone yourself and send me one... I will pay shipping... and I PROMISE I am NOT hairy... and my teeth are my own.... and I always smell fabulous...  well sure I may have a FEW tiny flaws..... maybe...
> 
> OKKKK.... %#%&^$***!!! I DON"T shave my legs EVERY damn day.... soooo what..... sue me....


I was once asked if I had an older brother available. Cloning is beyond my budget right now, but from what I know of you, Fire, you deserve some good in your life, and I honestly hope you find one who makes you feel like the centre of his universe but not his salvation. You don't need clingy or demanding.



The Fantastical said:


> Of course we are perfect! Down to the very last flaw!  lol


You might have noticed in my signature: Nature abhors perfection ... 

We are all the sum of our journeys and what we've learned from them. Pain teaches change, love gives us hope.




Olly Buckle said:


> Hey, what's wrong with hairy? Hairy can be beautiful too.


Yes, it can. But, when expressing physical connection, hair can be a barrier. There is a world of difference between being touched or kissed through hair and being touched or kissed directly on freshly sensitised skin. And there is something a bit off-putting about stopping to remove a hair from between your teeth or stuck on your tongue; it ruins the rhythm and flow.

Mostly, I don't like hairy men unless I know them as people.* That goes back to things that happened when I was a child, and nothing to do with how to attract women.



_*What's worse: I turned into a hairy man, so there was some self-loathing until I realised that I do know me as people, and I'm OK._


----------



## escorial

Cran said:


> [video=youtube;uNLd_HpyeBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNLd_HpyeBw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] Test embed.



bak to the start of the thread dude,,,ha,ha


----------



## escorial

just be yourself...yeah that old crap....


----------



## Olly Buckle

'Be yourself' surely means be honest about yourself, because there are are women who like all sorts of men. I don't mean all at once, though there are women like that, but women who like rich men, or poor men, or holy men, or wicked men; no matter what you are like there is someone somewhere who would appreciate it, and the easiest way of finding them is letting them know what you are like. Most men who have trouble finding a woman try and hide what they are like behind an image of what they think women want. Most women are not fools, they don't know what he really is, but they know he is not what he makes out to be, that spells 'Danger!', and not of an attractive sort.


----------



## escorial

i've been celibate for a while now...one of the easiest things a man can achieve in life


----------



## Phil Istine

With one notable exception, I seem to attract the nutters.
Says a lot about me, I guess.


----------



## DruidPeter

This post has been deleted by the user.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> i've been celibate for a while now...one of the easiest things a man can achieve in life



Same here.


----------



## Cran

escorial said:


> i've been celibate for a while now...one of the easiest things a man can achieve in life





danielstj said:


> Same here.



So was I, until I wasn't.

One sure-fire way I found to attract female interest was to stop looking for it. Just that. Get a life. Enjoy the life you get - that's the tricky bit, but if you can manage it, your scent and body language will change and you will attract an interested female. Sometimes more than one, and then life gets really interesting.


----------



## Ultraroel

Cran said:


> So was I, until I wasn't.
> 
> One sure-fire way I found to attract female interest was to stop looking for it. Just that. Get a life. Enjoy the life you get - that's the tricky bit, but if you can manage it, your scent and body language will change and you will attract an interested female. Sometimes more than one, and then life gets really interesting.



Oeff, I've had that for a while, but maaan, that takes a lot more effort than that its worth


----------



## DruidPeter

This post has been deleted by the user.


----------



## Kevin

You could always just go gay. Then you'd know exactly what they want. "Let's go f..." No mess, some smell. Okay, maybe a lot of smell. How do they put up with us, women that is? I think if I was a woman I'd go gay. Certainly better to look at...


----------



## Phil Istine

There's one particular woman in my circle of friends and acquaintances.
If she were to know the stuff that goes on in my head ...

Probably better to leave it there.

Now I know how the moth feels when it nears the candle flame.


----------



## Ultraroel

@Kevin. I honestly believe males age better than women though


----------



## Kevin

@ Phil- yeah... He  just can't wait to get burned. Lol


----------



## Kevin

Ultraroel said:


> @Kevin. I honestly believe males age better than women though


mmm... maybe, but at some point does it even matter? Then you're back to what's inside.


----------



## Cran

Phil Istine said:


> There's one particular woman in my circle of friends and acquaintances.
> If she were to know the stuff that goes on in my head ...
> 
> Probably better to leave it there.
> 
> Now I know how the moth feels when it nears the candle flame.


You might be surprised to learn just what sort of stuff goes on in her head, or in the head of any interested woman. Women are not so different from us men* in that respect. 

_*Some, if not all, are downright triple-X-rated in their thoughts and desires. And most are much more forthright about discussing it. The trick is to understand any language turn-offs or taboos before you trigger them._

And respect is a big part of success in any endeavour.

There's one particular woman in your circle. She has your interest, yes? Do you know why? Was it your interest from the first, or did she trigger it, perhaps subconsciously? Is there any reason why you shouldn't find out?


----------



## Plasticweld

Phil I know I have shared this before, but being partially deaf and reading lip means I have to really pay attention to people when they speak, I also get a lot cues from body language.  I have to do it.  But what I have found that when speaking to women that it is always perceived as me coming on to them.  I have also found that if I older woman thinks you are hitting on her and she is at all interested...They do latch on you with both hands and don't let go.   


If you are interested in this other woman pretend your deaf; read her lips, study her body language and listen intently to anything she has to say.  I am sure that if there is even the smallest spark that she will have no problem letting you know.   If you are wrong and she is not interested tell her your just hard of hearing.


----------



## LeeC

Can't remember where I saw this.

Marriage at its best is peaceful coexistence with your most adorable adversary.


----------



## dither

I am so glad that i'm over all that nonsense.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> 'Be yourself' surely means be honest about yourself, because there are are women who like all sorts of men. I don't mean all at once, though there are women like that, but women who like rich men, or poor men, or holy men, or wicked men; no matter what you are like there is someone somewhere who would appreciate it, and the easiest way of finding them is letting them know what you are like. Most men who have trouble finding a woman try and hide what they are like behind an image of what they think women want. Most women are not fools, they don't know what he really is, but they know he is not what he makes out to be, that spells 'Danger!', and not of an attractive sort.




Wise words Mr.Buckle.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> i've been celibate for a while now...one of the easiest things a man can achieve in life



It's been about twenty years for me.Tough at first but i'm not troubled by it now. Not sorry that it's over.


----------



## DruidPeter

This post has been deleted by the user.


----------



## Ultraroel

I've never had troubles attracting girls after I turned 18. Before that, I was a wreck. I didn't know what, how and who I wanted to be, as people were pulling on me on all sides, telling me who and what to be. When I moved out of my dads house, I decided fuck all and I will be who I wanted to be. Turned out that the me that I wanted to be and am now, is easy going, easily handles most situations and simply doesn't give two shits when someone doesn't like me. 
And.. It worked like a charm. Girls that I didn't dare to talk to, started coming to me and talk to me. I started feeling comfortable with anyone now...

Now I just don't have a clue what to do once I attracted them and how to keep them around, as my other post might have shown before. 
But hey, that was probably cause of her, not me


----------



## Cran

Ultraroel said:


> Now I just don't have a clue what to do once I attracted them and how to keep them around, as my other post might have shown before.
> But hey, that was probably cause of her, not me


Ah well, keeping the right woman happy/content/determined to stick around is a whole other challenge (or discussion), although the qualities which attracted her in the first place usually play some part in keeping her. Another reason to be honest about yourself right from the start.


----------



## Firemajic

Yeah... Don't set a pace that you can't maintain, looooooooong term, cause let me tell you, if you are romantic, attentive, ect... then you slack off... well! O.M.G.... We silly wimmmmin take that soooo %^#$&^% personal.... The reason my last X in my EXXXXXX....  .... sooooo watchit!


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> Yeah... Don't set a pace that you can't maintain, looooooooong term, cause let me tell you, if you are romantic, attentive, ect... then you slack off... well! O.M.G.... We silly wimmmmin take that soooo %^#$&^% personal.... The reason my last X in my EXXXXXX....  .... sooooo watchit!





That can be a blessing and a curse ...the pace that is.   I had a great breakfast this morning, a pleasant lunch and a very nice supper.... I know only this I will wake up tomorrow and be just as hungry even though I was very well fed today.   I had no idea that it could be controlled... Please tell me more :}


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> That can be a blessing and a curse ...the pace that is.   I had a great breakfast this morning, a pleasant lunch and a very nice supper.... I know only this I will wake up tomorrow and be just as hungry even though I was very well fed today.   I had no idea that it could be controlled... Please tell me more :}





 You must be doin something right..  you got 3 meals today, and hopefully you won't be sleepin on the couch....


----------



## Plasticweld

I have it pretty good, I get fed even when Linda is not hungry.  While I can watch the cooking shows I can't dine out, and she is not afraid to try a new receipt.  I figure after 40 years I'm pretty lucky... still smiling; but I am a fat guy married to gal that likes to cook. :}


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> I have it pretty good, I get fed even when Linda is not hungry.  While I can watch the cooking shows I can't dine out, and she is not afraid to try a new receipt.  I figure after 40 years I'm pretty lucky... still smiling; but**** I am a fat guy married to gal that likes to cook.***** :}





.... Life is good....\\/


----------



## Cran

At a state election night function, an attractive woman asked me why I had offered _her_ (she emphasised the me word) a drink and a table away from the noise. She had already signaled some interest by accepting both.

My reply: Because _you_ (I emphasised the word) seem to be the most interesting* woman here.

_*Not beautiful, sexy, glamorous, or any of the other commonly applied adjectives, but_ interesting_._


I spent that night, and many others, at her house. I don't recall how long the affair lasted; months, certainly.

Although we stopped being lovers, we remained friends. She was remembered in my mother's will.

I remembered that after reading back over some posts in this discussion.


----------



## bobo

Seeking happiness ??


----------



## Kevin

A lost dog came into our yard the other day. The owner, a young guy, 30's came and collected him. The dog was not happy to see him. After, my wife remarked, "That's our neighbor, and he is an arrogant a-hole." I'm guessing he is not getting any- not unless he pays for it.


----------



## Ultraroel

My dog always pretends to not know me outside. He will not go to people at all as this is his moment to run and run.. 
I always feel kind of awkward when I call him and he reluctantly comes to me..:/


----------



## Firemajic

Ultraroel said:


> @Kevin. I honestly believe males age better than women though






8-[ PULEEEEZE tell me that you have NEVVVVVVVER, EVVVVVVVVVVVER said that out loud in the presence of a woman.... LMAO..... where is the scientific evidence to support that ^%#$%%#$**&^^ theory .....  ahhhhh, yeah...   comments like THAT will charm the pants right off her... 
Just kidding you... I know you were joking.... I mean... you were joking... right? RIGHT??? hahaaa....


----------



## bobo




----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> View attachment 16423






:roll: .........:lol:........ :icon_bounce:


----------



## Olly Buckle

bobo said:


> View attachment 16423



Number one, agree wholeheartedly,  she will  then change her mind.


----------



## Firemajic

:roll:#2....Act like you understand what the hell I... I mean SHE is talking about...


----------



## escorial

use cheap aftershave...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> use cheap aftershave...


I told you, hit mute when the adverts come on


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;_vq94cxeCw8]https://youtu.be/_vq94cxeCw8[/video]


----------



## Ultraroel

Firemajic said:


> 8-[ PULEEEEZE tell me that you have NEVVVVVVVER, EVVVVVVVVVVVER said that out loud in the presence of a woman.... LMAO..... where is the scientific evidence to support that ^%#$%%#$**&^^ theory .....  ahhhhh, yeah...   comments like THAT will charm the pants right off her...
> Just kidding you... I know you were joking.... I mean... you were joking... right? RIGHT??? hahaaa....



no. You go find pictures of 30ear old fe,ales and 30 year old males.. then check again when they are 40.
And yes,Itell this to girls..


----------



## bobo

Olly Buckle said:


> Number one, agree wholeheartedly,  she will  then change her mind.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ultraroel said:


> no. You go find pictures of 30ear old fe,ales and 30 year old males.. then check again when they are 40.
> And yes,Itell this to girls..



My missus has never worn make up since I have known her, she probably did as a teenager. Without looking closely she looks twenty years younger than she is, look close and you would say ten but well preserved. It makes me wonder, putting all that stuff on your skin and taking it off again may not be too good for you. It's strange to think of all those women negating the effect they are trying to achieve, it's a bit like taking speed, great at first but leaves you slow and stupid in the long run


----------



## Kevin

escorial said:


> [video=youtube_share;_vq94cxeCw8]https://youtu.be/_vq94cxeCw8[/video]


Holy crap! Does that stuff work? I'm throwing away my axe.


----------



## SystemCheck

Ultraroel said:


> @Kevin. I honestly believe males age better than women though



Yes, of course. That _certainly_ explains why a guy I work with looks as old as his mother. She's in her 70s thank you and he doesn't look a day younger than 65. I seriously thought, when I first met her, she was his wife. It was only good manners that kept my jaw from hitting the floor when he informed me otherwise.


----------



## JustRob

Olly Buckle said:


> My missus has never worn make up since I have known her, she probably did as a teenager. Without looking closely she looks twenty years younger than she is, look close and you would say ten but well preserved. It makes me wonder, putting all that stuff on your skin and taking it off again may not be too good for you. It's strange to think of all those women negating the effect they are trying to achieve, it's a bit like taking speed, great at first but leaves you slow and stupid in the long run



My angel can't even go outside to start gardening in the morning without putting on her makeup first. It's all about self-image, feeling good about oneself, not primarily for other people's benefit.  Apparently the man next door is very appreciative of her appearance though. Actually she's heavily into conservation nowadays. I mean hers, not the environment's. It seems to be working. Nobody believes just how old she is.


----------



## Kevin

I believe at the moment I'm actually with wife #5  (I can't be sure; I'm never sure). They switch off regularly though their schedule after 26 years is still a complete mystery. Not sure if the mask is plastic or kabuki-grease but the coverage is complete. One time I did catch a glimpse of a strange woman in the bath, but I was quickly shooshed away. I rather liked her appearance...yes. I still think of it, often.


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> I believe at the moment I'm actually with wife #5  (I can't be sure; I'm never sure). They switch off regularly though their schedule after 26 years is still a complete mystery. Not sure if the mask is plastic or kabuki-grease but the coverage is complete. One time I did catch a glimpse of a strange woman in the bath, but I was quickly shooshed away. I rather liked her appearance...yes. I still think of it, often.



5....cool


----------



## Olly Buckle

JustRob said:


> It seems to be working. Nobody believes just how old she is.



This may be normal, social politeness


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> View attachment 16509






Aaaaahh.... yeah! looove this.... seeeriously can't stop laughin'......


----------



## Kevin

Speak softly and have a calm demeanor.
Make no sudden movements, and always try to appear non-threatening.
Keep a 'treat' in your pocket; not necessarily sweet though sweet works, depending on the species, carrots or even bacon may be favored.
Offer it in a calm voice. 

Shit. Thought this was the stray or strange animals thread.


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Speak softly and have a calm demeanor.
> Make no sudden movements, and always try to appear non-threatening.
> Keep a 'treat' in your pocket; not necessarily sweet though sweet works, depending on the species, carrots or even bacon may be favored.
> Offer it in a calm voice.
> 
> Shit. Thought this was the stray or strange animals thread.





:witless:OOOh...................... wellll sheeeit.... this is the BEST advice I have read in this thread....... sooooo.... if you have bacon dipped in chocolate ....... call meee..... 555-555-5555.....  [ seriously... call me!]


----------



## Kevin

Here...'kitty-kitty... Oo! -don't nip- grrr- that's a nice kitty. E-yeeeeessss...


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Here...'kitty-kitty... Oo! -don't nip- grrr- that's a nice kitty. E-yeeeeessss...





puuurrrrfect... but things can go bad... fasssst, if you run out of bacon... ... What would be your backup plan? Humm?????


----------



## Kevin

Here...take an arm-  I've got two, and they -um- grow back- Part lizard I guess... Not a foot- I may still need to run. Lol.


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Here...take an arm-  I've got two, and they -um- grow back- Part lizard I guess... Not a foot- I may still need to run. Lol.




** slowly files fingernails to razor edge, and polishes fangs***  Why would you want to run, Kevin?


----------



## Cran

bobo said:


> View attachment 16423


Olly is right. Agree totally with whatever she says, 

and don't ever laugh at how she spells *argument* on fridge notes.


----------



## bobo

A fly in the ointment.
With all due respect fellows - by applying a tactics of giving a woman (or anybody else) right in an argument - is actually not winning the argument, but only succumbing.
You might WIN a form for momentary PEACE however


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> A fly in the ointment.
> With all due respect fellows - by applying a tactics of giving a woman (or anybody else) right in an argument - is actually not winning the argument, but only succumbing.
> You might WIN a form for momentary PEACE however




LOL... You say that as if self preservation and a little piece ... er... PEACE is a bad thing...


----------



## Cran

bobo said:


> A fly in the ointment.
> With all due respect fellows - by applying a tactics of giving a woman (or anybody else) right in an argument - is actually not winning the argument, but only succumbing.
> You might WIN a form for momentary PEACE however


Actually, it's standard procedure in diplomacy, and the Carnegie rule of getting someone to agree with you is to agree with them first.


----------



## bobo

Firemajic said:


> LOL... You say that as if self preservation and a little piece ... er... PEACE is a bad thing...


No, nothing bad there ...if peace is what you want, it's what you go after, but it's still not to be winning THE ARGUMENT


----------



## bobo

Cran said:


> Actually, it's standard procedure in diplomacy, and the Carnegie rule of getting someone to agree with you is to agree with them first.


I see ... agreements as a sign of good will before negotiations 
An argument is something else, which should preferably be carried out with counter arguments and so forth, developping the original statement to .....solving the problem, whatever that is


----------



## Firemajic

Cran said:


> Actually, it's standard procedure in diplomacy, and the Carnegie rule of getting someone to agree with you is to agree with them first.




OOO............................. I see.... do you mean............... ALL those times ...... when I THOUGHT I was right............................................................. was a TRICK???? What the %#&%...  




bobo said:


> No, nothing bad there ...if peace is what you want, it's what you go after, but it's still not to be winning THE ARGUMENT




Just AGREE.... like Cran SAID!!!!! it is all a &$%^&#$ trick anyway.....   oooh sheeeeeit...


----------



## Plasticweld

Cran said:


> Actually, it's standard procedure in diplomacy, and the Carnegie rule of getting someone to agree with you is to agree with them first.




As someone who has made a living in sales, this is so true it is scary.  If you are un-sure, start any conversation or negotiation where NO is the first response and see what direction it takes.  I have always lived by concept that Salesmanship starts when the customer says NO, in reality the way to turn it around is to make 4 statements that they can not refute, it then calls into question their original response.  


I have no idea how true it is when you factor in hormones, after 40 years of marriage I am still caught off guard....


----------



## bobo

Plasticweld said:


> ... I have always lived by concept that Salesmanship starts when the customer says NO, in reality the way to turn it around is to make 4 statements that they can not refute, it then calls into question their original response. ....


- and that may be WHY you'll never wish to give a good salesperson a REASON for the no


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> I have no idea how true it is when you factor in hormones, after 40 years of marriage I am still caught off guard....





I agree!!! THERE! seeee? See how I did that? I SAID I agree.... cause I really disagree, but if I TELL you that I agree... then I ... ummm..... if I agree, when I REALLLY DISagree.... then I have just..... &$&$%$... how does that work again??? I think it just works for men.... ???


----------



## Plasticweld

Julia this is just a hunch... My guess... and don't take this the wrong way.... If I were standing in front of you, staring into your eyes I somehow don't envision the word "no" being part of the conversation... just a hunch... and all we would be talking about is life in general. 


That being said, confidence and how you frame your questions and your demeanor sometimes have more to do with a conversation than before even the first word is spoken...


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> Julia this is just a hunch... My guess... and don't take this the wrong way.... If I were standing in front of you, staring into your eyes I somehow don't envision the word "no" being part of the conversation... just a hunch... and all we would be talking about is life in general.
> 
> 
> That being said, confidence and how you frame your questions and your demeanor sometimes have more to do with a conversation than before even the first word is spoken...





I agree.... OOoops... I did it again...


----------



## bobo




----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> View attachment 16551






LMAO !!!!! Where in the HELL do you find this $@!^??? Absolutely toooooo funny.... I .. will probably be laughin like a doofus the rest of the day....

BUT... on a seeeerious note... If you tell me you are going to do something.... you better %$#*&^@ DO it... don't.... DO NOT EVVVVVER tell me you will return my car with a full tank of gas, then let me stagger out, get in my car at midnight... miles from a &&^%$%% gas station, wind chill -18, snow up to my ass, only to discover that my tank is empty...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Want some serious advice? Treat them respectfully, listen to what they say, and don't give them anything material. Don't buy drinks, or meals,or gifts. Give them plentifully of yourself and your time, but give nothing you have to buy.


----------



## Plasticweld

Olly while _I_ whole heartily agree with this concept.... mentioning this to my wife while she sat across from me in the living room, she gave me a look that would suggest otherwise!


----------



## PiP

I agree with your wife, PW. Having my husband under my feet 24/7 I don't need his full attention. I just need him to dig up the tough weeds in my veggie patch. And he certainly buys the drinks ...

the best present he could buy me is a new succulent of cacti to add to my collection and the worst, are clothes or cut flowers.


----------



## Plasticweld

PiP said:


> I agree with your wife, PW. Having my husband under my feet 24/7 I don't need his full attention. I just need him to dig up the tough weeds in my veggie patch. And he certainly buys the drinks ...
> 
> the best present he could buy me is a new succulent of cacti to add to my collection and the worst, are clothes or cut flowers.



Apparently you and Linda are on the same page... Today or should I say this evening,  Linda is in a sweet and romantic mood.   What magic did I do to light the fire under this woman who has been with me for 40 years.    _Take notes guys _.... I painted the bathroom today.


----------



## bobo

Since I'm not a kept woman, I perhaps shouldn't say anything  here, but isn't being best friends what really matters in the end ??
NOT things, NOT work/services but genuine friendship - why else bother staying together through that many years ??  :star:


----------



## Plasticweld

bobo said:


> Since I'm not a kept woman, I perhaps shouldn't say anything  here, but isn't being best friends what really matters in the end ??
> NOT things, NOT work/services but genuine friendship - why else bother staying together through that many years ??  :star:




From what I am told, best friends take out the trash, fix the car or anything else that is broken.  They listen to the whole story....Then "don't" offer advice.  Best friends empty the dish washer.... at least once in awhile... and know how to run a vacuum cleaner, all while being a charming and loving guy.    Genuine friends yes, but like any friendship there are certain expectations and one of those is to be able to do more than your fair share.   In all fairness, poor Linda is stuck doing the books for 3 businesses plus two partnerships.  There is no way I could manage the taxes and insurance and paper work involved, I count on her to do those things.... And she never looks better than when she is sitting at her desk... So I get it :}


----------



## aj47

P.J. Plauger ... my programming hero (google him if you care) ... once said that in a relationship you have to be willing to commit to more than 50%-- because if you only commit to 50% there will be days when the other person simply cannot achieve their 50% and there will be a gap.  He was using this as an example of how to design communication protocols but dayum, he is exactly correct.  You don't have to give 100% all the time (no one can), but you have to be *willing* to go more than halfway on the days when it's needed or it simply won't work.


----------



## bobo

Well, I'll not be a judge of other people's marriages - but it sounds as if your wife is employed by you ??
Well, well - some like it hot


----------



## Cran

bobo said:


> Since I'm not a kept woman, I perhaps shouldn't say anything  here, but isn't being best friends what really matters in the end ??
> NOT things, NOT work/services but genuine friendship - why else bother staying together through that many years ??  :star:


Not so much either/or, but both. *

Be* ... *and Do* - seems to be the best recipe for longevity in a relationship.



astroannie said:


> ... You don't have to give 100% all the time (no one can), but you have to be *willing* to go more than halfway on the days when it's needed or it simply won't work.


I plan on going all the way ... in every sense ... to make it work this time.


----------



## bobo

So Cran, your ambition is to make establishment & maintenance of a/your relationship first priority in your life ??
Hope you’ll find somebody of equal attitude to be balancing your high goals, without abusing you 
As you’ll know, *same life style* and *same values *are prerequisites for such endavour.
But interesting, absolutely interesting – do you plan to keep us posted about your project ?? :-"


----------



## escorial

we all need a bit of luck in anything....and the golfer who said the more i practise the luckier i get reads well....


----------



## Kevin

Oh dear... I hope no one makes anyone their 'project'. I'd hate to be someone's clinical study.


----------



## Kevin

escorial said:


> we all need a bit of luck in anything....and the golfer who said the more i practise the luckier i get reads well....


hear hear- this thread is about baggin'em; not keepin'em, right? One thing at a time...


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> hear hear- this thread is about baggin'em; not keepin'em, right? One thing at a time...


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> Want some serious advice? Treat them respectfully, listen to what they say, and don't give them anything material. Don't buy drinks, or meals,or gifts. Give them plentifully of yourself and your time, but give nothing you have to buy.





WHAAAAAAAAAT????? Olly, I say this with all due respect and love.. but that is NOT gonna fly with most females.... I love it when anyone, male OR female gives me a surprise... and it need not cost more than a buck, where I live we have a store called "The Dollar Tree" everything... EVERYTHING cost one dollar.. they have cards, flowers, candy balloons, AND Doritos... Just to know that someone thought of me and bought me a Snickers candy bar... well, that is a fabulous thing... I love giving my man [ when I have one... hahaaa] surprises, and I NEVER arrive without something.... just to let them know that I was thinking about them.. My son does that to me all the time.... well sure, he mostly brings me Doritos, because he knows I am always in a good mood if I have them... but... still... and I am learning how to play chess, so yesterday he arrived with a chess game...  .... don't you like getting thoughtful little gifts, Olly?


----------



## aj47

Do you really want things, Fire, or attention? 

I prefer attention.


----------



## Firemajic

astroannie said:


> Do you really want things, Fire, or attention?
> 
> I prefer attention.




I think, for me... it is the thoughtfulness behind the deed... I was in a long relationship were there were no deeds of kindness or thoughtfulness...


----------



## Kevin

That reminds me...I'm watching Masters & Johnson, and Dr. Douchebag, the cheater, brings home a vacuum as a gift for his wife. Ha! Men are so f...ing dumb. I mean... they can be.


----------



## Firemajic

Well, and a small bag of Doritos, or a candy bar shows me that my man[ if I had one] gets  ME... He understands that I love chocolate, and by making sure that I have chocolate, that action proves that my needs are his priority... Love is about action, and yes spending time with me is fabulous, painting the bathroom is action, buying your spouse a cactus IS far more romantic than a dozen  roses... and putting a snickers candy bar in my car to surprise me, is thoughtful...


----------



## Kevin

Ee-yah... Years ago, it was raining and I was sent to the little market to buy some red vines (red licorice, which is not licorice, but whatever...) and something else, I forget...but it was some odd combination. Anyway, there's a guy there, buying exactly the same. "She?" "Yes-" and we started laughing. You see, a woman's cycle may have multiple effects upon this world.


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Ee-yah... Years ago, it was raining and I was sent to the little market to buy some red vines (red licorice, which is not licorice, but whatever...) and something else, I forget...but it was some odd combination. Anyway, there's a guy there, buying exactly the same. "She?" "Yes-" and we started laughing. You see, a woman's cycle may have multiple effects upon this world.


----------



## Cran

bobo said:


> So Cran, your ambition is to make establishment & maintenance of a/your relationship first priority in your life ??
> Hope you’ll find somebody of equal attitude to be balancing your high goals, without abusing you



Don't have to; Rosalie spent two years trying to find me ... for the second time. And this time around, we are both more or less free to make something happen. I'm guessing I did something right 35 to 40 years ago for my Rose to remember and to want to find me after all this time.

I don't recall ambition or priority being in mind in the two, now three, important relationships in my life. 

I do recall that mutual acceptance and doing things together and for each other were common key factors. Being a sympathetic ear and shoulder after a shitty day at work for her seemed to be important, and making sure she didn't have to cook, providing neck rubs, foot massages and extra attention to what she liked in bed (or out, as the case may be), all seemed to help. Meeting, and getting on well with, her friends always led to more smiles and more ... er ... attentive moments.



> As you’ll know, *same life style* and *same values *are prerequisites for such endavour.
> But interesting, absolutely interesting – do you plan to keep us posted about your project ??


I can't speak for everyone, but my life style changed every decade, sometimes radically, so same life style might be a bit of hit and miss; we tended to develop a shared life style as we went along. Same values? Perhaps. But accepting and respecting each other's values where they differ works as well for me.



Kevin said:


> Oh dear... I hope no one makes anyone their 'project'. I'd hate to be someone's clinical study.


What? You never had fun playing doctor? And I thought I had a sad childhood.



Kevin said:


> That reminds me...I'm watching Masters & Johnson, and Dr. Douchebag, the cheater, brings home a vacuum as a gift for his wife. Ha! Men are so f...ing dumb. I mean... they can be.


Oh, I don't know. Some women like toys, and a new vacuum could add a certain something to your playtime. 



Firemajic said:


> ... and putting a snickers candy bar in my car to surprise me, is thoughtful...


especially when it's unwrapped ... and the height of summer ...


----------



## bobo

Glad things have been working out for you, Cran :cheerful:


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Glad things have been working out for you, Cran :cheerful:


me too. It's good to hear when things are good somewhere. Especially for someone you sort of know.


----------



## Firemajic

Cran said:


> Don't have to; Rosalie spent two years trying to find me ... for the second time. And this time around, we are both more or less free to make something happen. I'm guessing I did something right 35 to 40 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> especially when it's unwrapped ... and the height of summer ...






hahaa, well, yeah... but as you well know, Cran.... timing is everything....


----------



## bobo




----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> View attachment 16591





........................................................................ hahaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaa.... can't stand it.... toooooo funnnny.... lmao..... again....


----------



## Cran

We do seem to have moved well beyond how to attract women. 


I am pleased that we have managed to cast aside the myths, much to the disgust of advertisers everywhere.


----------



## bobo

Hello Dolls & Dudes, may be you aren’t that interested in _How to attract Women_ anylonger – but here’s a theorized & schematized lesson about the subject – hilarious :mrgreen:
A presumable sensible, mature individual has been using time & enery  working such things out - incredible :geek:

[video=youtube;hKWmFWRVLlU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU&amp;feature=youtu.be [/video]


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> Hello Dolls & Dudes, may be you aren’t that interested in _How to attract Women_ anylonger – but here’s a theorized & schematized lesson about the subject – hilarious :mrgreen:
> A presumable sensible, mature individual has been using time & enery  working such things out - incredible :geek:
> 
> [video=youtube;hKWmFWRVLlU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU&amp;feature=youtu.be [/video]





OOOOooo my GAWD... I have nevvvver ... seriously NEVER watched anything so &$%#&^%$% hilarious...  I cant stand it.... I think the dude is serious! I think he realllly IS serious... hahhaaa.... ahhhh.... DANGER ZONE.... LMAO....


----------



## escorial

On the radio today people phoned in with their Valentine days that never made it to a second date...One guy got a Tex saying sorry it's just me and I won't be seeing you again...He Tex back...I spent 85 pound on the date and would you reimburse me 42.50 pounds and pence..Ha,ha


----------



## Phil Istine

escorial said:


> On the radio today people phoned in with their Valentine days that never made it to a second date...One guy got a Tex saying sorry it's just me and I won't be seeing you again...He Tex back...I spent 85 pound on the date and would you reimburse me 42.50 pounds and pence..Ha,ha



Ha ha.  Yes, I heard that too on the van radio.  Nearly ended up with a coffee windscreen


----------



## Kevin

Modern times, right? Since men has been meta-emasculated, and woman now has equivalency , 1st date should be -whatchacall?-'Dutch'. I know a gal here that buys her own drinks. I tend to like independent women.


----------



## Phil Istine

bobo said:


> Hello Dolls & Dudes, may be you aren’t that interested in _How to attract Women_ anylonger – but here’s a theorized & schematized lesson about the subject – hilarious :mrgreen:
> A presumable sensible, mature individual has been using time & enery  working such things out - incredible :geek:
> 
> [video=youtube;hKWmFWRVLlU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU&amp;feature=youtu.be [/video]



I don't remember this post.
There I was wondering about =>8 hot and =<6 crazy and he calls it the unicorn zone - i.e. non-existent LOL.  Very funny.


----------



## escorial

here's the advert...

[video=youtube_share;VAnU9zT87j4]https://youtu.be/VAnU9zT87j4[/video]

and i bought a bottle today



We shall see.....


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> here's the advert...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VAnU9zT87j4]https://youtu.be/VAnU9zT87j4[/video]
> 
> and i bought a bottle today
> 
> View attachment 17346
> 
> We shall see.....







&&^%#%^%$$%^................... If you &&^%$^^  LMAO..... Sheeeeit.... Escorial! ..... What I saw was a man being assaulted.... sooooooo,!!!!! 
Where in the hell do you find this stuff... I ... I mean... tooooooo funny...
The first time you go out smelling like that... you will come home with your shirt ripped off and a black eye... watchIT!!!!


----------



## escorial

i bought two bottles....


----------



## bobo

- just don't attract the wrong sort


----------



## Phil Istine

escorial said:


> here's the advert...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VAnU9zT87j4]https://youtu.be/VAnU9zT87j4[/video]
> 
> and i bought a bottle today
> 
> View attachment 17346
> 
> We shall see.....



Ha ha.  I've not seen that ad in decades.


----------



## escorial

well man mix in it with the natural pheromones I squirt out every day it could do the trick....


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> i bought two bottles....




That proves what I have secretly suspected about you, Escorial... you are an optimist....


----------



## sas

Firemajic said:


> That proves what I have secretly suspected about you, Escorial... you are an optimist....




Odd...I interpret needing two bottles a pessimist.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Firemajic

sas said:


> Odd...I interpret needing two bottles a pessimist.  Hmmmm.





WHAAAAAAT!!!!! No way... cause the first bottle works so well that he used it all, so he wisely made sure he had more.... he is going to see a LOT of action.... LMAO... watch that video clip... hahaaa....


----------



## escorial

got me Hai Karate aftershave on today....


----------



## Firemajic

:rapture::rapture::rapture::rapture:... I know....


----------



## JustRob

During my attempts to access and navigate this thread I have experienced an extremely slow response. No change there then.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> got me Hai Karate aftershave on today....


Look like this now ??


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> Look like this now ??
> 
> View attachment 17512






How to attract women..... definitely, the "before" pic.... just my personal preference ....  mummmm hummm.....


----------



## Kevin

Everything old is new.... As with the female 'Tumbleweed ' , the 'Mandrill' or 'Hairy-Kong' is back ( no pun intended- yes the _back )_


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Everything old is new.... As with the female 'Tumbleweed ' , the 'Mandrill' or 'Hairy-Kong' is back ( no pun intended- yes the _back )_





ale:....................... Tumbleweed......................................................
......................?????.......................................................................................?.............


............:witless:... OOOOoooooo............. tumbleweeeeed............ [-(


----------



## bobo

No hairs in the oup though - p-l-e-a-s-e :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## escorial

think I might ditch the moisturizer and stop shaving my body hair....might work


----------



## bobo

So-o-o Hai Karate didn't work ??
- remember to return the second bottle :cheers:


----------



## Pluralized

Dreamt last night I held a lovely creature close, my nose against her neck. Her scent was everything comforting and warm, freshly clean skin, so smooth. Love surged through and out the top of my head, and I was awake. So I leaned over and kissed her lying next to me, dying next to me. I could not get back to sleep.


----------



## Sebald

That's the saddest thing I've ever heard, Pluralized.
Were you wearing Hai Karate?


----------



## dither

Pluralized said:


> Dreamt last night I held a lovely creature close, my nose against her neck. Her scent was everything comforting and warm, freshly clean skin, so smooth. Love surged through and out the top of my head, and I was awake. So I leaned over and kissed her lying next to me, dying next to me. I could not get back to sleep.



And I thought it was just me who had dreams like that.
No, of course not, if only though eh?
And then maybe I should be careful what I wish for.
It IS more trouble than it's worth I reckon.


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> So-o-o Hai Karate didn't work ??
> - remember to return the second bottle :cheers:



it's not what you smell like it's how you walk...been practising this one for a week now...

[video=youtube_share;9SvyrjSBiF0]https://youtu.be/9SvyrjSBiF0[/video]

i can do the pizza eating straight off...


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> it's not what you smell like it's how you walk...been practising this one for a week now...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;9SvyrjSBiF0]https://youtu.be/9SvyrjSBiF0[/video]
> 
> i can do the pizza eating straight off...



The problem is that the pot of paint is essential to maintain the rhythm but does nothing for your image.

My angel just retorted that women like practical men. That suggests to me that if the lady invites you round to help with the decorating that may be all that she means.

She then retorted that at least you will have got your foot through the door. I'm not typing any more with a superior intelligence, or even her, sitting next to me ... and the cat on her lap is currently purring _extremely_ loudly. It's like sitting next to Blofeld in a Bond film.


----------



## escorial

yeah man..painting bedrooms...one foot in the door...


----------



## Kevin

escorial said:


> it's not what you smell like it's how you walk...been practising this one for a week now...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;9SvyrjSBiF0]https://youtu.be/9SvyrjSBiF0[/video]
> 
> i can do the pizza eating straight off...


Ooof! Hot damn! I'm practicing in the mirror already. Can't wait. Ladies, here I come!


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Ooof! Hot damn! I'm practicing in the mirror already. Can't wait. Ladies, here I come!




man it's like two male lions on the serengeti an only one will succeed....


----------



## Kevin

escorial said:


> man it's like two male lions on the serengeti an only one will succeed....


Naw... There's' plenty for all, wingman - _bud-um bahm budump bah-bum, budahm bah bah-da bamp-ahm..._


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Naw... There's' plenty for all, wingman - _bud-um bahm budump bah-bum, budahm bah bah-da bamp-ahm..._


----------



## Sebald

You're going to walk up to a woman, like this, swinging your B&Q emulsion, pizza on your chin, and ask to go into her home.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bobo

If that's your ideal, Esc - remember how fat he got afterwards. NO pizzas, they're filled with fat & salt - and a fat & salt man will never attract the kind of woman you'll like, sorry


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> You're going to walk up to a woman, like this, swinging your B&Q emulsion, pizza on your chin, and ask to go into her home.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



ha,ha...


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> If that's your ideal, Esc - remember how fat he got afterwards. NO pizzas, they're filled with fat & salt - and a fat & salt man will never attract the kind of woman you'll like, sorry



i'm screwed then....only one way..ha,ha


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JrKUwUGwQfs]https://youtu.be/JrKUwUGwQfs[/video]

most women like chocolate what if i eat alot of it to..


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> most women like chocolate what if i eat alot of it to..



... I expect if you share ....


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> ... I expect if you share ....



you can have my last rolo...

[video=youtube_share;Shsp41bDv8k]https://youtu.be/Shsp41bDv8k[/video]


----------



## dither

Old habits or rather "fears" die hard.

A young woman started work at my place last week, people come and go, so what? Well, she has a nice face, her hair is bobbed, nothing particularly special about her appearance, maybe it's an assumption of ordinariness on my part that I find attractive and even we haven't spoken   I like her, she caught me looking. I don't think I was staring exactly at least I hope not and now I sometimes see her looking at me. It's as though she's thinking "well go on then, say something".
No, there are no romantic thoughts of course not, but why can't I just smile and say hello? Now, I shall probably revert to form and avoid her like the plague that she most certainly isn't. And then there's the "what will people think" issue. It's a bloke-thing.:dispirited:


----------



## dither

I've been thinking, as I do when I'm on the sauce, maybe Escorial should have entitled this thread "how to _distract _women".
No offence intended Escorial, just a thought.


----------



## Sebald

dither said:


> Old habits or rather "fears" die hard.
> 
> A young woman started work at my place last week, people come and go, so what? Well, she has a nice face, her hair is bobbed, nothing particularly special about her appearance, maybe it's an assumption of ordinariness on my part that I find attractive and even we haven't spoken   I like her, she caught me looking. I don't think I was staring exactly at least I hope not and now I sometimes see her looking at me. It's as though she's thinking "well go on then, say something".
> No, there are no romantic thoughts of course not, but why can't I just smile and say hello? Now, I shall probably revert to form and avoid her like the plague that she most certainly isn't. And then there's the "what will people think" issue. It's a bloke-thing.:dispirited:



There isn't a woman in the world who doesn't like being asked out. It'll make her day, for sure. 'Fancy a coffee sometime?' And take it on the chin if she says no. Honestly, we love a man to be upfront. It's so much better than stared at/followed/stalked.


----------



## dither

Sebald,
I'm in my sixties, a married man and easily distracted.
I've never been any good at forging relationships.
Just to say "hi! I like how you look". 
Y'know?
And yes, I'm sure that it would be great for _her _self-esteem.
No I'm not, sure at all.

By the way,
it's not just a "woman problem", I just don't know how to relate to people.


----------



## Sebald

Oh yes, I can see that might be more complicated, with you being married. I'm not judging. We're all just doing our best, and mostly getting it wrong.


----------



## dither

Seebald,
I like her I think, but...
And she's an agency worker, might not even be there next week.


----------



## Kevin

I can just see it : "This... 'person' asthed me out,  and now I feel threatened." Oh lawd. Sound the alarm. Someone call the H.R. police. Dith, I'm with you...


----------



## dither

Kevin,
many years ago I collected matchboxes, yeah whatever, well? Anyway...
I was in a pub one night and happened to see a box of matches on a table where a young attractive female was sitting and so I asked her...
"Is that your box of matches? Would you mind if I bought you a new box for that one? I  collect matchboxes you see."
And actually she _didn't _"see".
She looked up at a mutual acquaintance as if to say "yeah right, pee off arsehole" and he spoke with raised eyebrows, "yes, really, he collects matchboxes" and the deal was done.
Look! If I said I didn't fancy her I'd be lying but isn't that just human nature?


----------



## Sebald

Don't most people meet through work? Still, yeah, sounds like a tricky situation.


----------



## dither

Sebald said:


> Don't most people meet through work? Still, yeah, sounds like a tricky situation.



Not tricky at all, I just won't go there. Would be nice to be on speaking terms though.


----------



## Kevin

My rule is to _always_ let the female make the first move. Course, I haven't,  uhm, _you know_...in 68 years.


----------



## dither

Kevin said:


> My rule is to _always_ let the female make the first move. Course, I haven't,  uhm, _you know_...in 68 years.



Lol!
I wonder what females will make of that one.
Don't women liked to be pursued?


----------



## Kevin

dither said:


> Lol!
> I wonder what females will make of that one.
> Don't women liked to be pursued?


i think so, as long as they already ' like' the pursuer. Safest bet is I get a friend to go ask or pass a note to them: Psst... Do you like kevin? 
if the answer's no I never look their direction again, ever.


----------



## dither

But I don't have any friends so I just walk away.


----------



## dither

Kevin,
you would not believe,
when I  was a young buck, as they say, I'd be out on a Saturday night pubbing and pooling, chatting with the girls with not a care in the world and as soon as I got a tug I'd do runner. Now as I look back the memory tears me apart. The thought of what might have been.


----------



## Kevin

I could've been president, or a astronaut. Yeah... Let bygones go, right? Have to.


----------



## dither

Yeah but it's a bitch ain' it.

shoulda woulda coulda.


----------



## clark

So, first time in this room of the Asylum  What's the drill?  Do I tell My Story, get reactions, then react to the reactions?  Or perhaps ask a question?  Or perhaps just make a strident statement about how to attract women as my intro?

Somehone gimmee a hand here.


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> I could've been president, or a astronaut. Yeah... Let bygones go, right? Have to.


----------



## LeeC

Some years back ;-) the wife's parents were up for a couple weeks, basically for her father to help me with a project. One afternoon when the wife and her mother returned from shopping I greeted my fair spouse with "I think I love you, but I gotta check you out first." The wife liked it, but her mother looked rather annoyed.


-----
Was that a line from a song I half remembered?


----------



## Kevin

LeeC said:


> Some years back ;-) the wife's parents were up for a couple weeks, basically for her father to help me with a project. One afternoon when the wife and her mother returned from shopping I greeted my fair spouse with "I think I love you, but I gotta check you out first." The wife liked it, but her mother looked rather annoyed.
> 
> 
> -----
> Was that a line from a song I half remembered?


women are often annoyed, but  I think that's not a luxury men can afford. Lol


----------



## JustRob

Shouldn't we be tackling the easier stuff first, like how to get your book published?


----------



## bobo

LeeC said:


> ...The wife liked it, but her mother looked rather annoyed...


May be mother was jealous ?? - you could have said someting nice to her too, couldn't you ??  - those monogamists, those monogamists !! =;


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> women are often annoyed, but  I think that's not a luxury men can afford. Lol


Aha, a little sexist, aren't we - then let me be the first to inform you that there're more differences between people than there are between the two genders.


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Aha, a little sexist, aren't we - then let me be the first to inform you that there're more differences between people than there are between the two genders.


please.. As a male i think I can  say whatever derogatory comments about my gender. I know how we are...


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> please.. As a male i think I can  say whatever derogatory comments about my gender. I know how we are...


Yes you're cute - but even among the males you can find extrordinary, advanced humans - as you can among the females


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Yes you're cute - but even among the males you can find extrordinary, advanced humans - as you can among the females


Lol.


----------



## escorial

dedicated to all the  single people since 1985+

[video=youtube_share;5W0Q6pI5QAA]https://youtu.be/5W0Q6pI5QAA[/video]


----------



## Cran

clark said:


> So, first time in this room of the Asylum  What's the drill?  Do I tell My Story, get reactions, then react to the reactions?  Or perhaps ask a question?  Or perhaps just make a strident statement about how to attract women as my intro?
> 
> Somehone gimmee a hand here.



*Short answer: Yes.*



You have the floor, Clark.*





_*Next time, remember to bring your own chair ... _


----------



## escorial

dance


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

escorial said:


> dance



boogie wonderland, ah ah ah ah, dance ! :witless:


----------



## escorial

TheWonderingNovice said:


> boogie wonderland, ah ah ah ah, dance ! :witless:



moonwailk....jig....pogo..just dance...ha


----------



## LadyF

I have an entire book written on the subject and it's in a process of publishing.

Here is an excerpt:

*Are women sane? To wait for Prince Charming! Do they have reason?
*
Women are cheesy by nature and, in general, more capable of creating beautiful fables about provocative men, who are also romantic, unbelievable, smooth, lyrical lovers, handsome, sexy, absolute in all aspects. But dare not acquit them! They spend their entire time looking for the Prince Charming - instead of…noticing you. Even though you are…handy! 
Lady F believes, she knows the coolest men in the world, because they sweep her off her feet. Says one of them:
“Charm can be cultivated. So I don’t care if I am charming or not!” 

*But how does one cultivate that charm?*

A crazy dude called Vonnegut once said:
“Charm is a way to make people like someone and trust him immediately, independently of the intentions of the charming fellow.” 
*
Let’s award a prize to the most charming! *

They live life without judging, criticism and regret, without anticipation, evaluation and concern. They just live, they do not assess the flavor of their life, they love without discrimination. They simply delight in the experiences as they are, rain or shine. When they are hurt – they cry and revenge with punishment. When humans start to anticipate their experiences – they are no longer children - they are already of reproductive age. Adults are in general less dauntless than kids because they do not welcome everything about themselves. 
*
When you accept everything about yourself *

– you immediately hook on chicks and other people, and you feel so cocksure, so one with the world! You are programmed like this: *You are unqualified of loving someone more than you love yourself. *

Having a crush is fascinating, since when you are happily in love, you become charming one more time. 
*
People need only a flame to flourish. *

Do not think too little of this zany girl, who has been into you for ages – if your relationship gives her wings, she will grow into a Charming Princess. This girl can remodel in your hands, in your macho clasp and you will be completely remodeled by her in return. Charming Princes and Princesses are not born, they are cultivated, usually by a dedicated someone of the opposite sex. 
*
Why having a crush on a sexy girl is so fundamental for your self-esteem?*

When you have chemistry with somebody – it just feels right to be in your body. You know that for someone you are always excellent and sensational!  When you are in love you do not judge yourself, you do not assess yourself. Can you pick the best kiss? No – all of them are rapturous! Like in your innocent years – you take life as it comes – good or bad. Either you are fucking with life, or life’s fucking with you: but it is still okay since, in any case, there will be fornicating. 
When you are happily in love - you don’t mind whether and how you will be received, you are assertive, manful, sexy, naughty superman. 
*
Who are you?*

Prince Charming, the hero, the lover, the womanizer, the artist, the poet, the beloved! The sex machine, the ravishing, gorgeous, stunning, hot and cute Prince Charming! 

Yes. You are Prince Charming. Everybody is when he has got the true sentiments of a loving girl. So, how to earn her passion? That’s all this book is about...


----------



## Anthony Clark

What will be your advice, how to find your soul mate?


----------



## escorial

Anthony Clark said:


> What will be your advice, how to find your soul mate?



Look in the mirror...


----------



## dither

Lady F,
if only that had been around forty years ago.
Life eh?

I must admit that I'm curious though but not enough to buy a copy.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> dance



If only I'd been able to.
If only I'd dared.


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> dance



No, that is drawing attention to you, pay attention to her, listen, sympathise. Da, damyata dayadvam; give sympathise, control.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> No, that is drawing attention to you, pay attention to her, listen, sympathise. Da, damyata dayadvam; give sympathise, control.




:love_heart::cheers:  OOOooo!!!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> :love_heart::cheers:  OOOooo!!!


See what I mean? Instant appeal


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> See what I mean? Instant appeal





simply irresistible... Mrs. Olly Buckle is a lucky woman ... :love_heart:


----------



## LeeC

Don't know the rhyme or reason, but when I occasionally get out it's always women that hold a door for me. Irks the wife at times. She says males don't have any feeling above the belt


----------



## Kevin

LeeC;2089855.... Irks the wife at times. She says males don't have any feeling above the belt :-)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> what's her point?


----------



## escorial

think i might start a thread desperate and dateless...


----------



## bobo

He-he :welcome:


----------



## escorial

DESPERATE AND DATELESS


ALL E-MAILS ANSWERED


----------



## Sebald

Ha ha. That's brilliant. You're a handsome fella, Esc. You can't be desperate. (But you do look a bit like a disgraced Radio One DJ in those headphones).


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> Ha ha. That's brilliant. You're a handsome fella, Esc. You can't be desperate. (But you do look a bit like a disgraced Radio One DJ in those headphones).



[video=youtube_share;IaQCr4PIsHE]https://youtu.be/IaQCr4PIsHE[/video]


----------



## Sebald

Exactly!


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> think i might start a thread desperate and dateless...



This, of course, is only about attracting women, that might get you a date, you could end up far more desperate


----------



## escorial

desperate people do desperate things man....


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> desperate people do desperate things man....



Bad move, bound to make things worse. Consider what you want and then you have an idea where to  find it; bit of fun, few drinks and a dance, go to a club; game of table tennis join the young conservatives; meet a bunch of women with a serious attitude, join a computer class. 
Things like computer classes men never go to because they won't admit to not being able to do it, 100% female company in the break. Don't be a nerd and home in on the only good looking one though.
Cookery classes could be good, "Would you like to come back and share a meal? It's hard cooking for one".


----------



## escorial

well i'm going to the local methodist church for a arts an craft exhibition saturday...white suits in the cleaners already


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> Cookery classes could be good, "Would you like to come back and share a meal? It's hard cooking for one".


Second that  When I used to do a lot of baking I'd send the excess in with the wife for her team. When they started asking if she'd loan me out though, she told me to take the excess to the local food pantry


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Second that  When I used to do a lot of baking I'd send the excess in with the wife for her team. When they started asking if she'd loan me out though, she told me to take the excess to the local food pantry



i get this feeling reading sum of your post that woman are attracted to you..you know dude some guy's just got that thing going on....what aftershave do you use..i can't be you but i could imitate you dude....


----------



## sas

Esc,

Studies have shown that men are visual and women auditory, in what they are attracted to, in the opposite sex. I am not making this up. (Men are unwise, as looks eventually go and personality stays). So, have a woman friend honestly evaluate your conversational skills, your sense of humor (which women are drawn to, if not a buffoon), whether you're self-centered (stop bragging about yourself), and if you really like HER, or just want her. She wants an interesting man who's interested in her. 

Here is something concrete to whisper, when she least expects it (not in bed; not when she is dressed up for a night out, but maybe when she is at a store checkout counter)...lean in, whisper in her ear, so only she can hear:

"Have I told you..you are beautiful today?" 

Worked on me! 

PS: Don't use "dude" & "man", if you are wanting a grown-up relationship. Trust me. Females mature quickly, this demonstrates a conversational style that implies you haven't. I'm not saying this to be mean, just informative. Best. Sas


----------



## escorial

Thanks dude


----------



## Nellie

escorial said:


> Thanks dude



Don't say "dude". Like sas said, it is SO immature.


----------



## bobo

Hello Dolls & Dudes 




sas said:


> ... "Have I told you..you are beautiful today?...



Today ??– only today ?? – restricted compliments disclose  …should I say it ?? – nah, they’ll come after me rofilel:


----------



## sas

My son was 40 before he could stop interlacing his conversation with "dude". He was, and is, extremely handsome & successful (despite this). He owned his own business...good thing, because, when he used it, all one saw & heard was "stupid", and that's what I told him. He never listened to me. He did listen to his wife, finally. He married at 37. Should have married sooner. Women have a way of making boys, of any age, into men.


----------



## Kevin

What ever happened to the old days- candyman, shake-y-ya bootey wham-a-bamma-kept onnn-a truck'n? 
(Lol, I was never that dude)

I swear sometimes I have more in common now with my pre....13 year-old self, than me as I was at 27. Be yourself. No sense in false advertising. They either like you, or they don't. Studies show they decide in .03656 microns of a second.


----------



## dither

Even now, I struggle with extreme shyness and wish I'd got help for it years ago. I do seriously believe that Autism is involved. I  try to make conversation with females, because I was never able to I suppose, but it's always awkward and I reckon that they sense it and I don't come across in a way that I'd like I think. Not that it really matters now, I'm certainly not on the pull. Having said that I'm not comfortable with people anyway and tend to go off on my own.

Life, in that sense has been a struggle but hey'ho.


----------



## SilverMoon

Not long ago a young fellow here, knowing I was female, kept calling me "dude". Of, course no problem with me but I wonder? Is the younger generation calling everyone dude?


----------



## Kevin

SilverMoon said:


> Not long ago a young fellow here, knowing I was female, kept calling me "dude". Of, course no problem with me but I wonder? Is the younger generation calling everyone dude?


it is common vernacular here among the younger types. It is often genderless, even non-species or type of noun specific. For instance, a tv might be referred to as a dude. I just asked my 20-year-old...


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> i get this feeling reading sum of your post that woman are attracted to you..you know dude some guy's just got that thing going on....what aftershave do you use..i can't be you but i could imitate you dude....



I wouldn't say women in general are attracted to me, some have even shown an intense dislike. Mostly I act myself, respectful as I was brought up. I start by prompting them to talk, and move on if they're too full of themselves, or we have nothing in common. That woman in the grocery store I mentioned was only a chance encounter, but it does seem that as both sexes get older it's more often the female that assumes the role of "chaser." Of course, I don't buy in to all the getup employed to attract the opposite sex. As a naturalist I've seen it in many species, but we've gotten out of hand ;-)

Needless to say all that didn't necessarily apply in my younger days  After I met the wife though, I wasn't about to screw up the best thing that's ever happened to me **.

Maybe when the opposite sex sees what turned out to be a good catch, they want it for themselves 



Nellie said:


> Don't say "dude". Like sas said, it is SO immature.



Sput-sputter %$#&&**@!@  When I grew up a dude was a city person 



SilverMoon said:


> Not long ago a young fellow here, knowing I was female, kept calling me "dude". Of, course no problem with me but I wonder? Is the younger generation calling everyone dude?



Mostly I leave the young to the growing up they have to get through, so I couldn't rightly say mam. [US use of the word mam, not the British use. Don't mean for anyone to get on their high horse.]

Once when the wife was still working a male member of her team asked why I could call the ladies girls, but if he did they got all over him. The wife told him it's all in what's behind the word in your head. Of course the young are still trying to figure out what's in their head ;-) 




** One thing I don't like, is the wife has taken the docs side as far as wiring me up. Modern medicine can't understand that my guiding spirit is Brown Bear, so my heart rate varies with metabolic needs.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Something that won't show up here but is really important to women in my experience is smell. Those adverts of men not noticing their trainers/dog/bad food are fairly accurate. The ones that say women like Hi Karate after shave are rubbish, but they do like clean and de-odurised on the whole.


----------



## bobo

Sustained 
you get an icecream for that


----------



## sas

Studies have shown men are attracted to perfume that smells like vanilla. Hmmm, reminds them of home? ( well, not my son, I didn't bake). His wife makes a high income. I smelled like money.


----------



## Kevin

I think they just like vanilla. It's a very popular 'flavor'- they throw it in everything. Baked goods, too. I smell vanilla and I think of two scoops with a cherry on top. I don't eat that cherry though. Something about the unnatural color. It's like fruit cake- that ain't fruit in there. 
 Which reminds me: plastic fingernails-why? You could ask ten thousand men, and they would say the same thing.


----------



## LeeC

Vanilla na, but if they poured real New England maple syrup all over themselves I might take notice 
As to plastic fingernails Kev, that's sexual dimorphism seen in many species. For example, think of the birds-of-paradise family, only humans use add-on accessories.


----------



## Kevin

So, what have I learned? That women don't like good looking men per se, and that quarterly bathing might not be sufficient. Hmm. 
Oh.. And don't say dude, unless you're dating Silvermoon, in which case she won't be offended. Got it! Here I go...


----------



## sas

Yep, Kev, you're on the right track. 

This thread got me to thinking way, way back to when I was in my early 20s. Those of my generation tried to throw-off our teen dress, mannerisms, slang speech (cool, man; dig it) and appear more adult. We actually wanted to. We had to fake it for awhile. (sometimes I still fake it) It seems that is not the case today. I'm sure some will encourage them to just "be themselves".  Well, how's that working out? Too many seem to still live with mom & dad, even those with degrees. Maybe that's because they can only relate to & communicate well with those who are stuck in high school mode & can't fit into the business world. Many can only think & communicate tweet-style, verbally & in writing. Full, complex thoughts are either too difficult, or too time consuming for them.  I still have one foot in business and know this to be true for those dudes & dudettes.


----------



## escorial

Health alert today that a new strain of gonerrhea has become smarter and harder to treat...well there is a plus to being  single

I knew a builder once who died of it when he fell through the scaffold on the building site he shouted.. I'm a gonna here..


----------



## sas

Yep, saw that too.  Super Bugs. We should all stop demanding that our physicians give us an antibiotic every time we have a tummy ache, sniffle. Some doctors go against CDC protocol recommendations and just cave in to patient demands. It's easier than arguing. Shameful for both. Anyone familiar with rampaging MRSA? Anti-biotic resistant bugs are crawling everywhere now. And, we know better. Like climate change. Do it anyway.


----------



## andrewclunn

Astrophysicists agree: fat chicks more attractive.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> So, what have I learned? That women don't like good looking men per se, and that quarterly bathing might not be sufficient. Hmm.
> Oh.. And don't say dude, unless you're dating Silvermoon, in which case she won't be offended. Got it! Here I go...


Can't get into the bathing bit. A while back I had to take a shower for the wife to take me somewhere, and I itched for a month afterwards. Would have been happier staying home with the dog, who likes me just fine the way I am.


----------



## LeeC

sas said:


> Yep, saw that too.  Super Bugs. We should all stop demanding that our physicians give us an antibiotic every time we have a tummy ache, sniffle. Some doctors go against CDC protocol recommendations and just cave in to patient demands. It's easier than arguing. Shameful for both. Anyone familiar with rampaging MRSA? Anti-biotic resistant bugs are crawling everywhere now. And, we know better. Like climate change. Do it anyway.



Do you have any idea of the quantity of antibiotics that are fed beef to help fatten them up. Life forms that happen to have a resistance random mutation are proliferating. If we are the smartest species so far, which we claim to be, evolution is still far short of the mark of potential I hope for. 

Here's a snippet from "Heart of a Lion: A Lone Cat's Walk Across America" by William Stolzenburg
"Researchers from around the world were returning with disquieting reports of forests dying, coral reefs collapsing, pests and plagues irrupting. Beyond the bulldozers and the polluters and the usual cast of suspects, a more insidious factor had entered the equation. It was becoming ever more apparent that the extermination of the earth’s apex predators— the lions and wolves of the land, the great sharks and big fish of the sea, all so vehemently swept aside in humanity’s global swarming— had triggered a cascade of ecological consequences. Where the predators no longer hunted, their prey had run amok, amassing at freakish densities, crowding out competing species, denuding landscapes and seascapes as they went."
​
________

We keep going the way we are and our children will only have rats and centipedes on the menu. That is if they can tolerate the polluted air and water.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Bloggsworth

Method 1: Ignore the one you are interested in and talk to another attractive woman.

Method 2: As you walk past the woman of your choice, just wink and carry on going, _do nothng else_. After a couple of times she will want to know what is going on.


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *Kevin*
> 
> So, what have I learned? That women don't like good looking men per se, and that quarterly bathing might not be sufficient. Hmm.  Oh.. And don't say dude, unless you're dating Silvermoon, in which case she won't be offended. Got it! Here I go...



Kevin, If a guy were to say "I'm the Dude for you" that would be real uncool. There would be no date. However... 




if a guy were to say "You are one smart hot dude and at first glance I fell in love with you and want you to have my children" that would be cool. One cool attempt for a more subtle pickup line. I like inventive thinkers.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Ultraroel

Just go through Johnny Bravo pick up lines.. 

[video=youtube_share;SXe7LRZtLrs]https://youtu.be/SXe7LRZtLrs?t=40s[/video]


----------



## bobo




----------



## escorial

Today I fell in love

With a photo in a book


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> Today I fell in love
> View attachment 18901
> With a photo in a book



But you didn't even have to take it out. That would have been vandalism.


----------



## escorial

JustRob said:


> But you didn't even have to take it out. That would have been vandalism.



I bought the book for it...£10.99


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Today I fell in love
> View attachment 18901
> 
> 
> With a photo in a book


*Yes - he looks good


----------



## escorial

She ended up living in France... she was tracked down years later....



RIP..Marina Ginesta


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> She ended up living in France... she was tracked down years later....
> 
> RIP..Marina Ginesta



Pictures of Lily (The Who)


----------



## escorial

Love reign on me....


----------



## bobo

You surely has been into the Spanish Civil War, eh ??
Lots of young, idealistic people suddenly became very militaristic - having something to fight for.
May be you ought to find another civil war - where you'll meet all those practical dreamers to fell in love with 
The more the merryer :sorrow:


----------



## Sam

sas said:


> My son was 40 before he could stop interlacing his conversation with "dude". He was, and is, extremely handsome & successful (despite this). He owned his own business...good thing, because, when he used it, all one saw & heard was "stupid", and that's what I told him. He never listened to me. He did listen to his wife, finally. He married at 37. Should have married sooner. Women have a way of making boys, of any age, into men.



Because who knows better than a woman what being a man is.


----------



## PiP

Sam said:


> Because who knows better than a woman what being a man is.



Really?

Men have five basic functions in life

Eat
Pass Wind
Have sex
Sleep
Snore


----------



## Olly Buckle

bobo said:


> You surely has been into the Spanish Civil War, eh ??
> Lots of young, idealistic people suddenly became very militaristic - having something to fight for.
> May be you ought to find another civil war - where you'll meet all those practical dreamers to fell in love with
> The more the merryer :sorrow:


There ws a thing about a Kurdish women's front line regiment on TV the other day. Very stern and ordered though, but maybe that was only for the telly.


----------



## LadyF

This is a short video on what women are sometimes ready to do in order to fascinate men. 

[video=youtube;KG2ILQ-K4R0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2ILQ-K4R0[/video]


----------



## Sam

PiP said:


> Really?
> 
> Men have five basic functions in life
> 
> Eat
> Pass Wind
> Have sex
> Sleep
> Snore



Well at least we _have_ five.


----------



## Sebald

Ooo this thread is getting feisty.


----------



## -xXx-

PiP said:


> Eat
> Pass Wind
> Have sex
> Sleep
> Snore



hey!
i do that everyday!
_*puts 2 gold stars on forehead*
*gender confusion solved above*_


----------



## PiP

Slaps own wrists... the thread title is:  how to attract women

Don't grope on your first date
Don't tell crappy jokes
Don't drive too fast
Don't get drunk
Don't eat garlic the night before
Don't pass wind

Be yourself - ignore the above


----------



## Olly Buckle

PiP said:


> Slaps own wrists... the thread title is:  how to attract women
> 
> Don't grope on your first date
> Don't tell crappy jokes
> Don't drive too fast
> Don't get drunk
> Don't eat garlic the night before
> Don't pass wind



Most of these assume there has already been some attraction; these are about putting women off, so they must have noticed already. 
I think the problem for most men is finding a situation where women are sufficiently at ease with them for them to also be easy. It is never easy to relax with strangers, add the pressure of mixed gender and potential relationships, that counts for both sexes. It's a wonder anybody ever goes on a first date.


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> You surely has been into the Spanish Civil War, eh ??
> Lots of young, idealistic people suddenly became very militaristic - having something to fight for.
> May be you ought to find another civil war - where you'll meet all those practical dreamers to fell in love with
> The more the merryer :sorrow:



I'm not into it I'm interested in it...every country has a history and a future to ponder...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> I'm not into it I'm interested in it...every country has a history and a future to ponder...



There is some reason to question whether any of us have a future.


----------



## escorial

You can't have one without the other


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> You can't have one without the other



Love and Marriage (Frank Sinatra) You're very lyrical, you know.


----------



## escorial

Love an marriage..that reminds me of All the shoe salesman..such a funny program..thanks for jerkin my memory dude..ha,ha


----------



## -xXx-

_person-to-person_ interaction(s)
*defy prescribed _gender presort expectation(s)_*


----------



## LeeC

You could tell him he’s doing it wrong, but I imagine he suffers enough issues ;-) Whatever works


----------



## Olly Buckle

I can't help thinking this thread is spurious sometimes. For a start off women are all different, I would be willing to bet different things attracted Debbie Mc Gee to Paul Daniels, Rosemary to Fred West, and Sandy Toksvik to her wife, someone somewhere will be attracted to almost anything, that is the point of 'be yourself', it means the person is attracted by something which will be maintained. Anyone can smell nice, dress well and open doors for the night, a sensible woman is looking beyond that; they are not so much the things that are attractive as the ones likely not to be off-putting.

Then one could say 'Okay, all women are different, but most share some likes'. This may be true, but I am not sure men understand what they are, they understand their dislikes, women tell you about them quickly enough, not the other way around on the whole. It is a bit like fishing, most of it takes place under water where you can't see it, you have to go somewhere where there are fish and hang around for ages until one decides to take notice, at least you can see the women are present, biting or just swimming around? You won't know 'til it happens.

Unlike fishing you should go home as soon as you have a fish, sorry, woman; don't hangabout trying for a bigger, better one, too many women are far fewer than too many fish, but the slippery mess you are left with has some similarities. 

So put yourself in the right place, somewhere where there are women, somewhere suitable for them to observe you. That is not somewhere like a nightclub, they go there to be obseved. Anyway, most women are taken by surprise by their attraction, they see something they had not before, they are not out looking for a man, but...  This is not something you can engineer in my experience, but you can create the opportunity, just be there, behaving reasonably and paying attention. There can be anywhere almost, but the conditions you are looking for are a preponderance of women to men and few distractions so you are noticed. 

Important to note.
Most women will not home in on another woman's man, they may fall for someone they are with day after day, but they are usually respectful, if the other men are married it reduces the competition for attention.
Don't compete for attention, men competing for attention go 'Me, Me, Me. Give attention, listen to what she said; then, when some other man tries to show how clever he is by using it to develop his own line return to her's and try to understand and have empathy.

All those dont's in earlier posts are not how to attract women, but how not to put them off (on the whole, there are always wierdos). You are about as likely to understand the mysteries of distant universes as you are to understand what attracted a woman, I give you an example 'He had beautiful hands', he was also a useless, alcoholic, drifter; that did not seem to count. Put yourself in the company of women, get on with life, and pay attention, in my experience it is the best bet.


----------



## LeeC

"_Life does not cease to be funny when people die_
_anymore than it ceases to be serious when people_
_laugh._"         ~  George Bernard Shaw


----------



## olive12

I think a good idea to attract women is to quit discussing how to attract women! :-o


----------



## escorial

olive12 said:


> I think a good idea to attract women is to quit discussing how to attract women! :-o



We've been ignored by woman an treated as second class citizens..drinking in pubs alone,going the pictures alone..it's good to talk about our plight..to share are misery and look for ways out..one day all the lonely men will through away our expensive aftershave,designer clothes and credit cards and walk down the road arm in arm with a lady member of the writing forum..


----------



## Kevin

Yes, well once you got one of them, then what? There needs to be a 'care, feeding and proper clean up of' thread. How not to get bit... Use a chair and long whip... or not. Do you have to wear those funny hats, you know, the black top-hat,  and have the mustache? Man, those pants look kind of tight and baggy at the same time..do I really have to wear those?  Boots... Not a big fan of those, either, but if I have to...What exactly is a 'woman whisperer' anyway?  I've no idea, myself. How often do you need to change their water? I don't know man, it's a big responsibility all that, and they're quite long lived I've heard. Do they all speak and can you feed them avocados  (I've heard not)? What is the recommended diet? Lamb and rice? It's all so complicated, so many questions/things to know,  and hardly anyone thinks ahead.


----------



## escorial

Mail order bride catalogue is on its way and I hope all your questions will be answered in the agony uncle pages...


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Yes, well once you got one of them, then what? There needs to be a 'care, feeding and proper clean up of' thread. How not to get bit... Use a chair and long whip... or not. Do you have to wear those funny hats, you know, the black top-hat,  and have the mustache? Man, those pants look kind of tight and baggy at the same time..do I really have to wear those?  Boots... Not a big fan of those, either, but if I have to...What exactly is a 'woman whisperer' anyway?  I've no idea, myself. How often do you need to change their water? I don't know man, it's a big responsibility all that, and they're quite long lived I've heard. Do they all speak and can you feed them avocados  (I've heard not)? What is the recommended diet? Lamb and rice? It's all so complicated, so many questions/things to know,  and hardly anyone thinks ahead.



I'm going to show this one to the wife. Letting you know for when you feel the blast of scorching air


----------



## escorial

A farting woman...I thought they went to a secret place for that..


----------



## bazz cargo

This thread has been going for over 1000 posts and a over a year and a half, has anyone attracted a woman?


----------



## escorial

bazz cargo said:


> This thread has been going for over 1000 posts and a over a year and a half, has anyone attracted a woman?



Thanks for bringing me back to reality and accept I'm still sad and lonely..


----------



## bazz cargo

There is a significant difference between sad and lonely and finding a woman. Here, in this little electronic corner of an imaginary existence you have friends, companions and mates. You have a degree of respect and a collection of fine prose. 

Finding that one special person that you want to spend the rest of your life annoying is a tough gig. 
Good luck
BC


----------



## escorial

bazz cargo said:


> There is a significant difference between sad and lonely and finding a woman. Here, in this little electronic corner of an imaginary existence you have friends, companions and mates. You have a degree of respect and a collection of fine prose.
> 
> Finding that one special person that you want to spend the rest of your life annoying is a tough gig.
> Good luck
> BC



He's all heart this guy... mister motivator


----------



## bazz cargo

escorial said:


> He's all heart this guy... mister motivator


A true friend will give it to you straight, but if you want bullshit I can oblige.


----------



## escorial

Who's your sponsor..prozac


----------



## bazz cargo

Mercedes.


----------



## escorial

Benz


----------



## bazz cargo

I suspect that I have skipped over the conversation, but... If you can't be arsed to try the usual method of meeting woman, why not try t' tinternet dating thing? You don't have to leave the house until you have a possible match. Try brutal honesty, it will have the uniqueness that some smart women will find interesting.


----------



## escorial

No,never be yourself man...I'm a airline pilot or drug Baron on the internet...


----------



## Olly Buckle

I always found honesty got the best results, not sure about 'brutal', though I expect it was percieved that way sometimes. The first song I wrote started 'She asked me if I loved her, and I told her the truth...'


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> No,never be yourself man...I'm a airline pilot or drug Baron on the internet...



From what you wrote there I take it that you must be the legendary read Baron then.


----------



## sas

Tip:

Women intuitively know if you are interested in them, or interested in pleasing your Mr. Happy. 
Or, in your case, Mr. Unhappy.


----------



## escorial

all tips welcome here....


----------



## LeeC

sas said:


> Tip:
> 
> Women intuitively know if you are interested in them, or interested in pleasing your Mr. Happy.
> Or, in your case, Mr. Unhappy.


Who is this Mr. Happy, someone who goes around checking oil? Is this why my wife refers to men as dipsticks?


----------



## Kevin

Cash. Cash will work, it will always work. And if you don't have it, well... We're talking attractors here. Not talking keepers. Just flat out attractors. Now then , there is balance scale sheet. You wear it. The more cons you have the more cash you need to counterbalance. And if you are totally out of balance, like your wad is a huge vibrating conglomerate  that affects thousands of liives and livelihoods ( wait! Wad-of-doe you perverts!) then whoa-boy you are gonna gitsome. I mean think of all the horrendously hideous men out there ( in whatever measurement you want to use) that are with extremely attractive women. I see them. I pass thru the highest end/ therefor most desirable neighborhoods in town, often, all of the time,  and let me tell you: 10's, 11's, off-the-charts beauties abound. Goldiggers? Well, not all of them. Often they are beauty and brains. I see them out there maintaining that beauty, running, exercising- and these are not young twenty-somethings- these are moms, smokin' hot moms. Some are grandmas. You see lots of mighty fine genetics carefully maintained. Big...Fat...bank account. Don't get me wrong: It's not the only way, but it is a way...and that way works.


----------



## LeeC

LeeC said:


> Who is this Mr. Happy, someone who goes around checking oil? Is this why my wife refers to men as dipsticks?


And here all along I thought she was disparaging our intelligence.


----------



## bobo

Yes, cash will work on some.
Down here both the ones with handle, and the ones without are throwing themselves on everybody looking just half rich.
Some – so far I’ve heard, it’s those with handle – also murmure their monthly ‘salary’ from the social.
The purpose is obviously to be taken care of, at least financially.

They’ll love you forever – until somebody more cash fluent comes by.
Which bring me to ask: why on earth is it that the male species are in such need of a female ??
Why is it that they cannot just be themselves, and develop a balanced personality consisting of what Jung calls the feminine and the masculine sides ??
As far as I’ve observed, much more females than males are capable of doing such thing.
So why is it that males are so needy for a female ??


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Yes...why is it that males are so needy for a female ??


the question of the ages


----------



## LeeC

bobo said:


> Which bring me to ask: why on earth is it that the male species are in such need of a female ??
> Why is it that they cannot just be themselves, and develop a balanced personality consisting of what Jung calls the feminine and the masculine sides ??
> As far as I’ve observed, much more females than males are capable of doing such thing.
> So why is it that males are so needy for a female ??



Not to dull this with reality, but it's not really the question of ages. Have you observed a herd of elk at rutting time, the males bellowing and tussling while the females mill around waiting to see which male might have the best survival genes to pass on. Despite our self-proclaimed intelligence, we're simply a variation on physical life forms with all the same inherent drives. 


Hey, there's my neighbor Joe:


----------



## bobo

Sorry, but I don't think that covers it 
Humans are not only animal as are the others.
The hardware - the earthly vehicle - is that of an animal - but the software, including the mighty soul, is not comparable to anything animal.
The individual decides where to put the emphasis.
Remember, the first law of thermodynamics: energy can be transformed (to other forms of energy) - but not destroyed or created.
Human has a will - free or not - but a will, with which he can take control over many aspects of his being, mind as well as body (w/instincts).
So-o-o, an animalistic explanation doesn't cut it, there has to be more to it ... much more  
Simsalabim [FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## LeeC

Didn't mean to step on anybodies toes bobo  I meant what I posted to be a humorous correspondence. It's just as a naturalist I see where, through evolution species arise in a process of speciation—where new varieties of organisms arise and thrive when they are able to find and exploit an ecological niche—and species become extinct when they are no longer able to survive in changing conditions or against superior competition. If you stop and think about it you might see how basic drives are very similar in all life forms. In any case, I won't get into a long winded explanation because that's not the idea of this thread, and I'd bore the heck out of you ;-)

Suffice it to say that I was reared in a different culture, and the following saddens me.


----------



## escorial

tips for snogging on a first date...

1..when putting tongue in earlobe hold your breath
2..at the same time tickle her gently under the chin with fingers
3..after 10 seconds move to the other ear and suck the whole ear
4..never stop tickling when changing ears
5..she should then be receptive to other petting

thank me later.....


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> all tips welcome here....




Well, I never uttered those words, lest men take it literally.


----------



## andrewclunn

Have money.

Be good looking (work out and have decent clothes).

Be willing to date women over 30.

If you're under 25 forget it.  The power shifts dramatically from early too late 20s.

Recognize that for most of our youth 90% of the women are chasing 10% of the men.

Western women have grown up with the notion of no fault divorce, and have likely focused more on attracting men than maintaining a healthy relationship.  Are you sure you want to date that type of woman?


----------



## escorial

andrewclunn said:


> Have money.
> 
> Be good looking (work out and have decent clothes).
> 
> Be willing to date women over 30.
> 
> If you're under 25 forget it.  The power shifts dramatically from early too late 20s.
> 
> Recognize that for most of our youth 90% of the women are chasing 10% of the men.
> 
> Western women have grown up with the notion of no fault divorce, and have likely focused more on attracting men than maintaining a healthy relationship.  Are you sure you want to date that type of woman?



got a bottle full of 1 pound coins...check
got a white suite and shoes..........check


----------



## Kevin

LeeC said:


> Didn't mean to step on anybodies toes bobo  I meant what I posted to be a humorous correspondence. It's just as a naturalist I see where, through evolution species arise in a process of speciation—where new varieties of organisms arise and thrive when they are able to find and exploit an ecological niche—and species become extinct when they are no longer able to survive in changing conditions or against superior competition. If you stop and think about it you might see how basic drives are very similar in all life forms. In any case, I won't get into a long winded explanation because that's not the idea of this thread, and I'd bore the heck out of you ;-)
> 
> Suffice it to say that I was reared in a different culture, and the following saddens me.
> View attachment 19041


i seem to focus on specific aspects or examples of natural drive and behavior- the black widow spider for instance. In its case the studied subjects could be, or are, no, yes, are matriarchal- the judged focus of success or failure of species being upon the product of the procreative process: ( whereas in some other species , the procreative act is a main attraction, at least by one half the species) ( sorry where was I?)- the success or failure of the species being judged by the product of procreative process: the Offspring.  Though looked upon as a curiosity by some  I think of it- she in particular, though he, too- as more symbolic or metaphoric in terms of certain relationship patterns in other species. In other species the female does not actually consume the provider/donor of genetic materials , but instead rather, removes said materials production-center and keeps them locked in box on the nightstand (her nightstand), the key around her neck ( or occasionally-I did say occasionally-shoved way up-oh, come on now, you have admit...)The male apparently gives over without complaint- for the most part- as he risks being et. This is all metaphor and supposition and I often get myself in trouble but I can't help sticking up for the underdog. As in your photo the relative size of dog to underdog is reverse that of the spider- the male black ( he's brown actually) being physically smaller, but again as in your photo , who holds the real reins, hmm? 

Sorry for the tangent, e-man, I'm quite sure this will appear an incomprehensible jumble , but I assure you there is pattern to it, as much as any and all webs have patterns if one studies or intuites hard and long enough. Of course, these 'realizations' only come after close study and entanglement.


----------



## bobo




----------



## SilverMoon

It all comes down to a mathematical matter. If you can't add to your wallet, subtract yourself from getting an A+ Woman


----------



## midnightpoet

This tread makes me wonder (as writers will do) with the current changes and advances in medical technology how the battle of the sexes will eventually turn out.  Will we able to manipulate DNA and chromosomes?  Will we evolve into a single sex with no interaction needed to procreate?  

Of course this is fodder for the writer, imagining different scenarios (and there's already a bunch of such novels out there).  I saw on TV they now can manipulate embryos to prevent diseases.  Exciting and scary at the same time - but where would we be without human interaction and conflict?  Sounds rather dull to me.  

I hate to use a well-worn cliche' but time will tell.;-)


----------



## bobo

LeeC said:


> Didn't mean to step on anybodies toes bobo  I meant what I posted to be a humorous correspondence. It's just as a naturalist I see where, through evolution species arise in a process of speciation—where new varieties of organisms arise and thrive when they are able to find and exploit an ecological niche—and species become extinct when they are no longer able to survive in changing conditions or against superior competition. If you stop and think about it you might see how basic drives are very similar in all life forms. In any case, I won't get into a long winded explanation because that's not the idea of this thread, and I'd bore the heck out of you ;-)



I don’t think you stepped on anybody’s toes – and I think the humour was understood, I gave you a Lol, didn’t I ??
It’s just that I’ve heard  the biological  explanation, which implies we’re just the same as those we calls the animals, so many times that ……..
 – and when nothing more is added, it leaves people to understand & remember only what’s been said.

That is FAR from enough, and when allowed to stand alone can do a lot of harm – I sometimes wonder why anybody care to use energy on such explanation … with all due respect, naturally 
Humans in their non-physical constitutions are much more complicated than the simple life-forms normally studied within the biological sphere.
You gotta bring some philosophy into the equation, Sitting Bull


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a basic flaw in this thread, it is 'How to attract women'. No woman I know is going to be attracted to a man who wants to attract women. If it was 'How to attract a woman', and they were the woman he wanted to attract ...  but not just 'women'; what, any women?


----------



## JustRob

Olly, those have been my thoughts about it exactly. It is making a woman feel exceptional that works the magic and I don't think you can fake that; they are just too perceptive, the worthwhile ones anyway.


----------



## dither

JustRob said:


> Olly, those have been my thoughts about it exactly. It is making a woman feel exceptional that works the magic and I don't think you can fake that; they are just too perceptive, the worthwhile ones anyway.



I think that all a bloke can do is be himself.

I mean "how to attract women". Any particular sort of woman? What one woman finds attractive another might find repulsive and so, you win some and you lose some but hopefully somehow somewhere you find one.

:-k


----------



## escorial

Bought this top selling Australian toothpaste to give me a white smile for the ladies...


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Bought this top selling Australian toothpaste to give me a white smile for the ladies...
> View attachment 19357



You know 'down under' they have reversed/turned upside down everything 
Oh, I see you've already experienced that :champagne:


----------



## escorial

U got it cubcake...


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> Bought this top selling Australian toothpaste to give me a white smile for the ladies...
> View attachment 19357



The toothpaste company says thanks for the publicity, but please stop.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Articulate Lady

(No, that's not me, but some women like to "hunt" men) Haha.


----------



## escorial

Bragg you own a nuclear bunker an 40,000 tins of beans


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Bragg you own a nuclear bunker an 40,000 tins of beans



No-one who ate that many beans would ever be attractive. Phewww!


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> No-one who ate that many beans would ever be attractive. Phewww!



I'm down to me last three tins


An still single


----------



## Olly Buckle

They are not even Heinz beans, no wonder you can't find a woman, buy some decent beans man. What sort of tea and coffee do you drink?


----------



## escorial

Beans means Heinz


----------



## Olly Buckle

Get some PG Tips and Machu Pichu in. Nobody drinks the Twinings speciality stuff, but it is good for image to have it.


----------



## escorial

Thanks OB1


----------



## Sebald

You two are turning into Del Boy and Rodney.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Can OB be one, can O be ?

Jokes about people's names? The people concerned have *always* heard them before.[


----------



## escorial

Sticks an stones...


----------



## Sebald

Oh, I just got the OB. That's clever.


----------



## LeeC

One pickup line that likely won't work with many, worked for me. I'd previously been introduced to my (now) wife at a party, but when I later noticed her and her mother having dinner at a restaurant I started singing, "Het babe I think I love you, but I gotta check you out first. ..." Her mother scowled, I guess thinking it was crude, but my wife started laughing and invited me to join them. We've had a great life since.


----------



## Chinspinner

I was once running from a casual bash-the-smashed-nasher party. Those parties were fun for thirty minutes until you ended up wearing your trousers on your head and a Jack Russell in your pants (Y-fronts for you Americans). Anyway, I was running away from one, and I had to waddle because of the Jack Russel I was carrying. Anyway, I waddled upon a hen party, and one of the girls said "Look, he has a Jack Russell in his pants." It was a deeply embarrassing experience and one I relive most nights before sleep. 

Anyway, where were we? Oh yes, attracting women. I'm not very good at that.


----------



## Ultraroel

4 years ago I stopped treating girls as "girls" and treated them as I would treat my best buddy. Which means I can make fun of them if They say or do stupid things, they can be wrong, we can have a discussion and fights and whatever. It attracted most girls a lot more than when I treated them as if they were another race


----------



## Kevin

Ultraroel said:


> 4 years ago I stopped treating girls as "girls" and treated them as I would treat my best buddy. Which means I can make fun of them if They say or do stupid things, they can be wrong, we can have a discussion and fights and whatever. It attracted most girls a lot more than when I treated them as if they were another race


 i like pulling their pigtails and dipping them in inkwells. But only if they do it back.


----------



## Kevin

Chinspinner said:


> I was once running from a casual bash-the-smashed-nasher party. Those parties were fun for thirty minutes until you ended up wearing your trousers on your head and a Jack Russell in your pants (Y-fronts for you Americans). Anyway, I was running away from one, and I had to waddle because of the Jack Russel I was carrying. Anyway, I waddled upon a hen party, and one of the girls said "Look, he has a Jack Russell in his pants." It was a deeply embarrassing experience and one I relive most nights before sleep.
> 
> Anyway, where were we? Oh yes, attracting women. I'm not very good at that.


embarrassing situations... They're opportunities to grow and hopefully, show one's humanity. I should know; I've had so many. most lost...but

What to say?:  (I have thought afterward, so many times...) 
So...
she pointed out your... 'situation' in front of all them.. how might one handle this?:
(in dramatic voice) "Ah Ladies...consider the plight of us poor males: running around with an animal in our pants...(employ the puppy-eyes-) "Is there not one amongst you that might take pity and sooth our poor beastie?" ( wait for their reply, whatever it is..) "Well then, have you anything to drink?" Wait again. If they run you off then fuck it, who needs them? You may leave them in good cheer for you _have_ successfully replied (their response is then on them). But if they don't, run you off, then the ice is definitely broken ( which actually it may have been, anyway) and you may freely introduce yourself, while changing the subject to the less obvious.

 I am certainly no expert at picking up women, but that's no reason to lose out on a shared moment of humor, is it?


----------



## kaufenpreis

Is this why my wife refers to men as dipsticks?


----------



## bazz cargo

Over a thousand posts of sage advice later and are we any nearer to finding a way to succeed at meeting the woman of destiny?


----------



## Kevin

Hff.. I thought it known that _fate_ had long ago befallen some of us.


----------



## Ultraroel

I started working out, cause I looked like a skeleton with skin. Now aiming to be 15kg heavier.. now at 8kg mark. Most of it is muscle.. I get more attention from random girls on the street.. or it's cause I'm just really pretty


----------



## Jack Dammit

Rub your entire body with garlic. 

The Ladies dig garlic. Healthy, too.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Olly Buckle

When you can chat to women without them doubting your motives, one of the better sides of it.

OOps, not the 'You know you are getting old' thread. It must be I am getting old.


----------



## dither

Jack Dammit said:


> Rub your entire body with garlic.
> 
> The Ladies dig garlic. Healthy, too.




Dammit,
that's interesting.
However absurd your comment might seem.
I DID know a chap years ago who had a strong aversion to washing, yes he DID smell, and the girls seemed to fall over themselves for him. Maybe they just wanted to take care him and I'm sure many of them did.


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> I'm down to me last three tins
> View attachment 19548
> 
> An still single





Olly Buckle said:


> They are not even Heinz beans, no wonder you can't find a woman, buy some decent beans man. What sort of tea and coffee do you drink?



My angel and I have found Heinz beans to be appalling, so buy anything but theirs. We did buy Branston's for a while but they were too sweet for us. We usually buy Sainsbury's own brand reduced salt and sugar ones. It's fundamentally all about figure and vigour.


----------



## bobo




----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Ultraroel said:


> I started working out, cause I looked like a skeleton with skin. Now aiming to be 15kg heavier.. now at 8kg mark. Most of it is muscle.. I get more attention from random girls on the street.. or it's cause I'm just really pretty



If you're that pretty l think you should worry about the Boys finding you attractive!


----------



## dither

All a person can do is be themselves I reckon and put themselves out there.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> All a person can do is be themselves I reckon and put themselves out there.



But what if themselves is the very kind of self girls don't like at all?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

95,
you can't pretend to be someone or something that you're not. Eventually the truth will out. Honesty has never been out of fashion.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> 95,
> you can't pretend to be someone or something that you're not. Eventually the truth will out. Honesty has never been out of fashion.



I know, I am just saying that what self-respecting girl would want to know me?  I don't have anything to offer. :,( 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

95,

Just put yourself out there, be open to the possibility and try not to try too hard, eh?
I know it's not easy. Even I was young once.


You say that you have nothing to offer. I would say that that's for others to decide.
After a lifetime of being totally friendless I'm having to come to terms with the fact that I actually really would like to know people and I don't know how to proceed. I mean, who on earth would want to know me?

So I to am putting myself out there and trying not to try too hard.

Hang in there 95 and good luck.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> 95,
> 
> Just put yourself out there, be open to the possibility and try not to try too hard, eh?
> I know it's not easy. Even I was young once.
> 
> 
> You say that you have nothing to offer. I would say that that's for others to decide.
> After a lifetime of being totally friendless I'm having to come to terms with the fact that I actually really would like to know people and I don't know how to proceed. I mean, who on earth would want to know me?
> 
> So I to am putting myself out there and trying not to try too hard.
> 
> Hang in there 95 and good luck.



Thank you, I will certainly try, but not too hard. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultraroel

Definitely not gonna try another relationship for now. Been radiating disinterest for the last weeks and girls come introducing themselves to me. I also changed my outfits into a bit more "classy" and started going to the gym 4 months ago.. Seems that's how it works.. Look good, feel good, work on yourself and dress well.. I've always had a copious amount of self-confidence, so that shouldn't be a problem. ALso, tall, blond foreigner in a country full of small, dark haired people.


----------



## dither

Ultraroel,
disinterest acts like a magnet.
Been there done that only I really WAS avoiding getting too friendly with young women. I had my reasons.


----------



## LeeC

Is this the situation esc?

https://youtu.be/0O8m0mMDpHw


----------



## sas

LeeC said:


> Is this the situation esc?
> 
> https://youtu.be/0O8m0mMDpHw




One of my favorite singers. But, my favorite song of his was "You Send Me". I fell for every guy who could dance well to it with me....with a dip deep, at the end. Most guys were good slow dancers, then. Not so much, today. Pity. A lost art. It was really accepted vertical sex, in the days when we didn't have sex. Now they all have sex right away, so slow dancing is over.  Or, I should say, slow dancing well is over. It was all we had, so we had to be good at it.  Showing  our potential, so to speak. Not kidding.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Is this the situation esc?
> 
> https://youtu.be/0O8m0mMDpHw



No man...I just wanna be a stud


----------



## dither

sas said:


> One of my favorite singers. But, my favorite song of his was "You Send Me". I fell for every guy who could dance well to it with me....with a dip deep, at the end. Most guys were good slow dancers, then. Not so much, today. Pity. A lost art. It was really accepted vertical sex, in the days when we didn't have sex. Now they all have sex right away, so slow dancing is over.  Or, I should say, slow dancing well is over. It was all we had, so we had to be good at it.  Showing  our potential, so to speak. Not kidding.



I've always regretted that I never had the confidence to learn to dance. Such a wonderful gift I think.


----------



## sas

dither said:


> I've always regretted that I never had the confidence to learn to dance. Such a wonderful gift I think.



Everyone is great dancer, in my family. All styles. But, I confess, I just cannot imitate my teen granddaughters. They try so hard to help me. I've mentioned that my sister & husband, at 78, ballroom several times a week & teach. When all family is together, at my house for holidays, we show off our moves. My daughter is handicapped but brought the house down when she danced "in place".  Sexy stuff. She won the night, and we weren't being nice. She earned it. (She didn't see my tears).


----------



## yfc54

I'm at the stage of life where females keep away for fear of rejection


----------



## escorial

Wayne Rooney..prem footballer,England player an now a little bit on the side has revealed he's hung like an org..I give up..come on


----------



## dither

yfc54 said:


> I'm at the stage of life where females keep away for fear of rejection



All my life I withdrew because of the fear of rejection.:concern:


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> Wayne Rooney..prem footballer,England player an now a little bit on the side has revealed he's hung like an org..I give up..come on



"org.." ?


----------



## Kevin

Was discussing this older gentleman who is at a stage where he is becoming crankier (angrier/meaner) to the point of ejecting long-term tenants. He was an arrogant douche thirty-years ago , but he's losing it. Anyway, I thought it fitting now for him to get himself hooked up with a go-getter gold digger, to help and relieve him of all that accumulation of material worldly 'encumbrance'.


----------



## bobo

Good idea - somebody we know ??


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Good idea - somebody we know ??


 definetly not. I haven't met anyone angry here. They get mad sometimes but they get over it. Anyway: not anyone here.


----------



## bobo




----------



## escorial

hope to pull a cracker this Christmas...


----------



## Kevin

I've had some success with lures, but the lake seems to have a lot of algae/moss this year. Lump of cheese is always a good backup. My son, he uses the plastic worms.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> hope to pull a cracker this Christmas...



Yeah,
I find myself thinking such thoughts sometimes. Especially when it's really cold outside like now. And then I kind of get that magical, anything can happen at Christmas-time ( dare I say glow? ) and I almost dare to hope, but it passes.


----------



## escorial

Hot action Tonite in bed..all for 1.99


----------



## bobo

Not expensive for a waterbed - lolol


----------



## dither

I have a thermal onesie. It does for me. And no, there isn't a flap at the back.


----------



## Firemajic

*What women really want*

List at age 22
***********
1; Handsome
2; Charming
3; Rich
4; A caring listener
5; Witty
6; In good shape
7; Dresses with style
8; Appreciates the finer things
9; Full of thoughtful surprises
10; An imaginative romantic lover

List revised at age 32
*****************
1; Nice looking, preferably with hair on his head
2; Opens car doors, holds chairs
3; Has enough money for a nice dinner
4; Listens more than he talks
5; Laughs at my jokes at appropriate times
6; Carries in all the groceries with ease
7;  Owns at least one tie
8; Appreciates a good home cooked meal
9; Remembers birthdays and anniversaries
10; Seeks romance at least once a week

List revised again at age 42
**********************
1; Not too ugly~~~ bald head ok
2; Does not drive off until I am in the car
3; Works steady, splurges for dinner at McDonalds on occasion 
4; Nods head at appropriate times when I am talking
5; Usually remembers the punch line to jokes
6; Is in good enough shape to rearrange the furniture 
7; Usually wears a shirt that covers his stomach 
8; Knows to not but champagne with screw top
9; Remembers to put the toilet lid down
10; Shaves on most weekends

List revised again at age 52
**********************
1; Keeps hair in nose and ears trimmed
2; Doesn't belch or scratch in public
3;Doesnt borrow money too often
4; Doesn't nod off to sleep while I am having an emotional moment
5;  Doesn't retell the same joke too many times
6; Is in good enough shape to get off the couch on weekends
7: Usually wears matching socks and clean underwear
8; Appreciates a good TV dinner
9; Remembers your name on occasion 
10; Shaves on special occasions


List revised at age 66
*****************
1; Doesn't scare small children
2; Remembers where the bathroom is
3; Doesn't require much money for upkeep
4; Only snores lightly when awake
5; Doesn't forget why he's laughing
6: Is in good enough shape to stand by himself
7; Usually wears some clothes
8: Likes soft foods
9: Remembers where he left his teeth
10; Remembers when...

Revised.... age 75 and older
**********************
1; Breathing


----------



## escorial

Just woke up..the candles still burning an classic music on low from the radio but my feet are nice an toasty but the double bed still has room for one more..shud nod off again an will be interesting to see where the bed warmer ends up....


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Just woke up..the candles still burning an classic music on low from the radio but my feet are nice an toasty but the double bed still has room for one more..shud nod off again an will be interesting to see where the bed warmer ends up....



Thought you was the bed warmer


----------



## escorial

Your compassion is overwhelming bobo..I'm a kind of half full bed type guy these days...the hot water bottle was still warm in the morning


----------



## bobo

Yeah ... he-he 
Long since the electrical blanket was invented - what an oldfashioned guy 
Why don't you put a tea bag into the water ... drink it in the morning - :icon_joker: :angel: :beguiled:


----------



## escorial

Your no samaratin...bobo...I think your enjoying my plight
.shame on you


----------



## bobo

bobo think it's odddd - anybody can think freedom is a plight.
what's your REAL problem ??


----------



## escorial

I just want to worship you from the feet upwards


----------



## bobo

ha-ha-ha you made my day with that remark  (well at least my evening - my day was made by skiing )
Esc's incredible ... InCrEdIbLe  :coffeescreen:
Goodnight - sleep well - keep warm and DRY !!


----------



## escorial

Goodnight lambchop


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> List at age 22
> ***********
> 1; Handsome
> 2; Charming
> 3; Rich
> 4; A caring listener
> 5; Witty
> 6; In good shape
> 7; Dresses with style
> 8; Appreciates the finer things
> 9; Full of thoughtful surprises
> 10; An imaginative romantic lover
> 
> List revised at age 32
> *****************
> 1; Nice looking, preferably with hair on his head
> 2; Opens car doors, holds chairs
> 3; Has enough money for a nice dinner
> 4; Listens more than he talks
> 5; Laughs at my jokes at appropriate times
> 6; Carries in all the groceries with ease
> 7;  Owns at least one tie
> 8; Appreciates a good home cooked meal
> 9; Remembers birthdays and anniversaries
> 10; Seeks romance at least once a week
> 
> List revised again at age 42
> **********************
> 1; Not too ugly~~~ bald head ok
> 2; Does not drive off until I am in the car
> 3; Works steady, splurges for dinner at McDonalds on occasion
> 4; Nods head at appropriate times when I am talking
> 5; Usually remembers the punch line to jokes
> 6; Is in good enough shape to rearrange the furniture
> 7; Usually wears a shirt that covers his stomach
> 8; Knows to not but champagne with screw top
> 9; Remembers to put the toilet lid down
> 10; Shaves on most weekends
> 
> List revised again at age 52
> **********************
> 1; Keeps hair in nose and ears trimmed
> 2; Doesn't belch or scratch in public
> 3;Doesnt borrow money too often
> 4; Doesn't nod off to sleep while I am having an emotional moment
> 5;  Doesn't retell the same joke too many times
> 6; Is in good enough shape to get off the couch on weekends
> 7: Usually wears matching socks and clean underwear
> 8; Appreciates a good TV dinner
> 9; Remembers your name on occasion
> 10; Shaves on special occasions
> 
> 
> List revised at age 66
> *****************
> 1; Doesn't scare small children
> 2; Remembers where the bathroom is
> 3; Doesn't require much money for upkeep
> 4; Only snores lightly when awake
> 5; Doesn't forget why he's laughing
> 6: Is in good enough shape to stand by himself
> 7; Usually wears some clothes
> 8: Likes soft foods
> 9: Remembers where he left his teeth
> 10; Remembers when...
> 
> Revised.... age 75 and older
> **********************
> 1; Breathing



I reckon I would come out of that pretty well, now. 
I was definitely worst at 22, one out of ten, and being good looking was not something I had control over.
32 I am doing much better, I was always reasonably polite, but I had learned to listen a bit more, birthdays and anniversaries, forget it, I can remember Dad's, it was on Christmas day, but I have been known to miss my own birthday.
42, well my shape changed a bit over the years, but I was always around ten and a half stone, still am, so no awful belly. I haven't shaved for over fifty years, my first motorcycle accident left a scar under my chin that I always nicked, so I gave it up, otherwise I think I would pass.
52, I have a gay friend who gets out the scissors whenever he sees me, nose hair never worried me. I have never had a TV dinner.
66 "You are clicking, and you are not even asleep" hmmm. Wegener's affects my balance, I stagger a bit sometimes, but remain on my feet usually. I still manage to bring in more money than I cost, just, and small children like me, I don't come on too strong, let them come  to  you.
And at 73 I can still blow into the tube and get it past five hundred on my medical, I rode a push bike regularly until my mid fifties, guess that helped.

Luckily she loves me and forgives me the rest, most of the time 

As an aside, my friend Keith is getting married tomorrow, after fifty years living together. We have only been together thirty odd years, so a while to  go yet before we try that


----------



## dither

Maybe I shouldn't have disliked myself so much , and then, maybe I just needed to run into someone like Firemajic. Whatever. It's all water under the bridge now.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have disliked myself so much , and then, maybe I just needed to run into someone Firemajic. Whatever. It's all water under the bridge now.



Mr Dither, note my aside on the end of my last post, it is never too late, you are in the same place you always were. What I wonder at is, did you simply miss the comma before Firemajic's name, or were you using it as an adjective? If so, what a great idea! "Wow, you are firemajic you are." What a chat line !


----------



## topcol

Kevin said:


> Bull in a china shop, I remember I hit the restaurant chandelier taking my coat off. That was on a first date. 21...



What a brilliant conversation opener and also great for those rainy evening reminiscing sessions, "Remember when I...? My god, how we laughed!" etc.

Perhaps you ought to try similar ploys in every restaurant you take a woman to.

topcol


----------



## Kevin

topcol said:


> What a brilliant conversation opener and also great for those rainy evening reminiscing sessions, "Remember when I...? My god, how we laughed!" etc.
> 
> Perhaps you ought to try similar ploys in every restaurant you take a woman to.
> 
> topcol


That move was definitely spontaneous. Don't know that I could make it look natural on purpose. Plus, um, don't think the wife would appreciate me out with other women ( haven't tried, but just a guess), though she does find great amusement (or annoyance, depending..) at my antics. Me too. Why, the other day I... anyway, what a knucklehead. Good for a chuckle, though...


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Mr Dither, note my aside on the end of my last post, it is never too late, you are in the same place you always were. What I wonder at is, did you simply miss the comma before Firemajic's name, or were you using it as an adjective? If so, what a great idea! "Wow, you are firemajic you are." What a chat line !



I just realised my mistake and corrected it.

Someone LIKE Firemajic obviously.
I couldn't tick ALL of the boxes but I might have been in with a chance.

As for it never being too late;
Mr.Buckle, at my age, who cares?

Although I DO think sometimes that might be nice to have someone to talk to.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Well, I don't know how old you are, but I am  73 and I care, and am not thinking of stopping  Also, my friend who is a couple of years younger than me got married today, mind you they have been living together forfifty years and have grandchildren.

I repeat, it is never too late, and as to who cares, everyone except for a few psychopaths, and I don't think you are one of them.


----------



## dither

Ohhh I don't know.
Maybe saying that I don't care was a bit strong and maybe saying that those who don't are psychopaths is a bit strong also.
I suppose no-one ever completely stops caring. So many people, like me, seem to be carrying so much baggage and are so weighed down by it all.
If only we could just stop the world for a while,  hit the pause button or something.
Also, there's this over-riding, all consuming, feeling of not wanting to trouble anybody or cause offence.
Never mind, I'm harmless enough. I think.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

To quote a friend of mine (in a humorous light) after his car got repo'd and I asked him if he owned a bike:

"A BIKE? I can see it now: 'hey bitch, you look fine as shit, why don't you hop on my pegs and we'll go back to my mom's house and fuck.'"

Quote from 2004-2005. It still kills me, lol.


----------



## bobo

Eh ?? - sounds rather juvenile


----------



## Gofa

Reading the list i notice the change from does to does not as the decades pass
in your youth firemajic i appears  you knew what you wanted
as you age you focus shifts to what you dont want   Interesting 

if you are a vetenierian i would reconsider my relationship
too nervous about being put down


----------



## Gofa

One item more on point

how to attract women

make them feel good about themselves in your presence

as against trying to make them feel good about you in your presence


----------



## Firemajic

Gofa said:


> Reading the list i notice the change from does to does not as the decades pass
> in your youth firemajic i appears  you knew what you wanted
> as you age you focus shifts to what you dont want   Interesting
> 
> if you are a vetenierian i would reconsider my relationship
> too nervous about being put down




OOo!! You thought I wrote that... nooo...I did NOT... I found it funny, but that list does not represent what I want, in ANY way....


----------



## Gofa

This then begs the question. As resident Female in the thread 
give us a top three

Reading of butterflies which i adore  i would say you like roses and the occasional thorn for counterpoint

who do i wish to attract ?  On basis dont ask for what you wont give yourself

someone who makes me feel good about myself
someone who is warm in every sense of the word
someone who im a better man in her presence and the lesser without her

In this regard i have to admit Ive not done badly


----------



## dither

Gofa said:


> One item more on point
> 
> how to attract women
> 
> make them feel good about themselves in your presence
> 
> as against trying to make them feel good about you in your presence



Noted, albeit a bit late in the day.
Now all I need is some self-confidence.


----------



## Kevin

Mmm..: must be repeating myself, there's a difference between attracting and keeping. Different goals there I guess. My sib likes to get a man for a bit and then get them away from her. Mmmm... the drama is too much for me on that. Loraina Bobit does nothing for me ( taking that dramatic tangent to its ultimate) , no, I prefer serenity - serene scenes of tranquility. Weirdo, bah, don't care. For instance, I'm listening to the Walkman on the hi-fi (now there's an oldie) and we're about to mo-zee over to the neighb's  to drop off a borrowed book 

Now then, if you want to sample , try another one goes It goes well with two Guiness draught after a long day.https://www.google.com/search?clien...3..35i39k1j0i131k1j0i20i264k1.128.65h7y4LuoJM


----------



## Matchu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL20pAUrgR0

Learn this move at an early age, & don't look back.


----------



## bobo

Become a FireFighter !!
Here in the South we have forest fires every summer - that's tradition ;-)
The firefighters are the heroes 
And every summer the firefighters are arranging huge balls/fêtes in all the beach villages, inviting the young and not so young girls to attending the dance, doing their best to catch their fire ).
A firefigther would never dream about asking the question of this thread


----------



## Matchu

Non,

What about the sexy surfer in the France?  I was a sexy surfer once upon a time, king of the big vagues, but I never got a lady in the water, only a seal one time and he made me scream. 'Sealion,' I screamed in English, my first mistake.  Also, I am an idiot in France, not lucid and intelligent speaker, I talk only 100 words of the language, like a baby, 'Hello,' and 'very pretty' is quite boring for you French ladies, me smiling with my eyes all day, so I marry an English lady FIN.


----------



## bobo

A surfer is out on the ocean, tending his own business - a firefighter is doing a social service, AND may carry you out of dangers :sneakiness:


----------



## dither

bobo said:


> A surfer is out on the ocean, tending his own business - a firefighter is doing a social service, AND may carry you out of dangers :sneakiness:



Alas bobo,
young women don't see it that way and so they only have eyes for surfer and when the fall comes guess who they turn to, good old Mr. boring, not so gung-ho, careful, safety first, sensible.
And, as usual, the good guy picks up the tab.


----------



## Matchu

Oui, le sucker as we say in Pret a Manger.

I think Bobo forgets that surfers are also lifeguards?  Who has not worn their little red trunks to the beach - in case of an emergency, a lollypop to an eye, or sand in the bikini?


----------



## dither

Lifeguards?
All of them?
And how many lives do they save?
I wonder.

Poseurs imo.
Eye-candy for the girls but then, blokes go for Eye-candy also.


Bitter?
Resentful?
Yes of course I am.

But there HAS to be winners and losers. It's the way of things.
Natural selection et al.


----------



## Matchu

Well, certainly there was no need for a slur upon us pool guards.  

WE may not have the profile of our beach brethren, and  I will remember your turn of phrase next Saturday club.  Shall I leave your blubber under the inflatable?  Probably I will, and make jokes with the ladies of aquarobics, you loser.

Do you have the 10m badge even?


----------



## dither

No offence intended Matchu and if you are offended you needn't be, I'm just one of life's losers.
10m?
I can't swim a stroke.
I'm just another face that got sand kicked into.

Seriously though Matchu, if an apology is called for I offer it un-reservedly.

Regards,

dither...


----------



## Matchu

oh shuss, I was playing x.  *You* are not a loser.


----------



## escorial

9 days to go....


----------



## escorial

5 days left...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> 5 days left...


To what, mate? Should we worry?

One good way to attract women is to ignore them. Depends on the woman of course.


----------



## escorial

Valentine's day..a day of Hope and joy in the anticipation of a secret admirer who wants to shower me with more love and affection than I can handle...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ahh. and to a day we in long term partnerships ignore at our peril, thanks for the timely reminder mate


----------



## escorial

The word peril made me think of persil the washing powder..what would Freud make of that...


----------



## bobo

Keep away from peril - use persil :star:


----------



## escorial

Bursting bubbles again bobo


----------



## bobo

Do you know, that following ancient tradition it is so, that on that day if a proposed marriage is refused, the refusee has to give you 13 pair of gloves.
Something to consider in this winter brrr-brrr coldness ??
Of course the  risk is .....

:teapot:


----------



## escorial

Take us for a drink first bobo...


----------



## bobo

Sure - if you want to get stewed first .....


----------



## escorial

Wined an dined would fit me like a glove


----------



## bobo

Well, if I pay for the dinner - couldn't you get another to give you/pay for the gloves ??


----------



## escorial

I know a great chippy an there's a bench in a near by park.


----------



## bobo

No, thank you - find a good veggie resto with open fire, soft music, subdued light - and be an attentive dinner guest :-({|=
- a resto like those in Milan 
(just got a new computer half an hour ago - it's fast, fast, fast ... and very odd  it has SSD instead of HD )


----------



## escorial

Can I just send you the gloves...


----------



## bobo

Sure you can, some should be beautiful, others just warm.
That was easy, wasn't it ??


----------



## escorial

just having a fag now


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

escorial said:


> just having a fag now



Hard luck bobo, those beautiful and warm gloves will arrive smelling of smoke and covered in fag ash.


----------



## bobo

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Hard luck bobo, those beautiful and warm gloves will arrive smelling of smoke and covered in fag ash.



Yrrhg !!




Esc, it wasn't a defeat for you - it was just a learning experience 
drop those smelly habits - you have a 'red sail on a pole' painting waiting to be finished.

But we of course can negotiate the gloves (especially if fag smelling  - thanks BAR for pointing that out )
What do you say to going into the nature, making a painting of 'a nice tree flooded with lots of light from the sky' for me instead ??
Would you do that ??


----------



## escorial

few puffs on me pipe.....only 3 days to go


----------



## Olly Buckle

As Arlo Guthrie asked of Santa, "What's in the pipe that he's smoking?" You haven't been hanging with Rhythm of Pain I hope.


----------



## escorial

Few drags on a cigar..it's Valentine's Eve....


----------



## bobo

Eve ?? - that's something with a snake and an apple - don't play Adam to that


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> few puffs on me pipe.....only 3 days to go




If you treat each other with love the other days, you can skip doing Hallmark invented Valentine's Day stuff. That's for kids. I tell my son to every once in awhile lean into his wife, and when least expected, whisper, "Did I tell you you were beautiful today?" Best if she's not all dolled up for an event, just her regular self, even while out shopping.  My 20 year partner does that.  I'm still here without that flower-chocolate-too expensive dinner night. It's a kapow-wow moment.


----------



## escorial

Forbidden fruit bobo.. who doesn't want that...


----------



## escorial

Who invented pancake Tuesday sas..


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Who invented pancake Tuesday sas..



Must be you!  I try not to eat carbs. I love them, though. But, I like being alive more. Smiles.


----------



## escorial

Sas killed by a pancake on valentine Eve...


----------



## bobo

Pancakes, Esc 

Here we have a speciel feast day for Pancakes/Crêpes - lolol
(unforetunately only once a year )
You see, in the ancient Rome, they celebrated a lot os gods, also the God of Nature, Pan.
To secure a good harvest of wheat, they every 2. february made crêpes,
and in the evening they made it through the street of Rome with torches/light in their hands.
Later the christians stole the feastday, as they did with so many other original things (e.g. Yule) and 
because of all the lights that evening called the day Saint Chandeleur (=candlemas).
(Well, else it would have been the Pan day, or the Day of Pan).
The ancients preserved the pancake until harvest - and the next year gave it to the poor - lolol

Today we just EAT the pancakes, lots of them the 2. of february, the day of St. Chandeleur.


----------



## Kevin

Mmm. So 'Pan'-cakes are a... residue of paganism. As I suspected....


----------



## escorial

Only when it falls on a Wednesday


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Sas killed by a pancake on valentine Eve...



I've been known to strategically wear three pancakes on Valentine's Day. I was not the one who ate them. He probably died.


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> Mmm. So 'Pan'-cakes are a... residue of paganism. As I suspected....



So-o-o, every time you eat a pancake - think about PAN, the god of the good nature.


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> I've been known to strategically wear three pancakes on Valentine's Day. I was not the one who ate them. He probably died.



Is that we're hanky panky come from


----------



## Gofa

WARNING  Adult culinary themes

Mmmm  thinking positioning of pancakes two of them with appropriate centre holes would clip on like lego 
stop them sliding sideways on the maple syrup when plating 
oh yes life is in the details
and the bacon oh where to position bacon
im thinking of the three bears with their porridge too
That bacon needs to be not too hot nor not too cold 
where as i believe in some cook books a banana completes the dishes ingredients

they do say that cooking is a quick way to get to a man’s heart 
im pretty sure this dish is quicker than liquor


----------



## escorial

Postman normally comes about 11 ish...until then I just have to keep myself from fainting...what a beautiful day


----------



## escorial

The poey has been an delivered nothing...no horse an carraige yet or small plane with a banner trailing behind...still 11 hours an 30 min left of the day..fingers crossed


----------



## escorial

Journal reads black Wednesday over an went to city for some retail therapy.....maybe next year...


----------



## -xXx-

escorial said:


> Journal reads black Wednesday over an went to city for some retail therapy.....maybe next year...


happy valentine's day, esc.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

I still haven't managed to attract the attention of a female. [emoji17]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## escorial

AustinFrom1995 said:


> I still haven't managed to attract the attention of a female. [emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



sAs or b0b0 will reply soon enough


----------



## AustinFrom1995

escorial said:


> sAs or b0b0 will reply soon enough


Is that a good thing? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## escorial

dude you have to figure stuff like out this with all the new experiences WF will give you...


----------



## AustinFrom1995

escorial said:


> dude you have to figure stuff like out this with all the new experiences WF will give you...


I'm sorry im genuinely confused... Can you please just explain to me what it is you are trying to say? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

I still haven't managed to attract the attention of a female. 

Be careful what you wish for, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## AustinFrom1995

BlondeAverageReader said:


> I still haven't managed to attract the attention of a female.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for, be afraid, be very afraid!


Why? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## escorial

Probably meet your next wife on here...still once sas an bobo have finished afternoon Chardonnay an cocktails they will indulge you...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

escorial said:


> Probably meet your next wife on here...still once sas an bobo have finished afternoon Chardonnay an cocktails they will indulge you...



Perhaps you should have a man to man chat with Austin about the need to encourage the ladies with suitable bait.
Witty repartee, strange or unusual ideas, etc


----------



## LeeC

Be careful what you attract ;-)  And treat her with respect, but not as royalty or you'll end up with a tyrant. Also, pay attention to her nagging voice, to be sure it's not too grating  Hey, that's what my granddaddy taught me.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Probably meet your next wife on here...still once sas an bobo have finished afternoon Chardonnay an cocktails they will indulge you...



Wait, wait, wait Esc - if he's from 1995, you perhaps should consider .....


----------



## escorial

Crushing dreams again bobo...


----------



## escorial

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Perhaps you should have a man to man chat with Austin about the need to encourage the ladies with suitable bait.
> Witty repartee, strange or unusual ideas, etc



The only thing I know about women is I know  nothing....other mentors are available on here..


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Crushing dreams again bobo...



Sorry to hear that, Esc - but you'll create some new ones soon, I hope - lolol


----------



## escorial

I have a dream catcher above my bed an I check it every morning but they all seem to leave this atmosphere.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Perhaps you should have a man to man chat with Austin about the need to encourage the ladies with suitable bait.
> Witty repartee, strange or unusual ideas, etc


What about just being my nerdy self? [emoji849]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## escorial

Never be yourself...


----------



## Olly Buckle

AustinFrom1995 said:


> What about just being my nerdy self? [emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There is someone for everyone, somewhere there is a nerd lover, you just need to find them. You could join the YMCA and play tabble tennis


----------



## AustinFrom1995

Olly Buckle said:


> There is someone for everyone, somewhere there is a nerd lover, you just need to find them. You could join the YMCA and play tabble tennis


You think so? Do you really believe I will someday find that special someone(s)? Of course if someone was hitting on me I would have no clue. I'm terrible at reading people. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

escorial said:


> Never be yourself...



Oh, so that's where you came unstuck, we ladies can always spot a fake.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> I have a dream catcher above my bed an I check it every morning but they all seem to leave this atmosphere.


Oh, so your dreams are not of this world - lucky you :stung:


----------



## escorial

Fake tans are out for sure...

When it gets dark bobo I look for the stars...


----------



## bobo

"When it gets dark bobo I look for the stars..."
A very inspiring habit - a good exercise to get the nose up over the horizon.
Bobo got a star named after her - it's up in the North, between the constellation Draco and the constellation Ursa Major.
It's the one winking at you :star:


----------



## Olly Buckle

AustinFrom1995 said:


> You think so? Do you really believe I will someday find that special someone(s)?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No, only that such a person exists to  be found, it does require some positive effort on your part, and the people who hit on you will probably make  sure you know, but may not be the ones you want. What makes someone special? Which values and beliefs should you share? Approach it nerdishly by all means, but approach.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

Olly Buckle said:


> No, only that such a person exists to  be found, it does require some positive effort on your part, and the people who hit on you will probably make  sure you know, but may not be the ones you want. What makes someone special? Which values and beliefs should you share? Approach it nerdishly by all means, but approach.


[emoji21] I have no social skills. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle

I thought the accquisition of skills was a nerd speciality. Just go about it like a nerd, be yourself.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

Olly Buckle said:


> I thought the accquisition of skills was a nerd speciality. Just go about it like a nerd, be yourself.


Skills, yes. Social skills, nooooo. 

Listen, I am the last person on Earth who could aquire social skills, ok? [emoji45]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

AustinFrom1995 said:


> Skills, yes. Social skills, nooooo.
> 
> Listen, I am the last person on Earth who could aquire social skills, ok? [emoji45]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Last but one 95.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> Last but one 95.


What do you mean? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRob

AustinFrom1995 said:


> BlondeAverageReader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have a man to man  chat with Austin about the need to encourage the ladies with suitable  bait.
> Witty repartee, strange or unusual ideas, etc
> 
> 
> 
> What about just being my nerdy self? [emoji849]
Click to expand...

Try witty repartee about strange or unusual nerdy ideas then. It must have worked for me because BAR married me. Maybe she's right, that it's the usual that doesn't work so well. The important thing is to be outstandingly good at your chosen strangely unusual nerdy subject. In other words, be passionate about your interests and women may realise that you could be equally passionate in other respects, when the time is right.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

JustRob said:


> Try witty repartee about strange or unusual nerdy ideas then. It must have worked for me because BAR married me. Maybe she's right, that it's the usual that doesn't work so well. The important thing is to be outstandingly good at your chosen strangely unusual nerdy subject. In other words, be passionate about your interests and women may realise that you could be equally passionate in other respects, when the time is right.


Ok! [emoji4] Then I will continue to excellent in my chosen area of nerdyness! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

AustinFrom1995 said:


> Skills, yes. Social skills, nooooo.
> 
> Listen, I am the last person on Earth who could aquire social skills, ok? [emoji45]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 Yah, I have skills... Numb-chuck skills


----------



## bobo

May be this would be adequate literature for some  :shock::


----------



## dither

AustinFrom1995 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




You said you are the last person who could acquire social skills.
I lay claim to that statement.
Sorry.

By what right?
I've been a social no-hoper for over 50 years.

For me, it isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Regarding the OP, I seem to remember being young and good looking helped,  but maybe that is just memory playing me tricks.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

One time when I was in high school there was a girl who liked me, but she moved away. [emoji20]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Regarding the OP, I seem to remember being young and good looking helped,  but maybe that is just memory playing me tricks.



People are so shallow when they are young and, unfortunately, by the time we " get it " lives are ruined.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> People are so shallow when they are young and, unfortunately, by the time we " get it " lives are ruined.



I had a wonderfultime being shallow, and I  don'tthink any lives were ruined. Maybe a couple  of dissappointments along the way, but I bet they picked themselves up and started over.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> but I bet they picked themselves up and started over.



Mr.Buckle,
you are mistaken.
I can vouch for that.

And I'D bet that the number of people that ended up feeling down-trodden, blokes mainly,  because of how their youth went, is incalculable.
The downtrodden don't always get up.


----------



## -xXx-

dither said:


> And I'D bet that the number of people that ended up feeling down-trodden, blokes mainly,  because of how their youth went, is incalculable.
> The downtrodden don't always get up.



it is unfortunate that i encounter the reality of this
more often than not.

thank goodness i believe the sun will rise tomorrow.
it *can* become the promise of a new day.

ofttimes i will be asked, "What are you doing today?"
"changing the world. it won't be done though.
it takes more energy than one might think."
i try not to answer with a mouthful of
grab-a-quick-bite granola bar.

i was never shallow,
 but given to thinking the best of everyone.


----------



## dither

xXx,
for people like me there is no sunshine, only grey.


----------



## sas

Dither,

When I ski under overcast skies, I wear yellow lenses. Maybe you should go to a ski shop and buy a pair. Not kidding. My son-in-law is a depressive. He has special lights to simulate daylight everywhere. One comes on gradually next to his bed. Seems to help some, along with medication. If he doesn't come out of his cave, there's no doubt my daughter plans to leave him. She is handicapped and doesn't need to live in his rat hole. Do something, dither. If you are married, thank your wife for putting up with you. Really.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> You said you are the last person who could acquire social skills.
> I lay claim to that statement.
> Sorry.
> 
> By what right?
> I've been a social no-hoper for over 50 years.
> 
> For me, it isn't gonna happen.


I bet you had better luck than I do. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

I didn't dare to try.
Ever felt as though you are invisible?


----------



## -xXx-

dither said:


> xXx,
> for people like me there is no sunshine, only grey.





dither said:


> I didn't dare to try.
> Ever felt as though you are invisible?



i actively practice invisible.
been studying grey for many years.

tone of grey change much,
or pretty consistent?


----------



## dither

sas said:


> Dither,
> 
> When I ski under overcast skies, I wear yellow lenses. Maybe you should go to a ski shop and buy a pair. Not kidding. My son-in-law is a depressive. He has special lights to simulate daylight everywhere. One comes on gradually next to his bed. Seems to help some, along with medication. If he doesn't come out of his cave, there's no doubt my daughter plans to leave him. She is handicapped and doesn't need to live in his rat hole. Do something, dither. If you are married, thank your wife for putting up with you. Really.



sas,
I can't deny that my wife has and does put up with a lot but thankfully, I married someone who, like me had/has low self-esteem and almost no expectation. I am just quietly seeing out my remaining years now. As for my wife, she has probably thought of leaving me like I might have thought about leaving  her but we both got old and used to each other's way. I was never a boozer, never went after other women, we've never had any amount debt worth mentioning and we've never been hungry. She, we both, could have done worse. I know that. SHE knows that. She has her problems and whatever happens I shall BE there. She knows that also.


----------



## dither

dither said:


> sas,
> I can't deny that my wife has and does put up with a lot but thankfully, I married someone who, like me had/has low self-esteem and almost no expectation. I am just quietly seeing out my remaining years now. As for my wife, she has probably thought of leaving me like I might have thought about leaving  her but we both got old and used to each other's way. I was never a boozer, never went after other women, we've never had any amount debt worth mentioning and we've never been hungry. She, we both, could have done worse. I know that. SHE knows that. She has her problems and whatever happens I shall BE there. She knows that also.




This is going to seem absurd but frankly, I don't think I could cope with any sort of happiness now. Happiness changes so many things. Just thinking about it makes my head spin. I shall die a grouchy old s.o.b. sas and I am sorry for that. Not for me but for others who might have made a difference to my life and I their's.


----------



## dither

-xXx- said:


> tone of grey change much,
> or pretty consistent?



I can't really say that I noticed to be honest.

I just got on with it.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> I didn't dare to try.
> Ever felt as though you are invisible?


Yes... [emoji17] I'm invisible to most girls. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

Speaking with the benefit of hindsight, it may well be that you just think you are. I always thought like you and for sure young people male and female alike didn't seem to be in any kind of a rush to befriend me but, when I look back, because of how I felt about myself, mmmm, maybe, just maybe, I have missed an opportunity or two. But when you're sidelined, marginalised by the general perceptions of others it becomes a kind of "self-fulfilling prophecy" and it's a hard one to crack. I just wandered off into the wilderness so to speak,  that only reinforces the general consensus, and from there it's all down hill. I wish you luck 95 I really do. Don't end up like me. Put yourself out there. I know this sounds corny but join some sort of an association that involves the coming together of people if only for discussion/exchanging of views. You don't have to be the world's greatest football player, dancer, or whatever. You have to find away of being open to others without too much expectation. Says he who never had the testicular fortitude to give others a chance.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> Speaking with the benefit of hindsight, it may well be that you just think you are. I always thought like you and for sure young people male and female alike didn't seem to be in any kind of a rush to befriend me but, when I look back, because of how I felt about myself, mmmm, maybe, just maybe, I have missed an opportunity or two. But when you're sidelined, marginalised by the general perceptions of others it becomes a kind of "self-fulfilling prophecy" and it's a hard one to crack. I just wandered off into the wilderness so to speak,  that only reinforces the general consensus, and from there it's all down hill. I wish you luck 95 I really do. Don't end up like me. Put yourself out there. I know this sounds corny but join some sort of an association that involves the coming together of people if only for discussion/exchanging of views. You don't have to be the world's greatest football player, dancer, or whatever. You have to find away of being open to others without too much expectation. Says he who never had the testicular fortitude to give others a chance.



Thank you. I guess I could try to be more open to people. [emoji848]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

Casual/easy but not too casual.
Be open to the possibility that there might just be someone out there with similar concerns, self-doubt etc. and if someone _does _choose to pass the time of day with you, take a deep breath,  smile, and relax. OKAY?

Don't treat it as though they're doing you a big favour by being there. Life really isn't like that.

I always felt that people were making fun of me and so I ran and hid.
If a girl smiles at you she's probably just saying Hi! The only way she knows how and if she giggles she probably nervous/anxious/unsure. DOESN'T MEAN SHE'S LAUGHING AT YOU. and even if she is, so what? Give a girl a break eh? Serious can be such a turn off.

Wish I had learned to laugh more and especially at myself.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I always felt that people were making fun of me and so I ran and hid.
> If a girl smiles at you she's probably just saying Hi! The only way she knows how and if she giggles she probably nervous/anxious/unsure. DOESN'T MEAN SHE'S LAUGHING AT YOU. and even if she is, so what? Give a girl a break eh? Serious can be such a turn off.
> 
> Wish I had learned to laugh more and especially at myself.



I think that's a common teenage boy experience at some point, but it is also a lovely illustration of 'Don't think blue', or 'don't think about what I am telling you'. If the boy simply wonders why she is laughing his aim to understand and join in, the thought that it is at him will never occur, so don't tell him it isn't that, stick to what it might be.

Of course the problem is that the sort who does not even concieve they are laughing at him is usually being laughed at, still serve him right, time to join in mocking Mr Knowitall.

Sometimes I am so glad I am a big boy now.


----------



## dither

Being young was the worst part of my.
So glad to be out of all that now.


----------



## sas

Austin,

An introvert has an incredible advantage over extroverts, like myself. In business, courting clients (not unlike courting women) I had to remember that I was unimportant. They were important, and had to be the centerpiece of attention. Easy to do. Just keep focus on them by asking light questions to build rapport. Find commonality. Everyone has something in common. Build on that. The trick is not to appear like you're interrogating them. And smile. You do not need to be humorous, just look like you have a sense of humor. 

Smiles. Sas


----------



## Plasticweld

AustinFrom1995 said:


> Yes... [emoji17] I'm invisible to most girls.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




The important thing is Austin, that you make sure the girl does  not feel like "they" are invisible. 

I can only share one experience, because the last girl I hustled, I married.   I was just a junior in high school.  Linda was a senior.  Good looking, a cheerleader, a gymnast, Captain of the ski team.  She was way out of my league and was the kind of girl you figured would be dating some college guy...Not me! 

However, disagreeing with Sas here.  It takes being pro-active. It does help to be extrovert but not the way most people tend to perceive it.  It does take some courage to start the conversation. That for the most part is paying attention to what interests them. You can watch and listen to just about everyone and figure that out. 

What I knew back then, and what I still know today is the most people will talk, when they can talk about things, that they are either passionate about or themselves. 

I made sure I found out what "she" thought what "she" was interested in.  While most pretty girls are used to being hit on; most pretty girls seldom get to share what "they" care about and what they think about. 

Being a good listener is part of being a good extrovert, it is part of just being a good person. 

I hustled a girl way out of my league, not because of what I said, but because I listened to what she had to say.  

You don't need a magic line, you need the ability to start a conversation and then truly follow the rules of being a good conversationalist...and that is being better at listening than speaking. 

For all the doubts you may have about yourself, something tells me, you know you have what it takes to be a good listener.


----------



## sas

Hmmmm, I said the same thing.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

Thanks everyone! Hey, do you mind if I share something with you? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sas

Depends if it's a STD.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

sas said:


> Depends if it's a STD.


It's not. 

I was just wanting to ask if was normal not to have any particular 'type' of person you are attracted to. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sas

Austin...you didn't laugh at my STD, so I must be careful. smiles. 

Trust me, what we are attracted to changes. That's why marriages fail. Our brains mature. Some get lucky with an early match. Not many.


----------



## Olly Buckle

AustinFrom1995 said:


> It's not.
> 
> I was just wanting to ask if was normal not to have any particular 'type' of person you are attracted to.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



People want normality, something regular, so they look for  these things, "Oh she's  his type". That does not  mean she is his only type, just that they want to classify him.


----------



## escorial

Sas are you attracted to a virile throbbing dynamic type of person...who can't play the cello..


----------



## dither

AustinFrom1995 said:


> It's not.
> 
> I was just wanting to ask if was normal not to have any particular 'type' of person you are attracted to.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




95,

I repeat, just be open to the possibility because you just never know.

It could just be that a person/type you had never ever even considered totally shakes you out of your tree, knocks you sideways and you just KNOW that it's her.

So, for now, it's okay top dither.


----------



## AustinFrom1995

dither said:


> 95,
> 
> I repeat, just be open to the possibility because you just never know.
> 
> It could just be that a person/type you had never ever even considered totally shakes you out of your tree, knocks you sideways and you just KNOW that it's her.
> 
> So, for now, it's okay top dither.


So I never know? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dither

Does anybody? EVER?
Just BE THERE.
Okay?

And to hell with cool.


----------



## sas

Date many. I kissed a lot of pumpkins, and still got it wrong, though. Got it right at 52.


----------



## Olly Buckle

sas said:


> Date many.



There is something in that, women frequently demand exclusivity, but it is good to know others approve of your taste.


----------



## QuirkyasCrow

I can't help but be amused at this thread, it has covered a lot of ground and holy cow its hard to catch up it all. 

Yes it is normal to not have a type. That is a very black and white sort of way to look at it. It is also abnormal to be normal. As confusing as it sounds, the truth is we are all unique and diverse, which makes being different normal, and yet the definition of normal these days seems to be what aligns with the expectations of society which means there is conformity. Its all very confusing. 

How to attract a woman. Be yourself. Learn to stop apologizing for who you are, trying to fit the mold that you think someone else may want you to be in. When it comes to being invisible to others, most often that happens because you have become what they expected you to be. Individuality, quirks and abnormalities is exactly what makes us stick out. The younger you are the more peers will expect and be drawn to those that are like themselves. As we age, we are naturally more drawn to those who can bring something to our lives that makes it a bit more interesting. But most of all women are attracted to men for the same reasons you are attracted to women. 

Every woman will be different in what draws her in, but we all (men and women) have the want and need to be allowed to be true to who we are, understood and accepted. Just treat them as your friend, equal and before you know it you will have your pick. Get to know them, let them get to know you. Sometimes falling in love is fast and furious and other times it creeps up on you. There is no magic recipe that will work for all situations. :wink:


----------



## sas

Well, I think it's easier to know what one's type isn't.

For me, it starts with:

A guy who "carries".

One who wears more jewelry than I do, and I wear damn little.

Who bad mouths an ex, family, or friends.

Who is too embarrassed to let loose on the dance floor or karaoke. Love the guy who can't dance or sing but does!


----------



## Kevin

You know, my type is _not_ those women that kick you right in the balls. You like walk up and say "Hey, how ya doin?" and -   _Whomp_!- they drop you. So, you're like gasping on the ground,_ like what if I kicked you in the taco? _but they're all amused at themselves. Screw that, or not screw that- I'm not dating women like that. And I can't cut lose or karioki. I don't give a shit- unless I'm really drunk, around the right people and most importantly: it's the right music, which is so rare- I mean people will dance to shit, which I can't stand. If that's what it takes to get some then I'm just gonna spank it, you know? I mean, it's got to be good, and I got to be in the mood (usually way _after_ drinking) and only then am I inspired. I ain't no whore, okay?


----------



## sas

Like I've said before: 

A guy who's a good dancer or fun on the dance floor, is good in bed. A given. A guy who won't or can't dance, ya gotta take on a test run, and if he ain't got other stuff as an attraction, ya won't.


----------



## QuirkyasCrow

sas said:


> Like I've said before:
> 
> A guy who's a good dancer or fun on the dance floor, is good in bed. A given. A guy who won't or can't dance, ya gotta take on a test run, and if he ain't got other stuff as an attraction, ya won't.



I don't know that I agree with you on the fun on the dance floor bit....experience had taught me sometimes the most inhibited people in public are the least inhibited in private. "shrug" 

I can dance, I choose not to most of the time. I hate being in the spotlight for any occasion. I can't sing to save my soul, so I won't ever - drunk or sober be caught with a mic in my hand. If you do or don't makes absolutely no difference to me. 

For me personally what I look for in a guy, is the type of dynamic we will have between the two of us. It doesn't have to be perfect in the eyes of the world, as long as we are more positive together than not.


----------



## dither

sas said:


> Like I've said before:
> 
> A guy who's a good dancer or fun on the dance floor, is good in bed. A given. A guy who won't or can't dance, ya gotta take on a test run, and if he ain't got other stuff as an attraction, ya won't.



sas,
there was a time when reading your post, this post, would have hurt like hell. Oh the shame of it all but it only serves to confirm what I already knew and I take some small consolation in having read society's terms and conditions correctly.

Life eh?

You're a very lucky woman sas.


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> Like I've said before:
> 
> A guy who's a good dancer or fun on the dance floor, is good in bed. A given. A guy who won't or can't dance, ya gotta take on a test run, and if he ain't got other stuff as an attraction, ya won't.



If you send a self addressed envelope I can provide certificates an testimonials


----------



## Nellie

QuirkyasCrow said:


> I don't know that I agree with you on the fun on the dance floor bit....experience had taught me sometimes the most inhibited people in public are the least inhibited in private. "shrug"
> 
> I can dance, I choose not to most of the time. I hate being in the spotlight for any occasion. I can't sing to save my soul, so I won't ever - drunk or sober be caught with a mic in my hand. If you do or don't makes absolutely no difference to me.
> 
> For me personally what I look for in a guy, is the type of dynamic we will have between the two of us. It doesn't have to be perfect in the eyes of the world, as long as we are more positive together than not.



I definitely don't agree with this dance floor BS......  just because one does not dance doesn't mean anything to me.......


----------



## escorial

The hours I've spent on my Tony Manero moves...


----------



## escorial

watched pride an prejudice last night on telly and darcy was lord of the manor..how can I compete with these chaps


----------



## Theglasshouse

You need to be wealthy it seems and even though Emma (was a year ago since I saw this) didn't like him for what he did to his brother. You have to wonder if the times they were in were very different compared today. Which I won't spoil that part. I saw the movie with my family. Supposedly there are some round characters in this story. Enjoyed the movie for what it is worth, perfect movie  to see with other people.


----------



## escorial

I could dress like him an there is a bit of countryside close by but with me riding boots an breaches with a long coat an white shirts flowing in the wind I might just look like a shorter version freezing me balls of walking the shops..


----------



## bobo

May be you'll get the ladies to smile ..... very loudly 
Then the ice is broken - and you can pack out the champagne and crystal glasses.
How about that ??


----------



## escorial

champers and crystal...maybe preseco an garage flutes.....


----------



## bobo

'preseco an garage flutes' ... whatever that is 
Then dress the part 
- be consistent !!


----------



## escorial

i'm thinkin bobo that if I was to take you out...you might expect to much an finding a pub lunch dressed in your cocktail dress an tiara  you might be mortified


----------



## bobo

Bobo'll rather go for a brisk walk, than sitting eating somewhere.
- she doesn't regard eating as especially interesting - and interesting it should be ... else count her out 
interesting, yes ... and may be also funny ... tee-hee


----------



## escorial

I've got a few carry on film anecdotes an one liners that might make you smile an giggle  as we walk past the gas works....


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> i'm thinkin bobo that if I was to take you out...you might expect to much an finding a pub lunch dressed in your cocktail dress an tiara  you might be mortified



Bobo wouldn't be mortified Esc she would rock it. 

Wait haven't you ever found yourself in an English pub dressed in a tiara and cocktail dress? 

Or is that just how my nights out go?


----------



## escorial

me an bobo have one thing in common we both like to go on the piste....she would be skinning an I would be on a pub crawl

as for my altered ego I will not let him loose with his dress an stuff on

if you leave a glass slipper on a night out I will try an find you


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> me an bobo have one thing in common we both like to go on the piste....she would be skinning an I would be on a pub crawl
> 
> as for my altered ego I will not let him loose with his dress an stuff on
> 
> if you leave a glass slipper on a night out I will try an find you




Mad nights out are the best, laughing and drinking shot after shot, cocktail after cocktail, can't believe some of the ones I've had, nice to know there are other mad heads around here. 

Awww let him out to play it can be freeing.

Unfortunately Esc I'm no Cinderella.


----------



## escorial

i'm no prince .....


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> i'm no prince .....



Eye they don't come from Liverpool.


----------



## escorial

always room for a lady...


----------



## H.Brown

Damn it, counts me out then, I'm as common as they come.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> I've got a few carry on film anecdotes an one liners that might make you smile an giggle  as we walk past the gas works....



Save the oneliners for the police when they come around asking why you're planning to blow up the gas works
- if hearing a giggle somewhere ... that might be bobo ... having some fun 

Bobo'll look you up next time she comes to Liverpool ... relax .... she'll invent something surreal


----------



## escorial

surreal...see this is what i'm talking about..cool


----------



## bobo

Now we got some common ground :cheerful:


----------



## escorial

I could worship the ground you walk on......


----------



## bobo

Maybe you could - but better save the energy for some more creative thinking ... in the surreal direction 
You're bored today, right ??
How would you like a free ride with Merseyside Fire Brigade .... for inspecting the gaz works ??


----------



## escorial

I like hot stuff


----------



## bobo

Oh, thought surreal was cool 
- but as my mother always said: keep the feet warm ....but the head cold 
Now, I got you started ... may be you could continue yourself while bobo do some chores.
What would you do when having impressed the authorities inside the gaz works ... may be you could invent some prank as a sort of visiting card for when you - hopefully - has come out again without being arrested 
????


----------



## escorial

my calling card


----------



## bobo

Not bad - not bad at all  :surprise:
Maybe you could distribute those to the  gaz people telling them they've been elected as ....................... 
... what, esc ??


----------



## escorial

can only afford one box....go upstairs an check in your boudoir...enjoy


----------



## bobo

Just give them one piece each - not a whole box;
Give the emballage to the secretary .... and the calling cart to the boss 
- then hurry ... out !!
with your sweetest angelic smile .... (the one with the black tooth) - lolol


----------



## escorial

well i'm going to get back into dating....put my white suit in the cleaners an getting the bell bottoms taken in..ditching the platform shoes but will be getting another perm..bored with the mullet just now..so any ladies on here on dating sites i go by the name of escobar from casablanca....


----------



## escorial

heads up..if you give me a nudge or a wink or click want to meet you an i don't reply..please move on because i have...


----------



## Neetu

That is hilarious! True Woody Allen style.  

Are you looking to attract a..ummm..woman, escorial?


----------



## escorial

woman yes...but that could be limiting my chances...i will consider dating aliens too...


----------



## Neetu

You might be better off with aliens. Women can be too complex.


----------



## escorial

stephen hawkins recond there are some 100 billion stars out there...i like them odds...


----------



## Neetu

There’s another option. Closer to earth, cats make good purring companions.   I’m allergic to them, of course, but you may not be.


----------



## escorial

some of them cats can be vicious....


----------



## Neetu

So can humans...


----------



## dither

Neetu said:


> So can humans...



Sad but true.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Self centered materialists, cats. Exactly like some humans. You are right about viscious, I stroked ours last night and said 'time to  go  ut' and it hissed at me. Understands every word, but rarely takes any notice, more and more like humans


----------



## bobo

Who do you think is its role-model ??


----------



## Olly Buckle

Being a cat it probably thinks it is the role model


----------



## escorial

Olly is the WF cat....


----------



## bobo

Olly Buckle said:


> Being a cat it probably thinks it is the role model



Olly, I just l-o-o-ve cats - they are so independant & self-confident - yeah, you could be right: a true role-model 
I had one for 19 years, the last 12 of them he had diabetes and needed his two shots of insuline every day.
5 o'clock in the morning, and 5 o'clock in the afternoos I was there giving shot - also sunday 

At last I had to let him go - I'll never forget his almost angelic kitty smile when finally released of his burden - in the end it was hard on him too 

I love dogs too .... but children  I find less than interesting and rather noisy ... spare me


----------



## Neetu

I don't mean to derail your thread, escorial. Do feel free to get back to women! Or else, everyone will be talking about cats and dogs and nothing else!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Having a dog can be a good way to meet women, especially one with a bit of spaniel and big brown eyes, if you like that sort of  woman.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Neetu said:


> Do feel free to get back to women!


I think this is the problem, except maybe just 'get a', rather than 'get back to'.


----------



## Neetu

I agree, Olly. A dog can really help with meeting people. Women who love dogs enjoy conversing with others who do. I have met some of the nicest people that way.


----------



## escorial

just seen a pop up for single muslim dating...one to think about


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> just seen a pop up for single muslim dating...one to think about



Sounds much better than dating married muslims  They should be ethical at least, but doyou share the same taboos?


----------



## escorial

if she will share my taboos..could work


----------



## andrewclunn

I'm sorry.  I forgot that on this browser I have an extension set up to replace certain words with others and all instances of "taboo" and "taboos" are replaced with "butt sex"


----------



## escorial

first reply to stump me....took 5 years but it happened....


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;XEMhRkxcfwk]https://youtu.be/XEMhRkxcfwk[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Mmm... Learn to sing, paint your apartment, have a really hot cougar checking you out in her negilee from across the way. Be suitably physically presentable for a music video.

My genius simply blows me away sometimes...


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> Mmm... Learn to sing, paint your apartment, have a really hot cougar checking you out in her negilee from across the way. Be suitably physically presentable for a music video.
> 
> My genius simply blows me away sometimes...



Right on, buddy - we don't need language to understand that, eh ??
BUT, I gather you're not a city boy - it was for esc from Liverpool, whom I easily could see playing the part :triumphant:


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Right on, buddy - we don't need language to understand that, eh ??
> BUT, I gather you're not a city boy - it was for esc from Liverpool, whom I easily could see playing the part :triumphant:


 yes... For Escorial. Perfect..


----------



## escorial

women find me unattractive and men don't wan to be me


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> women find me unattractive and men don't wan to be me


Not true, esc - you're fun to be with


----------



## escorial

I do prefer the older woman...a female friend was visiting albert camus in hospital and she said it's my 40th birthday today...he replied...if you leave here and get run down by a car the press would have reported a young woman was killed yesterday but today they would write a 40-ish woman died today...


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> I do prefer the older woman...a female friend was visiting albert camus in hospital and she said it's my 40th birthday today...he replied...if you leave here and get run down by a car the press would have reported a young woman was killed yesterday but today they would write a 40-ish woman died today...



Exactly 
If you prefer an older woman - try finding a widow, who needs someone to care for, e.g. a younger, strugling artist like yourself - lolol.


----------



## escorial

Widow without baggage would do...last thing I want is her to shout out her husband's name during sex..keep going Bert....


----------



## Kevin

Just words e-man. Don't limit yourself before you...


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Widow without baggage would do...last thing I want is her to shout out her husband's name during sex..keep going Bert....


Don't be overly sensitive..... Bert - lolol


----------



## dither

I DO wish that I could have been more at ease, more accepting , with the females of our species when I was younger. It was always " them and us ". It's just how it was back then. More confident/comfortable with MYSELF I suppose.
Life eh?


----------



## escorial

Watched a TV program called the Undatables an in the opening credits the UN falls of the title...maybe I should try an get myself on the show because the way things are shaping up a condom will be of no use in the bedroom but a mop n bucket could come in handy


----------



## Olly Buckle

'How to attract women' .... the problem is there in the title mate, no woman is interested in a bloke that wants to attract 'women', she wants one who wants to attract *her*. Women are not like men, if a woman tried to attract men she would, because they would all think it was them personally she wanted to attract, women are not quite such blinkered fools led by their genitalia. Ignore the sex bit, think what other qualities you want from a woman. Tell her she is beautiful and you want to go to bed with her and she has heard it all before, tell her (a particular her) you appreciate faithfullness, honesty, cotton clothing, her glasses frames, almost anything else, and you will stand out as different because most blokes are very predictable.


----------



## DeClarke

Good luck with that one.  I'm afraid I am very inexperienced in this regard, despite my above-average looks. I believe this is because of my carelessness for social graces. It is not that I am not social, I just don't have the energy to engage in the shallow back-and-forth small talk that is required to build a relationship. Though if you happen to mention something I am interested in, good luck trying to shut me up, or trying to stop me from penetrating your thoughts on the subject. The problem is, most females are not interested in those subjects at first meet, and since females are social; they tend to look for the high markers of social skill as a measure for potential courtship. I.e. good at being social, and playing that game, and you are almost guaranteed a female.

I just don't want to play that game, really. But... good luck on your quest, young squire. I wish you good fortune from the mighty god Zeus.


----------



## dither

DeClarke said:


> Good luck with that one.  I'm afraid I am very inexperienced in this regard, despite my above-average looks. I believe this is because of my carelessness for social graces. It is not that I am not social, I just don't have the energy to engage in the shallow back-and-forth small talk that is required to build a relationship. Though if you happen to mention something I am interested in, good luck trying to shut me up, or trying to stop me from penetrating your thoughts on the subject. The problem is, most females are not interested in those subjects at first meet, and since females are social; they tend to look for the high markers of social skill as a measure for potential courtship. I.e. good at being social, and playing that game, and you are almost guaranteed a female.
> 
> I just don't want to play that game, really. But... good luck on your quest, young squire. I wish you good fortune from the mighty god Zeus.



I can relate to that DC.
Too much BS involved for my liking.
That old Blur hit just about summed it up.


----------



## Kevin

Mmm... If your libido is not strong enough to cause you to... whatever it takes to get past your fears... you aren't ever going to. 

Now then, some go for fancy lures, expensive specialty concococtions, but I swear : a bit of cheese or pinched bread on the line will catch'em just as good, or better. Make sure you set the hook...


----------



## dither

I just didn't think I was worth the effort tbh.


----------



## Kevin

dither said:


> I just didn't think I was worth the effort tbh.


 ya, I felt the same way, but wee man had different ideas. He began standing up for himself more and more insisting. What could I do? Being unworvy an fit only for servitude, I had no choice. 

"Ma'am, will it be the chicken, or the veal? Ah, excellent choice... Erm, Chianti or the Chardonay?  Toss your salad, perhaps?"


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Kevin said:


> ya, I felt the same way, but wee man had different ideas. He began standing up for himself more and more insisting. What could I do? Being unworvy an fit only for servitude, I had no choice.
> 
> "Ma'am, will it be the chicken, or the veal? Ah, excellent choice... Erm, Chianti or the Chardonay?  Toss your salad, perhaps?"



So you became a waiter?


----------



## Kevin

BlondeAverageReader said:


> So you became a waiter?


Waiter, cook, gardener, stone-tile-brick mason, plasterer, carpenter, cabinet maker, trash hauler; I vacuum, clean,  do dishes...wot evuh 'Ladyship wants. Like I said, I am only fit for service..


----------



## TuesdayEve

Olly may be on to something guys.


----------



## escorial

That's why he's the Messiah...


----------



## dither

TuesdayEve said:


> Olly may be on to something guys.



It makes sense to me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Your taste in music probably doesn't help, esc. Modern jazz is pretty exclusively men's music.


----------



## Kevin

Hmm. Things women like...

Start watching ( and talking about) those "Witches of ( various cities)" shows... Women seem to like those. "Did you see what Veronica said about so-and-so's husband?! Omg, she's such a b- ". Hell, I'm gonna go try it right now, find me a random woman and just start a conversation about it. Wish me luck, guys! Hot damn, I'm gonna go git me a woman! Hot damn..


----------



## bobo

Thought you was married, Kevin ?? - or in cohabitation with your dame ??


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Thought you was married, Kevin ?? - or in cohabitation with your dame ??


( shh! she might hear you...) Nothing, Dear!  Just reading the paper.


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> ( shh! she might hear you...) Nothing, Dear!  Just reading the paper.


Just stick to reading the paper then - and don't complicate your life


----------



## dither

bobo said:


> Just stick to reading the paper then - and don't complicate your life




And that really IS, how it is.


----------



## Roy Goode

I was once hooked on this. This question "How to Attract Women." 

I studied endlessly. Books, seminars, videos, audio tapes and exchanging ideas on internet forums. I was disappointed with the results, to be completely honest with you. There was still some very interesting subject matter.


----------



## Thaumiel

Olly Buckle said:


> Your taste in music probably doesn't help, esc. Modern jazz is pretty exclusively men's music.



Try something more along these lines...

[video=youtube;QYkJ0M1bUIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYkJ0M1bUIU[/video]


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Your taste in music probably doesn't help, esc. Modern jazz is pretty exclusively men's music.



I'm deffo no man's man..I can't watch an episode of diy sos without a tear or two...maybe if I stopped wearing my zoot suits an George melly ties I might improve my chances..wud you be interested in a pair of spats before I put them on eBay..


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> I'm deffo no man's man..I can't watch an episode of diy sos without a tear or two...maybe if I stopped wearing my zoot suits an George melly ties I might improve my chances..wud you be interested in a pair of spats before I put them on eBay..



Na zoot suits are class esc, such a sleek fashion, you just need to find yourself an old fashion thinking lass, just go yorkshire mate we are all stuck bout 20 years in the past compared to the more modern cities in England.


----------



## escorial

Sat in a gay bar once an never got hit on....I do have a type..a Yorkshire lass with a bob hairstyle who likes to cook,read and write...other than that I'll even consider a chunky one....I'm to old for love island an blind date is so childish...once I win the lottery I'm sure it will be life changing...


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> Sat in a gay bar once an never got hit on....I do have a type..a Yorkshire lass with a bob hairstyle who likes to cook,read and write...other than that I'll even consider a chunky one....I'm to old for love island an blind date is so childish...once I win the lottery I'm sure it will be life changing...



We all think that winning the lottery will be life changing Esc, but it is whether it changes it for better or worse...


----------



## Bayview

I know a lot of you are just joking with a lot of this, but... my god! Seriously! Get out of the house, go MAKE FRIENDS with people (people in general, not just women) and see what connections happen. Stop worrying so much about what women look like, especially if you aren't physically attractive yourself. Open your minds to the possibilities. Give up on the idea that you have a "type" and go meet a lot of people and see who you connect with.

I think most of the generalizations I've read in this thread have been total crap, but I'm willing to add a few of my own to the pile: Women aren't inanimate objects, we aren't prizes, we aren't something to be "picked up" at the store. We're human beings. You may be a great person and we still won't click with you for whatever reasons, just like you won't click with some women. Go meet people. Be interested in them AS PEOPLE first, and then decide if you're interested in more.

I don't speak for all women, but for myself: it's pretty damn clear when a guy just wants in my pants, and it's boring. It's much more interesting to speak to someone as a human being, share common interests and learn about new ones, and find some kind of meeting of the minds before there's a meeting of the bodies. I didn't really understand this as a callow youth, but as an adult? I like it when the romance is as much of a surprise for him as it is for me.


----------



## TuesdayEve

I might add to Bayview and personally speaking, it’s a 
mental connection first...conversation, personality, 
humor, shared interests....once there’s an attraction on 
that level...the physical is irrelevant...oh yea, nice 
shoulders, cute butt, blue eyes, whatever....that’s a 
bonus..now...many men the same thing, right?


----------



## TuesdayEve

One more thing, once I feel that connection is
established.... be sure to make coffee in the
morning.


----------



## escorial

Better or worse..the old marriage vows..think the devil's just farted in my face..


----------



## dither

TuesdayEve said:


> One more thing, once I feel that connection is
> established.... be sure to make coffee in the
> morning.




After.


----------



## dither

TuesdayEve said:


> I might add to Bayview and personally speaking, it’s a
> mental connection first...conversation, personality,
> humor, shared interests....once there’s an attraction on
> that level...the physical is irrelevant...oh yea, nice
> shoulders, cute butt, blue eyes, whatever....that’s a
> bonus..now...many men the same thing, right?



Y'know?

What I REALLY miss now is conversation.


----------



## aj47

I think the trouble ... or maybe *a* trouble ... is that we as a society have sexualized connectivity between people.  It seems unthinkable or unreasonable for two adults to have a friendship that doesn't include sex... used to be if they were the same sex it wasn't an issue, but that is changing now too.  

What I mean is, the only way that it's okay to have a connection with another adult human that isn't through blood (being a relative) is through sex.  And that's sad.  I mean the whole purpose of this thread ... is it about men connecting with women or sexing them?


----------



## escorial

outside of relationships i have never had a female friend..can a man and woman be so friendly without a sexual tension....


----------



## Bayview

escorial said:


> outside of relationships i have never had a female friend..can a man and woman be so friendly without a sexual tension....



Really?

You're sexually attracted to every single woman in the world, and the attraction is so powerful it's impossible to just ignore it and accept that this is a non-sexual relationship? How about friends of your partner, or partners of your friends? You're not friends with those people? That seems awkward!

It seems strange to remove half the population from the "potential friends" pool just because your anatomy and theirs has the potential to interconnect.


----------



## escorial

all the women i've come across so far it's been pretty much as one would expect to relate to a  wife,mother,sister,daughter,work colleaugue..ect....and none of the males i have known so far have had a female friend that i would consider platonic


----------



## Bayview

escorial said:


> all the women i've come across so far it's been pretty much as one would expect to relate to a  wife,mother,sister,daughter,work colleaugue..ect....and none of the males i have known so far have had a female friend that i would consider platonic



I don't understand - are you saying you relate the same way to your wife, your mother, your sister, your daughter, your colleague...? Of those, colleague sounds like the one closest to a friendship. You don't ever make friends with people at work?


----------



## escorial

i have never known any married men or those in long term relationships to have a female friend that lasted once they were in a relationship with another woman...


----------



## Bayview

escorial said:


> i have never known any married men or those in long term relationships to have a female friend that lasted once they were in a relationship with another woman...




Oh. I have.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear E,
Define relationship.


----------



## escorial

in the context of sexual or platonic...a conection


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> I think the trouble ... or maybe *a* trouble ... is that we as a society have sexualized connectivity between people.  It seems unthinkable or unreasonable for two adults to have a friendship that doesn't include sex... used to be if they were the same sex it wasn't an issue, but that is changing now too.
> 
> What I mean is, the only way that it's okay to have a connection with another adult human that isn't through blood (being a relative) is through sex.  And that's sad.  I mean the whole purpose of this thread ... is it about men connecting with women or sexing them?



annie,
we just have different agendas that's all.

One female member commented on how boring it was this thing about " men wanting in her pants " or words to that effect.

It's how blokes think. I think. It's as tough for women as it is for blokes. Believe me.
Our impulses ARE what they are.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear E,
Can they intersect?


----------



## escorial

why.....my pov is mine alone and not a generalization ......all my relationships differ


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear E,
I only ask because of your original question,
’ how to attrack women’...the answer is at the
crossroads.... but, that is just my American
female point of view. I’m discovering it may be
different elsewhere.


----------



## cacian

I really don't think women know what they want.
I think it is either a hit or a miss. There is no point in playing the guessing game. Does she or does she not because I really believe she does not know and that is the truth  and  I am a lady myself. I mean there are exceptions but they are very rare.
Ever watched Love Island? The answer may or may not be there somewhere?!:wink:


----------



## dither

cacian said:


> I really don't think women know what they want.
> I think it is either a hit or a miss. There is no point in playing the guessing game. Does she or does she not because I really believe she does not know and that is the truth  and  I am a lady myself. I mean there are exceptions but they are very rare.
> Ever watched Love Island? The answer may or may not be there somewhere?!:wink:



A spur of the moment thing?
I can get that.
And no, I don't think women know what they want, ever.
Not being disrespectful here and no offence intended.


----------



## Bayview

The generalizations are just... weird.

Are we saying that men don't know what they want, ever, as well? Like, making a sort of comment on humanity's frailties?

Or are we saying that 50% of the population, a 50% that includes Amelia Earhart, Queen Elizabeth, Marie Curie, Anais Nin, Aretha Franklin, Margaret Atwood, Julia Child, Indira Ghandi, Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Angela Merkel... and billions more, obviously... these women don't know what they want, but the men do?

Nah. If a woman is saying this, I expect it means _she_ doesn't know what she wants. And that's fine. We're not all decisive people and there's beauty in ambiguity. But there's no need to defend your own confusion by expanding it to include your entire gender.

And if a man is saying this? I wonder if he's just bitter that women don't seem to want _him_ when he thinks they should.


----------



## dither

Bayview,
we all go through times of uncertainty and flying by the seat one's pants does happen but.... and I really don't mean to be disrespectful here, women ARE at the mercy of their hormones imo.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> Bayview,
> we all go through times of uncertainty and flying by the seat one's pants does happen but.... and I really don't mean to be disrespectful here, women ARE at the mercy of their hormones imo.



Wow. I wonder how many Nobel Prizes Marie Curie would have won if she wasn't so indecisive!

In other words - "imo" is fine and dandy, but what's your opinion _based on_​?


----------



## dither

Bayview,
I read of a survey carried out by I can't remember who..........

Anyway,
a sample of women, and again I can't remember how many, it's all a bit vague, but the upshot was this.........

They were given questionnaires to fill in six or seven times  over the course their month. Thoughts opinions expectations etc.

Same questions but different answers were given.

It all boiled down, apparently, to their mood at that particular time.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> Bayview,
> I read of a survey carried out by I can't remember who..........
> 
> Anyway,
> a sample of women, and again I can't remember how many, it's all a bit vague, but the upshot was this.........
> 
> They were given questionnaires to fill in six or seven times  over the course their month. Thoughts opinions expectations etc.
> 
> Same questions but different answers were given.
> 
> It all boiled down, apparently, to their mood at that particular time.



And the control group of men was similarly tested and found to not have any moods at all? They felt the exact same way about everything every single day? That doesn't really fit with the men I know...


----------



## dither

No not at all, oh dear.

I DO believe, and yes of course there are exceptions, that the male of our species is more consistent in their thoughts and reactions. And yes each and every situation is different. One can only generalise and form a view. I'm sorry but there it is.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> No not at all, oh dear.
> 
> I DO believe, and yes of course there are exceptions, that the male of our species is more consistent in their thoughts and reactions. And yes each and every situation is different. One can only generalise and form a view. I'm sorry but there it is.




I'm sorry, too. It's kind of sad to see this.


----------



## dither

I'm sorry.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> I'm sorry.



It's okay - I'm a woman, so I'm sure I'll change my mind any second, now. :mrgreen:


----------



## dither

In a few days time you might be just a little more tolerant, accepting, mindful even, of my macho/egotistical/sexist [which by the way I'd totally deny but then I would wouldn't I] view of things.

The key word here in our exchanges HAS TO BE GENERALISATION.

And yes, I can't put this strongly enough, we're all different.

Bayview, I'm not putting you guys down. Okay?

A strong woman is a match for , and is often the making of,  any strong man. I know that.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> In a few days time you might be just a little more tolerant, accepting, mindful even, of my macho/egotistical/sexist [which by the way I'd totally deny but then I would wouldn't I] view of things.
> 
> The key word here in our exchanges HAS TO BE GENERALISATION.
> 
> And yes, I can't put this strongly enough, we're all different.
> 
> Bayview, I'm not putting you guys down. Okay?
> 
> A strong woman is a match for , and is often the making of,  any strong man. I know that.



Well, you _are_ putting women down, if you're claiming that we don't know what we want. That's infantilizing and silly. But I'm not personally insulted by it - I just assume you're spouting nonsense. I'm more interested in the larger idea and the tendency humans seem to have to want to use generalizations in these sorts of discussions.

Because-- do you see how generalizations can be pointless and harmful? When someone says 'women this' or 'men that' in an absolute way, it's inaccurate, sure, but it's more than that. It can make people who don't fit the mold feel as if they're not doing their gender "right", it can lead to ridiculous conclusions that harm all members of the gender, etc.

Like, if I _generalized_ that men aren't in touch with their emotions, I'd be wrong. I'd be making an inaccurate statement. It may or may not be true that men, on average, have a tendency to be less in touch with their emotions than women are (I have no idea if this is a real thing - I just picked it as a common stereotype). But by removing the nuances of "on average" and "tendency" I've made my statement inaccurate.

 But beyond that - would I be making a sensitive man feel less manly because he doesn't fit the stereotype I'm perpetuating? Would I be feeding into a culture that looks askance at a man who enters a "nurturing" profession like nursing or child care?

We can't always speak precisely, but what's the overarching benefit of making generalizations in these cases? And does the benefit of the generalizations outweigh the harm they can do?


----------



## dither

Point taken Bayview.


----------



## dither

My wife has a saying, and I've heard this elsewhere, " he can't help it, he's only a man." So what's a bloke to do?

You take as you find.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Can I chime in? 

Lots of men have crappy relationships with their fathers and don't quite learn to properly express their emotions. Also, giving men emotional gratification just doesn't happen. Seeking it is looked down upon. 

I spent my whole childhood learning what was expected of me and what would be in the future. My father worked with his father in a janitorial service as his first job, so HE taught me how to clean. He was very smart and fed me information that I did not appreciate at the time, but now know how to utilize. 

If I was angry, it was explained to me how I did not have the right to be angry. Or sad. Or upset. Displays of emotion were met with a stern brow and heavy handed philosophy about the relationship between children and parents, and the express, concise explanation that I had no legal rights and simply wasn't smart enough to be properly upset or angry because it was simply selfish. 

I never once was given emotional gratification. Whereas women "GENERALLY" form friendships, support groups basically, and communicate and sympathize about how they feel, to feel better. 

I never was given that support and never told how to express that I needed it. 

My mother was sympathetic but she did not have a good childhood either. She's a little silly and ditzy and easily loses focus. She supported me but didn't fully understand my feelings, as I was also bad at explaining them at the time. 

Most men my age I have discussions with usually express similar sentiments. The relationship between father and son is hard to navigate and flawed. And lacks any emotional training.


----------



## Bayview

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Can I chime in?
> 
> Lots of men have crappy relationships with their fathers and don't quite learn to properly express their emotions. Also, giving men emotional gratification just doesn't happen. Seeking it is looked down upon.
> 
> I spent my whole childhood learning what was expected of me and what would be in the future. My father worked with his father in a janitorial service as his first job, so HE taught me how to clean. He was very smart and fed me information that I did not appreciate at the time, but now know how to utilize.
> 
> If I was angry, it was explained to me how I did not have the right to be angry. Or sad. Or upset. Displays of emotion were met with a stern brow and heavy handed philosophy about the relationship between children and parents, and the express, concise explanation that I had no legal rights and simply wasn't smart enough to be properly upset or angry because it was simply selfish.
> 
> I never once was given emotional gratification. Whereas women "GENERALLY" form friendships, support groups basically, and communicate and sympathize about how they feel, to feel better.
> 
> I never was given that support and never told how to express that I needed it.
> 
> My mother was sympathetic but she did not have a good childhood either. She's a little silly and ditzy and easily loses focus. She supported me but didn't fully understand my feelings, as I was also bad at explaining them at the time.
> 
> Most men my age I have discussions with usually express similar sentiments. The relationship between father and son is hard to navigate and flawed. And lacks any emotional training.



I agree. I think, as a society, we've done a pretty shitty job of helping boys (and then men) find healthy ways to express their emotions. There are lots of healthy families that do a good job, but when families _don't_ do a good job, for whatever reasons, where can the boys find support?

It's one of the reasons I think it's important to look really closely at the messages being embedded in popular culture. A kid with a strong family will probably know better than to think he needs to be an action hero in order to be a "real" man, but what about a kid who doesn't have other positive, real-life role models? Movies and TV and video-games... yikes.

(And, to tie in with my concerns about generalizations, what will the boys hear if they listen to stereotypes instead of nuanced advice? "Boys don't cry" and "man up" and all the rest of it.)


----------



## Kevin

B.- So can you make any generalizations? Can you say women generally prefer men, or men generally prefer women? Can you say males are generally more anything, or females are more anything? I would say that imperically you can. For proof( and there are many) let's take, um... prison statistics, or... sales of dresses; toy guns vs. dolls. 
Do females know what they want? Do males? Certainly, they can list certain things, both sexes, obvious things, but what about the subconscious things they are drawn to, the ones they can't verbalize?
And this picking and selecting, I've heard it said that women are generally more fickle, choosing something, 'buying it' so to speak, and then later discarding it. That being factual would it not also be that generally, apparently, therefor women don't know what they want ( because if they truly wanted it they wouldn't later discard it) Or is that they are more like the honey bee, flitting from flower to flower, thing to thing; relationships, enjoying their cake and eating, sipping for awhile here, and then there, as it were? Whether or not I believe this is irrelevant, but since we're discussing 'ideas', erhm...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Hi there Bayview
Most of us ladies over this side of the pond don’t bother fighting to be equal to men, we already are.
l don’t want to be a man, and as my man thinks I’m the best thing since sliced bread and his equal, you won’t hear me complain. It’s right blondes have more fun.
Try to be kind to dither (you wouldn’t kick a puppy, would you?)


----------



## dither

Bayview said:


> I agree. I think, as a society, we've done a pretty shitty job of helping boys (and then men) find healthy ways to express their emotions. There are lots of healthy families that do a good job, but when families _don't_ do a good job, for whatever reasons, where can the boys find support?
> 
> It's one of the reasons I think it's important to look really closely at the messages being embedded in popular culture. A kid with a strong family will probably know better than to think he needs to be an action hero in order to be a "real" man, but what about a kid who doesn't have other positive, real-life role models? Movies and TV and video-games... yikes.
> 
> (And, to tie in with my concerns about generalizations, what will the boys hear if they listen to stereotypes instead of nuanced advice? "Boys don't cry" and "man up" and all the rest of it.)



You end up with one very screwed up, wasted life-form like me. There is so much in that post that I recognise.


----------



## dither

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Hi there Bayview
> Most of us ladies over this side of the pond don’t bother fighting to be equal to men, we already are.
> l don’t want to be a man, and as my man thinks I’m the best thing since sliced bread and his equal, you won’t hear me complain. It’s right blondes have more fun.
> Try to be kind to dither (you wouldn’t kick a puppy, would you?)



Erm, not sure what to make of that.
You see me as a dog?
Infantile?

Interesting. No really.


----------



## dither

In all of this know one thing, and I mean KNOW IT.
I speak with total honesty here with no malice or intent to offend. With uncertainty. I speak as I find.


----------



## Bayview

Kevin said:


> B.- So can you make any generalizations? Can you say women generally prefer men, or men generally prefer women? Can you say males are generally more anything, or females are more anything? I would say that imperically you can. For proof( and there are many) let's take, um... prison statistics, or... sales of dresses; toy guns vs. dolls.



I think if you include the word "generally" it goes a long way toward acknowledging that you're making a generalization, for sure! Males are generally taller. Females are generally more inclined to carry more fat at a healthy weight. But it's important to know when to let go of the generalizations. If we're stocking a store with clothing and we figure out that, say, the "average" size for a woman is size 14, maybe we should order _more_ size 14 (or look at the mode rather than the mean, but let's not get too complicated!). But we should order the other sizes, too!



> Do females know what they want? Do males? Certainly, they can list certain things, both sexes, obvious things, but what about the subconscious things they are drawn to, the ones they can't verbalize?



I have clearly been shunned! I have not ONCE received my invitation to the Women's Conclave at which we determine, as a homogeneous group, what our preferences are. Is it an annual meeting, or did we just make the decision once and then not need to update it? :rapture:

Well, I guess since I haven't been included, I'll just have to go on making my own decisions as an autonomous human being rather than a member of the Female Hive.



> And this picking and selecting, I've heard it said that women are generally more fickle, choosing something, 'buying it' so to speak, and then later discarding it. That being factual would it not also be that generally, apparently, therefor women don't know what they want ( because if they truly wanted it they wouldn't later discard it) Or is that they are more like the honey bee, flitting from flower to flower, thing to thing; relationships, enjoying their cake and eating, sipping for awhile here, and then there, as it were? Whether or not I believe this is irrelevant, but since we're discussing 'ideas', erhm...



You lose me when you go from "I've heard it said" to "That being factual". There's obviously a pretty big gap between you having heard something and that something being any sort of a fact. And you're still apparently treating women as homogeneous? Just one big group, all thinking exactly the same way and doing exactly the same things? Does that actually make sense to you? Do you think Marie Curie thought the same way as an uneducated, unambitious, unintelligent scullery maid, while thinking in a much different way than a fellow scientist like Pierre Curie, just because both Marie and the scullery maid had two X chromosomes?


----------



## aj47

All I can think of in response to you, Crow, is Sojourner Truth's "Ain't I a woman?"  I am not denying your reality but I think that you are making a huge assumption when you suggest that people who have XX chromosomes have the opposite reality to yours outside the confines of your culture.


----------



## dither

Bayview,
you can't live your life without forming a generalised, not necessarily absolute, view of things. And, of course, be open to the unexpected.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> Bayview,
> you can't live your life without forming a generalised, not necessarily absolute, view of things. And, of course, be open to the unexpected.



But you _acknowledge_ the generalizations, surely?

If I'm buying snacks for a pre-school class I can probably be fairly safe buying oranges and cutting them up into non-choking sizes for the kids. Kids _generally _like oranges and _generally_ aren't allergic to them. But if a kid in the class doesn't like oranges, it'd be pretty stupid of me to try to argue with her about it, right? "No, kids like oranges. That's what I know. So you like oranges. _Eat the oranges_!!!"

And if I were in an online discussion and someone asked me what snacks would be good to take to a preschool class I might suggest oranges and say "Most kids like oranges" and be fine. But if I said "Kids like oranges," I'd be saying something inaccurate. Because some kids don't.


----------



## Kevin

Bayview said:


> I think if you include the word "generally" it goes a long way toward acknowledging that you're making...
> 
> 
> 
> You lose me when you go from "I've heard it said" to "That being factual". There's obviously a pretty big gap between you having heard something and that something being any sort of a fact. ?


 I'm glad you picked up on that. I threw that in there knowing it was b.s. logic. I suppose you could say it's an accepted fact by some. Doesn't make it true. Madam Currie? I have her pinup on my wall. Women being thought of homogeneously?  Being that Mme Curtie invented homogenized milk* or something, and that she's a woman, shouldn't I...? I kid, of course. 

Accepting certain generalizations does not mean denying the possibilities of exception. And, except for the the subconscious biases, I try to 'see' people with a case by case perception. I'm not big on cases, containers- you know, boxes, margins; categorization, as there's always things that don't fit exactly, perfectly, as well as mistakes in interpretation on my part.  Just talking..( and thank you).
,


(* Louis Pasteur, yah, I know... Weren't they an item, M and him?)


----------



## TuesdayEve

This has been an interesting discussion of opinions
and there may have been some women attracted to it,
could we kindly revert back to topic...

Many women appriciate the little things. Those small
unasked gestures that help her..... it shows you care.


----------



## escorial

Many women appriciate the little things.....hope for us all TE


----------



## AustinFrom1995

"little things" [emoji848]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TuesdayEve

The more I think about this the more it becomes clearer
 it just breaks down to people....people, people, people.. 
knowing people, body language, non verbal signals.
 Knowing the differences in the generations could help
 too.
‘Little things’ could be anything anywhere, depends on 
the situation...is this a girlfriend, wife, barista, neighbor,
chance meeting? 
If it’s someone you know or admire..how about a poem?


----------



## Bayview

TuesdayEve said:


> The more I think about this the more it becomes clearer
> it just breaks down to people....people, people, people..
> knowing people, body language, non verbal signals.
> Knowing the differences in the generations could help
> too.
> ‘Little things’ could be anything anywhere, depends on
> the situation...is this a girlfriend, wife, barista, neighbor,
> chance meeting?
> If it’s someone you know or admire..how about a poem?



I think there's also an element of "people", not "person". That is... it's entirely possible that you'll be interested in someone who isn't interested back, and that sucks, but... it's how these things go. All the incel ugliness that makes it seem as if a woman is a prize to be won completely denies the individual woman's agency and her right to be interested in who she's interested in.

So, yeah, sure, _if_ you have good reason to believe she's interested or at least might be, then a small gesture is lovely. A poem, a cup of coffee fixed the way she likes it, etc. Those are all nice _when they're welcome_. But when they're not welcome, it's creepy. It's really uncomfortable when someone gives you a little gift and seems to think it creates an obligation to reciprocate, whether with time or a return gift or any damn thing, really, when you just want the person to leave you alone.

So it does come down to the "knowing people, body language, non-verbal signals" aspect of things. You've got to be able to read those things, and once you've read them, you've got to respect the message that's being sent.


----------



## dither

Bayview said:


> I think there's also an element of "people", not "person". That is... it's entirely possible that you'll be interested in someone who isn't interested back, and that sucks, but... it's how these things go. All the incel ugliness that makes it seem as if a woman is a prize to be won completely denies the individual woman's agency and her right to be interested in who she's interested in.
> 
> So, yeah, sure, _if_ you have good reason to believe she's interested or at least might be, then a small gesture is lovely. A poem, a cup of coffee fixed the way she likes it, etc. Those are all nice _when they're welcome_. But when they're not welcome, it's creepy. It's really uncomfortable when someone gives you a little gift and seems to think it creates an obligation to reciprocate, whether with time or a return gift or any damn thing, really, when you just want the person to leave you alone.
> 
> So it does come down to the "knowing people, body language, non-verbal signals" aspect of things. You've got to be able to read those things, and once you've read them, you've got to respect the message that's being sent.




Taking the hint basically.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yes taking the hint.... but there are two directions.
If you feel there’s a positive ‘hint’...be prepared to
take another step forward. It could happen...but you’re 
married right?


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> Taking the hint basically.



And not buying in to the romantic notion of "winning" the reluctant woman. I don't know... I guess maybe it works on very, very rare occasions. But in general, it's a bad idea.


----------



## dither

TuesdayEve said:


> Yes taking the hint.... but there are two directions.
> If you feel there’s a positive ‘hint’...be prepared to
> take another step forward. It could happen...but you’re
> married right?



Good god Eve,
I'm also in my 60s.
Not thinking of trying any of these suggestions out.

Trouble was, and I think I may have missed one or two chances, that's more than I could ever afford to lose, I was never any good at hints. Always a bit thick there I'm afraid. My loss. And their's maybe.


----------



## dither

Which brings me back to something that always saddened me greatly.
The tragedy of so many loving couples that never happened because they didn't realise. Until, perhaps, much later in life. Like me.
I blame so many of society's problems on the bitterness of regrets.
If only we could talk to each other. But then, there are so many fragile egos, again, like me, who couldn't take rejection.

Life eh?


----------



## DeClarke

Body language in this day and age? Please, people are too busy with their heads buried in their phones to show, or even notice any type of body language. Perhaps in the past, one could put forth that argument, considering back then, interested body language was quite overt, and on the nose. Obviously, legislatively it could have been more in regards to womens rights and autonomy, but in terms of courting, it was much more open and free in the past than it is now.

Good luck trying to figure out of a woman is interested in you now, especially in America. I can't speak for other countries but I have found that foreign women tend to be more open and overt with their signals than American women. American women will throw you an rubix cube of body language, and dialogue and expects you to figure out the whole box by the end of the conversation.

 If you don't, they will actually get upset (the ones I've dealt with atleast). Or... if they don't do that, and you happen to take that first leap, and take the initiative, even if they like you they will feign disinterest, almost in the way a queen does a jester until she 'feels' she is adequately entertained by you. Then, if she wants to, she'll offer you more_ time_. Ha, please.

But with foreign women; they don't even have to be the most attractive, but the femininity they exude. Their grace, softness. They are unapologetic in their expression of the feminine. It's almost as if they have accepted every facet of femininity into their being. It attracts me. When I find one like that in America, I have to double take to make sure my eyes are not deceiving me.

I have always said though, If I ever find a woman, I know for sure its going to be a foreign one. Because hitting the lottery and finding one like that in America is near impossible.


----------



## dither

DC,
it really IS hopeless and in the long run, because of this silly game/ritual we have to go through everybody loses and that's a shame.


----------



## escorial

when do you become celibate from just not getting any....


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> when do you become celibate from just not getting any....



I gave up when I was in my 40s.
I'd like to say that it gets easier with time but it doesn't. Even now, in my 60s, I wish it could have been different. I wish now could be different but it is what it is.


----------



## dither

I think my greatest failing was, still is Isuppose, knowing how to react when a woman I have never seen before attempts to converse with me. It totally puts me in a state of shock even now. It's like WHO ME? GASP! SHOCK! HORROR! When all I really need nowadays. Conversation. I just smile and run away.
And so, I just keep myself to myself now.


----------



## Bayview

dither said:


> I think my greatest failing was, still is Isuppose, knowing how to react when a woman I have never seen before attempts to converse with me. It totally puts me in a state of shock even now. It's like WHO ME? GASP! SHOCK! HORROR! When all I really need nowadays. Conversation. I just smile and run away.
> And so, I just keep myself to myself now.



Are you that bashful with men, too?


----------



## dither

Just about Bayview.

I simply have no self-confidence/self-esteem AT ALL.


----------



## dither

Okay,so here is a typical dither being played out at the moment.
I have a weekend routine that is set in stone so to speak.
Same buses same shops same route, give or take.
Some woman, in her forties I'd guess, spoke to me at a bus-stop a few weeks ago.
Just a nothing throwaway comment about the road-works in the High Street.
I  smiled and said nothing as is my wont.
We both got on the same bus and that was that.
I've seen her twice since then. 
Each time we've exchanged stares and just carried on walking.
What I wouldn't give to know what she thinking and she I probably.
The very LAST thing I want to do is offend her. 
I certainly don't want to come over as some dirty old creep.
It would just be nice to break the ice that's all.
I'm thinking that one of these times I might just say, just loud enough for her to hear, "well hello you".
And, she can take it or leave it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## bobo

Why don't you just start with a smile - and may be a nod ??
(- if it's not reciprocated, stay with the smile )


----------



## dither

bobo,
I bet I look scared. I have the reactions of a fourteen year old.
Smile if I absolutely must. Polite, courteous, well-mannered etc. I blank people and run.
I really do need to get over that.

I suppose a smile and a barely audible mumbled "hello" wouldn't do any harm. And anyway,who's to say that we'll ever run into each other again?

It's just that this seems to be the way of things with me.


----------



## bobo

Polite and un-commiting.
Just remember: Women are just as different as are all other people


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good morning/afternoon is a good way to start, I say it all the time to people in shops and such before I start with 'Please may I have...', it is noncommittal and is about wishing them well rather than putting yourself forward. Maybe you can get in practice with all those people who so often get ignored, shop assistants, ticket collectors, bus drivers. I make a point of saying please and thankyou to them as well as good morning, when you are in a job like that it makes a difference, so many people simply say 'how much?', or blank you it makes you feel a bit more human when someone acknowledges you.


In London busses people get off at the back. Locally there is only one door at the front and 'Thank you driver' is quite a common thing to hear, but every so often someone shouts it out on a London bus, usually at the end of the route. It usually seems to get a positive reaction from the driver.

Edit, and yes, Bobo is so right, smile, not to leer or look like an air hostess, just to look pleased.


----------



## dither

I ALWAYS say thank you when I get off a bus.
I'm easy with my please and thank yous.
It doesn't cost anything and it DOES make a difference.

Okay,
so " good morning " it is then.


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is free and easy, but quite often I notice I am the only person in earshot who thanks the ticket inspector on the train; conversely, I notice he thanks everyone.


----------



## meghanwithanH

What attracts women? It depends on the woman. 

I’m attracted to men who make me laugh.


----------



## meghanwithanH

Dupicate post.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

meghanwithanH said:


> What attracts women? It depends on the woman.
> 
> I’m attracted to men who make me laugh.



Me too!


----------



## bazz cargo

> Originally Posted by *meghanwithanH*
> 
> 
> 
> What attracts women? It depends on the woman.
> 
> I’m attracted to men who make me laugh.





> *OP BlondAvarageReade*r Me too!


I excel at falling flat on my face.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

bazz cargo said:


> I excel at falling flat on my face.


A man needs a hobby.


----------



## dither

meghanwithanH said:


> What attracts women? It depends on the woman.
> 
> I’m attracted to men who make me laugh.



That's why I failed. Miserably. I've always taken myself, _and life, _​too seriously.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> That's why I failed. Miserably. I've always taken myself, _and life, _​too seriously.



Wrong again, it was not because you were serious, but you picked women who were not. What did Meghan say? "It depends on the woman", some women are very serious. Did you act on initial attraction before compatibility was established? A common error of many men. Then again; did you act, or did you dither and leave the action to the woman?


----------



## dither

Mr.Buckle,

I lost even when I won because I simply didn't have the self-confidence.
YES, even I , at least I THINK I did, managed to attract members of the opposite occasionally but simply didn't dare.

What's that saying?
"If you can't like yourself, how could anybody else?"
What few chances I got I spurned.
I totally rejected ME on their behalf and turned away. You can't even begin to imagine how that made me feel. It's soul-destroying. But there it is.
Life eh?

Also,
I never stood up for myself.
A nice young woman attracts attention. It's that old "alpha male " thing.
If I'd been with a girl, which almost never happened, and another bloke was interested I'd just leave her.
What sort of a woman wants a bloke like that?

Even now,
I feel so ashamed and embarrassed for my son, for having someone like me as a father. Always DID.
 He married and moved away.
So that's not an issue.

Sorry about the layout here, old habits die hard.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Your son? Unless you are a sperm donor methinks you are exaggerating a tad    Mind you, our youngest is an IVF baby, or was 26 years ago.


----------



## dither

Well I THINK he's mine. And yes, I found _somebody. _Even I managed that.


----------



## Olly Buckle

One thing about an IVF child, I *know* she is mine, unless of course the hospital made a mistake 

 "And yes, I found somebody", that does not sound good, I would insert 'the' between 'found' and 'somebody' before she sees it if I were you


----------



## dither

Mr.Buckle,

"She" has nothing to do with my computer. Would never [ever] go near it. I don't have much that I can really call my own but this small room, barely big enough to be used for a toilet, I could call it my potting-shed, is my little hideaway. The kennel. MY kennel. It's not a case of my not allowing her in here. It's just...I don't know. I'm just left to it I suppose. Like as though I really COULD be, in a shed at the bottom of the garden.


----------



## escorial

dedicated to all the single,widowed or desperate woman on here....pm me

[video=youtube_share;r4ZY3-X4E50]https://youtu.be/r4ZY3-X4E50[/video]

all pm or e-mails answered.....


----------



## Guard Dog

This is a funny thread.

...too bad I can't contribute anything to it. 


G.D.


----------



## escorial

what this site needs is a swingers thread.....none of that batting for both sides though


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> what this site needs is a swingers thread...



Well, I've always said that during the summer I look like a redneck Tarzan...

...wait, you don't mean that kind'a swinging. :shock: 

Nevermind.  [-X


G.D.


----------



## escorial

swing both ways is ok i guess


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> swing both ways is ok i guess



I was thinking something more along these lines:

Biggest Swing in Jungle History

...without the crash at the end.



G.D.


----------



## escorial

these are all grandmothers now...

[video=youtube_share;Hom0fYd5uX4]https://youtu.be/Hom0fYd5uX4[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Listen to it without sound and you could put any music to it, Austin Powers or... Thomas the Tank Engine. 

https://youtu.be/w8qaGcq8Ruk


----------



## escorial

works for me...


----------



## escorial

to all the sad,lonely men on WF i would like to give you the gift of tingles and a boner for free....

[video=youtube_share;OnPGk-fqzbg]https://youtu.be/OnPGk-fqzbg[/video]


----------



## Guard Dog

I'd run her off. Too pretentious for me.

Sorry.



G.D.


----------



## escorial

i would be one of her followers......i'm sure i would end up with nothing but i'de give it all away with a smile..shafted but happy


----------



## Olly Buckle

I'm with GD. Yeuch! I was wanting to give her a good slap after about the first forty five seconds.


----------



## Guard Dog

[video=youtube;GYS1UFY05as]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYS1UFY05as&t=283s[/video]

Aubrey Plaza is really WEIRD​

This is the kind of woman that would get me into trouble.

I'd spend so much time trying to figure out if she was really that crazy or not, that by the time I had it worked out, she'd no doubt have me wrapped around her little finger, and it'd be all over but the crying. :dejection:

Yes, I tend to be fascinated by all the wrong things. :lol:



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog

Olly Buckle said:


> I'm with GD. Yeuch! I was wanting to give her a good slap after about the first forty five seconds.



You got through that much of it at once? Wow... You're made of sterner stuff than I am.

I did the 'fast-forward' thing, looking at a few seconds here and there, and finally gave up before reaching the end.

...I don't think I could drink enough to manage the entire thing at one sitting.


G.D.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> I'm with GD. Yeuch! I was wanting to give her a good slap after about the first forty five seconds.



bit strong that olly.....


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> bit strong that olly.....



Much of her tripe, _one_ of us would be needing ( and getting ) a slap. :numbness:

Seriously... if that's what men are attracted to these days, no wonder they're having so much trouble.  Sheesh...


G.D.


----------



## escorial

every time a bell rings an angel gets her wings..ding..dong


----------



## Guard Dog

So you're saying angels really like ding dongs then?




G.D.


----------



## escorial

i don't know...time for an interlude

[video=youtube_share;VecunpIqlg0]https://youtu.be/VecunpIqlg0[/video]

puttin kettle on


----------



## Guard Dog

> So you're saying angels really like ding dongs then?



Oh, get your minds out of the gutter, people...




:devilish:

G.D.


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> every time a bell rings an angel gets her wings..ding..dong



Only the female ones, do you mean?


----------



## escorial

you leading me up the garden path JR....


----------



## Guard Dog

JustRob said:


> Only the female ones, do you mean?



Oh, the potential there...

But no, I can't.

( Well, I can, but then I'll probably have to resign as moderator.  )



G.D.


----------



## escorial

go for it...i'm getting led up the path an your sitting on the fence


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> go for it...i'm getting led up the path an your sitting on the fence



I don't sit on fences. Too many splinters. :wink:

...plus there's also the fact that fences like to wait 'til a fellow has stepped on the middle rail and thrown his leg over the top one to have that middle rail let go. :hororr:



G.D.


----------



## escorial

why hasn't JR reeled me in....


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> why hasn't JR reeled me in....



You didn't take the bait, so he hasn't set the hook.


G.D.


----------



## escorial

i'm his jail bait


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> i'm his jail bait



A fellow doesn't need bait to end up in jail. Just an ample supply of "stupid".


G.D.


----------



## escorial

stupid is as stupid dus


----------



## Guard Dog

Iz that rite?



G.D.


----------



## escorial

heck yeah


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> heck yeah



Y'know, I looked up the origin of the word 'heck' once. It used to mean someone who lived beside a gate.

...that's funny, I happen to have a gate right beside my house.

Little wonder I've gone to hell then. 8-[


G.D.


----------



## escorial

don't take a fence


----------



## Guard Dog

But what if it has someplace it really needs to go?



G.D.


----------



## escorial

sit on it


----------



## Guard Dog

Fence-sitting is a fetish with you, isn't it?

No wonder you have trouble attracting women. :roll:


G.D.


----------



## escorial

thats why i started the thread


----------



## Guard Dog

Are you any better off now than you were 147 pages ago?




G.D.


----------



## escorial

hell no


----------



## Guard Dog

Then try... not trying.

Shut off the computer, get out in the world, and get on with your life. ( I'm assuming there are no women in your home, otherwise this thread wouldn't exist. No? )

And don't worry about women. They can smell desperation, and avoid it like the plague that it is.

...so if you're 'hunting' they're 'avoiding'.

Oh, and not being an asshole helps some too, though I have known women that seem attracted to those as well, for some odd reason.



G.D.


----------



## escorial

you sound like my shrink


----------



## Guard Dog

That'll be $100 please. :icon_cheesygrin:

Same time next week? I'll tell my secretary to pencil you in.


G.D.


----------



## escorial

you a hooker


----------



## Guard Dog

Isn't the term "Ho", this time of year?

And no, I'm not. I'm just used to dealing with crazy people. :razz:

( Here's the big secret; the whole world is nuts. They all like to pretend it's everybody else that has the problem though. )



G.D.

P.S.  Last I heard, Hookers didn't have secretaries, they had Pimps.


----------



## escorial

you a pimp


----------



## Guard Dog

Nope.  I ran all the Hos outta here and won't let any more back in.


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> you sound like my shrink



By the way... This makes me think you don't so much have trouble attracting women as you do following instructions.

...which can cause all sorts of mayhem and chaos.



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Actually I think both 'Heck' and 'Great Scott' are things people said when they realised they had started to swear, like Gawd-on Bennet. I always thought that was simply a made up name until I came across a reference to the 'Gordon Bennet balloon race', he was actually a newspaper editor.

He's dead now as well, we all have it coming.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Wait a min. Is this the 'What's another way of saying we are all dead' thread?  Oops. sorry.


----------



## Guard Dog

Heck:
"English: topographic name for someone who lived by a gate or ‘hatch’ (especially one leading into a forest), northern Middle English heck (Old English hæcc), or a habitational name from Great Heck in North Yorkshire, which is named with this word. Compare Hatch. German: topographic name from Middle High German hecke, hegge ‘hedge’. This name is common in southern Germany and the Rhineland. Possibly an Americanized spelling of French Hec(q), a topographic name from Old French hec ‘gate’, ‘barrier’, ‘fence’ (compare 1), or a habitational name from a place named with this word. Shortened form of the Dutch surname van (den) Hecke, a habitational name from any of several places called ten Hekke in the Belgian provinces of East and West Flanders. "

Given how often I felt like I was living next to the gates of Hell... I'm not gonna argue with the definition.


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog

Olly Buckle said:


> Wait a min. Is this the 'What's another way of saying we are all dead' thread?  Oops. sorry.



It's about attracting women... Or rather, NOT attracting them.

...which I can't comprehend not being able to do unless you're dead.

So.... close enough?

( I can't get a women to notice me = I must be dead? )



G.D.


----------



## dither

I think that the trick is to stop wanting.
This applies to anything, or at least, it seems to.
But how can you stop wanting something in the hope that you might, because if you stop wanting it, ultimately acquire it?
The mind boggles.


----------



## Megan Pearson

escorial said:


> you sound like my shrink




Is your shrink a woman? Single? Sort-of pretty but at least nice, and a patient listener?

Hurry up and buy her flowers!!!


----------



## Guard Dog

Megan Pearson said:


> Is your shrink a woman? Single? Sort-of pretty but at least nice, and a patient listener?
> 
> Hurry up and buy her flowers!!!



Where were you when we were doin' this thread? :devilish:

...then again, I'm sure I stirred up enough of a fuss all on my own. 


G.D.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Guard Dog said:


> Where were you when we were doin' this thread? :devilish:
> 
> ...then again, I'm sure I stirred up enough of a fuss all on my own.
> 
> 
> G.D.




Exciting thread...! And you all came out of it alive--I mean, unscathed? Amazing! Quite a group you've got here!


----------



## dither

Megan Pearson said:


> Is your shrink a woman? Single? Sort-of pretty but at least nice, and a patient listener?
> 
> Hurry up and buy her flowers!!!



I presented a woman receptionist at a dentist's surgery with a box of chocs many years ago but there was nothing romantic about it. The dentist who relieved me of about ten teeth and stitched me up afterwards [ whilst under the influence or temazepam, not her, me. ] was also a woman, her assistant also. I was just so pleased and grateful to be rid of my bad teeth.


----------



## Guard Dog

Megan Pearson said:


> Exciting thread...! And you all came out of it alive--I mean, unscathed? Amazing! Quite a group you've got here!



I can't speak for anyone else, but I left with everything I went into it with.

...some folks may not have been so lucky though. :wink:

And yeah, it's a good bunch, overall. :thumbr:


G.D.


----------



## Megan Pearson

dither said:


> I presented a woman receptionist at a dentist's surgery with a box of chocs many years ago but there was nothing romantic about it. The dentist who relieved me of about ten teeth and stitched me up afterwards [ whilst under the influence or temazepam, not her, me. ] was also a woman, her assistant also. I was just so pleased and grateful to be rid of my bad teeth.




Yah, I'm pretty sure the social context in that was well received as a thankful box of chocolates. I've always wanted to give my GYN a bottle of wine but figured I didn't have a deep enough pocket book to show my appreciation. She's kind-of become like "Dr. Mom" to me and _all_ of her patients over the years. The cool thing is she knows it, so I guess it's okay I've never bought her the expensive wine. I've settled on referring more patients to her instead.


----------



## Winston

Back in high school, me and the boys went to the county fair.  We were going to bring a friend's little sister, but she had just contracted chicken pox.
We had fun, but I felt bad for Jennifer.  So before we left the fair, I bought her a big stuffed bear.  She seemed appreciative, but I had no clue at the time.

Later, I was home on-leave from The Marines.  A friend told me that Jennifer was trying to track me down, and that she "had a thing" for me (guys, you know we're oblivious).
But alas, I missed my chance. Jennifer was doing runway modeling in Dubai.  Worlds apart now.

The point is, random acts of kindness.  That works.


----------



## escorial

new white suit...this cud be the year....


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> new white suit...this cud be the year....



There wouldn't happen to be a betting pool on that, would there? 

'Cause I'm bettin' you'll be so worried 'bout keepin' that damned suit clean, that you'll completely miss any 'opportunities' that come your way. :devilish: :lol:


G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

2 words " Be Yourself "


----------



## escorial

been myself for years....no show dude


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I've been myself too. The problems for me have been that the guys who interest me aren't interested in me. And the guys that do show an interest are the ones that I want to run from. I'm sure I'm not the only one, on either side, who's had this problem.


----------



## Guard Dog

If anybody ever figures out the secret to finding Ms./Mr. Perfect, let me know what it is, will ya?

...'Cause I have certainly gotten tired of discoverin' that "Ms. Goodenough" actually wasn't. ;-)


G.D.


----------



## escorial

valentine day arrives soon....


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> valentine day arrives soon....



So go find some female that sees you on a semi-regular basis, and go take her a box of chocolates.

...you know, a clerk where you tend to shop, the girl that's always there at whatever place you tend to eat, that sort of thing.

( Making sure she isn't wearing a wedding ring first would probably be a good idea though. )

Hell, I've been know to buy a woman a new pair of shoes and cover the cost of someone drivin' off without paying for fuel, just because I didn't want her to get fired.

The point being there doesn't have to be any more to it than showing a little appreciation for the fact that someone is at least a familiar and welcome part of your life, even if they aren't climin' inta bed with ya every night.


G.D.


----------



## dither

MzSnowleopard said:


> I've been myself too. The problems for me have been that the guys who interest me aren't interested in me. And the guys that do show an interest are the ones that I want to run from. I'm sure I'm not the only one, on either side, who's had this problem.



I'm sure that most of us has been THERE got THAT T-shirt Snowleopard. I gave up in the end, turned my back on it all, and just walked away. A little bit of self-esteem wouldn't have hurt, self-respect even,  but we are what we are.


----------



## escorial

i was walking down bold street and a homeless woman was sitting in a doorway and she said crying because you love someone and a guy leaning on a  bin said just crocodile tears....i wanted to stop and listen but i just kept walking thinking i wonder if their in love....


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> new white suit...this cud be the year....



Shades of Aleck Guinness, Man in a white suit, that was a good film, especially the bit at the end when he is walking out the door.


----------



## escorial

seen it but i can't recall the end.....


----------



## dither

Is that the one where he invents the suit that lasts for ever then at then end , as he walks through an angry mob, the suit that he's wearing disintegrates?


----------



## Kevin

I think it was little Anakin that hits him with his saber and his robe comes up empty. There may have been some whistling involved too, tunes of glory, or a bamboo bridge in the jungle. Last century, all of it, so it's a bit of a blur. Seems like they drank a lot back then, in the Gordon Highlanders, always pouring each other a drink, driving each other nuts. Absolutely brilliant, though.


----------



## Guard Dog

"The wonder isn't that we drink so much, but that we drink so little." - Something I heard a very wise lady say once, a long time ago.



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Is that the one where he invents the suit that lasts for ever then at then end , as he walks through an angry mob, the suit that he's wearing disintegrates?


That is not quite the end, then he gets the sack and they cancel his contract saying they have rights to his work for a wage. he is walking out , depressed, no job, invention not working, looking at his notes; then suddenly has a lightbulb moment and walks off jauntily; fade.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

dither said:


> I'm sure that most of us has been THERE got THAT T-shirt Snowleopard. I gave up in the end, turned my back on it all, and just walked away. A little bit of self-esteem wouldn't have hurt, self-respect even,  but we are what we are.



Maybe we should get a drink sometime, show off our "been there, done that" t-shirts


----------



## Guard Dog

By the way, MzSnowkitty... your PM box is full.



G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I cleared some of it out, there's a a lot of stuff in there about my Zodiac Chronicles. I need to get in there and copy the messages to Word... One of these days.


----------



## escorial

memories.....

[video=youtube_share;RUzZD9NA90I]https://youtu.be/RUzZD9NA90I[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo

Heard on the radio. Misquote. 
'She doesn't like you and no amount of sexual harassment is going to change her mind.'


----------



## Kevin

bazz cargo said:


> Heard on the radio. Misquote.
> 'She doesn't like you and no amount of sexual harassment is going to change her mind.'


Didja ever see "The Notebook"-movie? It's a real Hollywood-star romantic tearjerker. 
They sure effing confuse things.
I never would'a got that girl. I would've given up first time she said not interested. 
_Omg it's such a good movie!! I blubbered all through it. _


----------



## escorial

kevin you are so 1980's


----------



## escorial

watch and learn...

[video=youtube_share;HFADSBDPUzQ]https://youtu.be/HFADSBDPUzQ[/video]


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

Obviously you throw on some Rick Astley, guaranteed to turn any stranger into your next date.


----------



## Guard Dog

Y'know, folks, there are people in this world that just couldn't get laid if they climbed up a chicken's ass and waited. 

...and for folks like that, no trick, no suggestion, not 'bait' of any kind is gonna help them get anything else outta the opposite sex either.

They've just gotta figure out what's causing the problem and fix it. On their own.

( I kind'a think I must'a pissed off the wrong god/goddess/evil spirit... Why else would they be sending me the WRONG ONES so often? )

( I'm also convinced the wrong one is far worse than none at all. )



G.D.


----------



## Kevin

There was this girl once..
https://youtu.be/P4xeT7phuog


----------



## escorial

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Obviously you throw on some Rick Astley, guaranteed to turn any stranger into your next date.



few months back looking at the board with future acts at the echo arena there he was Rick Ashley..a steward said it will be a sellout an I thought he was back doing small gigs..


----------



## Kevin

I looked him up- the song title I saw I thought of a song. Sure enough it was him and that was the song. I saw they threw two blonde birds in there- likeitwastheeighties ( but it wasn't; it was 2000- something). I think he made so much dough he probably is set for life.


----------



## escorial

Wouldn't mind being a dollar behind you kevin


----------



## Kevin

Is Martha Stewart dating? She could use a strong younger man. 
She could tell you proper pronunciation, and you could speak _proppa livapoow at her. Wot? 
Ye-eeess Darling -thems a eels. Mmm. _


----------



## escorial

I talk perfect England


----------



## Kevin

Ever heard of Michael Caine?  That accent is Spanish Fly. American women just... fall out of their clothes- like melting-when they hear it. Definite advantage.


----------



## escorial

MC said going to see his movies was when a girlfriends boyfriend was better looking than the leading man


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin said:


> Ever heard of Michael Caine?  That accent is Spanish Fly. American women just... fall out of their clothes- like melting-when they hear it. Definite advantage.


Only an advantage if you want American women falling out of their clothes.; I enjoy the relationships I have with American ladies here as they are, Platonic.


----------



## Guard Dog

The problem with women fallin' outta their clothes is that they usually want a fella to buy 'em some new, more expensive ones...
( Why the hell do you guys think I learned to sew? )
( What? Ruined your skirt? Give me a half hour, honey, and I'll have you a brand new, custom-made one, tailor-fitted to your big wide... um... er... expectations. :roll: )

:devilish:


G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

I mean I've heard that if you've no Rick Astley to spin, Prince will work in a pinch... but if you wan't guaranteed success, peacocking always works. I prefer the wide brimmed hat and colorful feathers.


----------



## escorial

I might ditch my white suit ,shoes and go for colour...maybe stop dying my hear jet black and go natural grey again...


----------



## Kevin

Olly Buckle said:


> Only an advantage if you want American women falling out of their clothes.; I enjoy the relationships I have with American ladies here as they are, Platonic.


 were not trying to attract them are we , the  wf females- not in the romantic sense, being old, married monks/guys, right? Of course we like talking to them but this thread is about the hypothetical attracting of women op'd by someone (can't remember who) about their wanting tips on what attracts women. I''ve  already gone through sweets , bits of bread , cheese, and shiny lures ( what about salmon eggs?) as ideas.   Some insist that certain scented sprays or other acting in certain ways are guaranteed  (again, I can't remember) but for me I still consider it all just proposed, unproven and completely experimental.


----------



## dither

I'd go along with the old Blur-track.
"Cars and money".
Sad but true imo.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

Kevin said:


> were not trying to attract them are we , the  wf females- not in the romantic sense, being old, married monks/guys, right? Of course we like talking to them but this thread is about the hypothetical attracting of women op'd by someone (can't remember who) about their wanting tips on what attracts women. I''ve  already gone through sweets , bits of bread , cheese, and shiny lures ( what about salmon eggs?) as ideas.   Some insist that certain scented sprays or other acting in certain ways are guaranteed  (again, I can't remember) but for me I still consider it all just proposed, unproven and completely experimental.



I've heard pheromones can be effective but equally dangerous. 

(Obviously I jest, I've never been a giant fan of Rick Astley or Peacocking, and I've no experience with Pheromones... but Prince... that man was a musical genius)


----------



## Guard Dog

Hill.T.Manner said:


> I've heard pheromones can be effective but equally dangerous.



Unless there's some new discovery I've missed, humans don't have receptors for pheromones. 

So they shouldn't work on us at all.

Anybody point me toward recent research that indicates otherwise?


G.D.


----------



## Kevin

Scent of a woman... Who-Ahhh.


----------



## dither

It has probably all been said before but I think, ultimately, and likewise if a woman wishes to attract a bloke, you have to go for broke, run the risk of total rejection, and just talk to people. It's a hellish situation, for me anyway.Oh fragile egos.Well, not so much nowadays although, again, I do wish I'd dared and took the risk. Even now, I'm troubled, dismayed even, by the fact that I don't know anybody.

Life eh?


----------



## Megan Pearson

Anyone notice that the "attractive guy" stereotype in Hollywood's repertoire has gone from rough & rugged (think Robert Redford) to smart and sexy (Sean Connery) has more recently been replaced by the puppy-dog look? I mean, don't get me wrong, but Chris Hemsworth in _Thor_ (2011) was so _cute_ I just wanted to take him home to treat him to a brownie and a scoop of ice cream. Clearly, audience expectation of what's 'handsome' has changed quite a bit. If studio producers were to play 'how to attract a woman', it's my guess from the recent barrage of TV sitcoms I've had to endure this past week (a.k.a. 'family bonding time') that women are supposed to like self-effacing men with soft hands and rounded faces.

Somehow, that's not the kind of guy I want to save the day.


----------



## Megan Pearson

dither said:


> It has probably all been said before but I think, ultimately, and likewise if a woman wishes to attract a bloke, you have to go for broke, run the risk of total rejection, and just talk to people. It's a hellish situation, for me anyway.Oh fragile egos.Well, not so much nowadays although, again, I do wish I'd dared and took the risk. Even now, I'm troubled, dismayed even, by the fact that I don't know anybody.
> 
> Life eh?



Hang in there Dither... she's right over there, just beyond the fence... 
(ahem, playing off your location, that is. :wink: )


----------



## dither

Megan Pearson said:


> Hang in there Dither... she's right over there, just beyond the fence...
> (ahem, playing off your location, that is. :wink: )



The problem is that solid stone wall in my head.


----------



## Myk3y

Kevin said:


> were not trying to attract them are we , the  wf females- not in the romantic sense, being old, married monks/guys, right? Of course we like talking to them but this thread is about the hypothetical attracting of women op'd by someone (can't remember who) about their wanting tips on what attracts women. I''ve  already gone through sweets , bits of bread , cheese, and shiny lures ( what about salmon eggs?) as ideas.   Some insist that certain scented sprays or other acting in certain ways are guaranteed  (again, I can't remember) but for me I still consider it all just proposed, unproven and completely experimental.



Act interested in them and what they’re interested in. Treat them as equals. Get drunk together.

I didn’t find ‘lines’ or smooth moves were very successful

I did alright, possibly too ‘alright’ for my own good...

31 years on, we’re still talking and I still do the above, without the drinking - we’ve never been much of ones for liquor.


----------



## Myk3y

Hill.T.Manner said:


> I've heard pheromones can be effective but equally dangerous.
> 
> (Obviously I jest, I've never been a giant fan of Rick Astley or Peacocking, and I've no experience with Pheromones... but Prince... that man was a musical genius)



He had a ten inch cock. 

I believe that helps you to play guitar when you’re only 5’2”


----------



## Myk3y

Megan Pearson said:


> Anyone notice that the "attractive guy" stereotype in Hollywood's repertoire has gone from rough & rugged (think Robert Redford) to smart and sexy (Sean Connery) has more recently been replaced by the puppy-dog look? I mean, don't get me wrong, but Chris Hemsworth in _Thor_ (2011) was so _cute_ I just wanted to take him home to treat him to a brownie and a scoop of ice cream. Clearly, audience expectation of what's 'handsome' has changed quite a bit. If studio producers were to play 'how to attract a woman', it's my guess from the recent barrage of TV sitcoms I've had to endure this past week (a.k.a. 'family bonding time') that women are supposed to like self-effacing men with soft hands and rounded faces.
> 
> Somehow, that's not the kind of guy I want to save the day.



If that’s what women want, I’m in! Pity I’m also fat of body and hauling along a ball and chain...

I save the day all the time, due to my ability to not need to call repairmen. Or to get pizza delivered, as I prefer my own.

The Hollywood porno industry hates people like me...


----------



## Guard Dog

Honestly, I have no idea what shape my face is at the moment.

...I guess I still have one, somewhere underneath the beard and all the hair. :|

I'll find out come spring, I guess, when I hack it all off.



G.D.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Well, Hollywood gets it all wrong anyway. Maybe what real women want--not the kind Hollywood thinks it's pandering to--are men who are honest and fair and upstanding, kind and generous, yet who are also just and seek to do what's right, who are willing to give and take, and who remain men through the thin and the thick of all this stuff we call everyday life. (I got me one of those!)

Being able to repair things and looking like a mountain man aren't bad things, either. 

(A bad thing might be correcting run-on sentences without invitation--! But then again, this is a writing forum. :cookie: )


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

Megan Pearson said:


> Well, Hollywood gets it all wrong anyway. Maybe what real women want--not the kind Hollywood thinks it's pandering to--are men who are honest and fair and upstanding, kind and generous, yet who are also just and seek to do what's right, who are willing to give and take, and who remain men through the thin and the thick of all this stuff we call everyday life. (I got me one of those!)
> 
> Being able to repair things and looking like a mountain man aren't bad things, either.
> 
> (A bad thing might be correcting run-on sentences without invitation--! But then again, this is a writing forum. :cookie: )



Pfft... no man is that perfect.


----------



## Myk3y

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Pfft... no man is that perfect.



Ahem...


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

Myk3y said:


> Ahem...



Yes friend? can I offer you a tissue? *Proffers a box of tissue paper*


----------



## Guard Dog

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Pfft... no man is that perfect.



I'll bet I can find you at least three women that'll swear I'm a perfect asshole...

...feel free to argue with 'em, but know you do it at your own peril.



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle

To attract women talk about the woman you already have. They will not find you sexually attractive because of it, but tend to be attracted socially and more willing to become friends.

If that is not what you want, or you are not in a relationship, never start off by thinking of a sexual relationship, talk to the person, not the woman. She will introduce the subject in time if that is her inclination, and if it isn't, well, you get to know another person as a friend, win, win.


----------



## Kevin

I'm not sure how helpful any of this is, it's so complicated and confusing. I start off by whistling and offering chewy toys or treats but the damn wimeriners and dachshunds sometimes are too afraid to even get close.

Now then, how one attracts women is entirely different, or perhaps exactly the same. Let's see: 
 *_ Whseeet! Whseeet!_* 
Okay, that didn't work. ahem- 
_Hello, hello-oo!_ ( I'm smiling in a friendly manner, and waving) 
(shit, she's running away). 
_Wait! _

Okay, do I have to admit I've failed here? I do.
All right, I'm still open to suggestions. Please keep them real-world, not hypothetical. Not for my self, but... but for science and the advancement of Man-kind.


----------



## Guard Dog

Try waving with chocolate in one hand, and a stack of $100 bills in the other...

...on second thought, forget the chocolate, and double up on the bills.

( Don't be too shocked if ya don't like the sort you attract though... They tend to disappear as soon as the money does anyway, so gettin' rid of 'em is as easy as attractin' 'em. )

( The other tactic you can try is when you see a woman you like, turn around an' run. Women are a lot like cats, and can't resist pouncin' on nice fat mouse, tryin' ta make a fast getaway. :lol: )

( P.S. If you're one'a those guys that looks like god made ya as ugly as he could and then scared the hell outta ya, the woman may need ta be wearin' a police uniform for the above-trick ta work.  )



G.D.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Olly Buckle said:


> To attract women talk about the woman you already have. They will not find you sexually attractive because of it, but tend to be attracted socially and more willing to become friends.
> 
> If that is not what you want, or you are not in a relationship, never start off by thinking of a sexual relationship, talk to the person, not the woman. She will introduce the subject in time if that is her inclination, and if it isn't, well, you get to know another person as a friend, win, win.



Olly, that is such simple advice, I may have to write that into a story sometime. Say, do I have to give credit to your common-sense wisdom?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Megan Pearson said:


> Olly, that is such simple advice, I may have to write that into a story sometime. Say, do I have to give credit to your common-sense wisdom?



Hey, when it comes to giving advice I am the bee's knees, you should see the posts I made in 'Thought for the day' , it's living advice I am not so hot on sometimes 

Of course you don't give credit, everybody gets everything somewhere, it would shatter the flow of the story if they told you where all the time, what you have to do is write it up so it becomes yours, not simply a re-iteration of something of someone else's.


----------



## Myk3y

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure how helpful any of this is, it's so complicated and confusing. I start off by whistling and offering chewy toys or treats but the damn wimeriners and dachshunds sometimes are too afraid to even get close.
> 
> Now then, how one attracts women is entirely different, or perhaps exactly the same. Let's see:
> *_ Whseeet! Whseeet!_*
> Okay, that didn't work. ahem-
> _Hello, hello-oo!_ ( I'm smiling in a friendly manner, and waving)
> (shit, she's running away).
> _Wait! _
> 
> Okay, do I have to admit I've failed here? I do.
> All right, I'm still open to suggestions. Please keep them real-world, not hypothetical. Not for my self, but... but for science and the advancement of Man-kind.



You need to dangle shiny things... they're like cats, not dogs.


----------



## Guard Dog

Myk3y said:


> You need to dangle shiny things... they're like cats, not dogs.



You've been around monkeys too long. 

Cats go after anything dangley, shiny or not.

( No comment concerning women and similar objects... I'm not THAT crazy. )

( I would like to point out that my dangley bits were about the only thing I got to keep in all three divorces... So draw your own conclusions. )

G.D.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;2eKzMwPkt04]https://youtu.be/2eKzMwPkt04[/video]

how would an ex describe you...


----------



## Guard Dog

escorial said:


> how would an ex describe you...



Probably as having horns and a tail... trying to keep her own concealed the entire time.

...and quite possibly as a disappointment as well.

( The last is true, I'm afraid. I'm nowhere near as dumb or gullible as she'd hoped. ) 

G.D.


----------



## escorial

cant find one on amazon...

[video=youtube_share;KAKWKfVcd04]https://youtu.be/KAKWKfVcd04[/video]


----------



## escorial

i've decided to narrow my search crit...i'm just lukin for a rock chic now


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> i've decided to narrow my search crit...i'm just lukin for a rock chic n.ow



I think they became an extinct species when Chrissey Hynde reached middle age.


----------



## escorial

yeah she was cool...along with debbie harry...annie lennox...the 80's was good for rock chicks...


----------



## Kevin

Olly Buckle said:


> I think they became an extinct species when Chrissey Hynde reached middle age.


they're out there- rocking away- they are just not on the world scene. I hear some on the local college radio- streamed kxlu live. Lots an lots of female voices. I'm sure there's many such venues.


----------



## escorial

I'm ok with the idea of my organs been used after my death..my heart has been broken but my testicles are in perfect working order...one owner hardly ever used


----------



## Megan Pearson

Hey, escorial, I just had an epiphany. You know, some critters use pheromones to attract their mate, right? Maybe that's all you really need. Have you tried some nice smelling cologne lately? I'd pick something manly, but not too common--everyone knows Old Spice!


----------



## Amnesiac

I usually stick a couple of trout in my belt, and make sure I have a large plate of liver and onions before I go on a date. (and I hum ZZ Top's, "Sharp Dressed Man")

Drives the ladies crazy, I tell ya!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Be sure to cleanse the system with a few cloves of garlic.


----------



## Omnitech

Olly Buckle said:


> Be sure to cleanse the system with a few cloves of garlic.



This is advice that is relevant to nearly all aspects of life.


----------



## Omnitech

Amnesiac said:


> I usually stick a couple of trout in my belt, and make sure I have a large plate of liver and onions before I go on a date. (and I hum ZZ Top's, "Sharp Dressed Man")
> 
> Drives the ladies crazy, I tell ya!



How I got my wife, was to tie an onion to my belt. Which was the style at the time.


----------



## Winston

It's Saint Patrick's Day, so I have to recycle this old trope:

Ask a lass, "Do you have any Irish in ya?"
If she replies "No"...
"Would you like some?"


----------



## Amnesiac

I was in a comfortable little pub, and there was a pretty young lady sitting at the bar, minding her own business. One by one, guys would come up and hit on her, and I watched her shoot every single one of them down. I thought it was pretty humorous. I bought her a drink, sat down beside her and slid it in front of her and after a few minutes of silence, I said, "So, ya wanna go halves on a bastard?" She burst out laughing and we had the best time. After about 45 minutes, I paid my tab and bid her goodnight.

A few nights later, I saw her again, and we had morning coffee together.


----------



## escorial

Do women get attracted to men who use expensive aftershave....I'm a brut man...


----------



## Amnesiac

As long as you don't shower in it. Men and women both, who walk into a room and leave vapor trails like Pepe la-Pew, are simply migraine-inducing monsters, and it doesn't matter how expensive, cheap, or wonderful the scent is.


----------



## escorial

Pepe...a hero if mine


----------



## Amnesiac

Just so you know, I've had no luck with chasing my wife around the house, yelling, "Here, chicky chicky chicky chicky! Here, chicky!"
It rather resulted in me being chased around the house by an irate wife, wielding cookware in such a way that I doubted she was thinking of preparing a delicious meal.

So, anyway... Scratch another off the list.


----------



## escorial

I have a cunning plan...


----------



## dither

Escorial,
I'm not sure that I'd want to know what people think of me tbh. I feel badly enough about myself as it is. Yes, we'd all like to know if/when someone, ANYONE, thinks well of us but.....


----------



## SueC

Okay, so here's the deal, esc. Put enough on to be noticed, but not enough that a woman can stand ten feet away and still smell it. A lesser amount will bring her in, putting her nose just under your ear or near your cheek, so she can know what you are wearing. Less is more, my friend. Brace yourself!


----------



## escorial

I need to buy it in litre bottles...

I find the pong pulsating yet virile but alas no luck..yet


----------



## dither

SueC said:


> Okay, so here's the deal, esc. Put enough on to be noticed, but not enough that a woman can stand ten feet away and still smell it. A lesser amount will bring her in, putting her nose just under your ear or near your cheek, so she can know what you are wearing. Less is more, my friend. Brace yourself!



I'd go along  with that. Just the faintest whiff of the right stuff, not sure what the "right stuff" would be though, is all a bloke needs I reckon.


----------



## Amnesiac

I just swipe a three-day old kipper under each arm after my weekly shower, and I'm ready for LOVE!!!!!!

(queue Marvin Gaye's, "Let's Get It On.")


----------



## escorial

But what does your Kipper luk like...I'm shallow by nature


----------



## Chris Stevenson

When my girlfriend says, "Okay, baby, take it all off."

She means my oxygen.


----------



## Olly Buckle

1 On a dark night sit at a table with a strong light behind you and count large amounts of money
or,
2 Pretend to be me.


----------



## Amnesiac

Now that I've read Marie Kondo's book on getting rid of worthless stuff that doesn't bring anyone joy, I've tossed myself into a dumpster in the hopes that some sweet thang will find some use for my decrepit ass.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Just be yourself, she'll soon start trying to change you into what she really wanted - It's an old maxim of mine, men marry the woman they love, women marry the man they think that they can turn him into...

I'll get my coat and hard hat on the way out.


----------



## escorial

I read in a body language book..if a woman flicks her hair..licks her lips and points hear breast towards you..she will be receptive to you..I have experienced this before when walking past a sex worker on my way to the shops


----------



## Olly Buckle

I like the 'points her breast', what does that mean? 
'Taking her breast in both hands she lifted the nipple that was pointing at the floor and levelled it at him, licked her lips, and flicked her hair.'


----------



## escorial

erotic stuff olly...


----------



## dither




----------



## Olly Buckle

Made for each other.


----------



## escorial

a contraceptive for men has been developed that comes in the form of a gel to be applied to chest and arms..but women are advised to avoid the areas it's applied to and recommended a shower after use..so your on a beach and you've pulled and you pull out your tube,squirt all over and avoid contact...


----------



## escorial

Any monk vacancies in UK....


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Yes, have a look on google.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You could also look for women on Google and probably attract a number of them, but you might regret it.


----------



## escorial

Thank you brother olly


----------



## dither

I'm just so glad that I'm and none of this stuff matters now.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Here's a new tactic: Ignore them.
They'll wonder what's up and be curious about what you're up to. 
(This, of course, assumes you are someplace where regular interaction with the fairer sex is possible.)
((Some might call it being nosey on our part.))


Second tactic to follow the first: Screw something up on purpose. 
Seriously. We women have got this built-in bossy mode we go into, but if you've got a strong comedic streak, when you activate that bossy-mode button and then follow it up with a good gotcha!, then you (at least) have made a conversation starter.


----------



## seigfried007

1) Hold a cute baby some place where lots of women will see you. Chicks dig babies. Chicks also dig guys who are or would make a good daddy. You wanna make babies? Hold one first and look _good_ doing it. Talk about baby shoes and tiny baby feet. Be seen actively caring for babies, and women are thousands of percentage points more likely to totally want to make one with you. Just don't look like a total creep around kids, and you'll be golden.

2) Roll up your sleeves. Men are 140% sexier with rolled up sleeves

3) Practice good hygiene. Don't be a stinky, filthy, unkempt, lazy NEET. Women like guys who can take care of themselves and don't need a mommy to tell them to put on clean underwear and take a bath. We like self-reliance and self-respect.

4) ...but if you're going to be a stinky, filthy mess, _look really good doing it_. Like, mud, sweat, warpaint, blood of your enemies kinda filth all over you because you've been working _really hard_ outdoors. Women like dudes who aren't afraid to put some backbreaking labor hours in and get filthy/gorgeous. We respect strength, stamina, perseverance, work ethic, self-reliance and like some good ole fashioned muscles and dirt, too.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Sorry, *Sig*, 'fraid I can't quite jive with you on #1. Women who catch a guy for children end up having little in common with their spouses once those kids become adults. Besides, whatever the guy's prior experience with children is, there's nothing like knowing your own is on the way to soften the most macho heart--in fact, that softness _is_ quite manly. But let's not put the cart before the horse! Maybe it's a difference in philosophy, but I would rather see a guy with a decent job _he likes_ doing. (Pretty rare indeed.) Or, at least a dream or goal of what that job would be and is working towards it. A man with self-respect will respect others and will teach the same to his children.

But kudos to you on #4. A guy's a guy, should look and act like a guy. And, hopefully, he is also a resourceful guy who can fix the water pipe running from the main to the house. That guy is a _sure_ keeper! Hubby did that twice one year...saved us thousands! (One old pipe, two spots, three tries; not bad at all!)


----------



## seigfried007

I'm not sayin' to pick a guy up with the intent of making babies with him, just that _good dads are sexy._ And the only way a non-dad is going to attract women with his super sweet daddy street cred is to have some experience with kids, preferably enjoy their company, and above all else, _look really sexy holding a super cute baby_. 

This wasn't something I found unbearably sexy until after I had kids, by the way, so it's probably a great way to snag more mature women who are looking to start a family or already have been burned with guys who aren't serious about having a family (or who sucked butt as dads). If single moms and divorcees are your game, this is a great one to pull, but it's guaranteed to make you look more attractive as a_ serious_ option (as opposed to just a plain ole good looking dude who might not be serious about a relationship). Lots of women who don't have children like guys who like kids too. 

how much someone has in common with their spouse has nothing to do with intent. If people let everything else outside of child rearing go, then yeah, they're going to fall apart as a couple as soon as the kids are gone. It's the same way with money and sex as the platform for the relationship. If you build a relationship on one foundation, and that foundation crumbles, it's taking your relationship with it.


Not sure what you make of Jason Momoa (played Aquaman and Khal Drogo, among other things). I thought he was a rather stunning specimen, myself, but then I found out he's a good daddy... _haaaawwwwwwt daaaaaaammmmmmnnnn. _


----------



## Olly Buckle

I was thinking maybe there ought to be a 'How to attract men' thread, then I thought, 'Don't be silly', a 'How to avoid attracting unwanted men' thread would be more like it.


----------



## escorial

Nothing sadder than a single man on the pull or reading in public...


----------



## seigfried007

escorial said:


> Nothing sadder than a single man on the pull or reading in public...



Nope. Reading in public is just another way to enjoy yourself. You don't need a woman. The more desperate you look, the less someone's likely to hook you. 

Think of it like this: There are three Testarossas in the lot: one's marked $1 million, another's $30,000, and the last has a sign that says the seller will pay you to take it. All the cars look the same on the outside. 

You don't have to pick a car from this lot. You can walk to another lot, but it'll mean you have less driving time and more walking time. You want A car, but not necessarily one the these cars. However, all of these cars look really nice. Human nature means we want the million-dollar car for the pay-you-to-take-it car price, but everyone knows that's not how it works because "you get what you pay for." There's probably something different under the hoods, so to speak. $30,000 is a steal but will probably need some work--even if it runs fine after a little coaxing. The million-dollar car probably doesn't need any work and will drive fine... but the insurance and upkeep on on it is hell too, so it's an expensive thing to drive to the 9-5, and you probably don't qualify for the financing on it. 

The pay-you-to-take-it looks great but comes off as totally hinky--something bad is lurking under that hood. It's not just a fixer-upper at that point--it's potentially something dangerous (especially if it _runs_). Even a disabled car on blocks isn't pay-you-to-take-it. It would need a lot of work, but might be worth it in that case. but if something runs well and looks great... and the seller's that desperate to get rid of it... this thing might be a Lovecraftian abomination in disguise. It's a Decepticon. It was used to run drugs and do human trafficking or something. Nobody trusts that kind of deal.

So don't be that kind of deal.


----------



## escorial

In my head when I see an old man reading a newspaper in a pub..cafe I just think your pretending to look busy an really what you want is someone to talk to..or when I go in a pub alone I never try to speak to anyone but I watch men who after a few drinks will try an talk to anyone who will listen...not so much with a young lad


----------



## seigfried007

escorial said:


> In my head when I see an old man reading a newspaper in a pub..cafe I just think your pretending to look busy an really what you want is someone to talk to..or when I go in a pub alone I never try to speak to anyone but I watch men who after a few drinks will try an talk to anyone who will listen...not so much with a young lad



Stop thinking of it like that. If reading in public makes you happy, do it. If reading makes you sad, don't do it or get yourself a different book. You want someone to talk to, you can start a conversation. 

And bars are lousy places to meet people but okay to go to if you know the people. You've got to invest in the people there or bring some in that you already know. Terrible places to pick up women. 

Where do people you like hang out? Where do you like to be? Go there and socialize with people you having something in common with. 

Or get a friendly, happy dog. Dogs are a great in because people like them, and like talking about them. Dog people also tend to be more sociable than cat people, so they're more likely to socialize with you.


----------



## escorial

I myself have never been a person that people are drawn to and my relationship with people close to me is strained..I consider my self alone and not lonley for the most part..but this is how I see myself and what others think about me is prob totally different to how I perceive myself...which has troubled me over the years..more than I care to admit...I do like the John berryman poem..life,friends is boring..alas


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Or get a friendly, happy dog. Dogs are a great in because people like them, and like talking about them. Dog people also tend to be more sociable than cat people, so they're more likely to socialize with you.


 Sure people like dogs and they spark conversations, but ask them after and what do you get?

"I met a man with a dog"
"Yeah, what was he like?"
"Black and curly with spaniel eyes"

They remember the dog, they don't have any memory of the short, blonde man with ice blue eyes he was with.

I reckon "Good morning/afternoon" is probably the best start, if they mumble and look away you are probably on a loser, if you get a decent response you have a direction to go with. I know two long established couples who met at a bus stop in just that way; but it doesn't have to be a bus stop


----------



## dither

Nothing like that has ever happened to me at a bus stop and I've spent a lot of time waiting for buses. I only seem to attract weirdos. Isn't THAT a surprise.:crushed:


----------



## Amnesiac

People used to tell me to carry a baby, and that nothing was more attractive to women than a man with a baby. Now, that may be so, but the times I've carried a baby, no one's come around.

Few things wrong with this: It may have been an ugly baby. I don't know...
Maybe it was the woman chasing me, yelling, "Give me back my baby!" (Heh... I'm kidding, of course)
Maybe the kind of women that are attracted to baby-toting men are precisely the women that you DON'T want coming around, because they will assume that you LIKE children (I don't), and that you'll be willing to make more. Yeah... Ah, no thanks.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Nothing like that has ever happened to me at a bus stop and I've spent a lot of time waiting for buses. I only seem to attract weirdos. Isn't THAT a surprise.:crushed:





'Nothing like that ever happened to you' You mean you never said 'Good morning' ? Is your definition of a weirdo someone who says 'Good morning' to you,or do you mean only say it to wierdos? Anyway, so what? Us weirdos need partners too.


----------



## alanmt

If you're going to say "good morning", say it to everyone. If you only say it to the most attractive young woman in the crowd/at the bus stop/on the street while ignoring everyone else, no one is going to put you in the "friendly" box. They're going to put you in the "creepy" box. Unless you're super good-looking, in which case the ordinary rules don't apply to you.


----------



## escorial

Seated at the train station a vagrant sat next to me..appologised as he picked up a ciggy butt off the floor..lit it stood up said that's a nice smell an walked away..so if you want to attract down n outs were brut aftershave...


----------



## Olly Buckle

alanmt said:


> If you're going to say "good morning", say it to everyone. If you only say it to the most attractive young woman in the crowd/at the bus stop/on the street while ignoring everyone else, no one is going to put you in the "friendly" box. They're going to put you in the "creepy" box. Unless you're super good-looking, in which case the ordinary rules don't apply to you.



It is a good point generally, forget about what makes others attractive to you, think of what makes you attractive. Most people are not interested in 'needy' people, but they respond to people who notice things about other people, and it does not have to be themselves. The person who takes time to do things like speak civilly and open doors for the less attractive members of the community will be noticed by the others, the attraction is often not in the direct face to face interaction, but in the observed overall person. Be a nice guy generally.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> 'Nothing like that ever happened to you' You mean you never said 'Good morning' ? Is your definition of a weirdo someone who says 'Good morning' to you,or do you mean only say it to wierdos? Anyway, so what? Us weirdos need partners too.



I can't say that I've never said good morning/afternoon to a stranger but it's not something that I do often. The problem with me is that when ever I get to chatting with strangers anywhere that I find myself waiting, not just at bus-stops, I find myself thinking "what tosh, shut up you *+x£@!" and HAVE , on occasion, walked away. I've never had what I'd call, an interesting conversation with a stranger, of course, the problem could lie with me and yes, maybe I'm the one who is weird. I DO wonder about that.
And so, because I'd hate to have people thinking that of me, I tend to keep myself to myself. I'm always polite and courteous if I'm spoken to but it doesn't happen very often. Also, why do some people go on about such mundane things, as though waiting in silence is their worst nightmare? Yep! the problem could be me.

Life eh?

After-thought:
I suppose my point is that I've never had a casual conversation with anyone that I really understood. Just didn't get where they were coming from.


----------



## escorial

a woman can make a man into a millionaire if he was a billionaire


----------



## Rojack79

How to attrack women? 1) Don't be a creeper, Your body would look so good in my freezer! 2) Don't be pushy, Hey so you want to hang out tomorrow even though we spent the whole day together? 3) Don't be Full of yourself. Oh I'm so sexy! All of the girls must love me! 4) Don't look like a young teenager. Seriously it is so awkward for me to go out and try to talk to a women when I look like a 16 year old.


----------



## Amnesiac

Me: "I like my women like I like my coffee."
Her: "Hot and strong?"
Me: "No. Ground up and in the freezer."
Her: ......


----------



## Olly Buckle

Realy the question should not be 'How can I attract women?', but rather, 'What do women find attractive?' There are ,of course, as many different kinds of women as there are men, liking as many different things, but the thing almost all humans like is attention. I don't mean leering at them, most people find that off putting, I mean taking the trouble to listen to them and pay attention, to anticipate their needs and attend to them, not what you think they might want, but what they actually need, which you will only know if you pay attention. Forget the superficial, a stunning face, long legs, whatever, look for the human underneath who needs some sort of attention and looking after.


----------



## escorial

Can I have your black book


----------



## seigfried007

You mentioned reading in public being a problem. Maybe you should take this book out in public:


----------



## escorial

Maybe how to live with a dick...that's the second the I've used dick in a thread recently...


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;ds4J42JsD7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds4J42JsD7E[/video]

Say this critter's name, and you'll double that number


----------



## dither

Amnesiac said:


> Me: "I like my women like I like my coffee."
> Her: "Hot and strong?"
> Me: "No. Ground up and in the freezer."
> Her: ......



Lol!

I always liked mine, although they were few, like my food, plain and simple.


----------



## Mish

Strange thread. It might as well be called "how to attract mammals". Women are all different, different personalities, different interests, different cravings. There is no one, sure fire way to attract them all. Though, if there was, why would anyone want to? Surely, the main goal is to find someone who is compatible to your unique self? That takes time and effort and more time and more effort, but mostly time. 

So to answer the question of "how to attract a compatible partner". The answer is.

A cup of tea.


----------



## seigfried007

Mish said:


> Strange thread. It might as well be called "how to attract mammals". Women are all different, different personalities, different interests, different cravings. There is no one, sure fire way to attract them all. Though, if there was, why would anyone want to? Surely, the main goal is to find someone who is compatible to your unique self? That takes time and effort and more time and more effort, but mostly time.
> 
> So to answer the question of "how to attract a compatible partner". The answer is.
> 
> A cup of tea.



_Absolutely not,_ good sir! some women drink _coffee!_ Or any number of other beverages! How _dare_ you put all compatible partners into one big tea box! _*Humph!*_


----------



## Mish

seigfried007 said:


> _Absolutely not,_ good sir! some women drink _coffee!_ Or any number of other beverages! How _dare_ you put all compatible partners into one big tea box! _*Humph!*_



The cup of tea is for me. I don't drink coffee.


----------



## seigfried007

Mish said:


> The cup of tea is for me. I don't drink coffee.



Ah, so your advice is find other tea-drinkers! I suppose it works because you're at least basing compatibility on something one has in common with said person. Or, one could say the cuppa is just to relax in one's search for a compatible mate and just let the cards be dealt as they will. Que sera sera


----------



## seigfried007

escorial said:


> Never got a date in a charity shop......yeah..charity shops full of frigid spinsters an widowers



Wise words of Jimmy Pop Ali from Bloodhound Gang: "Old hens would rather put out than be put out to the pasture." Maybe you should see what some cougars could do for you, find yourself a _wiser_, more _experienced_ companion. They come highly recommended by Ben Franklin.


----------



## Amnesiac

Olly Buckle said:


> Realy the question should not be 'How can I attract women?', but rather, 'What do women find attractive?' There are ,of course, as many different kinds of women as there are men, liking as many different things, but the thing almost all humans like is attention. I don't mean leering at them, most people find that off putting, I mean taking the trouble to listen to them and pay attention, to anticipate their needs and attend to them, not what you think they might want, but what they actually need, which you will only know if you pay attention. Forget the superficial, a stunning face, long legs, whatever, look for the human underneath who needs some sort of attention and looking after.



Couldn't have said it better. (Also, be sure to keep a half-dozen sardines in your pocket. It's cheaper than Armani)


----------



## Olly Buckle

seigfried007 said:


> _Absolutely not,_ good sir! some women drink _coffee!_ Or any number of other beverages! How _dare_ you put all compatible partners into one big tea box! _*Humph!*_



Unless of course it is a metaphorical cup of tea. You know, as in, 'A cup of tea and a chat'; in which case it is what I was saying, give them some appropriate attention.


----------



## Amnesiac

In Japan, a circumspect way to tell a girl you want to go to bed with her, is to ask, "Shall we have morning coffee?" Sometimes, a girl would use that line, as well. It's sweet and indirect enough.


----------



## Mish

Olly Buckle said:


> Realy the question should not be 'How can I attract women?', but rather, 'What do women find attractive?' There are ,of course, as many different kinds of women as there are men, liking as many different things, but the thing almost all humans like is attention. I don't mean leering at them, most people find that off putting, I mean taking the trouble to listen to them and pay attention, to anticipate their needs and attend to them, not what you think they might want, but what they actually need, which you will only know if you pay attention. Forget the superficial, a stunning face, long legs, whatever, look for the human underneath who needs some sort of attention and looking after.



I mostly agree. Though I would go a step further and say the question should not be "What do women find attractive", but rather "What is it that we share that makes us compatible together?" I have spent a fair amount of time with incompatible partners hence I always tend to put the main emphasis on compatibility. The incompatible people are not necessarily bad, they can be amazing friends, but "she likes to travel and he doesn't or he wants kids, but she doesn't = someone's long term unhappiness". 

Also, I agree with the beginning of this sentence "Forget the superficial, a stunning face, long legs, whatever, look for the human underneath", but not so much with the rest. I don't believe it is a job of another person to take care of needs and looking after someone else, especially in the initial stages. That's a highway towards "doormat". I think it is imperative from the beginning to establish a human connection, but at the same time healthy boundaries. If you project that you are there to take care of someone's needs then that's the foundation on which the rest of the interactions will be built upon. It will not be an interaction among the equals. I would recommend just the genuine affection instead.


----------



## Gofa

What women find attractive and what attracts a woman, each speak from fundamentally different points of view 
what will a woman draw to herself or move towards
as against
what will draw a woman towards you
if i had a genie and one wish   I would ask to be an unlimited credit card
the condition is to be forever stored while not being used between two nice boobs
being taken out used in making them happy and replaced would the high light of any day


----------



## Amnesiac

When you get to be a certain age, women start really checking our your package. You know; the one in your hip pocket.


----------



## escorial

Money the root of all women


----------



## Amnesiac

Also, if you learn how to wiggle your fuzzy ears, they really like that. So quit trimming the hair out of 'em. LOL


----------



## escorial

I much prefer the pyschology of dogs..their either happy or waiting to be happy...


----------



## Amnesiac

Dog psychology: If you can't eat it or screw it, piss on it and walk away.


----------



## escorial

if only Brian was real......


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> if only Brian was real......



What? Magic Roundabout's snail?

The plural in your title would put most women off, ask yourself how to attract a woman instead and you might have more success, people do like to be treated as individuals rather than just one of a group.


----------



## escorial

Brian is a talking dog on Family Guy...
Is it sad/weird to fancy cartoon women...


----------



## Umree

Attracting women? Here is basically what I did to start my previous relationships. I'll preface this by saying that you should just be yourself and any and all dating conventions are false. See this as a template to success, not a set of rules or a solid guide. 

Try speaking to a woman you see frequently such as at your workplace or in your class if you're still in school. Don't solicit random women at the supermarket, people are there to shop not to indulge you.
Ask the woman about her day, have a casual conversation. Leave her alone.
The next time you see her, say hello. Maybe have another conversation.
Keep doing this until you know each other and feel comfortable together. If you like her at this point, ask her to spend time with you in a group setting.

After that, ask her on a date. Something easy like going to a cafe or to a bookstore. Don't ask her out for coffee or a walk in the park --that's too easy. Don't ask her to dinner --that's too hard.
If she accepts, great work. At the end of the date, ask if she would like to meet again next weekend (specify the day, time, and activity).
If she doesn't accept the initial invite, say "no worries, I understand." --the next time you see her, pretend like nothing happened and ignore the awkwardness.

2nd date, ask her on another date. You can even ask her to come over at this point if things are going well, it's totally normal.
By the 3rd date, she'll make it easy for you to make your move if things have gone well.

?????

Congrats, you have a girlfriend!


----------



## escorial

So Umree how was your day cub cake


----------



## Umree

escorial said:


> So Umree how was your day cub cake



Quite good, babe. Thanks for asking :redface2:
How was your day?


----------



## escorial

Ok lamb chop


----------



## escorial

crazy...nar..she's amazing

[video=youtube_share;3z9qrs_5b8s]https://youtu.be/3z9qrs_5b8s[/video]


----------



## Art Man

Be somebody.


----------



## Amnesiac

I've always found that cooking them breakfast is a way to really score points. (Wait! Where are you going, Honey?)


----------



## Umree

Amnesiac said:


> I've always found that cooking them breakfast is a way to really score points. (Wait! Where are you going, Honey?)



About 5 years ago, my then girlfriend asked me to cook for her because apparently no guy had ever done this before. My culinary skills at the time were, let's say, less than adequate... Still, I gave it a shot and burned her some greasy potatoes and carrots on a skillet. She ate the mess just to be polite, poor girl... :hopelessness:


----------



## dither

Art Man said:


> Be somebody.




:disturbed:


----------



## Amnesiac

Amnesiac said:


> I've always found that cooking them breakfast is a way to really score points. (Wait! Where are you going, Honey?)
> 
> View attachment 24394



Too bad I didn't get a picture after I got done applying the ketchup. It was.... _artistic._


----------



## escorial

I'm a fan of a TV program called dinner date were one person picks 3 dates from the menus of 5 people..it's aimed at the younger age scale...one girl for starters put a warmed up camebert into a large loaf and they both tear at the bread and dip away...I like this side of the show as food prep and eating is the mainstay of it..recently I bought a Camembert and was looking forward to it but the smell coming from the fridge was to much so I dumped it...not that I had a date planned to share it and if I had to compare my love life I would choose a new debit card which is contactless ...


----------



## Olly Buckle

I used to live in a house with the kitchen on the first floor at the back. I went on holiday for two weeks mid-summer and when I came home I opened the front door and thought, 'Oh yes, I left a camembert in the cupboard'.


----------



## escorial

To get rid of the smell I had to burn it out...


I can cook salt fish an open windows but that cheese just lingered on...yuk


----------



## Ma'am

It's easy to attract women; just pull down your pants. 

Oh, wait. That's backwards or something, isn't it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ma'am said:


> It's easy to attract women; just pull down your pants.
> 
> Oh, wait. That's backwards or something, isn't it.



Depends on the sort of woman you are aiming to attract.


----------



## Ma'am

Olly Buckle said:


> Depends on the sort of woman you are aiming to attract.



Oh no. I was hoping I only_ thought_ about typing that.


----------



## Moose.H

*Whoops*



Amnesiac said:


> In Japan, a circumspect way to tell a girl you want to go to bed with her, is to ask, "Shall we have morning coffee?" Sometimes, a girl would use that line, as well. It's sweet and indirect enough.



OH!


----------



## Moose.H

Never look safe / nice guy. Love life, laugh, be polite.  My last two,  including my wife had noticed me way before I noticed them. Cool was to coast down varsity hill on a bicycle feet on handlebars, uncool was campus installing boom Gates midday. A lot of sympathy and a relationship.


----------



## Greg William

Two books that I recommend for this are Way of the Superior Man by David Deida and The Game by Neil Strauss.

The seduction community has changed a lot since the events of The Game, in ways that in my opinion aren't so great. It's still a helpful book to read, not to mention a fascinating story.


----------



## Dan Rhys

Money, money, money, money...MONEY!


----------



## Ma'am

Nevermind.


----------



## escorial

a woman can turn a man into a millionare as long as he was a billionaire when they fist met


----------



## Ma'am

Kidding aside, to attract a sincere, quality person who wants you for you, I'd advise both men and women to look below the surface a bit more rather than being too focused on the surface traits or the trappings (like model good looks or wealth) or by using cheesy "tactics" to try to trick or manipulate people.

That sounds like common sense but from what I've seen, maybe not all that commonly followed?

Something else I've noticed is people (again, both genders) who have had their disappointments in romance or marriage or been dating for a very long time, frequently seem to me very bitter. 

I get it but still, it's a very unattractive trait. If I heard some guy saying that women were basically just a bunch of soulless whores who would all glom on to any guy with money, or advising that men should read rapey pick-up artist manuals, etc., I'd be immediately turned off to him. 

So another thing I'd add to my opinion on how to attract women (or men), is to watch what you say, even if you're kidding or just blowing off steam, in earshot of them. Misogyny (and whatever the opposite of that is called) is not appealing.


----------



## Ma'am

Personally, when I was young I was probably too stupid to think of going after money haha but I did like the bad boys. But now I truly can't stand them. I like _good_ men. Fortunately, my bad boy turned into one. 

ETA: Well, really, I never wanted a rich guy because I felt like they would have too much of the power. I like to be equals and I'm not sure how I'd ever be able to feel that way with someone who had a zillion times more money than I did. I would feel more like his employee. The old saying is probably true, if you marry for money, you'll earn every penny of it. 

But there are always people around with poor morals or values, right? I think it's good when they show it upfront so they can be avoided.

Then again, I've been married for centuries, so what do I know.


----------



## escorial

Will consider widows...


----------



## dither

I gave up on them years ago. Just too complicated.

Having said that, I find most people complicated. It's almost as though I'm from a different planet.


----------



## Amnesiac

This gig, _having a physical body_, is not all it's cracked up to be. The carnival's been great. I've ridden all the rides, seen all the sights, eaten more than my fair share of hot dogs, cotton candy, and soda. It's late and I'm so tired, and I just want the one who brought me here to pick me up and carry me home.


----------



## escorial

Years ago I bought the wife a new fridge and when she opened it her face lit up. .


----------



## Jk_Sl

No conditions the end.


----------



## escorial

What if WF turned into a dating site...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Happened early on, Selorian met his missus Valeca on the site, pretty sure I have the names right.


----------



## Jk_Sl

escorial said:


> What if WF turned into a dating site...



[emoji38][emoji108]


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Conversation and genuine interest in their thoughts.


----------



## Gumby

escorial said:


> What if WF turned into a dating site...



We have actually had a few romances start here. Only one that I know for sure ended in marriage, but that's pretty awesome!


----------



## escorial

I have a double sized bed and still can't play the cello...but I still buy my lotto ticket just in case...


----------



## Taylor

Listen to them.  Oh and good shoes help too...


----------



## escorial

Shud I ditch the Cuban heels


----------



## Olly Buckle

Taylor said:


> Listen to them.  Oh and good shoes help too...



Don't just listen, ask questions about what they are saying from time to time so they know you are listening. If you find a woman who is with a man who no longer listens to her the contrast is striking, that's most couples who have been together more than a week.

I had elastic sided cuban heel boots, a black corduroy jacket and a white silk scarf when I was about seventeen, I remember my dad looking at me and saying "My God, you look like a bargee going to a wedding."  Cruel, but accurate.


----------



## Taylor

Olly Buckle said:


> Don't just listen, ask questions about what they are saying from time to time so they know you are listening. If you find a woman who is with a man who no longer listens to her the contrast is striking, that's most couples who have been together more than a week.
> 
> I had elastic sided cuban heel boots, a black corduroy jacket and a white silk scarf when I was about seventeen, I remember my dad looking at me and saying "My God, you look like a bargee going to a wedding."  Cruel, but accurate.



Asking questions is HUGE!


----------



## Jk_Sl

Just agree to disagree, Oh pardon me. 
That is frowned upon and will just anger the lady further. You must ask her of her hopes and dreams , the first time she cut her knee as a child. Her needs are quite simple. 
Never to be controlled or treat like a sex object. 
Basically be less of a dick.


----------



## Gofa

Do things that have them feel good about themselves

read men are from mars and women are from venus 

apply it particularly if you don’t agree with the knowledge there
your disagreement is your ignorance manifesting


----------



## Kensa

Don't try to attract _women_ [-X. Most of them don't like to share...

Don't say "I need you" (young me: "He loves me so much!", now me: "I'm just a tool to satisfy someone else's needs... again.")

Respect her.


----------



## Jk_Sl

Just listen to her soul, her body is a small part of what you earn.


----------



## River Rose

Jk_Sl said:


> Just listen to her soul, her body is a small part of what you earn.


That is actually quite beautiful.


----------



## Jk_Sl

River Rose said:


> That is actually quite beautiful.



Thank You, for me I learned that true beauty was in my breaking, it is a shame that it sometimes takes a situation, to teach you true beauty [emoji3590]


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Kensa said:


> Don't try to attract _women_ [-X. Most of them don't like to share...
> 
> Don't say "I need you" (young me: "He loves me so much!", now me: "I'm just a tool to satisfy someone else's needs... again.")
> 
> Respect her.



Exactly. Don't attract her, accept her the way she is. Don't treat her as your share, treat her the way, she is presenting herself in front of you, not less, not more.


----------



## Xander416

Tell her The Notebook is your favorite movie.

You think I'm joking, but I'm absolutely serious.


----------



## River Rose

Xander416 said:


> Tell her The Notebook is your favorite movie.
> 
> You think I'm joking, but I'm absolutely serious.



 Nah. 
You had me at Lord of the Rings
~My Precious~


----------



## Jk_Sl

You had me at Hello [emoji3590]


----------



## escorial

had to look up bargee....2nd thing i've learned today.....i think you must a looked dapper then and now if you still wear them..ron woods family were all bargees


----------



## Fatguy

Perhaps a better plan of attack or video is: “How to Attract “a” Woman”…..


----------



## escorial

how to attract any woman


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

escorial said:


> how to attract any woman



Most of the women prefer efforts seemingly invisible or if there exist anything like effortless efforts.


----------



## escorial

I bought a bottle of Karate aftershave an according to the advert on TV it required no effort..I fell for that one...


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

escorial said:


> I bought a bottle of Karate aftershave an according to the advert on TV it required no effort..I fell for that one...



Lucky you are then


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

River Rose said:


> Nah.
> You had me at Lord of the Rings
> ~My Precious~



Then you would be approached by too many, after reading this message and then watching Lord of the Rings.... Quite an effort


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Umree said:


> Attracting women? Here is basically what I did to start my previous relationships. I'll preface this by saying that you should just be yourself and any and all dating conventions are false. See this as a template to success, not a set of rules or a solid guide.
> 
> Try speaking to a woman you see frequently such as at your workplace or in your class if you're still in school. Don't solicit random women at the supermarket, people are there to shop not to indulge you.
> Ask the woman about her day, have a casual conversation. Leave her alone.
> The next time you see her, say hello. Maybe have another conversation.
> Keep doing this until you know each other and feel comfortable together. If you like her at this point, ask her to spend time with you in a group setting.
> 
> After that, ask her on a date. Something easy like going to a cafe or to a bookstore. Don't ask her out for coffee or a walk in the park --that's too easy. Don't ask her to dinner --that's too hard.
> If she accepts, great work. At the end of the date, ask if she would like to meet again next weekend (specify the day, time, and activity).
> If she doesn't accept the initial invite, say "no worries, I understand." --the next time you see her, pretend like nothing happened and ignore the awkwardness.
> 
> 2nd date, ask her on another date. You can even ask her to come over at this point if things are going well, it's totally normal.
> By the 3rd date, she'll make it easy for you to make your move if things have gone well.
> 
> ?????
> 
> Congrats, you have a girlfriend!



Wow!! Quite a manual. 
Nice.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Never saw the Notebook, no interest. I love Star Wars, 
LOTR, Star Trek, Mattrix and my favorite love movie is 
Roxanne with Steve Martin.
Women are not all the same. Take your time boys. 
There’s no pat answer.  

Women were buried alive under male invented 
stereotypes and we have clawed our way to the surface 
to express our individuality and freedom of choice 
without judgement, like you guys...with the intent of 
being accepted and respected...like you guys... 
beyond, those fear based stereotypes.

Which still, although less with each generation, have 
residual effects from what parents teach both genders 
of kids.

We women, are as individual and unique as you guys. 
Think about it...there’s the pocket protector guy, the 
over confident jocks, the black nail polish goth guys, 
those energetic theater guys and the brooding 
mysterious artist guy.... well now, change guys to gals...
and change, once again, to human. 

Get to know the human.
Find the similarities being human, you will be amazed.
That is your foundation....build a upon that. Man/woman
thing is a detail.
Trust is key on both parts. Once she feels she can trust 
you, you will both bloom.

But if you’re just looking to get laid...make her laugh, 
fake listening, fake being interested and maybe, if she 
has similar intentions, she’ll be doing the same to you.
Be open. Read her body language. 
At some point, it may a good idea to be upfront.
Say what you mean with respect...with an open end. 
Because the truth is, you don’t know how it will end, 
anything could happen.


----------



## escorial

Hope dating sites survive the lockdown...


----------



## Moose.H

Here is a tip - if you use mint chewing gum to freshen your breath, women like that. 


But remember to take it out before you French kiss.


----------



## escorial

Years ago I bought the wife a very expensive cigarette lighter a gas cooker


----------



## escorial

Well one could always try Naked Attraction on TV...think I need therapy


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Well one could always try Naked Attraction on TV...think I need therapy



As a participant, or as a voyeur?  What might therapy do for you that won't happen without it?


----------



## escorial

As a participant...I'm watching it now


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Stand still in a room full of animated people. Works a treat!


----------



## escorial

have to get to the post office to get all my cards franked for delivery...


----------



## Xander416

escorial said:


> Years ago I bought the wife a very expensive cigarette lighter a gas cooker


I first read that as "Years ago I bought a wife."


----------



## escorial

It's an option...


----------



## River Rose

Moose.H said:


> Here is a tip - if you use mint chewing gum to freshen your breath, women like that.
> 
> 
> But remember to take it out before you French kiss.



Nah. Leave the gum in. We can share.


----------



## Firemajic

It was rather
beautiful: the way he
put her insecurities to
sleep.
The way he dove into 
her eyes and starved
all the fears
and tasted all the
 dreams she kept
coiled beneath her bones.

Christopher Poindexter


This.... this is what women want.... well... it is what THIS woman wants


----------



## escorial

so all a women wants is to be taken care off...I think I have a very strong feminine side...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> so all a women wants is to be taken care off...I think I have a very strong feminine side...



 stopIT, Escorial.... everything in that poem was about "emotional support"... sooo yeah, I want my man to take care of my emotional stuff...  or at the very least, be aware of them... be tuned in...


----------



## VRanger

Firemajic said:


> It was rather
> beautiful: the way he
> put her insecurities to
> sleep.
> The way he dove into
> her eyes and starved
> all the fears
> and tasted all the
> dreams she kept
> coiled beneath her bones.
> 
> Christopher Poindexter
> 
> 
> This.... this is what women want.... well... it is what THIS woman wants



And I was so sure when I saw tasted that it would continue:

"and taste his mint chewing gum"

What a let down. :-(


----------



## escorial

emotional rescue is one of my fav rolling stones singles


----------



## Firemajic

vranger said:


> And I was so sure when I saw tasted that it would continue:
> 
> "and taste his mint chewing gum"
> 
> What a let down. :-(




Stay focused...  [that is ANother thing women loooove]


----------



## escorial

Find that inner kid again
[video=youtube_share;NmWwEmKeSm0]https://youtu.be/NmWwEmKeSm0[/video]


----------



## Xander416

I've also heard that a surefire way to attract women is to be Bruce Wayne.







But the average guy might have difficulty pulling that one off.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Xander416 said:


> I've also heard that a surefire way to attract women is to be Bruce Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the average guy might have difficulty pulling that one off.



If a few women come across and pose with you for snaps, doesn't mean they are attracted to you, they are just having fun with you and will forget you as soon as you or them, move out of the scene. The real ones who are attracted to you, firstly would try to notice, if you are not attracted to women other than them, and if you clear the test, then they would try to become co passenger in journey, if it could be taken any far.


----------



## escorial

How can you send valentine messages on WF without all the recipient's knowing the sender...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> How can you send valentine messages on WF without all the recipient's knowing the sender...



*ALL* the recipients, blimey, make them feel special why don't you. Anyway, they're all going to know who it is now.


----------



## escorial

Would you like one...


----------



## escorial

Happy valentine
[video=youtube_share;H9K8GzAcV5g]https://youtu.be/H9K8GzAcV5g[/video]
you know who you are


----------



## escorial

As my hair gets longer it's becoming very dry and I decided to wash it with a coconut conditioner and it smells great and feels soft...looking forward to walking the shop and I'm hoping for the odd look of women as my hair flows in the breeze..


----------



## Olly Buckle

Another single man with a middle age lockdown hairdo. The ones with women have very bad, home haircuts. I suppose there must be _someone_ married to a hairdresser.


----------



## indianroads

Chicks dig writers and authors.
Nuff said.


----------

